# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #59



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WeBee here is a look alike royal blanket.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-royal-look-knitted-baby-shawl
Cap and shawl.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335440-3.html


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

See the AOLLLLLLLLW's are still trolling, what a bunch of losers.

Change of plans today. My friend hadn't finished 'taping'. So I worked in the garden for a few hours, then spent 3 hours power washing the front of the house. Then went and got my nails and toes done. Boy did that pedi chair feel good on my back. Painting scheduled for Wednesday, so hopefully things will be ready to rock and 'roll' (get it, paint, roll?)

ttfn


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're mentally deficient because they've been programmed for violence. Remember the man who used his 6 year old son in the decapitation videos? He probably learned from his father and that little boy, along with all the other little boys who have been indoctrinated in their ideology will continue to pass it on to the next generation.
> 
> 60 Minutes had an episode after 9/11 about a school in Pakistan that was teaching little boys to hate the West and attack figures that were tied to trees.


I can't imagine coming out of a place were you are taught to do such horrible things. How mental unstable the child will become.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The main purpose of 0bamacare (ACA) has been accomplished. The same health insurance for everyone whether they need it or not. And if you don't you get fined, no I mean a tax.
> 
> Health insurance does NOT mean health care. I talked to everyone of my tax clients about the ACA. More than half, who were paid a subsidy had to pay some or all of it back. Many who did have it have decided to drop it, after paying thousands for premiums, they would not have next thousand to pay the deductible.
> 
> For most (or many)have just enough income to live, they probably rent, and have no savings. Why would they have to worry about not having insurance. So they have a big doctor or hospital bill. They will never pay it. they can just file bankruptcy. This would not apply to those with children as the government already takes care of them with Medicaid.


Oh but you have to know it is working Joey. Just ask the unform Lib's. They just believe in the things they have read and do not go into checking out the truth.

We will soon have more living off the goverment health care plan. More on it then ones who have to pay for it. But then I am one they woulds like to say and believe do not care about the poor. I think if they are so worried about it all. They may want to give all their money to the poor and do with out all the things they think they need computors smart phones tv cable ect. Then I think others would listen to them. other then that all show no truth


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> See the AOLLLLLLLLW's are still trolling, what a bunch of losers.
> 
> ...


You had to be tired after yesterday's fun. Then your up today working and planting again. No wonder chair felt good. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most other people have stopped posting on the controversial threads which leaves those that like to fight without a target unless they start in on each other. Several of them have posted that it's too boring to be nice and that mocking or belittling people is fun. The nicest thing I can say is that they're middle-aged or senior drama queens.


Now that has a ring of truth in it more then truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee here is a look alike royal blanket.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-royal-look-knitted-baby-shawl
> Cap and shawl.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335440-3.html


wow CB what a find for WeBee. I like it to and on Rav it is free.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee here is a look alike royal blanket.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-royal-look-knitted-baby-shawl
> Cap and shawl.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335440-3.html


Thanks Bumpy ♥
By an incredible coincidence - I have that pattern in my knitting folder already. I don`t have the hat one though....thank you for that.

I saved a Bernat ball band of some baby yarn last month because they had a gorgeous pattern of two baby`s hats. One is a bear shape, and the other is a bunny. I might make two for Christmas for the twins.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Right. Why are they on day and night trying to make trouble for strangers? No life at all. Pitiful.


That is what I was thinking how can one spend all day reading to just jump on and post nonsense.

If I did that nothing would get done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy ♥
> By an incredible coincidence - I have that pattern in my knitting folder already. I don`t have the hat one though....thank you for that.
> 
> I saved a Bernat ball band of some baby yarn last month because they had a gorgeous pattern of two baby`s hats. One is a bear shape, and the other is a bunny. I might make two for Christmas for the twins.


Knowing you WeBee you will have them done before a week passes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay where are you? Miss you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Leaving for CO in the morning. I will keep in touch, but maybe not as often as I have been.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Knowing you WeBee you will have them done before a week passes.


LOL Yarny 
Last night I was working on the afghan I`m entering into the WV state fair this year.
I have so many projects on the go - I can`t even think of any new projects til at least August.
:shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The main purpose of 0bamacare (ACA) has been accomplished. The same health insurance for everyone whether they need it or not. And if you don't you get fined, no I mean a tax.
> 
> Health insurance does NOT mean health care. I talked to everyone of my tax clients about the ACA. More than half, who were paid a subsidy had to pay some or all of it back. Many who did have it have decided to drop it, after paying thousands for premiums, they would not have next thousand to pay the deductible.
> 
> For most (or many)have just enough income to live, they probably rent, and have no savings. Why would they have to worry about not having insurance. So they have a big doctor or hospital bill. They will never pay it. they can just file bankruptcy. This would not apply to those with children as the government already takes care of them with Medicaid.


We tried to tell them. 
:-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You had to be tired after yesterday's fun. Then your up today working and planting again. No wonder chair felt good. :wink:


I wish I had her energy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ooh ladies....look what I found on Facebook!!!
http://thatdingostolemy6pack.com/2014/03/bacon-wrapped-cream-cheese-stuffed-chicken-breasts/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Leaving for CO in the morning. I will keep in touch, but maybe not as often as I have been.


Please let us know what is going on. Have fun on your trip. We will miss you. XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> See the AOLLLLLLLLW's are still trolling, what a bunch of losers.
> 
> ...


Nice to pamper yourself after all that work with your landscaping. Is Bandit recovered from playing with the little visitors yesterday?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Leaving for CO in the morning. I will keep in touch, but maybe not as often as I have been.


Have a good holiday KC. Safe travels.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ooh ladies....look what I found on Facebook!!!
> http://thatdingostolemy6pack.com/2014/03/bacon-wrapped-cream-cheese-stuffed-chicken-breasts/


Looks yummy and it's fast and easy too. Thanks Wendy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Such a pretty looking moon tonight over the mountains. I wish I had a better camera though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Such a pretty looking moon tonight over the mountains. I wish I had a better camera though.


Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

What do you think of Ben Carson running? Lots of Republicans throwing their hat into the ring.

http://thinkprogress.org/election/2015/05/04/3646780/ben-carson-announcement/ - 92k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Such a pretty looking moon tonight over the mountains. I wish I had a better camera though.


I love looking at the moon too Wendy and I have the same problem with my camera.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What do you think of Ben Carson running? Lots of Republicans throwing their hat into the ring.


I read about that, Cheeky. About the only positive thing I can say is that the man has guts. However brilliant a surgeon he is, he's never held public office and wouldn't a thing about the duties and responsibilities connected with being an elected official.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please let us know what is going on. Have fun on your trip. We will miss you. XX ♥


I will try to take a photo of an elk or moose. My BIL says they see them regularly, I can't believe we are leaving nice 70's weather for 10-15 degree cooler weather. I just don't want my cold to reoccur. I got ticked off today with my Dr's office.

I am now having to see a nurse practitioner for regular things. My Dr. only works 1 day a week. So my appts with him are now only every six months, and I've been very sick in the interim. The nurse practitioner is nice, but limited in what she can do. I got a steroid to begin with for my chest cold. Then I got sicker. So she put me on an antibiotic. It is working, but it runs out in 2 days, and unless a miracle happens, I expect I will relapse again. Had a chest X-ray and it's normal, but I still have a bad cough and a moderately bad head cold. So, the assistant to the nurse practitioner called this morning to say they wanted to see me if I wasn't totally better by Friday.

What? I told the nurse practitioner last week and two weeks before that I was leaving on Tuesday, May 5 for 2 weeks. Hello! I told her because it was important. She didn't remember or take a note. She wouldn't re-up my prescription either. They just said to call when I get home if I am not better.

What about how miserable the poor care will have me feeng while I'm gone? I tried to work within the system, but it's broken. I just told her that it was OK, if I got feelng worse I'd go to an immediate care facility. I was a little testy with her because they aren't taking care of patients. I think I will have to change Dr's. This is what Ocare is causing. Less experienced people without the ability to do what my Dr would have.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

As much as I love to knit, some projects really make me ask why would anyone make this ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most other people have stopped posting on the controversial threads which leaves those that like to fight without a target unless they start in on each other. Several of them have posted that it's too boring to be nice and that mocking or belittling people is fun. The nicest thing I can say is that they're middle-aged or senior drama queens.


It's a case of arrested development. Stuck in middle school.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee here is a look alike royal blanket.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-royal-look-knitted-baby-shawl
> Cap and shawl.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335440-3.html


CB, you are a computer guru!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> See the AOLLLLLLLLW's are still trolling, what a bunch of losers.
> 
> ...


You do like to be busy, don't you, LTL? Good job!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't imagine coming out of a place were you are taught to do such horrible things. How mental unstable the child will become.


It's very sad. And all of those hateful jihadists were once innocent babies and chubby little toddlers, falling down and climbing back up, going to sleep in their mothers' arms.

Horrible shame.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy ♥
> By an incredible coincidence - I have that pattern in my knitting folder already. I don`t have the hat one though....thank you for that.
> 
> I saved a Bernat ball band of some baby yarn last month because they had a gorgeous pattern of two baby`s hats. One is a bear shape, and the other is a bunny. I might make two for Christmas for the twins.


Planning ahead. Do you ever sleep?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Leaving for CO in the morning. I will keep in touch, but maybe not as often as I have been.


Have a good safe trip. Stay well. We'll be watching for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish I had her energy.


I wish I did, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ooh ladies....look what I found on Facebook!!!
> http://thatdingostolemy6pack.com/2014/03/bacon-wrapped-cream-cheese-stuffed-chicken-breasts/


That must be delicious!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I will try to take a photo of an elk or moose. My BIL says they see them regularly, I can't believe we are leaving nice 70's weather for 10-15 degree cooler weather. I just don't want my cold to reoccur. I got ticked off today with my Dr's office.
> 
> I am now having to see a nurse practitioner for regular things. My Dr. only works 1 day a week. So my appts with him are now only every six months, and I've been very sick in the interim. The nurse practitioner is nice, but limited in what she can do. I got a steroid to begin with for my chest cold. Then I got sicker. So she put me on an antibiotic. It is working, but it runs out in 2 days, and unless a miracle happens, I expect I will relapse again. Had a chest X-ray and it's normal, but I still have a bad cough and a moderately bad head cold. So, the assistant to the nurse practitioner called this morning to say they wanted to see me if I wasn't totally better by Friday.
> 
> ...


Very frustrating.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As much as I love to knit, some projects really make me ask why would anyone make this ....


Just because you can doesn't mean you should! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You know "MAD" town also known as the home of the "Freedom from Religion Foundation," has passed an ordinance saying that Atheists will be a part of the protected class. Can you believe on April 1, 2015. How fitting!
> 
> http://www.gopusa.com/news/2015/05/04/madison-wi-bans-discrimination-against-atheists-non-religious/?subscriber=1


I don't even know what to say. I guess they need someone to protect them since they don't believe in anything but the sorry human race.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I read about that, Cheeky. About the only positive thing I can say is that the man has guts. However brilliant a surgeon he is, he's never held public office and wouldn't a thing about the duties and responsibilities connected with being an elected official.


He really isn't at all qualified.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

One thing, Cheeky--if Carson is serious about running, he'd better keep his ad hoc comments to himself or have his speeches televised with a five second delay (so someone can bleep out offending words and sentences). He's produced some pretty amazing comments over the years:

--Anarchy could cancel the 2016 election
Carson warned in an interview in 2014 that if we continue down this pathway that we are going down, referring to this pathway where everything is framed in a political sense and our representatives are not working for the people, theyre working for their party, then the anarchy could lead to the 2016 election being called off. He claimed that the growing national debt, ISIS and the then-Democrat controlled U.S. senates refusal to consider legislation passed by the Republican House of Representatives all pointed toward the idea that the country is headed toward anarchy.
If Carsons prediction proved to be true, he said, Obama could declare martial law and the 2016 election would not occur.


--Congress should be able to remove judges for voting for marriage equality
In an interview with a conservative radio host earlier this year, Carson said it was unconstitutional that judges have ruled in favor of equality despite statewide ballot initiatives that resulted in different outcomes. Carson said that when federal judges make rulings like this, our Congress actually has the right to reprimand or remove them.
Needless to say, Carsons assertion is incorrect. Congress cannot simply remove a judge for ruling in a way the majority disagrees with. Judges may only be removed for impeachable offenses, which the constitution defines as treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors.

--Being gay is a choice because prison turns people gay
Carson now infamously said in a CNN interview in March that homosexuality is a choice, citing people who go into prison straight  and when they come out, theyre gay as proof. He later attempted to apologize for the remarks in which he addressed those who were offended, but reinforced his belief that sexual orientation is chosen.
Carson has also called marriage equality a Marxist plot, described marriage equality supporters as enemies of America, and compared homosexuality to pedophilia and bestiality, another statement that led him to similarly apologize for his poorly chosen words.


--Theres no such thing as a war crime
Carson also said earlier this year that the U.S. should not hesitate to send troops to defeat the Islamic State and should not fear prosecution for its actions. In the Fox News interview, he said he would not hesitate to put boots on the ground and suggested that the military should not be subject to any war crimes law.
If youre gonna have rules for war, you should just have a rule that says no war, he said. Other than that, we have to win.


--Obamacare is the worst thing since slavery
Back in 2013, when Carson was still gaining recognition in the Republican Party, he said in a speech that Obamacare is really I think the worst thing that has happened in this nation since slavery.
And it is in a way, it is slavery in a way, because it is making all of us subservient to the government, and it was never about health care, he added. It was about control.
Carson has continued to speak out about Obamas health care plan, saying this year that its a bunch of crap that politicians say they cant unravel the legislation.


--Obama is depressing the economy to keep people on welfare
After appearing on The View last year and saying that Americans have become dependent on welfare, Carson elaborated on Fox News. Do you think that people who are on welfare want to be on welfare? Foxs Megyn Kelly asked him.
I think some people have that as a way of life, Carson responded, later adding that perhaps some of the things that are going on right now which could be easily remedied are not being remedied in order to keep the economy depressed because there would be no appetite for many of the social programs if people were doing well.
When pressed by Kelly, Carson wouldnt name Obama but said there are some people taking these actions.
Obama signed immigration reform to bring in government-dependent voters
After speaking out about welfare, Carson said in an interview months later that Obamas executive action on immigration was part of a nefarious agenda to bring new voters into the United States who will be dependent on government.
Is he just trying to instead of get out the vote, bring in the vote? former Republican Congressman J.D. Hayworth asked Carson.Is this all designed to have new voters  despite the fact he claims theyre not going to get citizenship  is the long-term goal to bring in a new class of voters dependent on government?
Of course it is, Carson replied. He added that Republicans should respond to Obamas action by shutting down the government, but only the parts that are important to the president and not any parts that will hurt the American people.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> He really isn't at all qualified.


Not in the least! I really don't understand how such a talented surgeon can also be such a dope.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not in the least! I really don't understand how such a talented surgeon can also be such a dope.


He sure picked the correct party. He fits right in.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> He sure picked the correct party. He fits right in.


I think he's too dumb even for the GOP mainstream. The ultra ultras might embrace his views--but then there's that race thing....Two back-to-back African-American Presidents? The very thought is probably enough to make them break out into nervous hives.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've admired Ben Carson since my mother sent me a book about him - many years ago when he was a relatively new surgeon. He overcame so much, and he operated on babies with such difficult problems. He did some surgeries that had never been done before.

Even with all those accomplishments, he's a very humble man. What a fine person. I thorough enjoyed listening to him today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. Big day tomorrow - GKs after school and family over for dinner for the first time in about six weeks. i hope I remember how to cook! We'll be so glad to have them over again for homework, piano practice, and dinner.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Things are heating up in the world #10 (go to message) 
May 3, 15 17:50:48
joeysomma wrote:
I guess I win by default since no one has found a specific in the Constitution. It says the government is to stay out of the church. Period. Not the church is to stay out of the government.:

Please keep joey at home where she can preach to the choir. She's your dear friend, not ours.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. Big day tomorrow - GKs after school and family over for dinner for the first time in about six weeks. i hope I remember how to cook! We'll be so glad to have them over again for homework, piano practice, and dinner.
> 
> Sweet dreams.


Good night Bonnie. I know you'll enjoy your day with the grands!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Japanes Maples are really expensive here too so I don't think we would ever buy one. Ours is more than 35 years old, planted by the original owners of the house. We were told that his ashes are buried in that garden bed.


Hmm... I don't know how I would feel knowing someone's ashes are buried on my property. Are you ok with it, Kitty?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've admired Ben Carson since my mother sent me a book about him - many years ago when he was a relatively new surgeon. He overcame so much, and he operated on babies with such difficult problems. He did some surgeries that had never been done before.
> 
> Even with all those accomplishments, he's a very humble man. What a fine person. I thorough enjoyed listening to him today.


Yes...but as PRESIDENT? He's a whiz with the scalpel, but I don't see any man or woman with zero experience being of much use in the White House. If he's really serious and believes he can do something for the nation, why doesn't he run for a lesser office that he actually has a chance to win?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim, but they were planted by the original owners in the 70's and 80's , so I can't take credit for them. A veggie garden will have to wait until I don't have the store anymore. Then DH would have to build an enclosure that keeps the deer and racoons out. Do you have veggies?


I know, one needs time to grow a garden. All I grow, beside roses, are few tomatoes and herbs (parsley, cilantro, thyme, dill, chives, etc.) I think I will put fresh soil in to the tomato bed. Seems they get a blight after growing in the same soil for a few years.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

What do you make of this, Cheeky? Joey posted this today (she wrote the bit at the bottom) and I can't make heads or tails of it. Wasn't Jefferson the first to talk about the wall between Church and State in his private correspondence?

Poor Purl wrote:
I didn't leave anything out. You asked where it says that religion is to stay out of government, and there it is. If you want to move the goal posts, do it, but that doesn't mean you win.

And it's not a phrase; it's a sentence consisting of two independent clauses, the first being the Establishment clause (no establishment of religion; that is, religion stays out of govt.) and the second the Exercise clause (you can be as religious as you like and govt must stay out - unless you want to bring human sacrifices or stuff like that).

But I see that you didn't want an answer to your question, no matter how often you yelled about it. All you wanted was another chance to say the same thing you've been saying over and over and over.

So the next time you pretend to ask a question, you can also pretend you've gotten an answer.


Joeysomma wrote:
Then I guess you know more than Thomas Jefferson, and the rest of the founding fathers!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is your golfing part of an organized league Jokim? DH sometimes plays, but I've never done more than mini golf.


My golfing is part of a weekly league. I enjoy the game, the walking and the ladies I'm with, but I'm not that good. The ladies are very accommodating, thank goodness. This is only my second year golfing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Things are heating up in the world #10
May 3, 15 17:53:48
User name: joeysomma
User title (?): a regular here

All you said it was context. No specifics. I have not found a specific place. Law works on specifics not context.

You won't even say which part of the Constitution has the context!!!!

There reason you will not tell me a specific place, is, it is not there, and you will look stupid if you cannot find it. You will NEVER be able to find it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

joeysomma


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> What do you make of this, Cheeky? Joey posted this today (she wrote the bit at the bottom) and I can't make heads or tails of it. Wasn't Jefferson the first to talk about the wall between Church and State in his private correspondence?
> 
> Poor Purl wrote:
> I didn't leave anything out. You asked where it says that religion is to stay out of government, and there it is. If you want to move the goal posts, do it, but that doesn't mean you win.
> ...


She doesn't make any sense. I wish she would stop acting like a petulant child and stop posting on our thread. We just want to have some intelligent conversation but she keeps making herself a pest on our threads. Maybe, her friends can explain to her it is very rude to impose yourself where you are not wanted.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You know "MAD" town also known as the home of the "Freedom from Religion Foundation," has passed an ordinance saying that Atheists will be a part of the protected class. Can you believe on April 1, 2015. How fitting!
> 
> http://www.gopusa.com/news/2015/05/04/madison-wi-bans-discrimination-against-atheists-non-religious/?subscriber=1


It would have made more sense as an April Fool's joke :roll: Just what every city needs -- another "ordinance that doesn't actually do anything" (according to the mayor)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She doesn't make any sense. I wish she would stop acting like a petulant child and stop posting on our thread. We just want to have some intelligent conversation but she keeps making herself a pest on our threads. Maybe, her friends can explain to her it is very rude to impose yourself where you are not wanted.


I agree with you, Cheeky. I like serious discussions about the issues, but most exchanges with Joey tend to go like this:

Susanmos2000:
*sigh* Joey, you're driving everyone crazy. You've made it abundantly clear that you feel the government is interring with people's right to practice their religion. Can we please stop arguing over that the Constitution does or does not say and instead consider some concrete examples of supposed government meddling?

Joeysomma:
So, I guess you are ignorant to what the government, 0bama, is doing now.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Things are heating up in the world #10
May 3, 15 17:58:40
User name: joeysomma
User title (?): a regular here

DGreen wrote:
You ignored it the first time. Look it up yourself.


All you said it was context. No specifics. I have not found a specific place. Law works on specifics not context.

You won't even say which part of the Constitution has the context!!!!

There reason you will not tell me a specific place, is, it is not there, and you will look stupid if you cannot find it. You will NEVER be able to find it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

joeysomma


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a hard decision but a good one. My youngest DD is not planning for any more. She's had 5 c-sections because there just isn't room. She's very petite. Also, instead of getting bigger, each baby has been smaller than the one before. Her last was very crowded and born with hip displasia due to her legs being straight up instead of bent. Thank goodness a little harness for about 3 months fixed it, but DD was of course very concerned and saw that as an indication that it was wiser to stop. I agree, especially as the babies were getting smaller.
> 
> She said she's met her match with five! I guess so!!


Five is a nice number, and all healthy, I presume. Your DD has her hands full. I come from a family of 5. :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Yes, and then there's this:

Poor Purl wrote:
She doesn't argue. She simply states some right-wing website's opinion over and over, and when anyone shows her she's wrong, she ignores them.

She does love posting ignorant opinions, however.

Joeysomma wrote: I do not post opinions about the Constitution. Only facts.

I]Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; [/I]

Congress has never established a religion, Prayer is not a Religion. The Founding fathers started their meetings with prayer. How does this statement tell people to keep religion out of Government. When the founding fathers referenced God in the Declarations of Independence, and dated each document with "the Year of our Lord" ? I suggest you go back to a study of the constitution and the other documents of the founding fathers. Hillsdale College has several online classes, they are archived. The best part they are free. You have no excuse to not find out what really happened at the founding of out country.

Sorry, I do not have a degree in English, and don't know the difference between a clause and a phrase. If you noticed there is a comma between the two "clauses" (as you called them), and a semicolon at the end. That means the two statements go together.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DD was in Taiwan for first c-section. They are common there. They especially like to choose the date for luck. The doctor was sure to show her the sonograms (which they took at every visit for I think $3!) so she would know there was no room. She said to him, "Basically, it's geometry problem, isn't it?" (Engineer)
> The medical care there was stellar! At her 2nd c-section, here in the U.S., the dr said if he didn't know her history, he'd have thought it was her first - no scarring. They were good in Taiwan - and very, very careful. She couldn't have cold drinks, they bound her stomach for comfort, and she was pampered. She didn't go home the next day, either!


Had a girdle after my 2nd C-section. What a difference it made in recuperation! I was told they don't provide girdles any longer after sections.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just saw the full moon out there and had to take a pic. I just love seeing the full moon reflected in the lake although this camera doesn't do it justice.
> 
> I wonder if LTL was still awake to see the moon in her lake after her busy day?


What a lovely reflection, Kitty. You have spectacular views from your home windows. Lucky duck, you are.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and then there's this:
> 
> Poor Purl wrote:
> She doesn't argue. She simply states some right-wing website's opinion over and over, and when anyone shows her she's wrong, she ignores them.
> ...


I sure hope her friends will ask her to leave us alone. She isn't helping anyone by harassing us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I see evilness like to be with the light.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You have big plans! I hope you have pretty weather for golf.


We've been placed on a 'Red Flag' alert. Fire danger. It hasn't rained for a while, the soil is drying up and cracking. A cold front went through about 5 pm today, but the anticipated rain was only a few drops. Hope we get more rain tomorrow or else I am going to have to start watering my roses. Only have the small bed left to do. Will work on it Thurs and Fri.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. Big day tomorrow - GKs after school and family over for dinner for the first time in about six weeks. i hope I remember how to cook! We'll be so glad to have them over again for homework, piano practice, and dinner.
> 
> Sweet dreams.


Good night and sweet dreams Bon. You need to get your rest so you will feel like cooking and visiting. What are you cooking for the family?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know, one needs time to grow a garden. All I grow, beside roses, are few tomatoes and herbs (parsley, cilantro, thyme, dill, chives, etc.) I think I will put fresh soil in to the tomato bed. Seems they get a blight after growing in the same soil for a few years.


Jokim do you have gardenia's in there? I have white flies. I don't want to use poison because of the bees and birds. What do you suggest I use ? I did something for them last year but forgot what I used.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Five is a nice number, and all healthy, I presume. Your DD has her hands full. I come from a family of 5. :thumbup:


Yes, all healthy and full of energy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Had a girdle after my 2nd C-section. What a difference it made in recuperation! I was told they don't provide girdles any longer after sections.


She used one for all of hers, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My golfing is part of a weekly league. I enjoy the game, the walking and the ladies I'm with, but I'm not that good. The ladies are very accommodating, thank goodness. This is only my second year golfing.


If you have having a good time that is all that matters. You must be in good shape to be able to golf. My oldest son use to golf and worked at the pro shop before he got married.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She might end up with all 3; I think most of the royals have 3 or 4 names
> 
> Prince William is "William Arthur Philip Louis" and baby George is "George Alexander Louis"


I have 3 names plus my confirmation name = 4. My parents gave me 3 names at Baptism. :roll: 
I think they wanted to cover both sides of the family and a couple of generations back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night and sweet dreams Bon. You need to get your rest so you will feel like cooking and visiting. What are you cooking for the family?


We missed Easter with them, so we're having ham, mashed potatoes, broccoli, etc. Strawberry shortcake for dessert. Easy to fix and food they all like. Oh - and rice for DS. He loved it as a child, and to this day he would eat it every day.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I see evilness like to be with the light.


No light on this thread, CB--just an odd assortment of low-wattage bulbs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We've been placed on a 'Red Flag' alert. Fire danger. It hasn't rained for a while, the soil is drying up and cracking. A cold front went through about 5 pm today, but the anticipated rain was only a few drops. Hope we get more rain tomorrow or else I am going to have to start watering my roses. Only have the small bed left to do. Will work on it Thurs and Fri.


We have had lots of rain and finally got the yard mowed and weed eated. I had to water my pots today. I dread that. It takes me about an hour then later in the summer about an hour and a half. 
I hope you have some needed rain. It looks like your snow would have helped your water level.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We missed Easter with them, so we're having ham, mashed potatoes, broccoli, etc. Strawberry shortcake for dessert. Easy to fix and food they all like. Oh - and rice for DS. He loved it as a child, and to this day he would eat it every day.


I think I am going to have enough strawberries this year to have a shortcake. Do you make your own cakes? Yummy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Proverbs 18:2
New International Version
Fools find no pleasure in understanding but delight in airing their own opinions.

New Living Translation
Fools have no interest in understanding; they only want to air their own opinions.

English Standard Version
A fool takes no pleasure in understanding, but only in expressing his opinion.

New American Standard Bible
A fool does not delight in understanding, But only in revealing his own mind.

King James Bible
A fool hath no delight in understanding, but that his heart may discover itself.

Holman Christian Standard Bible
A fool does not delight in understanding, but only wants to show off his opinions.

International Standard Version
A fool finds no satisfaction in trying to understand, for he would rather express his own opinion.

NET Bible
A fool takes no pleasure in understanding but only in disclosing what is on his mind.

Aramaic Bible in Plain English
A fool does not delight in wisdom because his heart meditates upon madness.

GOD'S WORD® Translation
A fool does not find joy in understanding but only in expressing his own opinion.

Jubilee Bible 2000
A fool has no delight in understanding, but in that which his own heart discovers.

King James 2000 Bible
A fool has no delight in understanding, but that his heart may express itself.

American King James Version
A fool has no delight in understanding, but that his heart may discover itself.

American Standard Version
A fool hath no delight in understanding, But only that his heart may reveal itself.

Douay-Rheims Bible
A fool receiveth not the words of prudence: unless thou say those things which are in his heart.

Darby Bible Translation
A fool hath no delight in understanding, but only that his heart may reveal itself.

English Revised Version
A fool hath no delight in understanding, but only that his heart may reveal itself.

Webster's Bible Translation
A fool hath no delight in understanding, but that his heart may reveal itself.

World English Bible
A fool has no delight in understanding, but only in revealing his own opinion.

Young's Literal Translation
A fool delighteth not in understanding, But


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Proverbs 18:2
> New International Version
> Fools find no pleasure in understanding but delight in airing their own opinions.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for that very accurate description of joeysomma. Her foolishness and lack of brainpower is truly astonishing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK are you getting tomorrow off?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We've been placed on a 'Red Flag' alert. Fire danger. It hasn't rained for a while, the soil is drying up and cracking. A cold front went through about 5 pm today, but the anticipated rain was only a few drops. Hope we get more rain tomorrow or else I am going to have to start watering my roses. Only have the small bed left to do. Will work on it Thurs and Fri.


I hope you get your rain Jokim, with a long enough break to complete your golf game. Or are you a serious golfer that goes out in the rain?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> THANK YOU for that very accurate description of joeysomma. Her foolishness and lack of brainpower is truly astonishing.


I hope her good "Christian" friends can counsel her that it is not good "Christian" behavior to harass others when they are trying to have their own conversations. In Jesus name talk some sense into your dear friend and ask her to keep KP a peaceful place for all of us to enjoy. Thank you, Jesus. Amen
I believe Jesus answers prayers. Do you?.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I have 3 names plus my confirmation name = 4. My parents gave me 3 names at Baptism. :roll:
> I think they wanted to cover both sides of the family and a couple of generations back.


My parents and 3 out of 4 of us kids have only 1 name; DB#1 had 2 names but only because his name was usually hyphenated in German.

Smart of your parents to keep everyone happy. Did your kids have 3 names too?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I hope her good "Christian" friends can counsel her that it is not good "Christian" behavior to harass others when they are trying to have their own conversations. In Jesus name talk some sense into your dear friend and ask her to keep KP a peaceful place for all of us to enjoy. Thank you, Jesus. Amen
> I believe Jesus answers prayers. Do you?.


Only if one takes the proper approach (a thousand Hail Marys might be necessary here)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We missed Easter with them, so we're having ham, mashed potatoes, broccoli, etc. Strawberry shortcake for dessert. Easy to fix and food they all like. Oh - and rice for DS. He loved it as a child, and to this day he would eat it every day.


DH loves rice too and he DOES eat it almost every day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH loves rice too and he DOES eat it almost every day!


I have finally found out how to cook rice when I don't use the rice cooker. You put it in the salt water and leave it for a few hours. The rice absorbs the water and is creamy . I have burnt rice so many times but have never burnt it with this method of cooking it. You add more water than you are suppose to.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Proverbs 18:2
> New International Version
> Fools find no pleasure in understanding but delight in airing their own opinions.
> 
> ...


The fools are out in force tonight. What a pitiful existence they must have. They have LOLL and POV to safely discuss their liberalism and don't use it.

They're so fearful of Joey posting on an open political thread that they have to threaten and bully her (and DP) to try to keep her quiet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Amen.In slavery to the government. Thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK are you getting tomorrow off?


No, I'm working tomorrow and getting Sat. off instead.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have finally found out how to cook rice when I don't use the rice cooker. You put it in the salt water and leave it for a few hours. The rice absorbs the water and is creamy . I have burnt rice so many times but have never burnt it with this method of cooking it. You add more water than you are suppose to.


DH started eating a lot of rice when he was traveling back to Calgary to work. He bought a rice cooker and we are now on #3. You don't like the rice cooker?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH started eating a lot of rice when he was traveling back to Calgary to work. He bought a rice cooker and we are now on #3. You don't like the rice cooker?


I had a small cooker and traded with my mother for her big cooker. I hate to drag it out of my storage closet but I do love mine. You can set it and go away. 
How does you Dh like it? Plain? My SIL is Japanese so DD cooks a lot of rice too. He likes his real creamy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH loves rice too and he DOES eat it almost every day!


I like it, too. I like all kinds of starches - pasta, potatoes, rice. Carbs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have finally found out how to cook rice when I don't use the rice cooker. You put it in the salt water and leave it for a few hours. The rice absorbs the water and is creamy . I have burnt rice so many times but have never burnt it with this method of cooking it. You add more water than you are suppose to.


I have a rice cooker, but DS likes it seasoned - Uncle Ben's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a rice cooker, but DS likes it seasoned - Uncle Ben's.


Can't you use the cooker for Uncle Ben's rice? Maybe add the seasoning at the end? I had some great wild rice soup at a tearoom in MO.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a small cooker and traded with my mother for her big cooker. I hate to drag it out of my storage closet but I do love mine. You can set it and go away.
> How does you Dh like it? Plain? My SIL is Japanese so DD cooks a lot of rice too. He likes his real creamy.


Since it's used almost every day, the rice cooker has a permanent spot on the counter He likes sticky rice so we don't rinse it first. Sometimes I add broth or juice as part of the liquid.

Very good friends of ours back in Calgary are Japanese and they had a rice cooker - that's how we found out about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't you use the cooker for Uncle Ben's rice? Maybe add the seasoning at the end? I had some great wild rice soup at a tearoom in MO.


I should try that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I like it, too. I like all kinds of starches - pasta, potatoes, rice. Carbs!


I can take or leave the starchy carbs, including bread, and sometimes go several days without any. I love fruit, veggies and meat, but quite a few fruits and veggies are high in carbs (sugars).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a rice cooker, but DS likes it seasoned - Uncle Ben's.


I've made Uncle Ben's in the rice cooker, I add a little more liquid and let it sit a while at the end. DH's favourite Uncle Bens is garlic, rosemary and wild rice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I was looking for Dear Abby's refried rice recipe. I can't find it. I use to make it when my kids were little. I haven't made it in years. I know I used bacon , onions and dropped eggs in but don't remember what else.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was looking for Dear Abby's refried rice recipe. I can't find it. I use to make it when my kids were little. I haven't made it in years. I know I used bacon , onions and dropped eggs in but don't remember what else.


That sounds good. Maybe mushrooms and garlic?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds good. Maybe mushrooms and garlic?


I use garlic in everything so I am sure that was in it. Also I am thinking I put frozen peas and carrots in it. You had to stir it up to keep it from sticking to the pan but you used the grease from the bacon to season it. You could use anything you want. It made a meal for us with salad.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, guess who?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, guess who?


You? Pretty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, guess who?


Is that you, Janie? What a beautiful woman you were!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off. I pray you have sweet dreams. His Mercies are new every morning. Love you! XX &#9829;


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is that you, Janie? What a beautiful woman you were!


Why thank you as this is your very first compliment to me ever! I shall forever cherish these kind words!

Remember, only my true friends calls me Janie. You must call me Jane.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right about them being bullies. I am so sorry they hate me so much, that they are hurting so many of my friends. If you have noticed, they have not corrected anything I have said with cited statements. They are only attacking me. I do not fear their threats. I do have a Personal Relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ. Their words will not harm me.


Oh, Joey, I love you! You are one of my best friends.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim do you have gardenia's in there? I have white flies. I don't want to use poison because of the bees and birds. What do you suggest I use ? I did something for them last year but forgot what I used.


We don't have gardenias as perennials growing here. Too cold. As summer plants, yes. I don't grow them, although I did have a plant many, many years ago.
You could try insecticidal soap. That's pretty safe. You can even make your own with a little Dawn or Palmolive soap diluted in a spray bottle. (1 tablespoon of detergent to 14 oz of water). I know it's recommended for aphids. Let me know how successful you are.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You could try insecticidal soap. That's pretty safe. You can even make your own with a little Dawn or Palmolive soap diluted in a spray bottle. (1 tablespoon of detergent to 14 oz of water). Let me know how successful you are.


Thanks Jokim for the recipe. I'll try this as I don't want to hurt the bees.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was looking for Dear Abby's refried rice recipe. I can't find it. I use to make it when my kids were little. I haven't made it in years. I know I used bacon , onions and dropped eggs in but don't remember what else.


What even you mentioned above, plus soy sauce, and any leftover veggies you have in the fridge. :thumbup:  
I make it all the time with what's left in the fridge. Green onions sliced very thinly, are excellent.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night all!&#9829;


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night all!♥


Goodnight, Jokim!

Goodnight, John Boy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi, guess who?


Is that you Janie? Beautiful -- and dressed for a very special occasion!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are right about them being bullies. I am so sorry they hate me so much, that they are hurting so many of my friends. If you have noticed, they have not corrected anything I have said with cited statements. They are only attacking me. I do not fear their threats. I do have a Personal Relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ. Their words will not harm me.


That's what bullies do - try to silence every voice that dares to challenge them. Your words must frighten them that they go to such extremes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can take or leave the starchy carbs, including bread, and sometimes go several days without any. I love fruit, veggies and meat, but quite a few fruits and veggies are high in carbs (sugars).


DH is the same. He doesn't even like dessert - except for cheesecake and apple pie. I like it all - sweet, salty. The only things I don't like are sour and vinegar. Especially vinegar. Can't take it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've made Uncle Ben's in the rice cooker, I add a little more liquid and let it sit a while at the end. DH's favourite Uncle Bens is garlic, rosemary and wild rice.


Is it better than on the stove?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, guess who?


So pretty, Janie!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right about them being bullies. I am so sorry they hate me so much, that they are hurting so many of my friends. If you have noticed, they have not corrected anything I have said with cited statements. They are only attacking me. I do not fear their threats. I do have a Personal Relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ. Their words will not harm me.


They have a vendetta out now for anyone that can wage a good argument with them or is willing to do so. I guess that bursts their claim that they just want to discuss ideas with us. That's not their goal is it? They want negative interaction because they are bullies. I suggest no one responds to them directly on any thread. I am guilty of it too, and I will not withdraw from discussion on an interesting thread. I just plan to identify them as bullies and post my ideas. Admin will figure it out someday, or the bullies will destroy KP, which may be their ultimate goal.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They have a vendetta out now for anyone that can wage a good argument with them or is willing to do so. I guess that bursts their claim that they just want to discuss ideas with us. That's not their goal is it? They want negative interaction because they are bullies. I suggest no one responds to them directly on any thread. I am guilty of it too, and I will not withdraw from discussion on an interesting thread. I just plan to identify them as bullies and post my ideas. Admin will figure it out someday, or the bullies will destroy KP, which may be their ultimate goal.


 :thumbup: I don't read their posts ever.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janie....you were so beautiful. And like a fine wine, you just got better. Thanks for the pic. &#9829;

It`s not even noon yet, and I`m tired. Earlier I made pancakes for hubby and sons.
I just made a chocolate orange cake, and it`s in the oven. I made it slightly different to how I usually make it. I looked online for an orange cake recipe and halved the ingredients except the orange juice and finely chopped peel. Then I made a chocolate cake, and spooned the orange cake batter on top and swirled it in. It smells wonderful.
I`m getting ready to make lasagna and cheesy garlic bread for dinner tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right about them being bullies. I am so sorry they hate me so much, that they are hurting so many of my friends. If you have noticed, they have not corrected anything I have said with cited statements. They are only attacking me. I do not fear their threats. I do have a Personal Relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ. Their words will not harm me.


They can't say anything to us that they haven't already said. Just ignore them. They think they are showing us they are bullies .We already know it. We only see evil in them as they are the devil's children we have the power over them. Not worth giving a second thought to them .
I have never seen old woman act like children before. I have been enlightened before the whole knitting community . I am so surprised at the length they go to , to show their tails.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We don't have gardenias as perennials growing here. Too cold. As summer plants, yes. I don't grow them, although I did have a plant many, many years ago.
> You could try insecticidal soap. That's pretty safe. You can even make your own with a little Dawn or Palmolive soap diluted in a spray bottle. (1 tablespoon of detergent to 14 oz of water). I know it's recommended for aphids. Let me know how successful you are.


I used some soap and oil last night. I didn't measure it just put in with water. I think I used Jerry Bakers recipe last year. I need to find it so I will know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What even you mentioned above, plus soy sauce, and any leftover veggies you have in the fridge. :thumbup:
> I make it all the time with what's left in the fridge. Green onions sliced very thinly, are excellent.


Yes you are right those are two things I left out the soy sauce and green onions. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's what bullies do - try to silence every voice that dares to challenge them. Your words must frighten them that they go to such extremes.


That's true. They want to control our thoughts. Not happening to us.
They think they can bully you into submission by bulling you and you will be afraid of them. They don't scare me at all. It is kinda funny to see them flip out over the truth but sad at the same time. Their families must suffer from their abuse too. Sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Janie....you were so beautiful. And like a fine wine, you just got better. Thanks for the pic. ♥
> 
> It`s not even noon yet, and I`m tired. Earlier I made pancakes for hubby and sons.
> I just made a chocolate orange cake, and it`s in the oven. I made it slightly different to how I usually make it. I looked online for an orange cake recipe and halved the ingredients except the orange juice and finely chopped peel. Then I made a chocolate cake, and spooned the orange cake batter on top and swirled it in. It smells wonderful.
> I`m getting ready to make lasagna and cheesy garlic bread for dinner tonight.


Today with your son is home? Your cake does sound good with there orange in the chocolate. Send me a piece and I will tell you how good it is. :wink: :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: I don't read their posts ever.


It is easy to ignore them. I did it last night. I don't have to read their hate. Just scroll down when you see their name. No problem for me. I couldn't tell you a word they wrote last night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> DH is the same. He doesn't even like dessert - except for cheesecake and apple pie. I like it all - sweet, salty. The only things I don't like are sour and vinegar. Especially vinegar. Can't take it.


I love sour -- especially sour dill pickles. Can't eat them as often as I'd like because of the high salt content so they are a treat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Is it better than on the stove?


Not better, but as good. I add a little more liquid so it doesn't stick to the bottom. I'll have to try adding the seasoning towards the end next time I make it and see what the difference is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Janie....you were so beautiful. And like a fine wine, you just got better. Thanks for the pic. ♥
> 
> It`s not even noon yet, and I`m tired. Earlier I made pancakes for hubby and sons.
> I just made a chocolate orange cake, and it`s in the oven. I made it slightly different to how I usually make it. I looked online for an orange cake recipe and halved the ingredients except the orange juice and finely chopped peel. Then I made a chocolate cake, and spooned the orange cake batter on top and swirled it in. It smells wonderful.
> I`m getting ready to make lasagna and cheesy garlic bread for dinner tonight.


You sure know how to spoil your men Wendy! Have a great day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They can't say anything to us that they haven't already said. Just ignore them. They think they are showing us they are bullies .We already know it. We only see evil in them as they are the devil's children we have the power over them. Not worth giving a second thought to them .
> I have never seen old woman act like children before. I have been enlightened before the whole knitting community . I am so surprised at the length they go to , to show their tails.


I think a lot of the general KP community has become enlightened too. Several of them are becoming recognized in a less than pleasant way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think a lot of the general KP community has become enlightened too. Several of them are becoming recognized in a less than pleasant way.


Yes I know they are getting a bad rep here. Everyone knows they change ID# too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love sour -- especially sour dill pickles. Can't eat them as often as I'd like because of the high salt content so they are a treat.


Me too. A child at the game yesterday had a pickle and I wanted one. I love vinegar. In the summer here when my boys work in the heat they drink the pickle juice to restore their salt. You can buy pickle juice in the convenient stores. :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is easy to ignore them. I did it last night. I don't have to read their hate. Just scroll down when you see their name. No problem for me. I couldn't tell you a word they wrote last night.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Janie....you were so beautiful. And like a fine wine, you just got better. Thanks for the pic. ♥
> 
> It`s not even noon yet, and I`m tired. Earlier I made pancakes for hubby and sons.
> I just made a chocolate orange cake, and it`s in the oven. I made it slightly different to how I usually make it. I looked online for an orange cake recipe and halved the ingredients except the orange juice and finely chopped peel. Then I made a chocolate cake, and spooned the orange cake batter on top and swirled it in. It smells wonderful.
> I`m getting ready to make lasagna and cheesy garlic bread for dinner tonight.


What a wonderful dinner!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is easy to ignore them. I did it last night. I don't have to read their hate. Just scroll down when you see their name. No problem for me. I couldn't tell you a word they wrote last night.


That's the best thing to do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love sour -- especially sour dill pickles. Can't eat them as often as I'd like because of the high salt content so they are a treat.


My GKs love sour, too, WCK. And my kids, too, come to think of it. It makes my mouth pucker just to think about sour. And vinegar - makes my stomach cringe. I like it in a very, VERY mild salad dressing. Like Provino's restaurant has, if you've ever eaten there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. A child at the game yesterday had a pickle and I wanted one. I love vinegar. In the summer here when my boys work in the heat they drink the pickle juice to restore their salt. You can buy pickle juice in the convenient stores. :-o :shock: :lol:


That would turn my stomach inside out!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's the best thing to do.


I think they have some kind of mental problems. Better to ignore them .Bless their hearts.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think a lot of the general KP community has become enlightened too. Several of them are becoming recognized in a less than pleasant way.


Yes, I am always amazed when someone I don't know rears up at one of them. They don't usually attack the person though. It seems they only bully those they know better, so they can expect a response of disgust but little attack.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends. See the desperate AOLLLLLLLLW were bored again. What a bunch of lardy losers.

Did about 4 hours of power washing today, and still not done. Probably about two more days worth. But what I have done has made all the difference in the world. Love getting all that winter grime off. (Wish it would work for libs)

I also had cleaning company today come and do a deep clean in my home. Do it a couple times a year and it makes life so much easier for me to keep up with the housework. I decided that the money I saved from hiring someone to power wash my house would be better spent on getting my house cleaned. Being outside, getting grime all over myself and seeing results is far more fun than dusting.

ttfn


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just finished cleaning my house - vacuuming and dusting. Now to clean D&P.


Great visual, WendyBee! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cute! You have a fix for everything, WendyBee!


...would that it were that easy. :wink: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I understand that what has happened to education is also happening in medicine. Quality will suffer.


... a steady regression, Bonnie. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. See the desperate AOLLLLLLLLW were bored again. What a bunch of lardy losers.
> 
> Did about 4 hours of power washing today, and still not done. Probably about two more days worth. But what I have done has made all the difference in the world. Love getting all that winter grime off. (Wish it would work for libs)
> 
> ...


Are you bleaching or just power washing? Power washing can keep from having to paint. I love the brand new look of bleaching my white fences. You go girl!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I do remember. Dh had a Mustang when we got married. It had black interior . I had taken SIL to the movies. The steering wheel was so hot I couldn't hold on to it for it too cool down. I had to put a shirt on it so I could touch it.


I keep a pair of gloves in the glove compartment just for that reason.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't you love this quote? Seems like some people don't understand it.

The Complete Jewish Bible

Luke 11:23 (CJB) Those who are not with Me are against Me, and those who do not gather with Me are scattering.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

English Standard Version

Luke 11:23 (ESV) Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters.
Good News Translation

Luke 11:23 (GNT) "Anyone who is not for me is really against me; anyone who does not help me gather is really scattering.
Good News Translation w/ Apocrypha

Luke 11:23 (GNTA) "Anyone who is not for me is really against me; anyone who does not help me gather is really scattering.
GOD'S WORD Translation

Luke 11:23 (GW) "Whoever isn't with me is against me. Whoever doesn't gather with me scatters.
Hebrew Names Version

Luke 11:23 (HNV) "He that is not with me is against me. He who doesn't gather with me scatters.
Jubilee Bible 2000

Luke 11:23 (JUB) He that is not with me is against me, and he that does not gather with me scatters.
King James Version

Luke 11:23 (KJV) He that is not with me is against me: and he that gathereth not with me scattereth .
King James Version w/ Apocrypha

Luke 11:23 (KJVA) He that is not with me is against me: and he that gathereth not with me scattereth .
Lexham English Bible

Luke 11:23 (LEB) The one who is not with me is against me, and the one who does not gather with me scatters.
The Message Bible

Luke 11:23 (MSG) "This is war, and there is no neutral ground. If you're not on my side, you're the enemy; if you're not helping, you're making things worse.
New American Standard Bible

Luke 11:23 (NAS) "He who is not with Me is against Me; and he who does not gather with Me, scatters.
New Century Version

Luke 11:23 (NCV) "Anyone who is not with me is against me, and anyone who does not work with me is working against me.
New International Reader's Version

Luke 11:23 (NIRV) "Anyone who is not with me is against me. Anyone who does not gather sheep with me scatters them.
New International Version

Luke 11:23 (NIV) "He who is not with me is against me, and he who does not gather with me, scatters.
New King James Version

Luke 11:23 (NKJV) He who is not with Me is against Me, and he who does not gather with Me scatters.
New Living Translation

Luke 11:23 (NLT) "Anyone who isn't helping me opposes me, and anyone who isn't working with me is actually working against me."
New Revised Standard

Luke 11:23 (NRS) Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters.
New Revised Standard w/ Apocrypha

Luke 11:23 (NRSA) Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters.
Orthodox Jewish Bible

Lukas 11:23 (OJB) The one who is not with me is against me (anti-Moshiach); and he who does not gather with me, scatters.
Douay-Rhiems Catholic Bible

Luke 11:23 (RHE) He that is not with me is against me; and he that gathereth not with me scattereth.
Revised Standard Version

Luke 11:23 (RSV) He who is not with me is against me, and he who does not gather with me scatters.
Revised Standard Version w/ Apocrypha

Luke 11:23 (RSVA) He who is not with me is against me, and he who does not gather with me scatters.
Third Millennium Bible

Luke 11:23 (TMB) He that is not with Me, is against Me; and he that gathereth not with Me, scattereth.
Third Millennium Bible w/ Apocrypha

Luke 11:23 (TMBA) He that is not with Me, is against Me; and he that gathereth not with Me, scattereth.
Today's New International Version

Luke 11:23 (TNIV) "Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters.
Tyndale

Luke 11:23 (TYN) He that is not with me is agaynst me. And he that gadereth not with me scattereth.
The Webster Bible

Luke 11:23 (WBT) He that is not with me is against me: and he that gathereth not with me scattereth.
World English Bible

Luke 11:23 (WEB) He that is not with me is against me. He who doesn't gather with me scatters.
Weymouth New Testament

Luke 11:23 (WNT) Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever is not gathering with me is scattering abroad.
Wycliffe

Luke 11:23 (WYC) He that is not with me, is against me; and he that gathereth not together with me, scattereth abroad.
Young's Literal Translation

Luke 11:23 (YLT) he who is not with me is against me, and he who is not gathering with me doth scatter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We've been placed on a 'Red Flag' alert. Fire danger. It hasn't rained for a while, the soil is drying up and cracking. A cold front went through about 5 pm today, but the anticipated rain was only a few drops. Hope we get more rain tomorrow or else I am going to have to start watering my roses. Only have the small bed left to do. Will work on it Thurs and Fri.


We have been on a fire ban on and off for the last 3 years. We have finally had enough rain in April to measure up to the normal totals. Once the weather really warms up, it doesn't take much to fall behind again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. See the desperate AOLLLLLLLLW were bored again. What a bunch of lardy losers.
> 
> Did about 4 hours of power washing today, and still not done. Probably about two more days worth. But what I have done has made all the difference in the world. Love getting all that winter grime off. (Wish it would work for libs)
> 
> ...


Good thinking!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I hope her good "Christian" friends can counsel her that it is not good "Christian" behavior to harass others when they are trying to have their own conversations. In Jesus name talk some sense into your dear friend and ask her to keep KP a peaceful place for all of us to enjoy. Thank you, Jesus. Amen
> I believe Jesus answers prayers. Do you?.


Take you own advice. Stop acting like the middle school mean girl you never left behind.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi, guess who?


Pretty. Ready for a night on the town.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are right about them being bullies. I am so sorry they hate me so much, that they are hurting so many of my friends. If you have noticed, they have not corrected anything I have said with cited statements. They are only attacking me. I do not fear their threats. I do have a Personal Relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ. Their words will not harm me.


I do have to compliment you Joey. Over the years of being attacked, you have remained above it all. You have refused to let them drag you down to their level. I admire that. I think this is another reason they hate you. Their coming over to D&P just to attack you proves that. I am very happy to call you friend. Kissy face, smooch-smooch and cream cheese.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Janie....you were so beautiful. And like a fine wine, you just got better. Thanks for the pic. ♥
> 
> It`s not even noon yet, and I`m tired. Earlier I made pancakes for hubby and sons.
> I just made a chocolate orange cake, and it`s in the oven. I made it slightly different to how I usually make it. I looked online for an orange cake recipe and halved the ingredients except the orange juice and finely chopped peel. Then I made a chocolate cake, and spooned the orange cake batter on top and swirled it in. It smells wonderful.
> I`m getting ready to make lasagna and cheesy garlic bread for dinner tonight.


I am just drooling WeBee. Cooking like that and your boys will always want to visit. enjoy the rest of your visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Here's an interesting way to build up a raised garden bed

http://healthysustainableliving.blogspot.ca/2015/04/have-youtried-raised-lasagna-bed-garden.html


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I am just drooling WeBee. Cooking like that and your boys will always want to visit. enjoy the rest of your visit.


Thanks solo ♥
I had to laugh earlier this morning. I asked my son if he wanted breakfast, and he said no thanks. I then asked if he wanted pancakes and he said 'sure'. He had a total of 6 pancakes. That`s a lot considering he didn`t want any breakfast LOL.
Then after lunch he went over his friends house next door. The next thing you know he said he and Josh are going to the movies to watch the Avengers or whatever it`s called. So all the cooking I`ve done today is for nought as I doubt he will want dinner after eating popcorn and drinking soda at the movies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I do have to compliment you Joey. Over the years of being attacked, you have remained above it all. You have refused to let them drag you down to their level. I admire that. I think this is another reason they hate you. Their coming over to D&P just to attack you proves that. I am very happy to call you friend. Kissy face, smooch-smooch and cream cheese.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's an interesting way to build up a raised garden bed
> 
> http://healthysustainableliving.blogspot.ca/2015/04/have-youtried-raised-lasagna-bed-garden.html


that is the way I started my flower beds . I have concrete edging and Mondo grass as my borders. You just keep putting layer on. I never had tilled up my garden. It is the lazy way but it works. :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> that is the way I started my flower beds . I have concrete edging and Mondo grass as my borders. You just keep putting layer on. I never had tilled up my garden. It is the lazy way but it works. :wink:


what is Mondo grass?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's an interesting way to build up a raised garden bed
> 
> http://healthysustainableliving.blogspot.ca/2015/04/have-youtried-raised-lasagna-bed-garden.html


This is great! Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> what is Mondo grass?


Yes, what is Mondo grass?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I got this pic from a friend who still works in the oil industry. It's amazing how many people don't realize that oil production is used for so much more than gas for the car. Almost everything we depend on uses fossil fuels including electronics, clothing, building materials, medical supplies.

And while solar panels have their use, they aren't environmentally friendly either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you, so happy to have you as a friend. Hugs.


I feel the same way Joeys. :thumbup: Thanks Solo for saying that for me too. XOX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> what is Mondo grass?


We call it Monkey Grass here .
http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=monkey+grass
I thought you may know it as Mondo. I have three different kinds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got this pic from a friend who still works in the oil industry. It's amazing how many people don't realize that oil production is used for so much more than gas for the car. Almost everything we depend on uses fossil fuels including electronics, clothing, building materials, medical supplies.
> 
> And while solar panels have their use, they aren't environmentally friendly either.


We would have to give up so much wouldn't we? Way back further than the horse and buggy days. What are they thinking? Oh they are not. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks CB. You were my first friend on KP. Now I have so many more. Thanks to all of you just for being my friend.


Yes you were my first KP friend. Love you lots!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks CB. You were my first friend on KP. Now I have so many more. Thanks to all of you just for being my friend.


Now you got me thinking too joey. I`m trying to think of who my first friend on KP was....I honestly can`t remember. I don`t think I had any when I first joined. 
Because of all the hateful comments I stayed away for about 6 months, and was then only reading posts and not participating. It was only when I started reading the D&P thread that I felt so welcomed by everyone here. Not just one or two.....everybody!!!!
And I couldn`t feel more proud to know you all.
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Now you got me thinking too joey. I`m trying to think of who my first friend on KP was....I honestly can`t remember. I don`t think I had any when I first joined.
> Because of all the hateful comments I stayed away for about 6 months, and was then only reading posts and not participating. It was only when I started reading the D&P thread that I felt so welcomed by everyone here. Not just one or two.....everybody!!!!
> And I couldn`t feel more proud to know you all.
> ♥


We are proud to know you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Now you got me thinking too joey. I`m trying to think of who my first friend on KP was....I honestly can`t remember. I don`t think I had any when I first joined.
> Because of all the hateful comments I stayed away for about 6 months, and was then only reading posts and not participating. It was only when I started reading the D&P thread that I felt so welcomed by everyone here. Not just one or two.....everybody!!!!
> And I couldn`t feel more proud to know you all.
> ♥


We are proud to know you too WeBee. You are one of our kindred spirits. 
How was your supper with the boys?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Matthew 5:11,12.
11. Blessed are you when they revile and persecute you, and say all kinds of evil against you for falsely for My sake. 12. Rejoice and be exceedingly glad for great is your reward in heaven. For so they persecuted the prophets who where before you. 
All in RED because Jesus said it. Amen. I love you Lord and rejoice in You.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Me too.


Romans 8:31-39 (King James Version)
31What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?
32He that spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him also freely give us all things?
33Who shall lay any thing to the charge of God's elect? It is God that justifieth.
34Who is he that condemneth? It is Christ that died, yea rather, that is risen again, who is even at the right hand of God, who also maketh intercession for us.
35Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or unclothedness, or peril, or sword?
36As it is written, For thy sake we are killed all the day long; we are accounted as sheep for the slaughter.
37Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.
38For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come,
39Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
Don't you just love this Joeys?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Matthew 5:11,12.
> 11. Blessed are you when they revile and persecute you, and say all kinds of evil against you for falsely for My sake. 12. Rejoice and be exceedingly glad for great is your reward in heaven. For so they persecuted the prophets who where before you.
> All in RED because Jesus said it. Amen. I love you Lord and rejoice in You.
> 
> thought I would help you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew 5:11,12.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> thanks Yarnie. You can take my words out of red for me.


you want me to take the red out?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We call it Monkey Grass here .
> http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=monkey+grass
> I thought you may know it as Mondo. I have three different kinds.


I've seen those grasses but didn't know what they were called. They are supposed to be very hardy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Now you got me thinking too joey. I`m trying to think of who my first friend on KP was....I honestly can`t remember. I don`t think I had any when I first joined.
> Because of all the hateful comments I stayed away for about 6 months, and was then only reading posts and not participating. It was only when I started reading the D&P thread that I felt so welcomed by everyone here. Not just one or two.....everybody!!!!
> And I couldn`t feel more proud to know you all.
> ♥


I am honored to be your friend, WendyBee. Love and hugs! X♥X♥X


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

want to get all kissy face but everyone of you ladies contribute some thing each day to my life.

Joy laughter honesty friendship hold me up when I am down

and so much more.

I thank all of you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The province of Alberta is having an election today and it looks like it's going to be an historic event. The Conservatives have held the province for the last 44 years and have mostly governed well up until about 10 years ago. Since then, they have had a lot of failures and scandals and their leadership has been very poor. It looks like they are going to have an NDP (Socialist) majoritiy government for the first time ever.

The Conservatives have provided terrible government and deserve to lose their power but I really worry about what the NDP will do to one of the few "have" provinces in Canada. The economy is likely to take a very bad hit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love my Denim friends too. All of y'all make me happy to have good friends like you. You are there to pray for me, give me wisdom and encourage me along in lives trouble. God , has sent us to each other. God Blessings to all of you. Missing the ones that are not on lately.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The province of Alberta is having an election today and it looks like it's going to be an historic event. The Conservatives have held the province for the last 44 years and have mostly governed well up until about 10 years ago. Since then, they have had a lot of failures and scandals and their leadership has been very poor. It looks like they are going to have an NDP (Socialist) majoritiy government for the first time ever.
> 
> The Conservatives have provided terrible government and deserve to lose their power but I really worry about what the NDP will do to one of the few "have" provinces in Canada. The economy is likely to take a very bad hit.


That is terrible news WCK. I am so sorry to hear this for your country. 
xx


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The province of Alberta is having an election today and it looks like it's going to be an historic event. The Conservatives have held the province for the last 44 years and have mostly governed well up until about 10 years ago. Since then, they have had a lot of failures and scandals and their leadership has been very poor. It looks like they are going to have an NDP (Socialist) majoritiy government for the first time ever.
> 
> The Conservatives have provided terrible government and deserve to lose their power but I really worry about what the NDP will do to one of the few "have" provinces in Canada. The economy is likely to take a very bad hit.


Hope not , maybe they will be more willing to bend when they see what the people really need.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

neat site

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335566-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Joining the chorus with my friends; this is such a special place and all of you mean so much to me. Thanks for being here!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> neat site
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335566-1.html


Thanks . Lots of good ideas. I only know of a few on there. I wish I could remember them when I need them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Joining the chorus with my friends; this is such a special place and all of you mean so much to me. Thanks for being here!


Love that. It is us alright. Love! XOX ♥ Forgot smile cream cheese. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> want to get all kissy face but everyone of you ladies contribute some thing each day to my life.
> 
> Joy laughter honesty friendship hold me up when I am down
> 
> ...


X♥X♥X :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a good idea.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336071-1.html Wasn't someone's Dh suppose to make a swift for them? Was is Gers?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love my Denim friends too. All of y'all make me happy to have good friends like you. You are there to pray for me, give me wisdom and encourage me along in lives trouble. God , has sent us to each other. God Blessings to all of you. Missing the ones that are not on lately.


 :thumbup: Hope the rest of our friends make it back home soon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> neat site
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335566-1.html


some good tips, thanks Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a good idea.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336071-1.html Wasn't someone's Dh suppose to make a swift for them? Was is Gers?


It's a great idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I do have to compliment you Joey. Over the years of being attacked, you have remained above it all. You have refused to let them drag you down to their level. I admire that. I think this is another reason they hate you. Their coming over to D&P just to attack you proves that. I am very happy to call you friend. Kissy face, smooch-smooch and cream cheese.


Joey has been great. I appreciate her steadfast support for the unborn.

I appreciate you, Joeys.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo ♥
> I had to laugh earlier this morning. I asked my son if he wanted breakfast, and he said no thanks. I then asked if he wanted pancakes and he said 'sure'. He had a total of 6 pancakes. That`s a lot considering he didn`t want any breakfast LOL.
> Then after lunch he went over his friends house next door. The next thing you know he said he and Josh are going to the movies to watch the Avengers or whatever it`s called. So all the cooking I`ve done today is for nought as I doubt he will want dinner after eating popcorn and drinking soda at the movies.


It's late now, and I'm wondering, WendyBee. Did he want dinner?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> that is the way I started my flower beds . I have concrete edging and Mondo grass as my borders. You just keep putting layer on. I never had tilled up my garden. It is the lazy way but it works. :wink:


This is great! I sent it to all three of my kids. One does compost, and the other is starting a raised garden. And the third gardens but not every year. Very helpful information. Thanks for sharing, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's late now, and I'm wondering, WendyBee. Did he want dinner?


How was your family dinner Bonnie?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I sent a PM today. I didn't send to everyone because I was so busy all day long. I think you all got the message passed along to you. If not, and you want to know, just PM me. I"ll get back to you as soon as I can. It wasn't urgent, just a little "house-cleaning" information.

Busy day today. It was so nice having the kids here. I'm tired, but DH wasn't feeling too great so I'll try to sleep lightly and catch a nap tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, what is Mondo grass?


It's great stuff. CB can explain better than I can. Pretty, dark green grasslike leaves, sometimes flowers, evergreen, spreads.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is great! I sent it to all three of my kids. One does compost, and the other is starting a raised garden. And the third gardens but not every year. Very helpful information. Thanks for sharing, CB.


WCK is the one that shared the link.
I use newspapers first, then grass and leaves on top of that. I dig a hole for my plants then put compost in my holes and plant. You have to gather lots of leaf and grass clippings We go around to the good neighborhoods that don't let weeds grow and get our grass clipping. It builds up the soil and keeps the weeds down. Also turns into compost to feed the plants. Just keep the layers going.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got this pic from a friend who still works in the oil industry. It's amazing how many people don't realize that oil production is used for so much more than gas for the car. Almost everything we depend on uses fossil fuels including electronics, clothing, building materials, medical supplies.
> 
> And while solar panels have their use, they aren't environmentally friendly either.


So true, WCK! If you have any plastic in your house or car - and you do - it's made from petroleum. As I sit at my computer, I see plastic all around me - printer, remotes, video game, chair, footstool, keyboard, bookcases,desk. Yes, even the furniture has plastic in it. I'd be sunk. And kids' toys? A thing of the past. Back to playing with sticks and stones!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We call it Monkey Grass here .
> http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=monkey+grass
> I thought you may know it as Mondo. I have three different kinds.


Yes, and if you have a little, soon you will have a lot! You can dig it up and put it wherever you want. It makes a very pretty border.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Now you got me thinking too joey. I`m trying to think of who my first friend on KP was....I honestly can`t remember. I don`t think I had any when I first joined.
> Because of all the hateful comments I stayed away for about 6 months, and was then only reading posts and not participating. It was only when I started reading the D&P thread that I felt so welcomed by everyone here. Not just one or two.....everybody!!!!
> And I couldn`t feel more proud to know you all.
> ♥


We're honored to know you, WendyBee.
I think the first people I met were CB and Yarnie and Jane and KPG and LTL - and some mean people. I almost quit after one of the scary ones took me to task. The people I know don't usually chew me out like that. But I came back for the sweet ones.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Me too.


Joeys, in case you missed it, I really appreciate your steadfast support of the unborn. I couldn't take the heat over there, but you are one brave soul! Doing God's work, saving those little ones.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen those grasses but didn't know what they were called. They are supposed to be very hardy.


The radio gardening guy recently said that he put it all over a shady part of his lawn. This guy can grow anything. If he can use monkey grass, I guess I can, too.

I have a very shady back yard - thought of doing the same under a maple tree. Guess what - the man who does a weed-and-seed for us didn't like the idea. I wonder why? In fact he said once ,"We're gonna have to do something about that tree! Grass won't grow under it." My precious sugar maple tree? No, not touching that sweetheart!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> want to get all kissy face but everyone of you ladies contribute some thing each day to my life.
> 
> Joy laughter honesty friendship hold me up when I am down
> 
> ...


Ditto from me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a good idea.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336071-1.html Wasn't someone's Dh suppose to make a swift for them? Was is Gers?


Oh, my - I don't even know what a swift is. At first I thought it would be a swiffer. Then I saw the picture. And I still don't know what it is.

I do know the difference between a knitting needle (need 2) and a crochet hook (need 1) - but that's about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your family dinner Bonnie?


It was very nice. I enjoyed catching up with everyone. I think the kids were glad to be back, and that makes me happy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK is the one that shared the link.
> I use newspapers first, then grass and leaves on top of that. I dig a hole for my plants then put compost in my holes and plant. You have to gather lots of leaf and grass clippings We go around to the good neighborhoods that don't let weeds grow and get our grass clipping. It builds up the soil and keeps the weeds down. Also turns into compost to feed the plants. Just keep the layers going.


Oh, that's right - because you answered her and said you did it that way.

So sorry, WCK!!! Thank you for sharing that - it's great info and I think my kids can use it. I love the idea that just putting cardboard down can keep the weeds away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Me too.


 :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

Hopefully I will get to paint today. I may even ask my son to show me how to use the weed whacker. (For years I have avoided that skill so that I had an excuse not to use it). My new baby lawn can't be cut, but there are areas that need topped.

Need more coffee............chat later


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Hopefully I will get to paint today. I may even ask my son to show me how to use the weed whacker. (For years I have avoided that skill so that I had an excuse not to use it). My new baby lawn can't be cut, but there are areas that need topped.
> 
> Need more coffee............chat later


I won't learn to use the weed whip That is his job. :shock:

Have fun painting.

Off for test today. Should be interesting as have to be there by nine. busy time in Mad, as going to work time and will be heavy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, that's right - because you answered her and said you did it that way.
> 
> So sorry, WCK!!! Thank you for sharing that - it's great info and I think my kids can use it. I love the idea that just putting cardboard down can keep the weeds away.


I hear of using newspapers to keep water from splashing on tomatoes, but not cardboard have to try that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I won't learn to use the weed whip That is his job. :shock:
> 
> Have fun painting.
> 
> Off for test today. Should be interesting as have to be there by nine. busy time in Mad, as going to work time and will be heavy.


I hope you don't run into any traffic jams. Good luck with the test.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! The sun is shining and the birds are singing. A little cooler today, only in the 60's. Chance of rain later. We do have some flowering bushes, the ones that bloom before getting leaves.
> 
> Yarnie - hope the results from your test are good.


Hi Joeys. Is the bush called a "Quince"?Yarnie let us know what your test say. Praying all good reports. Maybe you can drink some milk when you get home.
I got my new dryer. Yay. Now going to spend the rest of the money on food. 
Have a great day y'all.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Hopefully I will get to paint today. I may even ask my son to show me how to use the weed whacker. (For years I have avoided that skill so that I had an excuse not to use it). My new baby lawn can't be cut, but there are areas that need topped.
> 
> Need more coffee............chat later


No, no, no LTL, don't learn THAT skill. Should you ask him to week whack for you, he'll only tell you you now know how to do it yourself. Then there's the frustration of getting the line all tangled up or worse, the line keeps breaking. Then there's the pain in your lower back when you are finished whacking. The shaking feeling in your arms will eventually go away, but phantom shakes will be felt for some time afterwards. Learning to use the weed whacker will only increase your anxiety and eventually turn you off lawn work all together.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, no, no LTL, don't learn THAT skill. Should you ask him to week whack for you, he'll only tell you you now know how to do it yourself. Then there's the frustration of getting the line all tangled up or worse, the line keeps breaking. Then there's the pain in your lower back when you are finished whacking. The shaking feeling in your arms will eventually go away, but phantom shakes will be felt for some time afterwards. Learning to use the weed whacker will only increase your anxiety and eventually turn you off lawn work all together.


Did it for awhile. Won't see him until this weekend and T'storms in the forecast and it is warm. So I did just enough to get me by. I think I might develop a backache in the meantime, just to not have to do it again.

Got the first coat of the ceiling and the cream walls done today. Two of the other walls will be a different color. Hopefully tomorrow we can do the second coat, which is always faster. Then let it really dry and do the other two walls and finally the trim.

ttfn


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's late now, and I'm wondering, WendyBee. Did he want dinner?


My son came home around midnight last night bon. He microwaved the lasagna and garlic bread, but didn`t eat it all. he gave it the old college try but I could tell he was doing it for my benefit. He didn`t even eat dessert til lunchtime today.
Now he`s gone to visit our preacher and his son, and will probably stay the night there tonight. Then he`ll come home, pack up leftovers and his freshly laundered clothes and go back to Kentucky tomorrow lunchtime.
I do feel a bit hurt I must be honest, but he does have lots of friends he hasn`t seen in ages - so I mustn`t complain too much.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son came home around midnight last night bon. He microwaved the lasagna and garlic bread, but didn`t eat it all. he gave it the old college try but I could tell he was doing it for my benefit. He didn`t even eat dessert til lunchtime today.
> Now he`s gone to visit our preacher and his son, and will probably stay the night there tonight. Then he`ll come home, pack up leftovers and his freshly laundered clothes and go back to Kentucky tomorrow lunchtime.
> I do feel a bit hurt I must be honest, but he does have lots of friends he hasn`t seen in ages - so I mustn`t complain too much.


Wendy, It was a wonderful visit. All that you do will be appreciated down the road. Have faith. You are his mom and you are doing your job.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yesterday's Alberta provincial election saw a majority socialist NDP government for the first time ever! These are a couple of the pics making the rounds today.

Saskatchewan is the right leaning province to the east of Alberta


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry westy - I don`t understand much about Canadian politics.
Does that mean that Canadian PM Stephen Harper has been ousted? I hope not - he is a terrific Prime Minister.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yesterday's Alberta provincial election saw a majority socialist NDP government for the first time ever! These are a couple of the pics making the rounds today.
> 
> Saskatchewan is the right leaning province to the east of Alberta


I am so sorry WCK. We know how you feel when your country starts to go nuts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry WCK. We know how you feel when your country starts to go nuts.


You are sure right about that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Hopefully I will get to paint today. I may even ask my son to show me how to use the weed whacker. (For years I have avoided that skill so that I had an excuse not to use it). My new baby lawn can't be cut, but there are areas that need topped.
> 
> Need more coffee............chat later


Don't do it. It may become a habit. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son came home around midnight last night bon. He microwaved the lasagna and garlic bread, but didn`t eat it all. he gave it the old college try but I could tell he was doing it for my benefit. He didn`t even eat dessert til lunchtime today.
> Now he`s gone to visit our preacher and his son, and will probably stay the night there tonight. Then he`ll come home, pack up leftovers and his freshly laundered clothes and go back to Kentucky tomorrow lunchtime.
> I do feel a bit hurt I must be honest, but he does have lots of friends he hasn`t seen in ages - so I mustn`t complain too much.


My DD does that when she is home too. I know how you feel. Don't take it personal. They just like to see their friends when they are home. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yesterday's Alberta provincial election saw a majority socialist NDP government for the first time ever! These are a couple of the pics making the rounds today.
> 
> Saskatchewan is the right leaning province to the east of Alberta


Does not sound good not good at all.

The world is losing it's common sense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi ho Hi ho it quite here.

Rain this am and then sun and warm weather. Nice out even tonight. 

WeBee lawn here is getting up there and if not mow soon will look worst then you thought your's was.

Hubby has a problem with mowing when wet. This week into next every day we are to have rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz
http://bitecharge.com/play/strongquality?sess=r4#r4
I got kindness.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Hopefully I will get to paint today. I may even ask my son to show me how to use the weed whacker. (For years I have avoided that skill so that I had an excuse not to use it). My new baby lawn can't be cut, but there are areas that need topped.
> 
> Need more coffee............chat later


That could be dangerous, it might become your job! I mow, but I don't whack!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> No, no, no LTL, don't learn THAT skill. Should you ask him to week whack for you, he'll only tell you you now know how to do it yourself. Then there's the frustration of getting the line all tangled up or worse, the line keeps breaking. Then there's the pain in your lower back when you are finished whacking. The shaking feeling in your arms will eventually go away, but phantom shakes will be felt for some time afterwards. Learning to use the weed whacker will only increase your anxiety and eventually turn you off lawn work all together.


You've described it so well Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Joeys. Is the bush called a "Quince"?Yarnie let us know what your test say. Praying all good reports. Maybe you can drink some milk when you get home.
> I got my new dryer. Yay. Now going to spend the rest of the money on food.
> Have a great day y'all.♥


It's always nice to get a new appliance. Enjoy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My son came home around midnight last night bon. He microwaved the lasagna and garlic bread, but didn`t eat it all. he gave it the old college try but I could tell he was doing it for my benefit. He didn`t even eat dessert til lunchtime today.
> Now he`s gone to visit our preacher and his son, and will probably stay the night there tonight. Then he`ll come home, pack up leftovers and his freshly laundered clothes and go back to Kentucky tomorrow lunchtime.
> I do feel a bit hurt I must be honest, but he does have lots of friends he hasn`t seen in ages - so I mustn`t complain too much.


I have to admit that I used to do the same thing the first few years after I moved to Calgary.  I did get better as time went on. Hopefully your son will spend more time with you next visit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son came home around midnight last night bon. He microwaved the lasagna and garlic bread, but didn`t eat it all. he gave it the old college try but I could tell he was doing it for my benefit. He didn`t even eat dessert til lunchtime today.
> Now he`s gone to visit our preacher and his son, and will probably stay the night there tonight. Then he`ll come home, pack up leftovers and his freshly laundered clothes and go back to Kentucky tomorrow lunchtime.
> I do feel a bit hurt I must be honest, but he does have lots of friends he hasn`t seen in ages - so I mustn`t complain too much.


He sounds like a wonderful son, Wendy. You did a great job. He loves you. How could he help it? Does he like Kentucky?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yesterday's Alberta provincial election saw a majority socialist NDP government for the first time ever! These are a couple of the pics making the rounds today.
> 
> Saskatchewan is the right leaning province to the east of Alberta


How do you see this, WCK? Good or bad for your country?

By the way, DD (CB's twin) sent me an email AND called me about your lasagna gardening info. She was very happy because it's exactly what she has done except for the cardboard. She said she wished she'd done that, but it's too far gone now. She was so excited because she wasn't crazy about the compost heap until she dug into it. She said the soil is beautiful and she's never seen so many earthworms! She's a believer now!!!! I just thought you might like to know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry WCK. We know how you feel when your country starts to go nuts.


Oh - that's what I was afraid of when I saw the pictures.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD does that when she is home too. I know how you feel. Don't take it personal. They just like to see their friends when they are home. XX


When we went home each summer, I also took one afternoon and went to see my old friends. I loved being with my parents, but I wanted to see the old gang, too. After a while, we weren't as close and I didn't see my old friends when we went - just family. But when you're young, you do want to see your friends. But I'm sure Wendy's son is a devoted son because he has such a devoted mother.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry westy - I don`t understand much about Canadian politics.
> Does that mean that Canadian PM Stephen Harper has been ousted? I hope not - he is a terrific Prime Minister.


Thankfully Stephen Harper is still PM Wendy! Our federal election will take place in Oct and I'm hoping that Harper and the conservatives will form another majority government. He really annoys me at times, but he is head and shoulders over the next best alternative.

Provinces are like your states, so we now have a new Premier - Rachel Notley, leader of the NDP (a socialist party). The conservatives are responsible for their own defeat - they have made some terrible decisions and squandered public funds and insulted the citizens. But 4 years of socialism could be a hefty price to pay to punish them.

I really wish we had term limits. I think it would do a lot to make politicians more accountable to the electorate instead of building empires and feathering their nest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD does that when she is home too. I know how you feel. Don't take it personal. They just like to see their friends when they are home. XX


My DD does it, too. And her oldest friend (the one in the FB picture) always comes by the house to visit when DD is here. (Her mom is the one I walk with, the one who talks even more than I do!)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry WCK. We know how you feel when your country starts to go nuts.


I know you do. I think it's been worse for you


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/strongquality?sess=r4#r4
> I got kindness.


I'm not at all surprised.

I got charm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've described it so well Solo!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, just checking in as we planted the rest of our small garden or I should say I watched! LOL! DH planted a few flowers too & repaired the cracking cement on the patio. It is crumbling horribly but we don't want to replace it (money). There are lots of repairs in an old house (65). DH has it well insulated however as he loves to insulates!

Webee, do you need help getting your pipes insulated?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When we went home each summer, I also took one afternoon and went to see my old friends. I loved being with my parents, but I wanted to see the old gang, too. After a while, we weren't as close and I didn't see my old friends when we went - just family. But when you're young, you do want to see your friends. But I'm sure Wendy's son is a devoted son because he has such a devoted mother.


I think you are right. WeBee is a good mother. Kids grow up and their friends take second place later in live.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not at all surprised.
> 
> I got charm.


Of course you do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When we went home each summer, I also took one afternoon and went to see my old friends. I loved being with my parents, but I wanted to see the old gang, too. After a while, we weren't as close and I didn't see my old friends when we went - just family. But when you're young, you do want to see your friends. But I'm sure Wendy's son is a devoted son because he has such a devoted mother.


I'll admit, when one of my kids did that, it hurt my feelings, too. We can't help it - we want them with us. We miss them so much. But by the second, I understood.

And when they come to visit with five kids, you really don't mind so much if they take an afternoon with a friend. :mrgreen:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/strongquality?sess=r4#r4
> I got kindness.


 :thumbup: kindness suits you. I got intellect (and should try to be kinder)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thankfully Stephen Harper is still PM Wendy! Our federal election will take place in Oct and I'm hoping that Harper and the conservatives will form another majority government. He really annoys me at times, but he is head and shoulders over the next best alternative.
> 
> Provinces are like your states, so we now have a new Premier - Rachel Notley, leader of the NDP (a socialist party). The conservatives are responsible for their own defeat - they have made some terrible decisions and squandered public funds and insulted the citizens. But 4 years of socialism could be a hefty price to pay to punish them.
> 
> I really wish we had term limits. I think it would do a lot to make politicians more accountable to the electorate instead of building empires and feathering their nest.


Term limits - we need them here, too.

I should read up on your government. When I was in school we didn't study our closest neighbors, Canada and Mexico. Now they teach it. I wish I'd learned it in school.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in as we planted the rest of our small garden or I should say I watched! LOL! DH planted a few flowers too & repaired the cracking cement on the patio. It is crumbling horribly but we don't want to replace it (money). There are lots of repairs in an old house (65). DH has it well insulated however as he loves to insulates!
> 
> Webee, do you need help getting your pipes insulated?


thought you were weaving - really cute! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are right. WeBee is a good mother. Kids grow up and their friends take second place later in live.


That's true. I high school, friends are all that matters. Later, they come home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course you do.


Tell Richard Gere that! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: kindness suits you. I got intellect (and should try to be kinder)


You are very kind. And CB is smart. Let's face it, we've all got it all!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: kindness suits you. I got intellect (and should try to be kinder)


It is a silly test you are kind. I don't know how you can get kinder er.  
My son said today a girl came into the ER . Her name was La-. Her mama said you pronounce it La dash. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are very kind. And CB is smart. Let's face it, we've all got it all!!!


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in as we planted the rest of our small garden or I should say I watched! LOL! DH planted a few flowers too & repaired the cracking cement on the patio. It is crumbling horribly but we don't want to replace it (money). There are lots of repairs in an old house (65). DH has it well insulated however as he loves to insulates!
> 
> Webee, do you need help getting your pipes insulated?


Your DH is really getting settled back in. What veggies did he plant?
Cute Janie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When we went home each summer, I also took one afternoon and went to see my old friends. I loved being with my parents, but I wanted to see the old gang, too. After a while, we weren't as close and I didn't see my old friends when we went - just family. But when you're young, you do want to see your friends. But I'm sure Wendy's son is a devoted son because he has such a devoted mother.


I agree Bon. My boys did the same thing WEBee, They grow up and then they see the world. He loves you, even when not home. 
I remember like Bon doing the same thing. I miss you and I love you is the best thing a mom can say.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> How do you see this, WCK? Good or bad for your country?
> 
> By the way, DD (CB's twin) sent me an email AND called me about your lasagna gardening info. She was very happy because it's exactly what she has done except for the cardboard. She said she wished she'd done that, but it's too far gone now. She was so excited because she wasn't crazy about the compost heap until she dug into it. She said the soil is beautiful and she's never seen so many earthworms! She's a believer now!!!! I just thought you might like to know.


Thanks Bonnie. Rachel Notley (new Premier) did give a good victory speech and I hope that she moves towards the centre. But part of her platform was to raise taxes and to take more money from the oil industry and to spend more money. The province is hurting economically so those measure will probably make it worse. There have already been huge layoffs in the oil industry so taxing it further will probably make things worse.

That's good news about your DD's success with raised beds and composting. Earthworms are a sign of success! What is she growing?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a silly test you are kind. I don't know how you can get kinder er.
> My son said today a girl came into the ER . Her name was La-. Her mama said you pronounce it La dash. :shock:


 :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Rachel Notley (new Premier) did give a good victory speech and I hope that she moves towards the centre. But part of her platform was to raise taxes and to take more money from the oil industry and to spend more money. The province is hurting economically so those measure will probably make it worse. There have already been huge layoffs in the oil industry so taxing it further will probably make things worse.
> 
> That's good news about your DD's success with raised beds and composting. Earthworms are a sign of success! What is she growing?


She usually grows vegetables and puts sunflowers on one side. Now that she's moved the garden into a sunnier spot, I don't know. She has planted squash and cucumbers before.

Last year they put their halloween pumpkin in the garden and just left it there. She said every seed inside that pumpkin must have germinated because there is a semicircle of pumpkin plants! She's good at growing things. Gets that from DH, not me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My DD does it, too. And her oldest friend (the one in the FB picture) always comes by the house to visit when DD is here. (Her mom is the one I walk with, the one who talks even more than I do!)


That is so special to have such long lasting friendships. I gradually lost touch with all my old school friends - eventually we all moved further apart and never seemed to be in Edmonton at the same time. But our mothers sometimes met at the grocery store and talked about us and passed the info on!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Rachel Notley (new Premier) did give a good victory speech and I hope that she moves towards the centre. But part of her platform was to raise taxes and to take more money from the oil industry and to spend more money. The province is hurting economically so those measure will probably make it worse. There have already been huge layoffs in the oil industry so taxing it further will probably make things worse.
> 
> That's good news about your DD's success with raised beds and composting. Earthworms are a sign of success! What is she growing?


Keep us posted on your government. I really don't know much about it. I think God wants us to turn to Him for prayer for our countries. It is the only thing that can change things around for good.
Everyday here we are loosing more freedoms. God is still in control.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in as we planted the rest of our small garden or I should say I watched! LOL! DH planted a few flowers too & repaired the cracking cement on the patio. It is crumbling horribly but we don't want to replace it (money). There are lots of repairs in an old house (65). DH has it well insulated however as he loves to insulates!
> 
> Webee, do you need help getting your pipes insulated?


Cute Janie. Glad you're taking it easy and just supervising! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll admit, when one of my kids did that, it hurt my feelings, too. We can't help it - we want them with us. We miss them so much. But by the second, I understood.
> 
> And when they come to visit with five kids, you really don't mind so much if they take an afternoon with a friend. :mrgreen:


 :lol: gives you a rest!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She usually grows vegetables and puts sunflowers on one side. Now that she's moved the garden into a sunnier spot, I don't know. She has planted squash and cucumbers before.
> 
> Last year they put their halloween pumpkin in the garden and just left it there. She said every seed inside that pumpkin must have germinated because there is a semicircle of pumpkin plants! She's good at growing things. Gets that from DH, not me.


That is the best way to grow pumpkins. I put our pumpkins in the compost and I was so surprise when they started growing up the fence hanging there with all of that weight. That was a few years ago. They weren't real big but I got a kick out of it. They need lots of room to spread out. I can't grow them but by accident. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a silly test you are kind. I don't know how you can get kinder er.
> My son said today a girl came into the ER . Her name was La-. Her mama said you pronounce it La dash. :shock:


 :roll: Why do people do that to their kids?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> She usually grows vegetables and puts sunflowers on one side. Now that she's moved the garden into a sunnier spot, I don't know. She has planted squash and cucumbers before.
> 
> Last year they put their halloween pumpkin in the garden and just left it there. She said every seed inside that pumpkin must have germinated because there is a semicircle of pumpkin plants! She's good at growing things. Gets that from DH, not me.


Sunflowers are so pretty. I grew some when we lived back in Alberta, but had to stake them really well because of the wind. The birds just loved them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I got compassionate. I hope I did the right test they had so many listed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in as we planted the rest of our small garden or I should say I watched! LOL! DH planted a few flowers too & repaired the cracking cement on the patio. It is crumbling horribly but we don't want to replace it (money). There are lots of repairs in an old house (65). DH has it well insulated however as he loves to insulates!
> 
> Webee, do you need help getting your pipes insulated?


Only way to plant the garden Jayne. :lol:

Love the cartoon. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Keep us posted on your government. I really don't know much about it. I think God wants us to turn to Him for prayer for our countries. It is the only thing that can change things around for good.
> Everyday here we are loosing more freedoms. God is still in control.


You're so right about continuing with the prayers.

Since we don't live in Alberta anymore, it doesn't affect us as much. But we still have so much family and friends back there and lived there for most of our lives so still have attachment.

There was an NDP government in British Columbia when we moved here in 2000 and they almost destroyed the province economically. They were voted out a few years later and replaced with liberals which is about as far right as BC is likely to get in the foreseeable future.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Rachel Notley (new Premier) did give a good victory speech and I hope that she moves towards the centre. But part of her platform was to raise taxes and to take more money from the oil industry and to spend more money. The province is hurting economically so those measure will probably make it worse. There have already been huge layoffs in the oil industry so taxing it further will probably make things worse.
> 
> That's good news about your DD's success with raised beds and composting. Earthworms are a sign of success! What is she growing?


It sounds like she is heading in the wrong direction. I think all goverment are being run with the pocket books of the taxs payers, and it is getting out of hand.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is so special to have such long lasting friendships. I gradually lost touch with all my old school friends - eventually we all moved further apart and never seemed to be in Edmonton at the same time. But our mothers sometimes met at the grocery store and talked about us and passed the info on!


Ah, yes - we can count on our moms!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: gives you a rest!


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Isreal is going to allow people to see the dead sea scrolls. Not for long but would so love to see them. To see something so old and the ten commandments on it. 

Wouldn't be something.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the best way to grow pumpkins. I put our pumpkins in the compost and I was so surprise when they started growing up the fence hanging there with all of that weight. That was a few years ago. They weren't real big but I got a kick out of it. They need lots of room to spread out. I can't grow them but by accident. :shock:


I've never tried. We have a lot of shade and very few places in our yard that get 6 hours of sun. I love the shade in summer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I got compassionate. I hope I did the right test they had so many listed.


Nice, Yarnie. Or should I say nice Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nice, Yarnie. Or should I say nice Yarnie.


Oh you. There were so many test on that one page I was on I don't know which one I was suppose to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I got compassionate. I hope I did the right test they had so many listed.


Yes that is you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB have you every planted white pumpkins? I did that for a while and gourds too. Carved faces in the gourds and panited them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is you!


nay I am a trouble maker. But thank you both for thinking of me that way. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're so right about continuing with the prayers.
> 
> Since we don't live in Alberta anymore, it doesn't affect us as much. But we still have so much family and friends back there and lived there for most of our lives so still have attachment.
> 
> There was an NDP government in British Columbia when we moved here in 2000 and they almost destroyed the province economically. They were voted out a few years later and replaced with liberals which is about as far right as BC is likely to get in the foreseeable future.


I know you worry about you family living there . Of course you are upset over it. It effects all of their lives. Crazy to watch it going on in front of our eyes. Do you have good news there or is it slanted like ours?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now ladies, Take care and God Bless you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: Why do people do that to their kids?


I don't know. It is cruel .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isreal is going to allow people to see the dead sea scrolls. Not for long but would so love to see them. To see something so old and the ten commandments on it.
> 
> Wouldn't be something.


Yes it would be so amazing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB have you every planted white pumpkins? I did that for a while and gourds too. Carved faces in the gourds and panited them.


I don't remember if they were white. I had just opened my shop and went to the pumpkin patch and got all kinds. I know I save the white pumpkin seeds but don't think I planted any. They lasted a long time in the house . After Christmas I got tired of them and threw them outside . That is the year they come up on their own.
I have painted on gourds that my Daddy grew I painted on. One for him and one for me. I have never tried to grow gourds.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Isreal is going to allow people to see the dead sea scrolls. Not for long but would so love to see them. To see something so old and the ten commandments on it.
> 
> Wouldn't be something.


I saw a documentary about them a few years ago. I would love to see them them and hear more about the newer translations.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you worry about you family living there . Of course you are upset over it. It effects all of their lives. Crazy to watch it going on in front of our eyes. Do you have good news there or is it slanted like ours?


Some is slanted, some not too bad. Like you, it's important to check things out from more than one source. The worst is the national CBC station - totally left wing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some is slanted, some not too bad. Like you, it's important to check things out from more than one source. The worst is the national CBC station - totally left wing.


I guess your CBC is like our MSMBC. You do have to watch what is being said and view other sources for sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a few pictured that I took of my flowers yesterday.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/strongquality?sess=r4#r4
> I got kindness.


Me too. I try to be kind, but I usually fail.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it would be so amazing.


I'd love to see them, but I think they are written in Aramaic or Hebrew or Hierahlyphics (not sure), so I would have any idea what is said.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a few pictured that I took of my flowers yesterday.


So beautiful CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'd love to see them, but I think they are written in Aramaic or Hebrew or Hierahlyphics (not sure), so I would have any idea what is said.


No we couldn't read them but seeing them would be awesome.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

In the 70's threats of global cooling and a new Ice Age ...

http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/04/flashback-1976-scientists-blamed-california-drought-on-global-cooling/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too. I try to be kind, but I usually fail.


Intellect. Which only proves that the quiz is flawed :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a few pictured that I took of my flowers yesterday.


Soooo beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a few pictured that I took of my flowers yesterday.


Your garden is so pretty, CB. It looks so cool. You have a nice big lawn - looks very green.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a few pictured that I took of my flowers yesterday.


they are so lovely CB, and your lawn grass is it mowed. Love of my life is going to do ours. Still wet with dew but it is pretty long out there. Not as bad as WeeBees but getting there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We Bee did hubby get a new battery and get lawn mowed. Hope so.

In the 80's today then rain tonight sometime. 

Seem south get hit with tornados again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:
 

> We Bee did hubby get a new battery and get lawn mowed. Hope so.
> 
> In the 80's today then rain tonight sometime.
> 
> Seem south get hit with tornados again.


The news had some bad photos of destruction.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In the 70's threats of global cooling and a new Ice Age ...
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/04/flashback-1976-scientists-blamed-california-drought-on-global-cooling/


Too funny! :shock: :roll: :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Intellect. Which only proves that the quiz is flawed :lol:


Now you know you are smart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> they are so lovely CB, and your lawn grass is it mowed. Love of my life is going to do ours. Still wet with dew but it is pretty long out there. Not as bad as WeeBees but getting there.


We had lots of clover my bees are upset. It is green is all I can say. :wink: I need to Roundup around my trees. I like that pretty long. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The news had some bad photos of destruction.


I hope Solo is ok. OK City got tornadoes last night.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had lots of clover my bees are upset. It is green is all I can say. :wink: I need to Roundup around my trees. I like that pretty long. :lol:


I just love your flower garden, too. I hope you cut some and make arrangements in the house.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope Solo is ok. OK City got tornadoes last night.


Oh, no. I hope she is ok too. Maybe no power.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I just love your flower garden, too. I hope you cut some and make arrangements in the house.


Thanks. I do sometimes but not yet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. I do sometimes but not yet.


You can make such lovely arrangements. I am living in a small apartment row kind of place now. I have pots of herbs and lettuce all around my door! Poor neighbors. I have brought my garden to my door. Can't do anything else.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope Solo is ok. OK City got tornadoes last night.


Never thought about Solo being in the way of it. I do hope she is o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You can make such lovely arrangements. I am living in a small apartment row kind of place now. I have pots of herbs and lettuce all around my door! Poor neighbors. I have brought my garden to my door. Can't do anything else.


But it sounds nice you have that LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But it sounds nice you have that LL.


Yes, plus this place is temporary - thank goodness. Have met nice people next door on either side. Even had them for dinner.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But it sounds nice you have that LL.


You can have lots of stuff in pots. I am getting off. We need to run to Little Rock today. I know Yarnie we don't have to run we can take the car. :lol: Love y'all. Thanks for the compliments on my flowers. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You can make such lovely arrangements. I am living in a small apartment row kind of place now. I have pots of herbs and lettuce all around my door! Poor neighbors. I have brought my garden to my door. Can't do anything else.


I think it sounds nice to have them around your door.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Never thought about Solo being in the way of it. I do hope she is o.k.


I hope so, too. Didn't know her location.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, plus this place is temporary - thank goodness. Have met nice people next door on either side. Even had them for dinner.


That's very nice. I grew up in a row house - till age 13. There are a lot of nice things about it, and it's great if you like your neighbors.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You've described it so well Solo!


I hate those weed whackers. Using one is just pure frustration. Yuck.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It sounds like she is heading in the wrong direction. I think all goverment are being run with the pocket books of the taxs payers, and it is getting out of hand.


So true. When are the politicians going to realize that throwing money at the problem is not going to fix it? It generally makes things worse.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it sounds nice to have them around your door.


Yes, Bon - it is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's very nice. I grew up in a row house - till age 13. There are a lot of nice things about it, and it's great if you like your neighbors.


Yes, very nice if you like them. There is one that everyone wants to avoid.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a few pictured that I took of my flowers yesterday.


Very pretty CB. All that rain has been good to them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope Solo is ok. OK City got tornadoes last night.


All is fine here CB, thanks. We just had some hard downpours. No severe weather yesterday. We might be getting some over the weekend though.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, no. I hope she is ok too. Maybe no power.


We were fine here LL. We're about 110 miles NE of Oklahoma City. We seem to be off the beaten track for most of the severe weather and I'm not complaining one bit.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You can make such lovely arrangements. I am living in a small apartment row kind of place now. I have pots of herbs and lettuce all around my door! Poor neighbors. I have brought my garden to my door. Can't do anything else.


Nothing wrong with container gardening. Who knows, you might just start something with the neighbors and liven the place up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Never thought about Solo being in the way of it. I do hope she is o.k.


Yarnie, I'm OK in OK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We were fine here LL. We're about 110 miles NE of Oklahoma City. We seem to be off the beaten track for most of the severe weather and I'm not complaining one bit.


I am relieved you are ok. I was concerned for a while.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nothing wrong with container gardening. Who knows, you might just start something with the neighbors and liven the place up.


I think neighbors would like flowers. I grow stuff to eat: parsley, basil, oregano, chives, rosemary, tarragon. Have pots all over filled with them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, it's in the 80's at home and struggling to get to 60 here. Rainy too. Yuck! We went into Old Town Fort Collkns yesterday for brunch. There are few chain restaurants here as it is mostly small independent businesses. They had huge cinnamon rolls, and I got a pecan one. I couldn't eat half of it, but brought it home and finished it for breakfast.

Today, we are doing a brewery tour. There are lots of micro-breweries in CO. I like light beers, not dark, hoppy ones. But it's something to do. Saw some deer yesterday on a drive, no elk. Little chance of seeing moose per my BIL on this side of the Sawtooth MountIn range. They are on the other side. I'd like to see one in the wild. I am knitting and making progress on my afghan in the evening. I am still trying to shake off my bronchitis. I took my last antibiotic pill today unless I get worse. I hope not. I am ready for this to be over. Hope everyone else is enjoying warmer weather. Missing my dog and my yard. Everything here is stone and grasses, and not as many flowers. Talk soon. I'll let you know how the beer was later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, it's in the 80's at home and struggling to get to 60 here. Rainy too. Yuck! We went into Old Town Fort Collkns yesterday for brunch. There are few chain restaurants here as it is mostly small independent businesses. They had huge cinnamon rolls, and I got a pecan one. I couldn't eat half of it, but brought it home and finished it for breakfast.
> 
> Today, we are doing a brewery tour. There are lots of micro-breweries in CO. I like light beers, not dark, hoppy ones. But it's something to do. Saw some deer yesterday on a drive, no elk. Little chance of seeing moose per my BIL on this side of the Sawtooth MountIn range. They are on the other side. I'd like to see one in the wild. I am knitting and making progress on my afghan in the evening. I am still trying to shake off my bronchitis. I took my last antibiotic pill today unless I get worse. I hope not. I am ready for this to be over. Hope everyone else is enjoying warmer weather. Missing my dog and my yard. Everything here is stone and grasses, and not as many flowers. Talk soon. I'll let you know how the beer was later.


Enjoy. How about going to Shepherd's and getting cowboy boots. That is what I want to do in CO.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> they are so lovely CB, and your lawn grass is it mowed. Love of my life is going to do ours. Still wet with dew but it is pretty long out there. Not as bad as WeeBees but getting there.


DH mowed ours yesterday too. It's looking nice and green for now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You can make such lovely arrangements. I am living in a small apartment row kind of place now. I have pots of herbs and lettuce all around my door! Poor neighbors. I have brought my garden to my door. Can't do anything else.


The pots are a good temporary solution LL. Nice that you have a few fresh herbs until you get settled in your new home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can have lots of stuff in pots. I am getting off. We need to run to Little Rock today. I know Yarnie we don't have to run we can take the car. :lol: Love y'all. Thanks for the compliments on my flowers. ♥


Or you can run and train for the Little Rock marathon :XD:

I'm a walker, not a runner - but a friend regularly runs marathons. She is going to the Chicago marathon in Oct.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> All is fine here CB, thanks. We just had some hard downpours. No severe weather yesterday. We might be getting some over the weekend though.


So glad that the storms didn't hit your area Solo.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Now they are wasting money on teaching teachers about "white privilege." What is actually telling minorities, we do not expect as much from you because of your culture. We understand you cannot be on time, you are unable to read and understand. In other words, you will always be second class citizens, and never be able to better yourself.
> 
> Just the opposite of what should be taught. That they are able to be at the top of the class with hard work. That they are Americans, no matter how much pigment is in their skin. It is what is inside that counts.
> 
> This was on the news this morning, I could not find a website.


It makes no sense to have programs that pull students down rather than encouraging them to excel but that is what we've seen in some of our school districts. Teachers have been told that missing assignments and exams doesn't count towards a student's grade. A lot of incentives for doing well in school have been removed. Many schools have lowered standards for spelling, grammar, math etc.

Yesterday I saw an article where a British professor says children in stable families have an unfair advantage. Philosophically, the best way to solve the problem would be to abolish families, but his studies show there are enough benefits to strong families that he wouldn't go that far. But he does think it's ok to abolish private schools and other incentive programs that don't directly harm the family.

He probably gets govt grants to do these studies too :evil: I think these studies should be abolished and the money put into making sure that kids go to school, develop good study habits and learn to spell, write, and do math

http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/philosopherszone/new-family-values/6437058


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The pots are a good temporary solution LL. Nice that you have a few fresh herbs until you get settled in your new home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We were fine here LL. We're about 110 miles NE of Oklahoma City. We seem to be off the beaten track for most of the severe weather and I'm not complaining one bit.


I'm glad you didn't see any of it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think neighbors would like flowers. I grow stuff to eat: parsley, basil, oregano, chives, rosemary, tarragon. Have pots all over filled with them.


Very nice! I'm sure they look pretty because each one has its own different leaves. I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, it's in the 80's at home and struggling to get to 60 here. Rainy too. Yuck! We went into Old Town Fort Collkns yesterday for brunch. There are few chain restaurants here as it is mostly small independent businesses. They had huge cinnamon rolls, and I got a pecan one. I couldn't eat half of it, but brought it home and finished it for breakfast.
> 
> Today, we are doing a brewery tour. There are lots of micro-breweries in CO. I like light beers, not dark, hoppy ones. But it's something to do. Saw some deer yesterday on a drive, no elk. Little chance of seeing moose per my BIL on this side of the Sawtooth MountIn range. They are on the other side. I'd like to see one in the wild. I am knitting and making progress on my afghan in the evening. I am still trying to shake off my bronchitis. I took my last antibiotic pill today unless I get worse. I hope not. I am ready for this to be over. Hope everyone else is enjoying warmer weather. Missing my dog and my yard. Everything here is stone and grasses, and not as many flowers. Talk soon. I'll let you know how the beer was later.


I hope you stay healthy! Maybe the dry air will be good for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Now they are wasting money on teaching teachers about "white privilege." What is actually telling minorities, we do not expect as much from you because of your culture. We understand you cannot be on time, you are unable to read and understand. In other words, you will always be second class citizens, and never be able to better yourself.
> 
> Just the opposite of what should be taught. That they are able to be at the top of the class with hard work. That they are Americans, no matter how much pigment is in their skin. It is what is inside that counts.
> 
> This was on the news this morning, I could not find a website.


It's such a shame. Did you happen to hear Ben Carson last night on the Kelly File? He seems like such a good person. And the man is brilliant. He's boning up on foreign policy. He's so authentic - nothing fake about him. Nothing put-on for the cameras.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Or you can run and train for the Little Rock marathon :XD:
> 
> I'm a walker, not a runner - but a friend regularly runs marathons. She is going to the Chicago marathon in Oct.


Oh, WCK. I couldn't run to save my life. I'd have to fight it out!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, plus this place is temporary - thank goodness. Have met nice people next door on either side. Even had them for dinner.


I am glad you are meeting people. Good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It makes no sense to have programs that pull students down rather than encouraging them to excel but that is what we've seen in some of our school districts. Teachers have been told that missing assignments and exams doesn't count towards a student's grade. A lot of incentives for doing well in school have been removed. Many schools have lowered standards for spelling, grammar, math etc.
> 
> Yesterday I saw an article where a British professor says children in stable families have an unfair advantage. Philosophically, the best way to solve the problem would be to abolish families, but his studies show there are enough benefits to strong families that he wouldn't go that far. But he does think it's ok to abolish private schools and other incentive programs that don't directly harm the family.
> 
> ...


That kind of makes me sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


>


The sunniest place in our yard is the deck, and we put flowers in pots out there. It looks so pretty. I'd like to try herbs. I think they'd like it there, too.

It used to be even hot and sunny for plants. We had to water every day , and still they couldn't take it by mid-summer.

Now my beloved maple tree provides a respite from the heat and there's still enough sun.

Our kitchen and bedroom used to be very sunny and hot - not pleasant in the summer. But as the years have gone by, the little woodsy area behind our houses has grown, filled in, and gotten tall - and it's made the house much more comfortable. I guess that's one perk you get for living in the same house for 40 years!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Or you can run and train for the Little Rock marathon :XD:
> 
> I'm a walker, not a runner - but a friend regularly runs marathons. She is going to the Chicago marathon in Oct.


I am back. I went to P.Allen Smith's down town house. He used to be on the weather channel. He has a show on PBS. He doesn't live there anymore because he built a farm on a hill outside of LR. He has the most beautiful roses. 
I don't run either WCK. Only in emergency. :shock: I have a friend from HS that runs in the LR marathons. No me a waste of time. If you friend love it ,it is okay by me. How far does she run? I walked in a 20 mile marathon for church years ago. I had bruised toenails for months after that. No more 20 miles for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back. I went to P.Allen Smith's down town house. He used to be on the weather channel. He has a show on PBS. He doesn't live there anymore because he built a farm on a hill outside of LR. He has the most beautiful roses.
> I don't run either WCK. Only in emergency. :shock: I have a friend from HS that runs in the LR marathons. No me a waste of time. If you friend love it ,it is okay by me. How far does she run? I walked in a 20 mile marathon for church years ago. I had bruised toenails for months after that. No more 20 miles for me.


I don't blame you. Twenty miles is far.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Now they are wasting money on teaching teachers about "white privilege." What is actually telling minorities, we do not expect as much from you because of your culture. We understand you cannot be on time, you are unable to read and understand. In other words, you will always be second class citizens, and never be able to better yourself.
> 
> Just the opposite of what should be taught. That they are able to be at the top of the class with hard work. That they are Americans, no matter how much pigment is in their skin. It is what is inside that counts.
> 
> This was on the news this morning, I could not find a website.


What a crock


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very nice! I'm sure they look pretty because each one has its own different leaves. I think.


Yes, they do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are meeting people. Good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The sunniest place in our yard is the deck, and we put flowers in pots out there. It looks so pretty. I'd like to try herbs. I think they'd like it there, too.
> 
> It used to be even hot and sunny for plants. We had to water every day , and still they couldn't take it by mid-summer.
> 
> ...


 :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a link from a friend that lived in USA for many years - it seems IRS employees were given raises and promotions even after it was known they cheated on their taxes

http://www.usnews.com/news/business/articles/2015/05/06/report-1-580-irs-workers-evaded-taxes-over-10-year-period

A report from the Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration shows that between Oct. 1, 2010, and Dec. 31, 2012, the IRS paid $2.8 million in bonuses to employees cited in the past year for such things as drug use, making violent threats, fraudulently claiming unemployment benefits, misusing government credit cards and  get this  failing to pay their taxes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back. I went to P.Allen Smith's down town house. He used to be on the weather channel. He has a show on PBS. He doesn't live there anymore because he built a farm on a hill outside of LR. He has the most beautiful roses.
> I don't run either WCK. Only in emergency. :shock: I have a friend from HS that runs in the LR marathons. No me a waste of time. If you friend love it ,it is okay by me. How far does she run? I walked in a 20 mile marathon for church years ago. I had bruised toenails for months after that. No more 20 miles for me.


Your feet must have really been hurting to have bruised toes for so long!

I'm not energetic or interested enough to run or walk that far but my friend is a member of a running club and does races and marathons from 5 to 26 miles. Chicago will be her first American marathon and she's excited about it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> And reading to your kids gives them an "unfair advantage." I am sure we knew that reading to them gives them an advantage. As they have a love of books, and are able to read earlier. With the public schools the way they are now, our children need every advantage they can get, just to get an average education.


I saw that. Instead of trying to make parents feel guilty about reading to their children they should be pushing parents to read to their kids or at least take them to library story telling sessions. I know some parents struggle for time and money but that's all the more reason to have group reading and story telling at school.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, your flowers are lovely -- no wonder you get tired tending so many flowers! You are a worker!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope Solo is OK! We have tornados too! They scare me as we don't have a storm shelter!

If we did, it would be insulated, just joking!

I saw on news where the storms flooded the storm shelters & one woman drowned! How horrible!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Enjoy. How about going to Shepherd's and getting cowboy boots. That is what I want to do in CO.


I have cowboy boots that I bought in Austin, TX. I rarely wear them though. We went to O'Dell brewery, a medium sized craft brewery that doesn't sell east of the Mississippi River. Then we shopped a little. Then, we ate (early) at a Japanese restaurant. I don't know what's on the agenda tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have cowboy boots that I bought in Austin, TX. I rarely wear them though. We went to O'Dell brewery, a medium sized craft brewery that doesn't sell east of the Mississippi River. Then we shopped a little. Then, we ate (early) at a Japanese restaurant. I don't know what's on the agenda tomorrow.


Have a good time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Have a good time.


I'll keep you advised day by day. If I just felt better, I would be enjoying more here. Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'll keep you advised day by day. If I just felt better, I would be enjoying more here. Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow.


I am glad you are having a good time. Feel better soon. Keep us up on what and how you are doing. XX ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello any body home, I did knock and no answer. Did I see what I thought I saw?

Some lady running down the street wearing cowboy boots. 
Whats with the mouse and the bow in hair. My gosh how crazy is that one.

Who is that one planting at the door. Why would anyone plant by a doo?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, the photos of your flower garden are beautiful. Looks like a great peaceful refuge. Our are just beginning to grow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello any body home, I did knock and no answer. Did I see what I thought I saw?
> 
> Some lady running down the street wearing cowboy boots.
> Whats with the mouse and the bow in hair. My gosh how crazy is that one.
> ...


Hey Yarnie! Knock and I'm home. Planting by the door means LL doesn't have far to reach for herbs. She's one smart cookie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a link from a friend that lived in USA for many years - it seems IRS employees were given raises and promotions even after it was known they cheated on their taxes
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/business/articles/2015/05/06/report-1-580-irs-workers-evaded-taxes-over-10-year-period
> 
> A report from the Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration shows that between Oct. 1, 2010, and Dec. 31, 2012, the IRS paid $2.8 million in bonuses to employees cited in the past year for such things as drug use, making violent threats, fraudulently claiming unemployment benefits, misusing government credit cards and  get this  failing to pay their taxes.


grrrrr I could tell some stories on them but I will stay silent. :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have cowboy boots that I bought in Austin, TX. I rarely wear them though. We went to O'Dell brewery, a medium sized craft brewery that doesn't sell east of the Mississippi River. Then we shopped a little. Then, we ate (early) at a Japanese restaurant. I don't know what's on the agenda tomorrow.


Hope you keep feeling better day by day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> CB, the photos of your flower garden are beautiful. Looks like a great peaceful refuge. Our are just beginning to grow.


Please take some pictures. I am looking forward to see all of your roses. Oh and thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

smart cookie what kind is she making? 

Hey you can read to me I like Dick and Jane and their dog Spot, Won't take you more then 5 minnnnnnnns . I get bored easy, so read fast.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please take some pictures. I am looking forward to see all of your roses. Oh and thanks.


Take your own pictures, she is busy can't ya see that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> CB, the photos of your flower garden are beautiful. Looks like a great peaceful refuge. Our are just beginning to grow.


She grows everything my gosh she even grew a kitchen sink.

Did you see that one with water by it that was the kitchen sink.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Take your own pictures, she is busy can't ya see that.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She grows everything my gosh she even grew a kitchen sink.
> 
> Did you see that one with water by it that was the kitchen sink.


Did I tell you I put flowers in an old sink? Ha I did didn't I?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you I put flowers in an old sink? Ha I did didn't I?


Nope just took a wild guess. How do you get the dishes clean?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please take some pictures. I am looking forward to see all of your roses. Oh and thanks.


I'll take the before photos tomorrow, and the after ones when they bloom. I hope they bloom! Last year the midge got to them and I hardly had any roses.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello any body home, I did knock and no answer. Did I see what I thought I saw?
> 
> Some lady running down the street wearing cowboy boots.
> Whats with the mouse and the bow in hair. My gosh how crazy is that one.
> ...


Our editor -always perfect


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> CB, the photos of your flower garden are beautiful. Looks like a great peaceful refuge. Our are just beginning to grow.


How are you doing Jokim? Did you get your golf game in yeserday?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight all!

DH went to Dr today & he will need partial knee replacement on the Rt knee. He thought he just had a tear in the midiscus (or however spelled). Good thing the garden is almost finished. Never a dull minute.

Heart dr's office called so I must go in tomorrow to see NP as had blood work so guess something is out of order! Yuk!

Kidney Dr says I'm holding steady stage 3 kidney failure so that is good he says! Yea!

Now, if I only had something for my "meaness" I would be in great shape! LOL!

Talk tomorrow! Hugs, Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope just took a wild guess. How do you get the dishes clean?


Puppy Power


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight all!
> 
> DH went to Dr today & he will need partial knee replacement on the Rt knee. He thought he just had a tear in the midiscus (or however spelled). Good thing the garden is almost finished. Never a dull minute.
> 
> ...


Take care Janie; prayers for you and DH


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope just took a wild guess. How do you get the dishes clean?


It is an old sink my DS got on the side of the road for me. It has been waiting by my compost pile for years. I saw a picture on pinterest and drug the sink to where I wanted it. Hurt my big toe but I did it. Then I got rocks and placed them around the sink. I will take a pic with the flowers grow a little. I have 2 wheels that I have flowers in too.  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'll take the before photos tomorrow, and the after ones when they bloom. I hope they bloom! Last year the midge got to them and I hardly had any roses.


Is a midge the little spider looking things that suck the life out of the roses? 
Good take pictures for us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight all!
> 
> DH went to Dr today & he will need partial knee replacement on the Rt knee. He thought he just had a tear in the midiscus (or however spelled). Good thing the garden is almost finished. Never a dull minute.
> 
> ...


Oh Jayne sorry to hear about all that is happening again to you. 
You don't need any thing for meaness your not mean.
Arm wraps, Yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight all!
> 
> DH went to Dr today & he will need partial knee replacement on the Rt knee. He thought he just had a tear in the midiscus (or however spelled). Good thing the garden is almost finished. Never a dull minute.
> 
> ...


That is something we need to pray for . 
You hold your own Janie. You have done a pretty good job at it. You are not a bit mean.
:wink: 
XX♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is an old sink my DS got on the side of the road for me. It has been waiting by my compost pile for years. I saw a picture on pinterest and drug the sink to where I wanted it. Hurt my big toe but I did it. Then I got rocks and placed them around the sink. I will take a pic with the flowers grow a little. I have 2 wheels that I have flowers in too.  :lol:


You sure hurt your toes alot. take the two wheels and attach to sink and let her roll. Then you wouldn't have to worry about your toes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing Jokim? Did you get your golf game in yeserday?


I'm doing well, Kitty. Thanks for asking. How are you? 
Golf went well yesterday, but my body tells me it needs more exercise.   
All the work caught up with me yesterday, I went to bed at 9 pm. Could not stay awake for anything.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight all!
> 
> DH went to Dr today & he will need partial knee replacement on the Rt knee. He thought he just had a tear in the midiscus (or however spelled). Good thing the garden is almost finished. Never a dull minute.
> 
> ...


Hugs and prayers going your way, Janie! Know that you're loved and kept in my prayers always. Your DH is too.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope just took a wild guess. How do you get the dishes clean?


Jojo.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Puppy Power


 :XD: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And reading to your kids gives them an "unfair advantage." I am sure we knew that reading to them gives them an advantage. As they have a love of books, and are able to read earlier. With the public schools the way they are now, our children need every advantage they can get, just to get an average education.


The kindergartens are too busy pushing little 5-year olds to read and write when they are NOT ready. They used to learn to write their names in K. Now they are supposed to write stories!!

They don't have time to read picture books to them. One of the nicest parts of childhood, I think.

Here in my county, they did away with Home Living first. That was a place where they did role playing of stories, of family life, and of silliness.

Then they took away blocks! Very detrimental - that's where they learned about spatial relationships, putting things together and taking them apart, more and less, and sometimes - gravity!

Then they took away rest time. Now those children, barely past 4 at the beginning of the year, have to sit at desks, with only a lunch/recess break all the long day.

They have to try to comprehend age-inappropriate material so the teacher will look good, 
so the principal will look good, 
so the school will look good, 
so the county will look good, 
so the state will look good,
so they will get lots of unneeded money from the federal govt.

That is not education.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Puppy Power


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is a midge the little spider looking things that suck the life out of the roses?
> Good take pictures for us.


Midge is a tiny insect that sucks the juices from the new rose growth, esp. the new tips and buds, leaving the tips looking scorched and crunchy. There is nothing available to treat it with. So I'm hoping my major clean up of the beds does the trick.
The tiny spiders are spider mites that attack roses and suck the juices out of the leaves. They can be gotten rid of with strong stream of water, esp. underneath the leaves. Sometimes, good air movement around the leaves also helps to keep away bugs and disease, esp. powdery mildew.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You sure hurt your toes alot. take the two wheels and attach to sink and let her roll. Then you wouldn't have to worry about your toes.


I know. I even set one of my toes on fire trying to burn my sticks. The sticks didn't burn but my toe did. :-o I am ok. :?:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The kindergartens are too busy pushing little 5-year olds to read and write when they are NOT ready. They used to learn to write their names in K. Now they are supposed to write stories!!
> 
> They don't have time to read picture books to them. One of the nicest parts of childhood, I think.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right, Bonnie. That is not education! :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Midge is a tiny insect that sucks the juices from the new rose growth, esp. the new tips and buds, leaving the tips looking scorched and crunchy. There is nothing available to treat it with. So I'm hoping my major clean up of the beds does the trick.
> The tiny spiders are spider mites that attack roses and suck the juices out of the leaves. They can be gotten rid of with strong stream of water, esp. underneath the leaves. Sometimes, good air movement around the leaves also helps to keep away bugs and disease, esp. powdery mildew.


I lost a rose from the spider mite then. It did have webs. I am not going to replant were my rose died. It probably has something going on there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back. I went to P.Allen Smith's down town house. He used to be on the weather channel. He has a show on PBS. He doesn't live there anymore because he built a farm on a hill outside of LR. He has the most beautiful roses.
> I don't run either WCK. Only in emergency. :shock: I have a friend from HS that runs in the LR marathons. No me a waste of time. If you friend love it ,it is okay by me. How far does she run? I walked in a 20 mile marathon for church years ago. I had bruised toenails for months after that. No more 20 miles for me.


Was it a tour, CB? Did you go with friends? Our little town is having a flower show on Saturday, and I might get to go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is an old sink my DS got on the side of the road for me. It has been waiting by my compost pile for years. I saw a picture on pinterest and drug the sink to where I wanted it. Hurt my big toe but I did it. Then I got rocks and placed them around the sink. I will take a pic with the flowers grow a little. I have 2 wheels that I have flowers in too.  :lol:


You need special socks ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a link from a friend that lived in USA for many years - it seems IRS employees were given raises and promotions even after it was known they cheated on their taxes
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/business/articles/2015/05/06/report-1-580-irs-workers-evaded-taxes-over-10-year-period
> 
> A report from the Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration shows that between Oct. 1, 2010, and Dec. 31, 2012, the IRS paid $2.8 million in bonuses to employees cited in the past year for such things as drug use, making violent threats, fraudulently claiming unemployment benefits, misusing government credit cards and  get this  failing to pay their taxes.


OH, yes. Our govt and all its agencies are filled with corruption. It's a cess pool.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm doing well, Kitty. Thanks for asking. How are you?
> Golf went well yesterday, but my body tells me it needs more exercise.
> All the work caught up with me yesterday, I went to bed at 9 pm. Could not stay awake for anything.


I'm good too Jokim. Next week will be better for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your feet must have really been hurting to have bruised toes for so long!
> 
> I'm not energetic or interested enough to run or walk that far but my friend is a member of a running club and does races and marathons from 5 to 26 miles. Chicago will be her first American marathon and she's excited about it.


My DD runs - at one time running pushing a double jogger with two kids in it. She's dedicated - says it's for her mental health. I find that a comfy couch and a cup of hot chocolate is good for my mental health. But that's just me. (NOT!)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo.


I needed a pic of Jojo, the other dog was too small


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You need special socks ...


Not going to work she just said she started her toes on fire. Their rubber proof not fire proof.

We must find someing like cement blocks to cover her tooties.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I was substitute teaching, I was in first or second grade a few times. If I ever ran out of lessons to do, I could always read them a story. It also worked to quiet them, if they were getting restless.


Yes, they love stories. I love reading to children. I miss that about teaching.

Kids remember, too. My youngest DD told me once that should would never forget her 4th grade teacher's voice reading to them.
And I still remember my 3rd grade teacher reading Tom Sawyer to us every day after lunch. Oh, my, how I loved that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I was substitute teaching, I was in first or second grade a few times. If I ever ran out of lessons to do, I could always read them a story. It also worked to quiet them, if they were getting restless.


Yes, they love stories. I love reading to children. I miss that about teaching.

Kids remember, too. My youngest DD told me once that should would never forget her 4th grade teacher's voice reading to them.
And I still remember my 3rd grade teacher reading Tom Sawyer to us every day after lunch. Oh, my, how I loved that.

I used to read to my kids at lunch while they ate. Then while they napped, I had my lunch and watched a soap. Days of Our Lives.

When Days went from 30 minutes to an hour, I just expanded my lunch. Instead of eating for 30 minutes, I just ran back to the kitchen for more to fill 60 minutes! Never have lost that weight! :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The kindergartens are too busy pushing little 5-year olds to read and write when they are NOT ready. They used to learn to write their names in K. Now they are supposed to write stories!!
> 
> They don't have time to read picture books to them. One of the nicest parts of childhood, I think.
> 
> ...


They don't even teach the kids how to write anymore.My 6th grade GS doesn't write as good as a 2nd grader. He really can't write cursive. Plus the new math is off the wall stupid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're absolutely right, Bonnie. That is not education! :thumbdown:


Bon I thik you sum it up as to what is happening in this country. Why educate the masses. If you teachs them you can not control them. Best to let their minds go so they have to follow your every word thinking they want only the best for you. Thats what the Dem seem to want done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The kindergartens are too busy pushing little 5-year olds to read and write when they are NOT ready. They used to learn to write their names in K. Now they are supposed to write stories!!
> 
> They don't have time to read picture books to them. One of the nicest parts of childhood, I think.
> 
> ...


I've seen that in some of our classrooms too The amazing t.hing is that the education departments that put these programs into place are staffed with "education masters and phds". How do the experts get so far removed from reality?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hope Solo is OK! We have tornados too! They scare me as we don't have a storm shelter!
> 
> If we did, it would be insulated, just joking!
> 
> I saw on news where the storms flooded the storm shelters & one woman drowned! How horrible!


Oh, that is terrible. We once had a woman try to cross a flooded road near us. She couldn't get across, and she drowned. She was just a few blocks from her home. Never try to cross the water - you just can't tell how deep or swift it is.

Solo checked in and said it missed her but she might get some on Saturday.

Your insulation is giving us a lot of fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Midge is a tiny insect that sucks the juices from the new rose growth, esp. the new tips and buds, leaving the tips looking scorched and crunchy. There is nothing available to treat it with. So I'm hoping my major clean up of the beds does the trick.
> The tiny spiders are spider mites that attack roses and suck the juices out of the leaves. They can be gotten rid of with strong stream of water, esp. underneath the leaves. Sometimes, good air movement around the leaves also helps to keep away bugs and disease, esp. powdery mildew.


Are aphids similar to midge?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I lost a rose from the spider mite then. It did have webs. I am not going to replant were my rose died. It probably has something going on there.


Spider mites don't kill roses. They just make them drop the leaves. Leaves will grow back but the bush needs to be pampered because of the loss of leaves by fertilizing and watering well and spraying with horticultural oil mixed with water and dish detergent (1oz. hort. oil to 1 gall of water and a teaspoon of dish detergent) The oil suffocates the spiders. You may want to repeat the spraying every few days for a week or two just to get the newly hatched bugs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have cowboy boots that I bought in Austin, TX. I rarely wear them though. We went to O'Dell brewery, a medium sized craft brewery that doesn't sell east of the Mississippi River. Then we shopped a little. Then, we ate (early) at a Japanese restaurant. I don't know what's on the agenda tomorrow.


Sounds like an interesting day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'll keep you advised day by day. If I just felt better, I would be enjoying more here. Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow.


I hope so, too, KC. Saying a prayer for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I even set one of my toes on fire trying to burn my sticks. The sticks didn't burn but my toe did. :-o I am ok. :?:


 :shock: Have to keep matches away from you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Now it is testing, and more testing. It only tells how good students can take a test. Who cares if they know how to really solve a problem, only if they can guess the right answer. Definitely dumbing down education to everyone's result is the same.


You are RIGHT!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon I thik you sum it up as to what is happening in this country. Why educate the masses. If you teachs them you can not control them. Best to let their minds go so they have to follow your every word thinking they want only the best for you. Thats what the Dem seem to want done.


Very insightful, Yarnie. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She grows everything my gosh she even grew a kitchen sink.
> 
> Did you see that one with water by it that was the kitchen sink.


I guess her new dryer is next! How about it, CB? Pix?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My DD runs - at one time running pushing a double jogger with two kids in it. She's dedicated - says it's for her mental health. I find that a comfy couch and a cup of hot chocolate is good for my mental health. But that's just me. (NOT!)


You're right! That's me too if you substitute the hot chocolate for coffee or red wine! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right! That's me too if you substitute the hot chocolate for coffee or red wine! :lol:


Ah, peace.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen that in some of our classrooms too The amazing t.hing is that the education departments that put these programs into place are staffed with "education masters and phds". How do the experts get so far removed from reality?


Saul Alinskys 12 Rules for Radicals

Here is the complete list from Alinsky.

* RULE 1: Power is not only what you have, but what the enemy thinks you have. Power is derived from 2 main sources  money and people. Have-Nots must build power from flesh and blood. (These are two things of which there is a plentiful supply. Government and corporations always have a difficult time appealing to people, and usually do so almost exclusively with economic arguments.)
* RULE 2: Never go outside the expertise of your people. It results in confusion, fear and retreat. Feeling secure adds to the backbone of anyone. (Organizations under attack wonder why radicals dont address the real issues. This is why. They avoid things with which they have no knowledge.)
* RULE 3: Whenever possible, go outside the expertise of the enemy. Look for ways to increase insecurity, anxiety and uncertainty. (This happens all the time. Watch how many organizations under attack are blind-sided by seemingly irrelevant arguments that they are then forced to address.)
* RULE 4: Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules. If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules. (This is a serious rule. The besieged entitys very credibility and reputation is at stake, because if activists catch it lying or not living up to its commitments, they can continue to chip away at the damage.)
* RULE 5: Ridicule is mans most potent weapon. There is no defense. Its irrational. Its infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions. (Pretty crude, rude and mean, huh? They want to create anger and fear.)
* RULE 6: A good tactic is one your people enjoy. Theyll keep doing it without urging and come back to do more. Theyre doing their thing, and will even suggest better ones. (Radical activists, in this sense, are no different that any other human being. We all avoid un-fun activities, and but we revel at and enjoy the ones that work and bring results.)
* RULE 7: A tactic that drags on too long becomes a drag. Dont become old news. (Even radical activists get bored. So to keep them excited and involved, organizers are constantly coming up with new tactics.)
* RULE 8: Keep the pressure on. Never let up. Keep trying new things to keep the opposition off balance. As the opposition masters one approach, hit them from the flank with something new. (Attack, attack, attack from all sides, never giving the reeling organization a chance to rest, regroup, recover and re-strategize.)
* RULE 9: The threat is usually more terrifying than the thing itself. Imagination and ego can dream up many more consequences than any activist. (Perception is reality. Large organizations always prepare a worst-case scenario, something that may be furthest from the activists minds. The upshot is that the organization will expend enormous time and energy, creating in its own collective mind the direst of conclusions. The possibilities can easily poison the mind and result in demoralization.)
* RULE 10: If you push a negative hard enough, it will push through and become a positive. Violence from the other side can win the public to your side because the public sympathizes with the underdog. (Unions used this tactic. Peaceful [albeit loud] demonstrations during the heyday of unions in the early to mid-20th Century incurred managements wrath, often in the form of violence that eventually brought public sympathy to their side.)
* RULE 11: The price of a successful attack is a constructive alternative. Never let the enemy score points because youre caught without a solution to the problem. (Old saw: If youre not part of the solution, youre part of the problem. Activist organizations have an agenda, and their strategy is to hold a place at the table, to be given a forum to wield their power. So, they have to have a compromise solution.)
* RULE 12: Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it. Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions. (This is cruel, but very effective. Direct, personalized criticism and ridicule works.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen that in some of our classrooms too The amazing t.hing is that the education departments that put these programs into place are staffed with "education masters and phds". How do the experts get so far removed from reality?


by the Professor who think they are a gift from the world to all they teach.

Those women/men carry out the words of said person. They claim to be enlighten. The only enlighten they have is in their pinkies.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are aphids similar to midge?


Aphids are bigger than midge and can be knocked off the cane by strong stream of water. Midge is tiny and hardly noticeable. It burrows in the soil and in new rose growth. The insect life cycle has to be controlled at every stage in order to get rid of this bug. Very hard to eradicate this insect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

My roses are so pretty. I could kick myself for not learning how to get pix on phone. Maybe tomorrow I can find time to learn. I'm sure it's easy. The hard part is finding the info. 

I find that's a problem with a Mac - inaccessible. Can't just go to help and type in a question. Like a lot of other places, you have to go to FAQ page, which never has my question.

Oh, well, if that's my biggest problem tomorrow, it will be a good day! I shouldn't complain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not going to work she just said she started her toes on fire. Their rubber proof not fire proof.
> 
> We must find someing like cement blocks to cover her tooties.


Jimmy Hoffa boots. These should work unless she gets into the pond and then we have to worry about drowning


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My roses are so pretty. I could kick myself for not learning how to get pix on phone. Maybe tomorrow I can find time to learn. I'm sure it's easy. The hard part is finding the info.
> 
> I find that's a problem with a Mac - inaccessible. Can't just go to help and type in a question. Like a lot of other places, you have to go to FAQ page, which never has my question.
> 
> Oh, well, if that's my biggest problem tomorrow, it will be a good day! I shouldn't complain.


Could you just type in Google your question as apposed to going on Mac site?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Spider mites don't kill roses. They just make them drop the leaves. Leaves will grow back but the bush needs to be pampered because of the loss of leaves by fertilizing and watering well and spraying with horticultural oil mixed with water and dish detergent (1oz. hort. oil to 1 gall of water and a teaspoon of dish detergent) The oil suffocates the spiders. You may want to repeat the spraying every few days for a week or two just to get the newly hatched bugs.


I don't know what happen then . Maybe a mix of both plus the heat for 2 summers. It is a goner and I have cut it to the ground. I will try to dig it up after a while. I will try to remember all of your good advise. Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Saul Alinskys 12 Rules for Radicals
> 
> Here is the complete list from Alinsky.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night Ladies and Karverr. I was going to sign off an hour ago, but you are so captivating. I couldn't tear myself away from this place!  :thumbup: &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jimmy Hoffa boots. These should work unless she gets into the pond and then we have to worry about drowning


Looks good to me. Maybe we could borrow Solo Kayak or see if we can rent two, one for each foot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies and Karverr. I was going to sign off an hour ago, but you are so captivating. I couldn't tear myself away from this place!  :thumbup: ♥


Nite Jokim be careful not to stub your toe on the way out. CB is putting out sinks and wheels new game stub the toe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I guess her new dryer is next! How about it, CB? Pix?


Oh my Dh would make fun of me if I did that.  I DH got all sentimental about the 42 yo dryer leaving the house. I couldn't believe he want to keep it. He knew I would try to plant a flower in it too. What was he thinking. :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Saul Alinskys 12 Rules for Radicals
> 
> Here is the complete list from Alinsky.
> 
> ...


Well that starts to sound familiar doesn't it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My roses are so pretty. I could kick myself for not learning how to get pix on phone. Maybe tomorrow I can find time to learn. I'm sure it's easy. The hard part is finding the info.
> 
> I find that's a problem with a Mac - inaccessible. Can't just go to help and type in a question. Like a lot of other places, you have to go to FAQ page, which never has my question.
> 
> Oh, well, if that's my biggest problem tomorrow, it will be a good day! I shouldn't complain.


Yes go learn to do that. You can do it YES you can. I will be your cheer leader.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Could you just type in Google your question as apposed to going on Mac site?


I've tried that, but somehow I couldn't get the info I needed. I'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies and Karverr. I was going to sign off an hour ago, but you are so captivating. I couldn't tear myself away from this place!  :thumbup: ♥


Night Jokim; sleep well!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jimmy Hoffa boots. These should work unless she gets into the pond and then we have to worry about drowning


Oh no please don't make me wear those. I would sink to the bottom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well the old clock on the wall the one with peeling paint said it is time to hit the hay. 

Before I hit the floor. 

So I wish all a good nights sleep and pleasant dreams. God Bless.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies and Karverr. I was going to sign off an hour ago, but you are so captivating. I couldn't tear myself away from this place!  :thumbup: ♥


Captivating - that's a nice word - and quite a compliment, Jokim!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well the old clock on the wall the one with peeling paint said it is time to hit the hay.
> 
> Before I hit the floor.
> 
> So I wish all a good nights sleep and pleasant dreams. God Bless.


Good night Yarnie; hope you have a sound sleep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well that starts to sound familiar doesn't it?


It sure does.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes go learn to do that. You can do it YES you can. I will be your cheer leader.


Thanks, CB! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Goodnight, all. I'm sure some of you in the west will be up for a while. 

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Saul Alinskys 12 Rules for Radicals
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I've tried that, but somehow I couldn't get the info I needed. I'll try it again tomorrow.


I don't have an iphone or mac - but maybe this info helps
http://www.m2mate.com/resources/5-ways-to-transfer-iphone-photos-to-computer.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK we must be boring everyone is going to sleep on us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is happening right before our eyes. So sad that only a few of us see it.
> I hear England is going Conservative. Weird Canada going Socialist and Britain going conservative.


Not quite that bad in Canada yet - the country is still conservative, but the most conservative province in the country went socialist :shock: I don't think most people really went socialist - they were just furious at the conservatives for all their bad behaviour and attitude! To bad they didn't go further right to the Wild Rose party, but they have a very new leader and recently had their own scandal. Sad think is, they now have 4 years to pay the price for their votes. Hopefully the new socialist Premier will pull towards the centre and not do too much damage.

I saw the news that David Cameron's conservatives could do better in Britain; I hope so. He seems to be a good leader. Wendy probably knows more about him . Wendy - do you like Cameron?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK we must be boring everyone is going to sleep on us.


Sounds better if we say we are so exciting that we wore them out :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not quite that bad in Canada yet - the country is still conservative, but the most conservative province in the country went socialist :shock: I don't think most people really went socialist - they were just furious at the conservatives for all their bad behaviour and attitude! To bad they didn't go further right to the Wild Rose party, but they have a very new leader and recently had their own scandal. Sad think is, they now have 4 years to pay the price for their votes. Hopefully the new socialist Premier will pull towards the centre and not do too much damage.
> 
> I saw the news that David Cameron's conservatives could do better in Britain; I hope so. He seems to be a good leader. Wendy probably knows more about him . Wendy - do you like Cameron?


You keep me straight on the conservatives. I am glad it was only the most conservative province voting for a socialist. If people don't act right they need to be voted out. I hope you share your politics with us. I don't know that much. You certainly have to hear our about ours.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Saul Alinskys 12 Rules for Radicals
> 
> Here is the complete list from Alinsky.
> 
> ...


Those make me sick and sad. That is the Lib playbook.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

On a happier note...........good morning

What a busy day yesterday. Power washed part of my deck, then went to put the second coat of paint on my friend's bathroom ceiling and walls, came home and tried to finish the deck, but was too pooped. Was sound asleep and my son that works nights called at 5:30 to say hi. So that was nice, but for the first time in a long time I was sound asleep. Today is exciting: the car gets an oil change, power washing and AC check. Will pop in later. Take care friends.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'll keep you advised day by day. If I just felt better, I would be enjoying more here. Hopefully, it will be better tomorrow.


I hope you feel better. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello any body home, I did knock and no answer. Did I see what I thought I saw?
> 
> Some lady running down the street wearing cowboy boots.
> Whats with the mouse and the bow in hair. My gosh how crazy is that one.
> ...


 :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite Jokim be careful not to stub your toe on the way out. CB is putting out sinks and wheels new game stub the toe.


Good morning, Denim Country!
'This is the day that the Lord has made. Let us be glad and rejoice in it.'
I'll be careful tip-toeing through CB's tulips.   
Greeting you early today since I'll be away most of the time. Lots of work waiting for me. See you later.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well that starts to sound familiar doesn't it?


Sounds like how we're being ruled since 2009. :thumbdown:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m Louise
What`s your 1920`s name?
http://www.surveee.org/1920s.html


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It makes no sense to have programs that pull students down rather than encouraging them to excel but that is what we've seen in some of our school districts. Teachers have been told that missing assignments and exams doesn't count towards a student's grade. A lot of incentives for doing well in school have been removed. Many schools have lowered standards for spelling, grammar, math etc.
> 
> Yesterday I saw an article where a British professor says children in stable families have an unfair advantage. Philosophically, the best way to solve the problem would be to abolish families, but his studies show there are enough benefits to strong families that he wouldn't go that far. But he does think it's ok to abolish private schools and other incentive programs that don't directly harm the family.
> 
> ...


So this prof.'s answer is to abolish private schools? Private schools and home schooling are the only sane alternatives to public ed. What will he want next? Boarding schools from age 3 on through college? No families, just female baby factories popping out babies every 9 months? This sounds like the leftist utopia. :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m Louise
> What`s your 1920`s name?
> http://www.surveee.org/1920s.html


Won't let me play so I am picking Herman. I like that name thats what I told a boy, my father named me cause he wanted a boy. Poor guy, ended up believing me. Lifes to short not to cause mayhem.

And to think we were told we are not funny. Have more funny's in my big toe then the whole block of the people who think they are funny.

Have to stay away from you know who the big toe player.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Won't let me play so I am picking Herman. I like that name thats what I told a boy, my father named me cause he wanted a boy. Poor guy, ended up believing me. Lifes to short not to cause mayhem.
> 
> And to think we were told we are not funny. Have more funny's in my big toe then the whole block of the people who think they are funny.
> 
> Have to stay away from you know who the big toe player.


If you're Herman, Yarnie, then I'm Ethel. Sounds like a nice 1920's couple.  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Sun shines. How bless we are this day. 

Dull out might be rain today. Should get out there and take picture of my weeds.

Nay can do that any time they will be there.

LTL what are you trying to do? Over achieve spring cleaning Dept. You won about a week ago. 

Will be presenting plate at the annul under achieve spring get it together.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If you're Herman, Yarnie, then I'm Ethel. Sounds like a nice 1920's couple.  :lol: :thumbup:


Hey Ethel sounds good to me. I think we can cause mayhem with those names. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not quite that bad in Canada yet - the country is still conservative, but the most conservative province in the country went socialist :shock: I don't think most people really went socialist - they were just furious at the conservatives for all their bad behaviour and attitude! To bad they didn't go further right to the Wild Rose party, but they have a very new leader and recently had their own scandal. Sad think is, they now have 4 years to pay the price for their votes. Hopefully the new socialist Premier will pull towards the centre and not do too much damage.
> 
> I saw the news that David Cameron's conservatives could do better in Britain; I hope so. He seems to be a good leader. Wendy probably knows more about him . Wendy - do you like Cameron?


Do you think some of those scandals in Alberta were perhaps contrived, or exaggerated, by the leftists (socialists)? It does fit the pattern of their behavior.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Ethel sounds good to me. I think we can cause mayhem with those names. :thumbup:


Let mayhem reign!  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So this prof.'s answer is to abolish private schools? Private schools and home schooling are the only sane alternatives to public ed. What will he want next? Boarding schools from age 3 on through college? No families, just female baby factories popping out babies every 9 months? This sounds like the leftist utopia. :thumbdown: :evil:


Sounds like the direction he is going for. I would rather Children be in private schools learning something. Then in Public schools where testing is a score for teachers, and passing is good too. Wheater they need to stay back a year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good morning, Denim Country!
> 'This is the day that the Lord has made. Let us be glad and rejoice in it.'
> I'll be careful tip-toeing through CB's tulips.
> Greeting you early today since I'll be away most of the time. Lots of work waiting for me. See you later.♥


Good morning Jokim & Yarnie - happy Friday to you both. Looks like a nice day here too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m Louise
> What`s your 1920`s name?
> http://www.surveee.org/1920s.html


Good morning Wendy. I'm Ethel.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Jokim & Yarnie - happy Friday to you both. Looks like a nice day here too.


You're up and on early, Kitty. Are you working?
I'm off to the garden to finish my rosebed and do some pruning on the geraniums I brought our from the basement. I might have to throw them out if they don't mature quickly enough for me.
Talk later, guys.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Delete, as I did not have to prove my point some one proved it for me.

To use ones brain requires one needs to think. Now I know that this one's thinks with something other then a brain. I think they may be sitting on it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Wendy. I'm Ethel.


Sorry but Jokim beat you too it she is # one Ethel. But you can be # 2.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Jokim & Yarnie - happy Friday to you both. Looks like a nice day here too.


Morning to you Lady of the west north West.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Won't let me play so I am picking Herman. I like that name thats what I told a boy, my father named me cause he wanted a boy. Poor guy, ended up believing me. Lifes to short not to cause mayhem.
> 
> And to think we were told we are not funny. Have more funny's in my big toe then the whole block of the people who think they are funny.
> 
> Have to stay away from you know who the big toe player.


You are always funny. Herman sounds good to me. I had a Great-uncle Hermann who was a funny guy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> On a happier note...........good morning
> 
> What a busy day yesterday. Power washed part of my deck, then went to put the second coat of paint on my friend's bathroom ceiling and walls, came home and tried to finish the deck, but was too pooped. Was sound asleep and my son that works nights called at 5:30 to say hi. So that was nice, but for the first time in a long time I was sound asleep. Today is exciting: the car gets an oil change, power washing and AC check. Will pop in later. Take care friends.


You make me tired.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m Louise
> What`s your 1920`s name?
> http://www.surveee.org/1920s.html[/quot
> Edna for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Won't let me play so I am picking Herman. I like that name thats what I told a boy, my father named me cause he wanted a boy. Poor guy, ended up believing me. Lifes to short not to cause mayhem.
> 
> And to think we were told we are not funny. Have more funny's in my big toe then the whole block of the people who think they are funny.
> 
> Have to stay away from you know who the big toe player.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like the direction he is going for. I would rather Children be in private schools learning something. Then in Public schools where testing is a score for teachers, and passing is good too. Wheater they need to stay back a year.


Yes me too. My GD has done great her Senior year after homeschooling since the 8th grade . She even past the college courses she took. I didn't know you could do that but you can in private school.
Praying our son puts her brother in our church school for his 7th grade this year. Plus you are not allowed to discipline in public school now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Do you think some of those scandals in Alberta were perhaps contrived, or exaggerated, by the leftists (socialists)? It does fit the pattern of their behavior.


No - in this case the conservatives have been the author of their own misfortune for the last 10 years and their new leader, just added the final straw to sink them.

He actually had the nerve to blame the citizens for the financial mess the province is in, his proposed budget wasn't even close to his earlier promises, he called the election a full year earlier than scheduled. He committed to clean house from the scandals of the previous Premier and her cronies and he didn't follow through.

Provinces are like your states. Alberta has a further right party called Wild Rose which had been growing in strength but shortly before the election the party's leader and 7 members crossed the floor to join the Conservatives. Wild Rose had to get a new leader and re-organize themselves which they did just before the election was called.

A lot of people were cynical that the Conservatives called the election early to prevent Wild Rose from getting stronger under a new leader. It didn't work - Wild Rose got stronger and is the Official Opposition to the NDP socialist government and the Conservatives dropped from over 70 seats down to 10.

Sorry -- this is too much detail.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You're up and on early, Kitty. Are you working?
> I'm off to the garden to finish my rosebed and do some pruning on the geraniums I brought our from the basement. I might have to throw them out if they don't mature quickly enough for me.
> Talk later, guys.♥


I'm having my second cup of coffee and will be heading out to work soon. Enjoy your garden today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Delete, as I did not have to prove my point some one proved it for me.
> 
> To use ones brain requires one needs to think. Now I know that this one's thinks with something other then a brain. I think they may be sitting on it.


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry but Jokim beat you too it she is # one Ethel. But you can be # 2.


I wonder if LL will be Lucy; we need a Lucy or 2 to go with our Ethels.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes me too. My GD has done great her Senior year after homeschooling since the 8th grade . She even past the college courses she took. I didn't know you could do that but you can in private school.
> Praying our son puts her brother in our church school for his 7th grade this year. Plus you are not allowed to discipline in public school now.


Is your GS still being home schooled CB? Since your GD did so well in the church school, your son and dil might think it was a good choice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - in this case the conservatives have been the author of their own misfortune for the last 10 years and their new leader, just added the final straw to sink them.
> 
> He actually had the nerve to blame the citizens for the financial mess the province is in, his proposed budget wasn't even close to his earlier promises, he called the election a full year earlier than scheduled. He committed to clean house from the scandals of the previous Premier and her cronies and he didn't follow through.
> 
> ...


Don't be sorry it sound like what is happening in Amercia too. That is quite a drop 70 to 10.

What party there is like our republican party, and which one is Libs?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is your GS still being home schooled CB? Since your GD did so well in the church school, your son and dil might think it was a good choice.


No he has always been in public .There are a lot of drug abuse in the school he would go to. Hunter is a smart boy . He wants to play football and the private has a team so he could play . They are thinking it would be the better school for him. Since DS is working at ER they probably will put him in.
My DD's son was the one that was home schooled for a few years.He started back to public school in the 7th grade.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed the very people that called us racist for not liking <o politics are talking bad about Ben Carson. Are they the racist now?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone else noticed the very people that called us racist for not liking <o politics are talking bad about Ben Carson. Are they the racist now?


Oh no you just don't understand. They are so wonderful and above being racists.

Only the right can be racist Rachel, and Chris and the rest of MSNBC said so. But the claim they are far more intellegent than anyone who has walk on the earth just goes to prove that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No he has always been in public .There are a lot of drug abuse in the school he would go to. Hunter is a smart boy . He wants to play football and the private has a team so he could play . They are thinking it would be the better school for him. Since DS is working at ER they probably will put him in.
> My DD's son was the one that was home schooled for a few years.He started back to public school in the 7th grade.


I think that is a good idea, CB it seem what I have seen happening in public schools can not be called teaching. Let along learning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no you just don't understand. They are so wonderful and above being racists.
> 
> Only the right can be racist Rachel, and Chris and the rest of MSNBC said so. But the claim they are far more intellegent than anyone who has walk on the earth just goes to prove that.


Oh yes I forgot about that. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - in this case the conservatives have been the author of their own misfortune for the last 10 years and their new leader, just added the final straw to sink them.
> 
> He actually had the nerve to blame the citizens for the financial mess the province is in, his proposed budget wasn't even close to his earlier promises, he called the election a full year earlier than scheduled. He committed to clean house from the scandals of the previous Premier and her cronies and he didn't follow through.
> 
> ...


No such thing as 'too much detail' in book, dear friend. 
Perhaps, there might a comparison between your Alberta scenario and our Republican and Tea Party situation, country wide. Perhaps. Remains to be seen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m Louise
> What`s your 1920`s name?
> http://www.surveee.org/1920s.html


I'm Louise, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry but Jokim beat you too it she is # one Ethel. But you can be # 2.


I have a friend who is Lucy, and I'm Ethel. I must be Ethel Louise.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone else noticed the very people that called us racist for not liking <o politics are talking bad about Ben Carson. Are they the racist now?


It never was about <0's race but his politics. But the left rules through emotions and therefore they play the race card. Yes, who are the racists now?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Now they are wasting money on teaching teachers about "white privilege." What is actually telling minorities, we do not expect as much from you because of your culture. We understand you cannot be on time, you are unable to read and understand. In other words, you will always be second class citizens, and never be able to better yourself.
> 
> Just the opposite of what should be taught. That they are able to be at the top of the class with hard work. That they are Americans, no matter how much pigment is in their skin. It is what is inside that counts.
> 
> This was on the news this morning, I could not find a website.


They apply that same flawed thinking to the minimum wage increases. MW jobs were never meant to support a family. They are a way to get into the work force, gain experience and skills and move upward to something better that will support a family. The MW increase supports are just playing games with the workers. On the one hand they say look how we are looking after your interests, on the other hand they are keeping the workers from bettering themselves. What they should be doing is saying we will not be raising the MW but will make education and training available to you so you will be able to get a better paying job.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad that the storms didn't hit your area Solo.


We had a pass on that one system, but more will be coming our way over the weekend.

Oklahoma had 51 tornadoes with this last weather system. May is our busiest tornado month. I spent the morning cleaning the bathroom in anticipation of spending time in there over the weekend.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had a pass on that one system, but more will be coming our way over the weekend.
> 
> Oklahoma had 51 tornadoes with this last weather system. May is our busiest tornado month. I spent the morning cleaning the bathroom in anticipation of spending time in there over the weekend.


Let's hope and pray that you won't be spending too much time in the bathroom this weekend, Solo.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> a link from a friend that lived in USA for many years - it seems IRS employees were given raises and promotions even after it was known they cheated on their taxes
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/news/business/articles/2015/05/06/report-1-580-irs-workers-evaded-taxes-over-10-year-period
> 
> A report from the Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration shows that between Oct. 1, 2010, and Dec. 31, 2012, the IRS paid $2.8 million in bonuses to employees cited in the past year for such things as drug use, making violent threats, fraudulently claiming unemployment benefits, misusing government credit cards and  get this  failing to pay their taxes.


Unfortunately, it is almost impossible to fire a government employee.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hope Solo is OK! We have tornados too! They scare me as we don't have a storm shelter!
> 
> If we did, it would be insulated, just joking!
> 
> I saw on news where the storms flooded the storm shelters & one woman drowned! How horrible!


That was her own storm shelter. The reason she drowned was because of all the flooding. In that area, they had 10" of rain with that storm system. The shelter was the in-ground kind. I guess they are wind resistant, not water tight.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie! Knock and I'm home. Planting by the door means LL doesn't have far to reach for herbs. She's one smart cookie.


True, but she has to get dressed to pick them being as though they are on her front step. If LL wants to really get the neighbors talking she could "dress down" for the herb picking. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight all!
> 
> DH went to Dr today & he will need partial knee replacement on the Rt knee. He thought he just had a tear in the midiscus (or however spelled). Good thing the garden is almost finished. Never a dull minute.
> 
> ...


Any flavor of ice cream will get rid of the meanies Janie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You need special socks ...


Do those socks come with steel tipped toes? CB definitely needs that kind.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen that in some of our classrooms too The amazing t.hing is that the education departments that put these programs into place are staffed with "education masters and phds". How do the experts get so far removed from reality?


It's all about the money. Education takes a back seat, all the way in the back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Saul Alinskys 12 Rules for Radicals
> 
> Here is the complete list from Alinsky.
> 
> ...


They (libs) are at it again. Those that claim to never read this thread always seem tell the others what is going on over here. This post is being ridiculed. What this "non-reader" doesn't acknowledge is that Alinsky's tactics are as relevant to their party today as they were when first published.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m Louise
> What`s your 1920`s name?
> http://www.surveee.org/1920s.html


I'm Evelyn


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone else noticed the very people that called us racist for not liking <o politics are talking bad about Ben Carson. Are they the racist now?


Nah, they are just hypocrites.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Let's hope and pray that you won't be spending too much time in the bathroom this weekend, Solo.


I hope so too Jokim. However, the weatherman didn't look too hopeful when he was giving the weekend weather forecast.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope so too Jokim. However, the weatherman didn't look too hopeful when he was giving the weekend weather forecast.


We'll be thinking of you this weekend, Solo. Esp. since we've driven through your part of the country several times. Good luck and God Bless. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No he has always been in public .There are a lot of drug abuse in the school he would go to. Hunter is a smart boy . He wants to play football and the private has a team so he could play . They are thinking it would be the better school for him. Since DS is working at ER they probably will put him in.
> My DD's son was the one that was home schooled for a few years.He started back to public school in the 7th grade.


I was a great advocate of the public schools. We were lucky enough to live near good ones and couldn't afford private.

Now that attitudes have changed so much - for the worse - I'm very thankful that my GKs can go to private school.

They go to Catholic school, since we're Catholic, and I love the fact that religion is a part of every single day. Faith is in the air and so influences the behavior of teachers and students. Also, so far every one of the kids loves his/her school. We have some in high school and some in grammar school. Especially when those young teenagers start high school, it can be intimidating. But they all loved it from freshman year up.

I'm NOT saying that Catholic schools are better than other church schools. I'm sure they make their religion a part of every day, too, and that's so good for the children.

I know there are some excellent public schools and teachers, but they aren't where my kids live - so they have to sacrifice to send them and pay.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had a pass on that one system, but more will be coming our way over the weekend.
> 
> Oklahoma had 51 tornadoes with this last weather system. May is our busiest tornado month. I spent the morning cleaning the bathroom in anticipation of spending time in there over the weekend.


I hope it's not too bad, Solo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That was her own storm shelter. The reason she drowned was because of all the flooding. In that area, they had 10" of rain with that storm system. The shelter was the in-ground kind. I guess they are wind resistant, not water tight.


Something very strange happened a while back. Lisa Gardner writes very interesting mystery/thrillers. She's young, and her books are so suspenseful. I used to like to listen to them on tape. One book was about a policewoman - detective - and in the story, she was held captive in a basement. The killer locked the door, turned on water, and tried to drown her. I never thought anyone could drown in a basement.

Then, a few months or years later, I was looking up the name of the woman who narrated that particular story. I liked her voice and wanted to learn about her. She had narrated the story about the attempted drowning in the basement. I read that she had died. She had drowned in her basement. Isn't that the weirdest coincidence? I think she lived in the Pacific Northwest, and there was a storm, and somehow I guess she was trapped. Horrible and uncanny.

I've wanted to write to the author and ask her if this was really true, but I didn't want to bring up such a tragic incident. Maybe later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm Evelyn


Hi, Evelyn!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just got home from Michael's. I bought painting supplies for Sarah's tenth birthday.

I also bought a kntting book! I may try something new. Knowing me, I'll take a while to do it! Baby steps.

I ALMOST bought circular needles!!! They were bamboo, and I love knitting with bamboo. I may get them for the next blanket. I decided to wait until this one is finished. I'm gettin' there.

Fun shopping. I can't wait to see what Sarah thinks of the painting supplies.

Speaking of Sarah, she filled out the sheet for the Experimental Washcloth. 

She tested it for me. She said it was perfect (God bless that child!) She said it was soft, soaped up nicely, and was just the right size. She said it could be 2-4 inches bigger and that would be okay, but she liked it the way it was. 

She filled out the sheet, and I handed her her pay. $5. She didn't want to take it, but I insisted. She likes to save her money. 

We both enjoyed the experiment, and now I'll buy more of the Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had a pass on that one system, but more will be coming our way over the weekend.
> 
> Oklahoma had 51 tornadoes with this last weather system. May is our busiest tornado month. I spent the morning cleaning the bathroom in anticipation of spending time in there over the weekend.


Oh no! Prayers for you and your babies safety. Our weekend is suppose to be crazy too. XX
Keep us posted if you can.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Is this for real????????????!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336602-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Do those socks come with steel tipped toes? CB definitely needs that kind.


 :x :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They (libs) are at it again. Those that claim to never read this thread always seem tell the others what is going on over here. This post is being ridiculed. What this "non-reader" doesn't acknowledge is that Alinsky's tactics are as relevant to their party today as they were when first published.


Yes! :thumbup: They are in denial.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is this for real????????????!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336602-1.html


Wow. This is scary.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha. I know y'all didn't believe me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m Louise
> What`s your 1920`s name?
> http://www.surveee.org/1920s.html


me too


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They (libs) are at it again. Those that claim to never read this thread always seem tell the others what is going on over here. This post is being ridiculed. What this "non-reader" doesn't acknowledge is that Alinsky's tactics are as relevant to their party today as they were when first published.


They are strawpeople...................no brains, clumsy and easy to get fired up


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. This is scary.


Did you see it before the took the topic off, LL?
I wonder if someone is pranking this person. If they are, it is pretty sick!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got home from Michael's. I bought painting supplies for Sarah's tenth birthday.
> 
> I also bought a kntting book! I may try something new. Knowing me, I'll take a while to do it! Baby steps.
> 
> ...


WHAT????? No circulars

I only use straights for Estonian shawls and maybe a few other projects. I find straights make me move my arms too much. I have carbons, steel, wood, bamboo and I am sure that there are some I haven't bought/found yet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did you see it before the took the topic off, LL?
> I wonder if someone is pranking this person. If they are, it is pretty sick!!! :thumbdown:


Jokim,

Yes, I saw it. But it was sent by the person. How could someone prank it? It only tells me that this country is in more trouble than we know. Really.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What was it? It is gone now.


Jokim said:


> Is this for real????????????!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336602-1.html


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> Yes, I saw it. But it was sent by the person. How could someone prank it? It only tells me that this country is in more trouble than we know. Really.


Unless, some one was using their computer surreptitiously. :?
Look for my email.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Looks like Britain's Labour Party made their first mistake in choosing Ed Miliband as leader and second in paying $500,000 to David Axelrod to manage their campaign. Ed campaigned against his brother, David, with the platform to move the Labour party further to the left. Axelrod tries to blame the pollsters even though many election polls in several countries have been wrong in recent years.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3073694/Humiliation-Obama-s-election-guru-campaign-David-Axelrod-sees-Labour-shellacked-selling-advice-nearly-500-000-blames-pollsters.html

Canada's federal Liberal party has also hired former Obama advisors and I'm hoping for a similar disastrous result for the Liberals when we have our federal election in Oct.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone else noticed the very people that called us racist for not liking <o politics are talking bad about Ben Carson. Are they the racist now?


Bite your tongue CB! Everyone knows that it's impossible for liberals to be racist - when they call out a black conservative, it's always about their policies. Only conservatives, especially if they're from the south, are racists when they disagree with a black liberal's policies.

SATIRE!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> No such thing as 'too much detail' in book, dear friend.
> Perhaps, there might a comparison between your Alberta scenario and our Republican and Tea Party situation, country wide. Perhaps. Remains to be seen.


I hope not Jokim. They need to stay true to their base and not splinter into factions to win elections.

Canada had decades of federal Liberal government because the right was divided between Progressive Conservatives (PC) and Reform/Alliance. There really wasn't a lot of difference between the PC's and the Libs. Finally the right agreed to merge and dropped the "Progressive" from their name to become "Conservatives". The "red tories" dropped from the party and went to join the Liberals. We've had Conservatives governments since then.

ps - our colours are opposite of yours -- blue is Conservative and red is Liberal


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They (libs) are at it again. Those that claim to never read this thread always seem tell the others what is going on over here. This post is being ridiculed. What this "non-reader" doesn't acknowledge is that Alinsky's tactics are as relevant to their party today as they were when first published.


They can't breath without us. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got home from Michael's. I bought painting supplies for Sarah's tenth birthday.
> 
> I also bought a kntting book! I may try something new. Knowing me, I'll take a while to do it! Baby steps.
> 
> ...


Sarah made a wash cloth? Does Sarah paint too?
Circular are great. You NEED to get you some.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like Britain's Labour Party made their first mistake in choosing Ed Miliband as leader and second in paying $500,000 to David Axelrod to manage their campaign. Ed campaigned against his brother, David, with the platform to move the Labour party further to the left. Axelrod tries to blame the pollsters even though many election polls in several countries have been wrong in recent years.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3073694/Humiliation-Obama-s-election-guru-campaign-David-Axelrod-sees-Labour-shellacked-selling-advice-nearly-500-000-blames-pollsters.html
> 
> Canada's federal Liberal party has also hired former Obama advisors and I'm hoping for a similar disastrous result for the Liberals when we have our federal election in Oct.


Oh my gosh! I didn't know thanks for the info on Axelrod. I hope he does the same for Canada. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Unless, some one was using their computer surreptitiously. :?
> Look for my email.


OK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bite your tongue CB! Everyone knows that it's impossible for liberals to be racist - when they call out a black conservative, it's always about their policies. Only conservatives, especially if they're from the south, are racists when they disagree with a black liberal's policies.
> 
> SATIRE!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope not Jokim. They need to stay true to their base and not splinter into factions to win elections.
> 
> Canada had decades of federal Liberal government because the right was divided between Progressive Conservatives (PC) and Reform/Alliance. There really wasn't a lot of difference between the PC's and the Libs. Finally the right agreed to merge and dropped the "Progressive" from their name to become "Conservatives". The "red tories" dropped from the party and went to join the Liberals. We've had Conservatives governments since then.
> 
> ps - our colours are opposite of yours -- blue is Conservative and red is Liberal


I am glad you are sharing your government with us. Very interesting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope not Jokim. They need to stay true to their base and not splinter into factions to win elections.
> 
> Canada had decades of federal Liberal government because the right was divided between Progressive Conservatives (PC) and Reform/Alliance. There really wasn't a lot of difference between the PC's and the Libs. Finally the right agreed to merge and dropped the "Progressive" from their name to become "Conservatives". The "red tories" dropped from the party and went to join the Liberals. We've had Conservatives governments since then.
> 
> ps - our colours are opposite of yours -- blue is Conservative and red is Liberal


Your colors are as they should be all over RED- communist!
BLUE - Conservative. Any time you see the word Progressive think communist, Marxist, maoist, Leninist, Stalinist, and any other of the 50 shades of gray socialism.
By comparing our Repubs and Tea Party to your Alberta scenario, I meant that the Tea Party will be the conservative influence on the Repubs much the way the Wild Rose was on your Conservatives. I did in no way imply comparison to the socialist takeover of the provincial Alberta gov't.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They apply that same flawed thinking to the minimum wage increases. MW jobs were never meant to support a family. They are a way to get into the work force, gain experience and skills and move upward to something better that will support a family. The MW increase supports are just playing games with the workers. On the one hand they say look how we are looking after your interests, on the other hand they are keeping the workers from bettering themselves. What they should be doing is saying we will not be raising the MW but will make education and training available to you so you will be able to get a better paying job.


There is a roll out effect from raising MW too - it sets a new higher baseline for wages for experienced and skilled workers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We had a pass on that one system, but more will be coming our way over the weekend.
> 
> Oklahoma had 51 tornadoes with this last weather system. May is our busiest tornado month. I spent the morning cleaning the bathroom in anticipation of spending time in there over the weekend.


Hoping you and the puppies stay safe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> True, but she has to get dressed to pick them being as though they are on her front step. If LL wants to really get the neighbors talking she could "dress down" for the herb picking. :XD: :XD:


 :lol: That would create a little neighbourhood excitement!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They (libs) are at it again. Those that claim to never read this thread always seem tell the others what is going on over here. This post is being ridiculed. What this "non-reader" doesn't acknowledge is that Alinsky's tactics are as relevant to their party today as they were when first published.


They just can't stay away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They just can't stay away.


As darkness to a flame.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I was a great advocate of the public schools. We were lucky enough to live near good ones and couldn't afford private.
> 
> Now that attitudes have changed so much - for the worse - I'm very thankful that my GKs can go to private school.
> 
> ...


Provinces of Alberta, Saskatchewan and Ontario were guaranteed to have publicly funded "separate" (Catholic) school boards as a condition of becoming part of Canada. Catholic school teachers are part of the Teacher's Union and both school systems have similar curriculum, although the Catholic schools do have religion classes.

Over the past few years some Catholic schools in those 3 provinces have faced legal challenges making it more difficult to maintain their Catholic identity.

My area has many private schools and home schooling groups, including a Catholic school and protestant Christian school. Several home schooling families have also formed an informal association that lets them share materials and have group activities. There are some very vocal people that have been trying to restrict the private and home schoolers to force the children back into the public system, but so far they haven't been successful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Something very strange happened a while back. Lisa Gardner writes very interesting mystery/thrillers. She's young, and her books are so suspenseful. I used to like to listen to them on tape. One book was about a policewoman - detective - and in the story, she was held captive in a basement. The killer locked the door, turned on water, and tried to drown her. I never thought anyone could drown in a basement.
> 
> Then, a few months or years later, I was looking up the name of the woman who narrated that particular story. I liked her voice and wanted to learn about her. She had narrated the story about the attempted drowning in the basement. I read that she had died. She had drowned in her basement. Isn't that the weirdest coincidence? I think she lived in the Pacific Northwest, and there was a storm, and somehow I guess she was trapped. Horrible and uncanny.
> 
> I've wanted to write to the author and ask her if this was really true, but I didn't want to bring up such a tragic incident. Maybe later.


That is such an eerie coincidence Bonnie. It must have given you shivers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Miss all yesterday slept throught most of yesterday. Cold has struck and not good. My gosh it's not good to be knock down like this . Have to go to Dr. but will have to wait until Monday. 

Whats new ? Grey here, rain sometime today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Miss all yesterday slept throught most of yesterday. Cold has struck and not good. My gosh it's not good to be knock down like this . Have to go to Dr. but will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> Whats new ? Grey here, rain sometime today.


I am sorry you are sick. Wish I could make soup for you and take care of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am sorry you are sick. Wish I could make soup for you and take care of you.


Ah that sounds so nice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah that sounds so nice.


Of course the noodles in the soup would be homemade.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Of course the noodles in the soup would be homemade.


Of course they would I just knew you would know how to make them. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Of course they would I just knew you would know how to make them. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Provinces of Alberta, Saskatchewan and Ontario were guaranteed to have publicly funded "separate" (Catholic) school boards as a condition of becoming part of Canada. Catholic school teachers are part of the Teacher's Union and both school systems have similar curriculum, although the Catholic schools do have religion classes.
> 
> Over the past few years some Catholic schools in those 3 provinces have faced legal challenges making it more difficult to maintain their Catholic identity.
> 
> My area has many private schools and home schooling groups, including a Catholic school and protestant Christian school. Several home schooling families have also formed an informal association that lets them share materials and have group activities. There are some very vocal people that have been trying to restrict the private and home schoolers to force the children back into the public system, but so far they haven't been successful.


I hope it's never successful. They should be free to go to whatever school they want. Big government. Bad news.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is such an eerie coincidence Bonnie. It must have given you shivers.


It did.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Miss all yesterday slept throught most of yesterday. Cold has struck and not good. My gosh it's not good to be knock down like this . Have to go to Dr. but will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> Whats new ? Grey here, rain sometime today.


Oh, no! I hope you get better fast. Take it easy over the weekend - maybe you'll be better by Monday and won't even need the dr. I hope.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Of course the noodles in the soup would be homemade.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no! I hope you get better fast. Take it easy over the weekend - maybe you'll be better by Monday and won't even need the dr. I hope.


me too. yucky coughing all the time. Only got some sleep yesterday. If not will go to urgent care, Think may have more then cold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It did.


think the same as WCK too Bon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope it's never successful. They should be free to go to whatever school they want. Big government. Bad news.


That is terrible . What difference does it make where one is taught. The end result's are what matters. Seem they all come out the same with private teaching. Not all so in public schools.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

He's a sweet great grandson

http://globalnews.ca/news/1988923/watch-teen-takes-93-year-old-great-grandma-to-junior-prom/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is such an eerie coincidence Bonnie. It must have given you shivers.


That is creepy.
I always had a feeling my DH would get killed at the RR. Thank God he wasn't . Just the bad accident.
Life is strange.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Miss all yesterday slept throught most of yesterday. Cold has struck and not good. My gosh it's not good to be knock down like this . Have to go to Dr. but will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> Whats new ? Grey here, rain sometime today.


You didn't sleep the night before you were worn out. I hope you feel better.
Guess what? I caught what you have. I tried to brush it off as allergy. Yesterday it kicked in. I now have it in my chest. I missed my plant swap too. It was storming . I could have went but was afraid I would give this crud to my friends. I must have gotten it from my family reunion . Three of my cousins had it. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's a sweet great grandson
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/1988923/watch-teen-takes-93-year-old-great-grandma-to-junior-prom
> Awww. I wonder if any of the kids made fun of him?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What are you going to do today on your day off WCK?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got home from Michael's. I bought painting supplies for Sarah's tenth birthday.
> 
> I also bought a kntting book! I may try something new. Knowing me, I'll take a while to do it! Baby steps.
> 
> ...


Give the circs a try Bonnie! Most people who have used circs will hardly ever use straights again. Tip - get a set that have a smooth join between the cable and the tip and that have a flexible cable.

Hope Sarah has a great birthday. Maybe Grandma will get some art work made with her new paints.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you going to do today on your day off WCK?


Annie's not better yet, so I'm going to work afterall. And tomorrow yarn reps are coming to show me the new fall/winter yarns. They are a husband/wife team that between them represent about 60% of my inventory.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haha. I know y'all didn't believe me.


 :lol: :thumbup: How could I doubt you?? Is there anything you wouldn't use as a planter?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie's not better yet, so I'm going to work afterall. And tomorrow yarn reps are coming to show me the new fall/winter yarns. They are a husband/wife team that between them represent about 60% of my inventory.


What is wrong with Annie?
Maybe you will be able to spent Tuesday off if she is better.
Tell what you buy for fall/winter. Fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> They are strawpeople...................no brains, clumsy and easy to get fired up


No backbone either!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :thumbup: How could I doubt you?? Is there anything you wouldn't use as a planter?


  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-336589-1.html This is for LTL's dandelions. She could do this.:}


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Your colors are as they should be all over RED- communist!
> BLUE - Conservative. Any time you see the word Progressive think communist, Marxist, maoist, Leninist, Stalinist, and any other of the 50 shades of gray socialism.
> By comparing our Repubs and Tea Party to your Alberta scenario, I meant that the Tea Party will be the conservative influence on the Repubs much the way the Wild Rose was on your Conservatives. I did in no way imply comparison to the socialist takeover of the provincial Alberta gov't.


 :thumbup: Too many politicians forget about their base of support and who they represent.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Miss all yesterday slept throught most of yesterday. Cold has struck and not good. My gosh it's not good to be knock down like this . Have to go to Dr. but will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> Whats new ? Grey here, rain sometime today.


Hope you're feeling better soon Yarnie! You've had more than your share of misery lately.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope it's never successful. They should be free to go to whatever school they want. Big government. Bad news.


Enrollment in public schools has been dropping for several years now and school funding is based on student numbers. Some public schools have closed and some classes have been combined. The Teacher's Union in this province is very strong and has been fighting the government for years to put limits on private and home schools.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We'll be thinking of you this weekend, Solo. Esp. since we've driven through your part of the country several times. Good luck and God Bless. :thumbup:


Thanks Jokim. I'm keeping one ear tuned to the news all day.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Something very strange happened a while back. Lisa Gardner writes very interesting mystery/thrillers. She's young, and her books are so suspenseful. I used to like to listen to them on tape. One book was about a policewoman - detective - and in the story, she was held captive in a basement. The killer locked the door, turned on water, and tried to drown her. I never thought anyone could drown in a basement.
> 
> Then, a few months or years later, I was looking up the name of the woman who narrated that particular story. I liked her voice and wanted to learn about her. She had narrated the story about the attempted drowning in the basement. I read that she had died. She had drowned in her basement. Isn't that the weirdest coincidence? I think she lived in the Pacific Northwest, and there was a storm, and somehow I guess she was trapped. Horrible and uncanny.
> 
> I've wanted to write to the author and ask her if this was really true, but I didn't want to bring up such a tragic incident. Maybe later.


I haven't read anything by Lisa Gardner. I'm a mystery fan and will have to check her out.

I didn't think anyone could drown in a basement either. Every one I have been in has at least one small window, that could at least be broken. Very interesting. That's just creepy about the woman that read for the audio.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haha. I know y'all didn't believe me.


CB, that is so cute. I like those whimsy additions to the garden.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sarah made a wash cloth? Does Sarah paint too?
> Circular are great. You NEED to get you some.


I agree Bonnie. Since I took the plunge, I have never gone back to straight needles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The reason for reading over here Solo is they have nothing else to do and no one to argue with.

Plus we are to popular. Have to get good ideas with fine taste some place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Jokim. I'm keeping one ear tuned to the news all day.


Hope nothing happens. Enough already.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You didn't sleep the night before you were worn out. I hope you feel better.
> Guess what? I caught what you have. I tried to brush it off as allergy. Yesterday it kicked in. I now have it in my chest. I missed my plant swap too. It was storming . I could have went but was afraid I would give this crud to my friends. I must have gotten it from my family reunion . Three of my cousins had it. :x


Oh yucky for you too. The cough is driving me up the wall, talk cough eat cough, on and on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > He's a sweet great grandson
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK wish i could be there tomorrow to see all the yarns and touch them and go oo ahh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> There is a roll out effect from raising MW too - it sets a new higher baseline for wages for experienced and skilled workers.


These businesses will face the same problem as the ones that hire low/no skill workers. Will they be able to cover the increase to their costs? Will they have to eliminate positions or automate? The unions will like it as it gives them a better bargaining position for their members. There is definitely a snowball effect.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hoping you and the puppies stay safe.


Thanks WCK. We had about 3" of rain last night. The grass is squishy-squishy instead of crunchy-crunchy. Lots of flooding around the area too. They closed off a major highway for a few hours last night due to the flooding.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Miss all yesterday slept throught most of yesterday. Cold has struck and not good. My gosh it's not good to be knock down like this . Have to go to Dr. but will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> Whats new ? Grey here, rain sometime today.


I'm sorry you're not feeling well Yarnie. Take more time and rest, kick that cold to the curb. HUGS


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw you down there are getting lot of flooding. Poor lady in storm shelter, water in there must have been horrible.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is terrible . What difference does it make where one is taught. The end result's are what matters. Seem they all come out the same with private teaching. Not all so in public schools.


It's all about the money. The more kids enrolled, the more money is given to the school districts. There is a movement to get rid of home schooling, charter schools, vouchers for that very reason.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :thumbup: How could I doubt you?? Is there anything you wouldn't use as a planter?


I wonder if KC has any replaced pieces from her bathroom makeover. CB could then have her own bathroom makeover in the garden. :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's a sweet great grandson
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/1988923/watch-teen-takes-93-year-old-great-grandma-to-junior-prom/


Very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is creepy.
> I always had a feeling my DH would get killed at the RR. Thank God he wasn't . Just the bad accident.
> Life is strange.


I agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You didn't sleep the night before you were worn out. I hope you feel better.
> Guess what? I caught what you have. I tried to brush it off as allergy. Yesterday it kicked in. I now have it in my chest. I missed my plant swap too. It was storming . I could have went but was afraid I would give this crud to my friends. I must have gotten it from my family reunion . Three of my cousins had it. :x


Oh no. Something's going around. I hope you can shake it quickly. A cough is so miserable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Give the circs a try Bonnie! Most people who have used circs will hardly ever use straights again. Tip - get a set that have a smooth join between the cable and the tip and that have a flexible cable.
> 
> Hope Sarah has a great birthday. Maybe Grandma will get some art work made with her new paints.


Thanks for the info, WCK. 
Sarah had a paint party at some place in town. They provide supplies and guidance. All the girls took home paintings, about 12 or 16 inches square. Even DS and GS painted! She loved it, and that's why I got her the supplies. Family party - out to dinner - tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Give the circs a try Bonnie! Most people who have used circs will hardly ever use straights again. Tip - get a set that have a smooth join between the cable and the tip and that have a flexible cable.
> 
> Hope Sarah has a great birthday. Maybe Grandma will get some art work made with her new paints.


I'm looking forward to getting them. I thought of it because this is the first blanket that has felt so heavy to work with. Funny how different yarns can be. Once I crocheted a pinafore in light blue - loved working with it. Did another in orange - miserable yarn to work with. Same brand - different color.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie's not better yet, so I'm going to work afterall. And tomorrow yarn reps are coming to show me the new fall/winter yarns. They are a husband/wife team that between them represent about 60% of my inventory.


I'm pretty sure they'll be trying to please you!

Thanks for the Sarah's birthday wish - I hope it's fun, too. Maybe she will give me some artwork. I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Enrollment in public schools has been dropping for several years now and school funding is based on student numbers. Some public schools have closed and some classes have been combined. The Teacher's Union in this province is very strong and has been fighting the government for years to put limits on private and home schools.


We have some of that going on here, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I haven't read anything by Lisa Gardner. I'm a mystery fan and will have to check her out.
> 
> I didn't think anyone could drown in a basement either. Every one I have been in has at least one small window, that could at least be broken. Very interesting. That's just creepy about the woman that read for the audio.


I know - it's very creepy! I'm sure the author would have something to say about it.

I really enjoy her books. She has recurring characters, but her stories are all so different. Her website is interesting, too. She said she grew up in a very normal family, doesn't know why she ended up writing these scary books. I'd love to know what you think if you read any of them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Solo, I have Lisa Gardner's latest book on the table just waiting for me to crack it open. It's called Crash and Burn. You can read reviews and the first chapter at LisaGardner.com

Another thing I like about her is that she said her husband had to get rid of Free Cell on her computer because it was keeping her from writing!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder if KC has any replaced pieces from her bathroom makeover. CB could then have her own bathroom makeover in the garden. :XD: :XD:


 :lol: I think it was Gerslay but give 'em to me. Saves me from roaming the roadsides.  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for the info, WCK.
> Sarah had a paint party at some place in town. They provide supplies and guidance. All the girls took home paintings, about 12 or 16 inches square. Even DS and GS painted! She loved it, and that's why I got her the supplies. Family party - out to dinner - tomorrow.


Great idea! I know girls loved that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Still painting my friend's bathroom. Ceiling and walls done. Now for the trim and doors and that is it. Still power washing the house. Can only do it for a few short hours because my arm going numb.

Quiet evening planned. Life is good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: I think it was Gerslay but give 'em to me. Saves me from roaming the roadsides.  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Still painting my friend's bathroom. Ceiling and walls done. Now for the trim and doors and that is it. Still power washing the house. Can only do it for a few short hours because my arm going numb.
> 
> Quiet evening planned. Life is good.


And I thought I was busy today. You've earned a quiet evening.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

We are in Estes Park, CO today. It was raining when we left Ft. Collins. Estes Park is expecting 7-11 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow. Today we drove through some of the Rocky Mountain National Park. Attached are photos of elk. We also saw deer, a cougar, and wild turkey, but I didn't get photos of them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Question

Has anyone used Ancestry.com? I want to learn more about it before I buy it. Just concerned that if I stop my membership that I will loose all the information I found.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh no. Something's going around. I hope you can shake it quickly. A cough is so miserable.


Get to the Dr. as soon as possible CB. If it is the acute bronchitis I had, the sooner you get on a Z-pack antibiotic, the sooner you will kick it. I messed around too long trying to let my natural immunity handle it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Question
> 
> Has anyone used Ancestry.com? I want to learn more about it before I buy it. Just concerned that if I stop my membership that I will loose all the information I found.


I have used it when it is free. You can print screens to keep the data. I highly recommend the LDS site available to everyone for free. It is thorough. Try www.familysearch.org. If you put in a grandparent or great-grandparent, it offers choices to find the next generation back. It only works using deceased relatives.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Get to the Dr. as soon as possible CB. If it is the acute bronchitis I had, the sooner you get on a Z-pack antibiotic, the sooner you will kick it. I messed around too long trying to let my natural immunity handle it.


I will KC . I am calling Monday.I don't want to be sick like I was after Christmas. I hope you feel better soon. You have been sick a lot too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is creepy.
> I always had a feeling my DH would get killed at the RR. Thank God he wasn't . Just the bad accident.
> Life is strange.


It was a dangerous job so you would worry. Such a huge change in your lives, but thankful that you still have your DH.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You didn't sleep the night before you were worn out. I hope you feel better.
> Guess what? I caught what you have. I tried to brush it off as allergy. Yesterday it kicked in. I now have it in my chest. I missed my plant swap too. It was storming . I could have went but was afraid I would give this crud to my friends. I must have gotten it from my family reunion . Three of my cousins had it. :x


Not you too! Hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > He's a sweet great grandson
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is wrong with Annie?
> Maybe you will be able to spent Tuesday off if she is better.
> Tell what you buy for fall/winter. Fun!


Annie thought she pulled a muscle in her back from gardening last weekend, but it didn't get better. One of her back ribs partly popped so she's had a couple sessions at the chiropractor. She's in quite a bit of pain and can't sit or stand for long.

My cousin just got back from 3 months in Thailand and is planning to come for dinner on Tues. Annie thinks she will be ready to come back to work by then, but I told her only if she has no more pain. I don't want to take the chance that she reaches or bends for something and makes it worse. I can always reschedule with my cousin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Get to the Dr. as soon as possible CB. If it is the acute bronchitis I had, the sooner you get on a Z-pack antibiotic, the sooner you will kick it. I messed around too long trying to let my natural immunity handle it.


Hey welcome me to the bronchitis club Urgent care late afternoon. Guess what I have inhaler I have to firgure out how to use. Gads what else can happen. Happy mothers day to all.

I got beautiful flowers from youngest. He and wife made sure they sent them .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne how did it go at the Doctors?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie thought she pulled a muscle in her back from gardening last weekend, but it didn't get better. One of her back ribs partly popped so she's had a couple sessions at the chiropractor. She's in quite a bit of pain and can't sit or stand for long.
> 
> My cousin just got back from 3 months in Thailand and is planning to come for dinner on Tues. Annie thinks she will be ready to come back to work by then, but I told her only if she has no more pain. I don't want to take the chance that she reaches or bends for something and makes it worse. I can always reschedule with my cousin.


Poor Annie your a good boss.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have used it when it is free. You can print screens to keep the data. I highly recommend the LDS site available to everyone for free. It is thorough. Try www.familysearch.org. If you put in a grandparent or great-grandparent, it offers choices to find the next generation back. It only works using deceased relatives.


I am with you KC familysearch.org forgot about that one. Still use it.

Ancestry is nice but I can go to library and it is free. Son bought me international subscription it was to expencive would never have bought it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Miss all yesterday slept throught most of yesterday. Cold has struck and not good. My gosh it's not good to be knock down like this . Have to go to Dr. but will have to wait until Monday.
> 
> Whats new ? Grey here, rain sometime today.


Hope you're feeling much better tomorrow, Yarnie. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We are in Estes Park, CO today. It was raining when we left Ft. Collins. Estes Park is expecting 7-11 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow. Today we drove through some of the Rocky Mountain National Park. Attached are photos of elk. We also saw deer, a cougar, and wild turkey, but I didn't get photos of them.


Pretty picture with that dusting of snow but I hope you don't get the 7-11 inches they are forecasting. Hope you're coughing and chest infection are better too. So many Denim friends not well right now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yucky for you too. The cough is driving me up the wall, talk cough eat cough, on and on.


As long it stays a cold, and not get worse, you can live with it for a while. Unfortunately, sometimes the cough lingers for a long time. It is a nuisance, isn't it? Hugs, Yarnie♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK wish i could be there tomorrow to see all the yarns and touch them and go oo ahh.


You are one lucky duck, Kitty. Seeing the new yarn must be thrilling.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> These businesses will face the same problem as the ones that hire low/no skill workers. Will they be able to cover the increase to their costs? Will they have to eliminate positions or automate? The unions will like it as it gives them a better bargaining position for their members. There is definitely a snowball effect.


... and the consumers get 'screwed'!!!!! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Question
> 
> Has anyone used Ancestry.com? I want to learn more about it before I buy it. Just concerned that if I stop my membership that I will loose all the information I found.


We just bought a 1 year subscription in Jan. and have found some really good info and also photos of some lesser known family members. It's expensive so we haven't decided whether to renew next Jan. They do have a download file, but I'm not sure if the formatting is kept in the download.  We also have "snag-it" which does a great job of screen capture which I'll probably use if we decide not to renew.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey welcome me to the bronchitis club Urgent care late afternoon. Guess what I have inhaler I have to firgure out how to use. Gads what else can happen. Happy mothers day to all.
> 
> I got beautiful flowers from youngest. He and wife made sure they sent them .


Not a club you needed to join  Hope the inhaler works and you recover soon.

Nice gift from son and dil! Hope you enjoy the flowers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Get to the Dr. as soon as possible CB. If it is the acute bronchitis I had, the sooner you get on a Z-pack antibiotic, the sooner you will kick it. I messed around too long trying to let my natural immunity handle it.


Great advice, KC!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Poor Annie your a good boss.


She's a good friend so I don't think like a boss.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You are one lucky duck, Kitty. Seeing the new yarn must be thrilling.


It is! but also hard to decide what to order!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We are in Estes Park, CO today. It was raining when we left Ft. Collins. Estes Park is expecting 7-11 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow. Today we drove through some of the Rocky Mountain National Park. Attached are photos of elk. We also saw deer, a cougar, and wild turkey, but I didn't get photos of them.


Interesting. Do you know the elevation there? I see snow, so it looks like you're pretty high up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The Rocky Mountain National Park is beautiful. When we drove west of Estes Park in the early morning, during the last of the morning fog or mist. We looked into to one of the wooded valleys and saw one of the most beautiful rainbows. I can still see it in my mind's eye.


That sounds beautiful. I'm so glad that we were able to spend some time in the Rockies. We were there in summer - heavenly!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day, all you mothers out there in KP.
I'm signing off, to bed. Very tired, and sick of this heat and humidity! 89 with 95% humidity! That is not mid-May weather for us. Normal is low 60's.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie thought she pulled a muscle in her back from gardening last weekend, but it didn't get better. One of her back ribs partly popped so she's had a couple sessions at the chiropractor. She's in quite a bit of pain and can't sit or stand for long.
> 
> My cousin just got back from 3 months in Thailand and is planning to come for dinner on Tues. Annie thinks she will be ready to come back to work by then, but I told her only if she has no more pain. I don't want to take the chance that she reaches or bends for something and makes it worse. I can always reschedule with my cousin.


Back trouble is trouble indeed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey welcome me to the bronchitis club Urgent care late afternoon. Guess what I have inhaler I have to firgure out how to use. Gads what else can happen. Happy mothers day to all.
> 
> I got beautiful flowers from youngest. He and wife made sure they sent them .


Yarnie, I'm sure you're enjoying the flowers more than the inhaler! Did they give you antibiotics? If not, go back if you don't get better soon. I don't mean to be bossy, but I know how reluctant they are to give antibiotics nowadays.

How nice to get flowers! I got flowers today, too, from DD. Very unexpected. With SIL away, she's busy every minutes. I called her and she said SIL ordered them from Dubai! So pretty. Sweet of him. I'm so glad he'll be home in a couple of days. She's exhausted, and he's homesick. They need to be together.

Cell phones have sure changed things when you call for free and order flowers from halfway around the world!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Mother's Day, all you mothers out there in KP.
> I'm signing off, to bed. Very tired, and sick of this heat and humidity! 89 with 95% humidity! That is not mid-May weather for us. Normal is low 60's.


That is definitely miserable weather. We are hot, upper 80s, don't know humidity. A/C is running.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, I'm sure you're enjoying the flowers more than the inhaler! Did they give you antibiotics? If not, go back if you don't get better soon. I don't mean to be bossy, but I know how reluctant they are to give antibiotics nowadays.
> 
> How nice to get flowers! I got flowers today, too, from DD. Very unexpected. With SIL away, she's busy every minutes. I called her and she said SIL ordered them from Dubai! So pretty. Sweet of him. I'm so glad he'll be home in a couple of days. She's exhausted, and he's homesick. They need to be together.
> 
> Cell phones have sure changed things when you call for free and order flowers from halfway around the world!


What a thoughtful SIL you have Bonnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie thought she pulled a muscle in her back from gardening last weekend, but it didn't get better. One of her back ribs partly popped so she's had a couple sessions at the chiropractor. She's in quite a bit of pain and can't sit or stand for long.
> 
> My cousin just got back from 3 months in Thailand and is planning to come for dinner on Tues. Annie thinks she will be ready to come back to work by then, but I told her only if she has no more pain. I don't want to take the chance that she reaches or bends for something and makes it worse. I can always reschedule with my cousin.


Could a popped rib be helped by a Chiropractor? I haven't heard of anything helping a rib. Just time. I have heard it is very painful . Poor Annie.
Why was your cousin in Thailand? Missionary work?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey welcome me to the bronchitis club Urgent care late afternoon. Guess what I have inhaler I have to firgure out how to use. Gads what else can happen. Happy mothers day to all.
> 
> I got beautiful flowers from youngest. He and wife made sure they sent them .[/quote
> Yarnie you know how to do it up right. I can't believe you caught KC's bronchitis and I caught yours.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Poor Annie your a good boss.


Yes she is. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Mother's Day, all you mothers out there in KP.
> I'm signing off, to bed. Very tired, and sick of this heat and humidity! 89 with 95% humidity! That is not mid-May weather for us. Normal is low 60's.


You are having Arkansas weather. 
Happy Mother's Dad to you too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, I'm sure you're enjoying the flowers more than the inhaler! Did they give you antibiotics? If not, go back if you don't get better soon. I don't mean to be bossy, but I know how reluctant they are to give antibiotics nowadays.
> 
> How nice to get flowers! I got flowers today, too, from DD. Very unexpected. With SIL away, she's busy every minutes. I called her and she said SIL ordered them from Dubai! So pretty. Sweet of him. I'm so glad he'll be home in a couple of days. She's exhausted, and he's homesick. They need to be together.
> 
> Cell phones have sure changed things when you call for free and order flowers from halfway around the world!


Do you kids know if they are staying in the US yet. 
Isn't that sweet you got your flowers on time. It is very hard on you DD and SIL to be away. Are the kids doing ok with SIL away?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Pretty picture with that dusting of snow but I hope you don't get the 7-11 inches they are forecasting. Hope you're coughing and chest infection are better too. So many Denim friends not well right now.


My bronchitis is better, but I keep asking myself why we came to a place where winter is still evident. It is over 80 degrees in Indiana. I love the scenery, but if I never saw snow again after last winter, I'd be happy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a thoughtful SIL you have Bonnie!


Thank you, WCK. We are very lucky and pray that it all continues.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you kids know if they are staying in the US yet.
> Isn't that sweet you got your flowers on time. It is very hard on you DD and SIL to be away. Are the kids doing ok with SIL away?


The kids are fine. Yesterday all the teenagers were working - so that was a very good sign! One works at Panera, one at a shoe store, one refs soccer, and one cuts grass.

It's hard for three weeks at a time. It's usually just one week. He's a big help at home, and now she has it all to do. Getting all those kids to their activities is probably the hardest part. Luckily, two of the big kids can get to activities on their own now, and her in-laws live in the same neighborhood and help when schedules conflict. I haven't been able to help out lately.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My bronchitis is better, but I keep asking myself why we came to a place where winter is still evident. It is over 80 degrees in Indiana. I love the scenery, but if I never saw snow again after last winter, I'd be happy.


How long are you staying? I showed DH your pictures he loves CO. He has been hunting there with our boys and my daddy many times. 
You will enjoy home when you get back after seeing the snow.
Good news that you are feeling better. xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!


Same to you!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My bronchitis is better, but I keep asking myself why we came to a place where winter is still evident. It is over 80 degrees in Indiana. I love the scenery, but if I never saw snow again after last winter, I'd be happy.


Love your pictures KC. Glad your on the mend, can't wait to feel that way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Solo, I have Lisa Gardner's latest book on the table just waiting for me to crack it open. It's called Crash and Burn. You can read reviews and the first chapter at LisaGardner.com
> 
> Another thing I like about her is that she said her husband had to get rid of Free Cell on her computer because it was keeping her from writing!


Thanks Bonnie. I'll check it out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Our local Walmart is looking for summer help. Advertised starting at $9.00 per hour. now if other places want summer help, they will need to start there also, or they will not find help. If they offer a larger starting wage, they can choose their help, rather than just taking anyone. The market really does determine the wage, not a minimum wage law.


I've seen commercials for Walmart stating that they are offering higher wages, increased benefits and more flexible hours. It seemed to be a national commercial. Perhaps they are trying to boost their reputation.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: I think it was Gerslay but give 'em to me. Saves me from roaming the roadsides.  :lol:


You are right CB, it was Gerslay. You can be such a trend setter. You'll be bringing the inside outside, instead of the outside inside.  :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That is definitely miserable weather. We are hot, upper 80s, don't know humidity. A/C is running.


Bonnie, are you getting any of the tropical storm that is floating off the east coast? Most of our weekend weather will be heading east. I think CB will get some pretty severe storms her way this afternoon. Stay safe CB.

Happy Mothers Day to all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are having Arkansas weather.
> Happy Mother's Dad to you too.


Thanks, CB. 
AK weather, but no AC! :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My bronchitis is better, but I keep asking myself why we came to a place where winter is still evident. It is over 80 degrees in Indiana. I love the scenery, but if I never saw snow again after last winter, I'd be happy.


Who would've thought that snow would happen in Denver this time of year? I know that it has happened in western NY state in mid-May in the past ('89), and in Tonopah, Nev., in mid June. So, perhaps, it's not that unusual for some areas to get the 'freak' late snowstorm. But with your bronchial issue, I'm sure you would rather be where it's a little bit warmer, KC.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!


Happy Mother's Day to you Bonnie, also.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://johnpavlovitz.com/2015/05/09/for-those-who-hurt-on-mothers-day/ ♥



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1026385140713371


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope all you Moms had a wonderful Mother's Day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Could a popped rib be helped by a Chiropractor? I haven't heard of anything helping a rib. Just time. I have heard it is very painful . Poor Annie.
> Why was your cousin in Thailand? Missionary work?


I've never gone to a chiropractor, but Annie has had other back and neck problems and feels better after an adjustment. How do others feel about it?

My cousin spends 2 or 3 months in a small village in Thailand to get a break from our winters, even though they really aren't that bad. He doesn't have a lot of responsibilities so it's easy to get away.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We Bee did hubby get a new battery and get lawn mowed. Hope so.
> 
> In the 80's today then rain tonight sometime.
> 
> Seem south get hit with tornados again.


Yes he did yarny...the same day I posted. Halfway though mowing he decided to mow Bills yard next door. He got caught up in the long grass and busted the belt on the mower deck.
Why hubby didn`t do our yard first, and then went to Bills is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The kids are fine. Yesterday all the teenagers were working - so that was a very good sign! One works at Panera, one at a shoe store, one refs soccer, and one cuts grass.
> 
> It's hard for three weeks at a time. It's usually just one week. He's a big help at home, and now she has it all to do. Getting all those kids to their activities is probably the hardest part. Luckily, two of the big kids can get to activities on their own now, and her in-laws live in the same neighborhood and help when schedules conflict. I haven't been able to help out lately.


My other daughter is the one who may move out of the country. They won't know for quite a while. They just have to wait and see what assignments come up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes he did yarny...the same day I posted. Halfway though mowing he decided to mow Bills yard next door. He got caught up in the long grass and busted the belt on the mower deck.
> Why hubby didn`t do our yard first, and then went to Bills is beyond my comprehension.


Happy Mother's Day, WendyBee! with lots of hugs and love.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My bronchitis is better, but I keep asking myself why we came to a place where winter is still evident. It is over 80 degrees in Indiana. I love the scenery, but if I never saw snow again after last winter, I'd be happy.


It's good to hear you're feeling better, KC!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, are you getting any of the tropical storm that is floating off the east coast? Most of our weekend weather will be heading east. I think CB will get some pretty severe storms her way this afternoon. Stay safe CB.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all.


No storms here. We're pretty far inland. We may get rain on Tuesday. It's unusually hot, though, for this time of year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, CB.
> AK weather, but no AC! :|


Ah, that's the hard part. A friend of mine is from Michigan. She said the summers sometimes get hot - and no a/c.

Down here - well, I'd have to move! It's possible for us to need the a/c (off and on) from May through November.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never gone to a chiropractor, but Annie has had other back and neck problems and feels better after an adjustment. How do others feel about it?
> 
> My cousin spends 2 or 3 months in a small village in Thailand to get a break from our winters, even though they really aren't that bad. He doesn't have a lot of responsibilities so it's easy to get away.


How do I feel about chiropracters? I read an article about them once, and it was very negative. I know lots of people who go to them and get help, but I hope I never have to do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never gone to a chiropractor, but Annie has had other back and neck problems and feels better after an adjustment. How do others feel about it?
> 
> My cousin spends 2 or 3 months in a small village in Thailand to get a break from our winters, even though they really aren't that bad. He doesn't have a lot of responsibilities so it's easy to get away.


Your cousin lives the good life!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Legends and Lies on Fox - about Western legendary figures. I thought I'd hate it, but DH and I have enjoyed all of them. Very interesting.

I have someone to suggest this to - really into the West and history - but he's a liberal and probably wouldn't watch Fox.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi everyone...I hope you had a wonderful Mothers Day. I was busy all day - but at least I didn`t have to cook.
Earlier this evening I lit a huge bonfire in my back yard of all bruish, fallen branches, bags and bags of cardboard I`ve been saving for months. It was a huge bonfire and lasted for hours before I raked out the flames and then came indoors. It`s supposed to rain tomorrow, that`s why I did it tonight.
While I was sat outside with the rake, I was listening to my fave songs on my mp3 player. And for a time the rake became my microphone stand and I was belting out the songs like you wouldn`t believe. I was far enough away where no one could see or hear me LOL. I was surprised that most of the songs on my mp3 player are from the 60`s, 70`s and 80`s. Sadly, they just don`t make songs like they used to.
Still trying to catch up on my reading. And as always I am behind in my knitting. I`m sure I`ll catch up now we have about a week of rain, and I can stay indoors.
This is for all our Mothers that we miss today, and always.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never gone to a chiropractor, but Annie has had other back and neck problems and feels better after an adjustment. How do others feel about it?
> 
> My cousin spends 2 or 3 months in a small village in Thailand to get a break from our winters, even though they really aren't that bad. He doesn't have a lot of responsibilities so it's easy to get away.


I went about 20 years ago 3 times a week for along time. The chiropractor kept me from having back surgery. I had an injured tail bone. It was painful but helped me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got home from Michael's. I bought painting supplies for Sarah's tenth birthday.
> 
> I also bought a kntting book! I may try something new. Knowing me, I'll take a while to do it! Baby steps.
> 
> ...


bon... it`s been my experience over the years that if I`m in a craft store and I ponder on buying something, and then just leaving it on the shelf. By that same day I will kick myself for not buying it. I hope you will reconsider and buy those bamboo circulars at the next opportunity. You will be glad you did. I have a mini circular set of bamboo needles that are invaluable to me for knitting edging for my afghans. I couldn`t be without them.
I admit I have never tried bamboo circulars for afghans yet, but I hope to one day. I just want to do a bit more research on them first.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Happy Mother's Day, WendyBee! with lots of hugs and love.♥


Thank you Jokim - and the same to you too ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My other daughter is the one who may move out of the country. They won't know for quite a while. They just have to wait and see what assignments come up.


Ok. Let us know when you know if DD is moving out of the country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, that's the hard part. A friend of mine is from Michigan. She said the summers sometimes get hot - and no a/c.
> 
> Down here - well, I'd have to move! It's possible for us to need the a/c (off and on) from May through November.


We have our a/c on sometimes 9 months out of the year upstairs.
We are going to have bad weather again during the night. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone...I hope you had a wonderful Mothers Day. I was busy all day - but at least I didn`t have to cook.
> Earlier this evening I lit a huge bonfire in my back yard of all bruish, fallen branches, bags and bags of cardboard I`ve been saving for months. It was a huge bonfire and lasted for hours before I raked out the flames and then came indoors. It`s supposed to rain tomorrow, that`s why I did it tonight.
> While I was sat outside with the rake, I was listening to my fave songs on my mp3 player. And for a time the rake became my microphone stand and I was belting out the songs like you wouldn`t believe. I was far enough away where no one could see or hear me LOL. I was surprised that most of the songs on my mp3 player are from the 60`s, 70`s and 80`s. Sadly, they just don`t make songs like they used to.
> Still trying to catch up on my reading. And as always I am behind in my knitting. I`m sure I`ll catch up now we have about a week of rain, and I can stay indoors.
> This is for all our Mothers that we miss today, and always.


You sound like you had a good time singing WeBee. Music always helps the work pass by faster.
I have faith that you will catch up on your knitting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yes he did yarny...the same day I posted. Halfway though mowing he decided to mow Bills yard next door. He got caught up in the long grass and busted the belt on the mower deck.
> Why hubby didn`t do our yard first, and then went to Bills is beyond my comprehension.


Must be frustrating to have 2 breakdowns on the mower, but it would have been nice if your yard was done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My other daughter is the one who may move out of the country. They won't know for quite a while. They just have to wait and see what assignments come up.


Well that leaves them closer to you in the meantime!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone...I hope you had a wonderful Mothers Day. I was busy all day - but at least I didn`t have to cook.
> Earlier this evening I lit a huge bonfire in my back yard of all bruish, fallen branches, bags and bags of cardboard I`ve been saving for months. It was a huge bonfire and lasted for hours before I raked out the flames and then came indoors. It`s supposed to rain tomorrow, that`s why I did it tonight.
> While I was sat outside with the rake, I was listening to my fave songs on my mp3 player. And for a time the rake became my microphone stand and I was belting out the songs like you wouldn`t believe. I was far enough away where no one could see or hear me LOL. I was surprised that most of the songs on my mp3 player are from the 60`s, 70`s and 80`s. Sadly, they just don`t make songs like they used to.
> Still trying to catch up on my reading. And as always I am behind in my knitting. I`m sure I`ll catch up now we have about a week of rain, and I can stay indoors.
> This is for all our Mothers that we miss today, and always.


I'm glad you had such a great day Wendy! Beautiful message for Moms Wendy; I'm sure you missed your's a little more than usual today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone...I hope you had a wonderful Mothers Day. I was busy all day - but at least I didn`t have to cook.
> Earlier this evening I lit a huge bonfire in my back yard of all bruish, fallen branches, bags and bags of cardboard I`ve been saving for months. It was a huge bonfire and lasted for hours before I raked out the flames and then came indoors. It`s supposed to rain tomorrow, that`s why I did it tonight.
> While I was sat outside with the rake, I was listening to my fave songs on my mp3 player. And for a time the rake became my microphone stand and I was belting out the songs like you wouldn`t believe. I was far enough away where no one could see or hear me LOL. I was surprised that most of the songs on my mp3 player are from the 60`s, 70`s and 80`s. Sadly, they just don`t make songs like they used to.
> Still trying to catch up on my reading. And as always I am behind in my knitting. I`m sure I`ll catch up now we have about a week of rain, and I can stay indoors.
> This is for all our Mothers that we miss today, and always.


It sounds like you had a rousing good time raking those leaves! I agree - they don't make songs like they used to. Mine go back to the '50s.

Your Mothers' Day picture is very nice.

Happy Mothers' Day, WendyBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon... it`s been my experience over the years that if I`m in a craft store and I ponder on buying something, and then just leaving it on the shelf. By that same day I will kick myself for not buying it. I hope you will reconsider and buy those bamboo circulars at the next opportunity. You will be glad you did. I have a mini circular set of bamboo needles that are invaluable to me for knitting edging for my afghans. I couldn`t be without them.
> I admit I have never tried bamboo circulars for afghans yet, but I hope to one day. I just want to do a bit more research on them first.


I appreciate your advice, and I will take it, WendyBee. I'll buy the circulars next time I'm there. I love bamboo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok. Let us know when you know if DD is moving out of the country.


I will. I'll be crying all over the keyboard. Unless she stays in Mobile - or even goes to Houston. That was a great place to live. Both are close enough for visits - but Mobile is easy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well that leaves them closer to you in the meantime!


Yes. I'm looking forward to going there. It all depends on DH.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, ladies and Karverr who has left us for someone else! I hope you all had a lovely Mothers' Day.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is your cough CB? I hope you and Yarnie are both feeling a lot better and joining KC on getting rid of that nasty bug. My Mom has got a bad cough now too and isn't feeling too well in general. It's been a tough winter with so many not being well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Legends and Lies on Fox - about Western legendary figures. I thought I'd hate it, but DH and I have enjoyed all of them. Very interesting.
> 
> I have someone to suggest this to - really into the West and history - but he's a liberal and probably wouldn't watch Fox.


Dh has it taped. He loves the wild west. Pow, pow all night long. :shock: Or war movies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I will. I'll be crying all over the keyboard. Unless she stays in Mobile - or even goes to Houston. That was a great place to live. Both are close enough for visits - but Mobile is easy.


I hope she stays close by her mama.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your cough CB? I hope you and Yarnie are both feeling a lot better and joining KC on getting rid of that nasty bug. My Mom has got a bad cough now too and isn't feeling too well in general. It's been a tough winter with so many not being well.


I feel so much better since I started the meds. I still am dizzy but the coughing is better.
I hope your Mom gets help before the cough turns into something bad. Everyone in our town is having it. It starts out like an allergy attack then you realize you are sick with a bug. 
Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Yarnie, KC and WCK's Mom to feel Your healing hand on them tonight . In Jesus Name I pray and give thanks. Amen.
Thanks for asking about me WCK. XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel so much better since I started the meds. I still am dizzy but the coughing is better.
> I hope your Mom gets help before the cough turns into something bad. Everyone in our town is having it. It starts out like an allergy attack then you realize you are sick with a bug.
> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Yarnie, KC and WCK's Mom to feel Your healing hand on them tonight . In Jesus Name I pray and give thanks. Amen.
> Thanks for asking about me WCK. XX ♥


So glad the meds are helping. Thanks for the prayers!

So good to be with friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon... it`s been my experience over the years that if I`m in a craft store and I ponder on buying something, and then just leaving it on the shelf. By that same day I will kick myself for not buying it. I hope you will reconsider and buy those bamboo circulars at the next opportunity. You will be glad you did. I have a mini circular set of bamboo needles that are invaluable to me for knitting edging for my afghans. I couldn`t be without them.
> I admit I have never tried bamboo circulars for afghans yet, but I hope to one day. I just want to do a bit more research on them first.


WendyBee, you remind me of an old friend of mine. We went to a garage sale, and I saw a beautiful wood bread box with a carving on the front. I wanted to buy it but hesitated. She said, "Buy it! You'll kick yourself later if you don't." I bought it. That was probably 25 years ago, I still use it every day and have never regretted it. Everyone needs a friend like you to say Just Do It!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your cough CB? I hope you and Yarnie are both feeling a lot better and joining KC on getting rid of that nasty bug. My Mom has got a bad cough now too and isn't feeling too well in general. It's been a tough winter with so many not being well.


I'm sorry about your mother getting sick. I hope she gets over it in a hurry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh has it taped. He loves the wild west. Pow, pow all night long. :shock: Or war movies.


 :lol: So does mine. I hate war movies - too sad. Legends and Lies has been interesting to me. Of course, I knit while it's on. I like the format of the show.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope she stays close by her mama.


Thank you, CB. I do, too - but most of all I hope they find a place that's a happy place for all of them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad the meds are helping. Thanks for the prayers!
> 
> So good to be with friends.


Sweet picture - and good advice.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope everyone with the cough/bronchitis going around is on meds and healing, I get better every day, but am no longer on meds. 

Yesterday, I went out to eat for breakfast and dinner (we only had two meals), and DH had elk. It was tender and tasty he said. I was going to have bison, but backed off when the waitress said they had had a few complaints that it was grisley. So I had beef. It was good. The restaurant was lovely, like a big lodge and dress was casual, which is good because I didn't bring many dressy clothes. We browsed in little shops during the day, but the air was a little too cold for me.

The mountain ranges are awesome, but I enjoy seeing the herds of elk most of all. They gather everywhere, even in town. We found droppings just outside our front door. They come down from the mountains at this time of year to calf, and seemed to inately know that a storm was coming on Saturday night, which is another reason they come down to lower areas. I can see now why in many states farmers are transporting elk to new grazing areas. If you get a chance to eat elk, do it. It is not gamey-tasting like venison. We have seen no moose. They like to eat willow, so they stay close to water. They are also calving now and can be very dangerous at this time. Elk can be unpredictable during the calving season but moose can get enraged easily.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad the meds are helping. Thanks for the prayers!
> 
> So good to be with friends.


  :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I appreciate your advice, and I will take it, WendyBee. I'll buy the circulars next time I'm there. I love bamboo.


I`m glad bon....you won`t be sorry I promise you. ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a bit of a scare last night after I came in from lighting a bonfire.
It still smelt a bit smokey outside, so I walked through to my laundry room to get through the back door. As I was walking through I saw this massive bit of red by the window of my back door and I ran outside in a panic because I thought the bonfire had reignited. Well as I opened the back door I realised that the red I saw was my sons work shirts reflection shining against the window where they were on hangers on the shelves, and the light was on.!!
Phew panic over!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a bit of a scare last night after I came in from lighting a bonfire.
> It still smelt a bit smokey outside, so I walked through to my laundry room to get through the back door. As I was walking through I saw this massive bit of red by the window of my back door and I ran outside in a panic because I thought the bonfire had reignited. Well as I opened the back door I realised that the red I saw was my sons work shirts reflection shining against the window where they were on hangers on the shelves, and the light was on.!!
> Phew panic over!!!


Ha I hate when that happens. I am glad it was just a shirt. 
WCK how was the yarn picking yesterday? 
We had tornadoes in Ar. Two people were killed. We are just flooded out some.
Solo how did you make it yesterday?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha I hate when that happens. I am glad it was just a shirt.
> WCK how was the yarn picking yesterday?
> We had tornadoes in Ar. Two people were killed. We are just flooded out some.
> Solo how did you make it yesterday?


CB,
Read that in the news. Was wondering how you are doing - which is fine, or you wouldn't write.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great Mother's Day as my SIL grilled steaks, & grands made mashed potatoes, green beans & Apple salad. It was very good.

Going to dentist so must hurry. Hugs to all, Janie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m glad bon....you won`t be sorry I promise you. ♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a bit of a scare last night after I came in from lighting a bonfire.
> It still smelt a bit smokey outside, so I walked through to my laundry room to get through the back door. As I was walking through I saw this massive bit of red by the window of my back door and I ran outside in a panic because I thought the bonfire had reignited. Well as I opened the back door I realised that the red I saw was my sons work shirts reflection shining against the window where they were on hangers on the shelves, and the light was on.!!
> Phew panic over!!!


Oh - that would scare me, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hope everyone had a great Mother's Day as my SIL grilled steaks, & grands made mashed potatoes, green beans & Apple salad. It was very good.
> 
> Going to dentist so must hurry. Hugs to all, Janie


Sounds like a great meal - and good company!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

mmmm steaks, mashed potatoes, and green beans....sounds like a lovely meal Janie....and one that you didn`t have to cook for yourself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> mmmm steaks, mashed potatoes, and green beans....sounds like a lovely meal Janie....and one that you didn`t have to cook for yourself.


Sounds wonderful. Steak and mashed potatoes are my favorite.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha I hate when that happens. I am glad it was just a shirt.
> WCK how was the yarn picking yesterday?
> We had tornadoes in Ar. Two people were killed. We are just flooded out some.
> Solo how did you make it yesterday?


We just had rain, nothing severe. We had just over 5" of rain over the last few days. Some areas had double that. There is a lot of flooding around here but not too much in neighborhoods. It looks like we will have nice sunny weather for a few days and then more rain for the rest of the week. The water levels in all the lakes are almost back to normal, which will be great for kayaking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We just had rain, nothing severe. We had just over 5" of rain over the last few days. Some areas had double that. There is a lot of flooding around here but not too much in neighborhoods. It looks like we will have nice sunny weather for a few days and then more rain for the rest of the week. The water levels in all the lakes are almost back to normal, which will be great for kayaking.


Sounds good - especially the kayaking part. For you. Not me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> mmmm steaks, mashed potatoes, and green beans....sounds like a lovely meal Janie....and one that you didn`t have to cook for yourself.


We also had steaks, Janie, but with roasted Brussels sprouts and California veggies, angel food cake with cool whip and fresh fruits. Excellent meal.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds good - especially the kayaking part. For you. Not me.


I would be frightened of kayaking. I'd roll over and drown.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We also had steaks, Janie, but with roasted Brussels sprouts and California veggies, angel food cake with cool whip and fresh fruits. Excellent meal.♥


I'm getting hungry reading about these nice meals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I would be frightened of kayaking. I'd roll over and drown.


So would I!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I would be frightened of kayaking. I'd roll over and drown.


In all my years of kayaking I've never rolled over or fallen out of a kayak. I have a sit on top kayak, so should I be tossed out, I would clear the kayak. I would be free to reach the surface, if I went under. The sit on top kayaks are similar to canoes in that you are free inside. The other type of kayak, the ones you have to get into and use a skirt are the ones that do roll over, are easily righted with proper instruction and a little practice. I also don't kayak in rough waters.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> In all my years of kayaking I've never rolled over or fallen out of a kayak. I have a sit on top kayak, so should I be tossed out, I would clear the kayak. I would be free to reach the surface, if I went under. The sit on top kayaks are similar to canoes in that you are free inside. The other type of kayak, the ones you have to get into and use a skirt are the ones that do roll over, are easily righted with proper instruction and a little practice. I also don't kayak in rough waters.


Thanks for the info. Interesting. I am such a weak swimmer.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha I hate when that happens. I am glad it was just a shirt.
> WCK how was the yarn picking yesterday?
> We had tornadoes in Ar. Two people were killed. We are just flooded out some.
> Solo how did you make it yesterday?


Oh my goodness that`s so tragic Bumpy. I`m so sorry. Please stay safe.
We`re getting some bad storms here tonight. I hope we won`t lose power. But I`d rather lose power than a house!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey. Just had a minute to sit down to say hi.

Needed to babysit today. And on my way two Pomeranians standing in the middle of a VERY busy road. Almost hit by a semi. Put my flashers on, got out, they jumped in the car and I tried several homes trying to find their home. Didn't, but a very nice officer from Animal Control came and got them and promised me to find their owner. One even had one of those teddy bear cuts, so I know they are loved. Might call in a few days and see what happened to them. They would never last at my home, too prissy. 

Since I was gone most of the day, need to have puppy play time, or none of us will get any sleep tonight


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey. Just had a minute to sit down to say hi.
> 
> Needed to babysit today. And on my way two Pomeranians standing in the middle of a VERY busy road. Almost hit by a semi. Put my flashers on, got out, they jumped in the car and I tried several homes trying to find their home. Didn't, but a very nice officer from Animal Control came and got them and promised me to find their owner. One even had one of those teddy bear cuts, so I know they are loved. Might call in a few days and see what happened to them. They would never last at my home, too prissy.
> 
> Since I was gone most of the day, need to have puppy play time, or none of us will get any sleep tonight


You did a very good thing. Please let us know if you find out what happened to them.


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

That was a beautiful story. Thanks for sharing. We all need to be reminded at times to see the good in everyone since we were all created equal. You can't judge until you've walked a mile in their shoes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know what it is like to be sick and have to wear a mask at a clinic because you had to go with husband to his eye appointment and they have to put drops in his eyes and he will not be able to drive home so just incase you have to be there.

It's hard to wear that mask and not fog up your glasses. I am amaze that I even made it though.

Oh LTL you are so kind to stop and help those puppies and make sure they are taken care of. 

I am so tired. and feel like being sick so off I go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I had a bit of a scare last night after I came in from lighting a bonfire.
> It still smelt a bit smokey outside, so I walked through to my laundry room to get through the back door. As I was walking through I saw this massive bit of red by the window of my back door and I ran outside in a panic because I thought the bonfire had reignited. Well as I opened the back door I realised that the red I saw was my sons work shirts reflection shining against the window where they were on hangers on the shelves, and the light was on.!!
> Phew panic over!!!


Wow what a relief!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha I hate when that happens. I am glad it was just a shirt.
> WCK how was the yarn picking yesterday?
> We had tornadoes in Ar. Two people were killed. We are just flooded out some.
> Solo how did you make it yesterday?


I didn't hear about the tornados; so sorry to hear that people were killed. Was your house flooded or your yard?

I'm sure I ordered too much yarn again :shock: My eyes are bigger than my shelves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what it is like to be sick and have to wear a mask at a clinic because you had to go with husband to his eye appointment and they have to put drops in his eyes and he will not be able to drive home so just incase you have to be there.
> 
> It's hard to wear that mask and not fog up your glasses. I am amaze that I even made it though.
> 
> ...


Big hugs Yarnie - I hope you're better soon!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hope everyone had a great Mother's Day as my SIL grilled steaks, & grands made mashed potatoes, green beans & Apple salad. It was very good.
> 
> Going to dentist so must hurry. Hugs to all, Janie


A great family effort to make you a nice meal. Hope you're doing well Janie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We just had rain, nothing severe. We had just over 5" of rain over the last few days. Some areas had double that. There is a lot of flooding around here but not too much in neighborhoods. It looks like we will have nice sunny weather for a few days and then more rain for the rest of the week. The water levels in all the lakes are almost back to normal, which will be great for kayaking.


Good news that your water levels are almost back to normal, must be a big relief and the added benefit of good kayaking!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We also had steaks, Janie, but with roasted Brussels sprouts and California veggies, angel food cake with cool whip and fresh fruits. Excellent meal.♥


Sounds yummy Jokim; those are most of my favourites. I hope you had a great day and that your family pampered you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> In all my years of kayaking I've never rolled over or fallen out of a kayak. I have a sit on top kayak, so should I be tossed out, I would clear the kayak. I would be free to reach the surface, if I went under. The sit on top kayaks are similar to canoes in that you are free inside. The other type of kayak, the ones you have to get into and use a skirt are the ones that do roll over, are easily righted with proper instruction and a little practice. I also don't kayak in rough waters.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hey. Just had a minute to sit down to say hi.
> 
> Needed to babysit today. And on my way two Pomeranians standing in the middle of a VERY busy road. Almost hit by a semi. Put my flashers on, got out, they jumped in the car and I tried several homes trying to find their home. Didn't, but a very nice officer from Animal Control came and got them and promised me to find their owner. One even had one of those teddy bear cuts, so I know they are loved. Might call in a few days and see what happened to them. They would never last at my home, too prissy.
> 
> Since I was gone most of the day, need to have puppy play time, or none of us will get any sleep tonight


There must be a very relieved person(s) out there knowing that you rescued their puppies. I hope they're safe back in their homes.

My first dog was a pom/terrier x - he had the pom skirted behind but the terrier attitude!. He helped me survive my teens.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha I hate when that happens. I am glad it was just a shirt.
> WCK how was the yarn picking yesterday?
> We had tornadoes in Ar. Two people were killed. We are just flooded out some.
> Solo how did you make it yesterday?


Please be careful, CB. Hope there's not too much damage from the tornadoes.
The front that went through your area just went through this part of the state 10 mins. ago. Lots of high winds, and lightning/thunder. No damage around us, but some areas had their power knocked out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You did a very good thing. Please let us know if you find out what happened to them.


Yes, I'd like to know how they make out. My grandma had a Pomeranian. Too much dog hair.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what it is like to be sick and have to wear a mask at a clinic because you had to go with husband to his eye appointment and they have to put drops in his eyes and he will not be able to drive home so just incase you have to be there.
> 
> It's hard to wear that mask and not fog up your glasses. I am amaze that I even made it though.
> 
> ...


Rest up a bit, Yarnie. Chat again when you're feeling better.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope everyone with the cough/bronchitis going around is on meds and healing, I get better every day, but am no longer on meds.
> 
> Yesterday, I went out to eat for breakfast and dinner (we only had two meals), and DH had elk. It was tender and tasty he said. I was going to have bison, but backed off when the waitress said they had had a few complaints that it was grisley. So I had beef. It was good. The restaurant was lovely, like a big lodge and dress was casual, which is good because I didn't bring many dressy clothes. We browsed in little shops during the day, but the air was a little too cold for me.
> 
> The mountain ranges are awesome, but I enjoy seeing the herds of elk most of all. They gather everywhere, even in town. We found droppings just outside our front door. They come down from the mountains at this time of year to calf, and seemed to inately know that a storm was coming on Saturday night, which is another reason they come down to lower areas. I can see now why in many states farmers are transporting elk to new grazing areas. If you get a chance to eat elk, do it. It is not gamey-tasting like venison. We have seen no moose. They like to eat willow, so they stay close to water. They are also calving now and can be very dangerous at this time. Elk can be unpredictable during the calving season but moose can get enraged easily.


Sounds like you're having a good time, KC, and I'm happy to know you're getting better with the bronchial issue. Trying new game meat is adventurous. I've had bison. It was a little on the chewy side, but the burgers were very tasty. I'll have to try elk, when I have the opportunity. Thanks for the info.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a bit of a scare last night after I came in from lighting a bonfire.
> It still smelt a bit smokey outside, so I walked through to my laundry room to get through the back door. As I was walking through I saw this massive bit of red by the window of my back door and I ran outside in a panic because I thought the bonfire had reignited. Well as I opened the back door I realised that the red I saw was my sons work shirts reflection shining against the window where they were on hangers on the shelves, and the light was on.!!
> Phew panic over!!!


Oh no! That would've given me a heart attack, WendyBee.
There is no time to think, you just react. Thank goodness that is turned out to be nothing serious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy Jokim; those are most of my favourites. I hope you had a great day and that your family pampered you.


Thank you, Kitty. They pampered me by having me only make the Brussels sprouts. DH did the rest. For breakfast, we went out. It was a lazy day, for a change. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> In all my years of kayaking I've never rolled over or fallen out of a kayak. I have a sit on top kayak, so should I be tossed out, I would clear the kayak. I would be free to reach the surface, if I went under. The sit on top kayaks are similar to canoes in that you are free inside. The other type of kayak, the ones you have to get into and use a skirt are the ones that do roll over, are easily righted with proper instruction and a little practice. I also don't kayak in rough waters.


Interesting. Very sensible to stay out of rough waters. I admire your sporting ability, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey. Just had a minute to sit down to say hi.
> 
> Needed to babysit today. And on my way two Pomeranians standing in the middle of a VERY busy road. Almost hit by a semi. Put my flashers on, got out, they jumped in the car and I tried several homes trying to find their home. Didn't, but a very nice officer from Animal Control came and got them and promised me to find their owner. One even had one of those teddy bear cuts, so I know they are loved. Might call in a few days and see what happened to them. They would never last at my home, too prissy.
> 
> Since I was gone most of the day, need to have puppy play time, or none of us will get any sleep tonight


So nice of you to rescue them. They jumped right in your car? They must have known you'd take care of them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what it is like to be sick and have to wear a mask at a clinic because you had to go with husband to his eye appointment and they have to put drops in his eyes and he will not be able to drive home so just incase you have to be there.
> 
> It's hard to wear that mask and not fog up your glasses. I am amaze that I even made it though.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you're feeling so bad, Yarnie. The mask is a pain. DH had to wear one whenever he went out for a few weeks. He was glad to be done with it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't hear about the tornados; so sorry to hear that people were killed. Was your house flooded or your yard?
> 
> I'm sure I ordered too much yarn again :shock: My eyes are bigger than my shelves.


Better too much than not enough?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There must be a very relieved person(s) out there knowing that you rescued their puppies. I hope they're safe back in their homes.
> 
> My first dog was a pom/terrier x - he had the pom skirted behind but the terrier attitude!. He helped me survive my teens.


Aw - nice dog!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB - terrible about the tornado deaths. I saw pictures on tv - the destruction is unbelievable. Houses reduced to sticks. Heartbreaking for those people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey. Just had a minute to sit down to say hi.
> 
> Needed to babysit today. And on my way two Pomeranians standing in the middle of a VERY busy road. Almost hit by a semi. Put my flashers on, got out, they jumped in the car and I tried several homes trying to find their home. Didn't, but a very nice officer from Animal Control came and got them and promised me to find their owner. One even had one of those teddy bear cuts, so I know they are loved. Might call in a few days and see what happened to them. They would never last at my home, too prissy.
> 
> Since I was gone most of the day, need to have puppy play time, or none of us will get any sleep tonight


I hope they find their owners. Someone is upset tonight over them. Prayers they find their family.
lol too prissy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight Ladies! Can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what it is like to be sick and have to wear a mask at a clinic because you had to go with husband to his eye appointment and they have to put drops in his eyes and he will not be able to drive home so just incase you have to be there.
> 
> It's hard to wear that mask and not fog up your glasses. I am amaze that I even made it though.
> 
> ...


Poor Yarnie.  I hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't hear about the tornados; so sorry to hear that people were killed. Was your house flooded or your yard?
> 
> I'm sure I ordered too much yarn again :shock: My eyes are bigger than my shelves.


I saw it on facebook. One of our ex pastors daughter told it hit in her parents town. They were ok but the neighbors on both sides of them were hit. It was a couple that got killed together.
I knew you would get lots of yummy yarn. You will have room because you will sell it all. What fun. What is popular for the winter?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. I hope everyone who is sick feels better in the morning. 

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, I've got a busy day so just saying hi. Sorry you aren't up to par Yarnie, hope today will be better. Weebee, glad there wasn't a fire just a shirt. Sorry about the tornados as we get those things too.

LTL, you be careful stopping on a busy highway as that is how people get hit as everyone is busy either looking up a number or talking/texting on a phone. You are a good to help those dogs -- poor things lost. Let us know if the "parents" are found.

We had a 3 year old missing for 7 hours as he got out of the house while dad slept. Mom came home from work & was almost out of her mind. The child was found inside a neighbors house (where he found an unlocked door by the owners) by the middle school child who got off the bus! Lucky parents as there was an unfenced pond near by their house. Wow!

I couldn't watch the news as it upset me.

Just trying to get housework done as cooked meatloaf so not cooking much today except a veg to go with the meat. DH looooves meatloaf!

Everyone take care & be careful.

Oh, DH has lost his glasses & has no idea where he had them last as he wears them all day but only needs them to read as tops are clear. They are fairly new & cost $650. Oh, boy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what it is like to be sick and have to wear a mask at a clinic because you had to go with husband to his eye appointment and they have to put drops in his eyes and he will not be able to drive home so just incase you have to be there.
> 
> It's hard to wear that mask and not fog up your glasses. I am amaze that I even made it though.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear. Please get better soon! And you had to go out when you were sick. Oh, no...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't hear about the tornados; so sorry to hear that people were killed. Was your house flooded or your yard?
> 
> I'm sure I ordered too much yarn again :shock: My eyes are bigger than my shelves.


I ordered more yarn, too. I saw a pattern on Ravelry called "After the Rain" by Heidi K.... I ordered the yarn. I love the sweater.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I've got a busy day so just saying hi. Sorry you aren't up to par Yarnie, hope today will be better. Weebee, glad there wasn't a fire just a shirt. Sorry about the tornados as we get those things too.
> 
> LTL, you be careful stopping on a busy highway as that is how people get hit as everyone is busy either looking up a number or talking/texting on a phone. You are a good to help those dogs -- poor things lost. Let us know if the "parents" are found.
> 
> ...


Meatloaf - I love it too.

So glad the little one was found.

Sorry DH lost his glasses. I bet they'll turn up where he least expects them. That happens to me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janie....I`m saying a prayer that your hubby finds his glasses. Tell him to look on the sides of the chair he was sitting in. That`s where hubby found his.
Hope he finds them...I`d be lost without mine.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim....I sent you a PM


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Well the lost puppies mom found them, well found me. Told her where they were...........yippie a happy ending
Hot here today, over 90. Did some power washing in the morning, might do more later.

tfn


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Interesting. Very sensible to stay out of rough waters. I admire your sporting ability, Solo!


I love being on the water, so kayaking was a no brainer for me. It's a sport that can keep many levels of experience happy. It can go from extreme, think whitewater kayaking, to a lazy float on a river. It's also ever so much cheaper than buying a sailboat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Well the lost puppies mom found them, well found me. Told her where they were...........yippie a happy ending
> Hot here today, over 90. Did some power washing in the morning, might do more later.
> 
> tfn


That`s excellent news LTL. I love happy endings. The puppies owner must have been frantic with worry. I know I would have been.

We had temps in the 90`s yesterday too. I found it hard to do anything. But thankfully the temperature has dropped now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I love being on the water, so kayaking was a no brainer for me. It's a sport that can keep many levels of experience happy. It can go from extreme, think whitewater kayaking, to a lazy float on a river. It's also ever so much cheaper than buying a sailboat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


It sounds fun have you done the Buffalo River in AR? We have camped and fished but we have never kayaked there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well the lost puppies mom found them, well found me. Told her where they were...........yippie a happy ending
> Hot here today, over 90. Did some power washing in the morning, might do more later.
> 
> tfn


Yay! Good for you saving them. I know the mama is happy to have her babies back. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Watch out for runaway balls of yarn :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw it on facebook. One of our ex pastors daughter told it hit in her parents town. They were ok but the neighbors on both sides of them were hit. It was a couple that got killed together.
> I knew you would get lots of yummy yarn. You will have room because you will sell it all. What fun. What is popular for the winter?


Scary when the wind has so much power! There was another earthquake in Nepal too. 

Bulky textured yarns are still popular, but lots of new tweed yarns are showing up. Also lots of new DK/sport and lace weights. Hollow / chained yarns are also becoming more popular; they're very light for their gauge and have great yardage.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I've got a busy day so just saying hi. Sorry you aren't up to par Yarnie, hope today will be better. Weebee, glad there wasn't a fire just a shirt. Sorry about the tornados as we get those things too.
> 
> LTL, you be careful stopping on a busy highway as that is how people get hit as everyone is busy either looking up a number or talking/texting on a phone. You are a good to help those dogs -- poor things lost. Let us know if the "parents" are found.
> 
> ...


Have a great day Janie and enjoy the meatloaf. Hope DH finds his glasses. My DH has 2 pair and always has to go on the hunt for them too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I ordered more yarn, too. I saw a pattern on Ravelry called "After the Rain" by Heidi K.... I ordered the yarn. I love the sweater.


Nice looking sweater LL! What kind of yarn are you going to make it in?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Well the lost puppies mom found them, well found me. Told her where they were...........yippie a happy ending
> Hot here today, over 90. Did some power washing in the morning, might do more later.
> 
> tfn


That must have been a very relieved mom :thumbup: The pups must have been happy to be bailed out of the slammer too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I love being on the water, so kayaking was a no brainer for me. It's a sport that can keep many levels of experience happy. It can go from extreme, think whitewater kayaking, to a lazy float on a river. It's also ever so much cheaper than buying a sailboat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Did you try canoeing too before you decided on the kayak?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice looking sweater LL! What kind of yarn are you going to make it in?


I am going to use Hempathy (presently on sale at Webs) and make it the exact same color as you see it - in the soft blue and green stripe.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I've got a busy day so just saying hi. Sorry you aren't up to par Yarnie, hope today will be better. Weebee, glad there wasn't a fire just a shirt. Sorry about the tornados as we get those things too.
> 
> LTL, you be careful stopping on a busy highway as that is how people get hit as everyone is busy either looking up a number or talking/texting on a phone. You are a good to help those dogs -- poor things lost. Let us know if the "parents" are found.
> 
> ...


Hope your DH finds his glasses, Janie. When you need them only for reading, you still can't live without them. I know, I have to have mine on all the time. Besides, his cost so much, he needs to find the pair soon.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Watch out for runaway balls of yarn :XD:


Cute, esp. the sneakers sticking out, Kitty. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Scary when the wind has so much power! There was another earthquake in Nepal too.
> 
> Bulky textured yarns are still popular, but lots of new tweed yarns are showing up. Also lots of new DK/sport and lace weights. Hollow / chained yarns are also becoming more popular; they're very light for their gauge and have great yardage.


Sounds like a nice future in yarns for us, from what you're seeing, Kitty. How is the drape of the hollow/chained yarns? I have some in my STASH but haven't made anything with it, yet.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

more political hypocrisy...

"Barack Obama wont give the go-ahead for the Keystone XL pipeline but is perfectly fine with drilling in the Arctic. On Monday the administration approved plans for Arctic drilling , saying it will apply rigorous standards to protect the environment. Huh? A delicate ecosystem in extreme temperatures at the top of the planet can be adequately protected against disaster, but not Nebraska? In some weird, parallel Obamaesque universe, this is supposed to make sense. Maybe David Suzuki can explain it."

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/obama-hearts-big-oil-in-the-arctic-and-other-reasons-to-fear-for-humanity


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

With the twins afghans I`m making, it`s taking quite a while. But these afghans are really thick so I doubt if they`ll be used during the hot summer when they`re born.
So I decided to make them both a thin lace afghan each in blue for the summer, and the thick blue and white ones for Christmas.

At least this way it will give me a bit of breathing room - especially as it`s taking so long to do the WV state fair afghan. The cable edging is so detailed it`s taking longer than I originally thought.

I just saw Bill, the twins Grandaddy bring his Jeep on our property helping hubby pump up the tire on our lawn tractor. I showed him the partially finished afghan and he wholeheartedly approves of a summer and winter afghan for his future grand sons.
Now to design a lace pattern while I listen to Mark Levin LOL. I really &#9829; his show. It`s the highlight of my evening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I've got a busy day so just saying hi. Sorry you aren't up to par Yarnie, hope today will be better. Weebee, glad there wasn't a fire just a shirt. Sorry about the tornados as we get those things too.
> 
> LTL, you be careful stopping on a busy highway as that is how people get hit as everyone is busy either looking up a number or talking/texting on a phone. You are a good to help those dogs -- poor things lost. Let us know if the "parents" are found.
> 
> ...


Did you DH find his glasses? 
That is so scary about the child. Thank God they found him. My son use to hide from my mother. He would get in the bathtub and take a nap.
I had meat loaf too yesterday. Today I ate meat loaf sandwiches . I am the only meat loaf lover here. I usually put mixed veggies in the middle and add cheese to my meatloaf.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Watch out for runaway balls of yarn :XD:


Is that what you bought Sunday? :-o :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Scary when the wind has so much power! There was another earthquake in Nepal too.
> 
> Bulky textured yarns are still popular, but lots of new tweed yarns are showing up. Also lots of new DK/sport and lace weights. Hollow / chained yarns are also becoming more popular; they're very light for their gauge and have great yardage.


I heard about the earthquake. So terrible. I heard the USA has lost a helicopter that was searching for people. Prayers for them to be found alive.
I love tweed. You will have to show us when it gets in.
I know you had a hard time picking out the new yarns.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am going to use Hempathy (presently on sale at Webs) and make it the exact same color as you see it - in the soft blue and green stripe.


I couldn't find your pattern. I saw the Hempathy on sale. Let me know how you like it . I was tempted to buy me some too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> With the twins afghans I`m making, it`s taking quite a while. But these afghans are really thick so I doubt if they`ll be used during the hot summer when they`re born.
> So I decided to make them both a thin lace afghan each in blue for the summer, and the thick blue and white ones for Christmas.
> 
> At least this way it will give me a bit of breathing room - especially as it`s taking so long to do the WV state fair afghan. The cable edging is so detailed it`s taking longer than I originally thought.
> ...


You are a very kind hearted and giving person WeBee. I can't wait to see your baby blankies. I don't know how you have a family and do all of your knitting. 
When is the WV fair?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> more political hypocrisy...
> 
> "Barack Obama wont give the go-ahead for the Keystone XL pipeline but is perfectly fine with drilling in the Arctic. On Monday the administration approved plans for Arctic drilling , saying it will apply rigorous standards to protect the environment. Huh? A delicate ecosystem in extreme temperatures at the top of the planet can be adequately protected against disaster, but not Nebraska? In some weird, parallel Obamaesque universe, this is supposed to make sense. Maybe David Suzuki can explain it."
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/obama-hearts-big-oil-in-the-arctic-and-other-reasons-to-fear-for-humanity


 :roll: :thumbdown:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a very kind hearted and giving person WeBee. I can't wait to see your baby blankies. I don't know how you have a family and do all of your knitting.
> When is the WV fair?


Thank you Bumpy ♥
The WV state fair is in August, but the entries have to be tagged and at the state fair by July, not sure when.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just checking in -- we haven't found the glasses & I don't think we will. He lost his phone & we never found it. He is pretty sure his pocket knife is in the garden! I asked him if he thinks it will grow -- sorta made him mad!

DH got a letter that his retirement from the trucking co he worked for can (after Obama signed the retirement act on Dec. 16, 2014) eliminate the retirement check he gets each month.

He is very upset & wonders how we will make the bills each month. It isn't much but it does pay some of our bills. Now, we have the monthly maintenance bill in Florida which isn't much, but it is another bill. We don't pay water/sewage as that is in the monthly maintenance. The park has its own water & sewage that eventually goes to the larger treatment plant maybe yearly so the cost is nominal. This is why we decided to buy.

It is well insulated; however! Gotta laugh at something!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in -- we haven't found the glasses & I don't think we will. He lost his phone & we never found it. He is pretty sure his pocket knife is in the garden! I asked him if he thinks it will grow -- sorta made him mad!
> 
> DH got a letter that his retirement from the trucking co he worked for can (after Obama signed the retirement act on Dec. 16, 2014) eliminate the retirement check he gets each month.
> 
> ...


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Janie and her DH. They need some miracles from You. I pray for the recovery of his glasses. Also I pray that You make a way for them out of the darkness of their finances. You have done Mighty things in their lives. I pray You continue to give them Your Joy. In all things we are happy because we know You tend to Your children Father God when we depend on You. We will give You all the Glory . All of our hope is in You. 
I ask for KC and Yarnie be restored to their health . I thank You for giving me all of the sisters on this thread. I pray You bless all of them with Your Love and Mercies.I thank You and love you. I pray in the Name of Jesus my Lord.
Love y'all.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well the lost puppies mom found them, well found me. Told her where they were...........yippie a happy ending
> Hot here today, over 90. Did some power washing in the morning, might do more later.
> 
> tfn


She must have been very happy and grateful to have them back again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I love being on the water, so kayaking was a no brainer for me. It's a sport that can keep many levels of experience happy. It can go from extreme, think whitewater kayaking, to a lazy float on a river. It's also ever so much cheaper than buying a sailboat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I think it's wonderful that you enjoy such a sport - and that you live near water.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Watch out for runaway balls of yarn :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am going to use Hempathy (presently on sale at Webs) and make it the exact same color as you see it - in the soft blue and green stripe.


Very pretty, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> With the twins afghans I`m making, it`s taking quite a while. But these afghans are really thick so I doubt if they`ll be used during the hot summer when they`re born.
> So I decided to make them both a thin lace afghan each in blue for the summer, and the thick blue and white ones for Christmas.
> 
> At least this way it will give me a bit of breathing room - especially as it`s taking so long to do the WV state fair afghan. The cable edging is so detailed it`s taking longer than I originally thought.
> ...


How thoughtful of you to make two sets of afghans!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you DH find his glasses?
> That is so scary about the child. Thank God they found him. My son use to hide from my mother. He would get in the bathtub and take a nap.
> I had meat loaf too yesterday. Today I ate meat loaf sandwiches . I am the only meat loaf lover here. I usually put mixed veggies in the middle and add cheese to my meatloaf.


DH and I both love meatloaf. With scalloped potatoes. Yum!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I couldn't find your pattern. I saw the Hempathy on sale. Let me know how you like it . I was tempted to buy me some too.


I found it - googled After the Rain knit pattern Heidi K - and there it was on the Ravelry site!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in -- we haven't found the glasses & I don't think we will. He lost his phone & we never found it. He is pretty sure his pocket knife is in the garden! I asked him if he thinks it will grow -- sorta made him mad!
> 
> DH got a letter that his retirement from the trucking co he worked for can (after Obama signed the retirement act on Dec. 16, 2014) eliminate the retirement check he gets each month.
> 
> ...


We may have a problem with DH's pension, too. He worked for Bell Labs - remember Ma Bell? Ma Bell took great care of employees, but Judge Green broke up the company. Bell Labs was sold to Lucent, which went down the tubes. Lucent has been bought and sold a couple of times. Now they may sell the pension (?) to an insurance company. So complicated. If insurance co. goes under, pensions are lost - or paid by the Federal Government. Good luck with that.

By the way, Carly Fiorina headed Lucent for a while while DH was there. DH wasn't and isn't overly impressed with her, although I think she sounds good on tv.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in -- we haven't found the glasses & I don't think we will. He lost his phone & we never found it. He is pretty sure his pocket knife is in the garden! I asked him if he thinks it will grow -- sorta made him mad!
> 
> DH got a letter that his retirement from the trucking co he worked for can (after Obama signed the retirement act on Dec. 16, 2014) eliminate the retirement check he gets each month.
> 
> ...


Double post - kept the second one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in -- we haven't found the glasses & I don't think we will. He lost his phone & we never found it. He is pretty sure his pocket knife is in the garden! I asked him if he thinks it will grow -- sorta made him mad!
> 
> DH got a letter that his retirement from the trucking co he worked for can (after Obama signed the retirement act on Dec. 16, 2014) eliminate the retirement check he gets each month.
> 
> ...


That retirement thing sounds terrible. I wonder how they can do that. There may be more to it - it could be guaranteed by the govt. in some way. Isn't it a shame to work for years, take care of yourself and your family, and then - when we retired - they do this. You sure have a good attitude, Janie. i'll bet that helps DH.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Janie and her DH. They need some miracles from You. I pray for the recovery of his glasses. Also I pray that You make a way for them out of the darkness of their finances. You have done Mighty things in their lives. I pray You continue to give them Your Joy. In all things we are happy because we know You tend to Your children Father God when we depend on You. We will give You all the Glory . All of our hope is in You.
> I ask for KC and Yarnie be restored to their health . I thank You for giving me all of the sisters on this thread. I pray You bless all of them with Your Love and Mercies.I thank You and love you. I pray in the Name of Jesus my Lord.
> Love y'all.♥


Amen.

A beautiful prayer, CB. Love you, too - and all our sisters on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you ever wake up feeling all on edge? That was me today - but the day turned out well, thank goodness.

GKs were here after school, DH and DIL came for dinner - spaghetti. We had such a nice visit - very relaxed with talk of upcoming beach vacation and lots of laughs, thank you DS! 

Very sad about the train crash. Lots of coverage on Fox. But it's late, and I have church in the morning. I'm going durng the week when it's not crowded. We have a dr appt Thurs. to find out if treatment is through or if there's any follow-up.

Sleep well. Sweet dreams. You are all such good people, each one special in her own way.

Hugs and good night.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in -- we haven't found the glasses & I don't think we will. He lost his phone & we never found it. He is pretty sure his pocket knife is in the garden! I asked him if he thinks it will grow -- sorta made him mad!
> 
> DH got a letter that his retirement from the trucking co he worked for can (after Obama signed the retirement act on Dec. 16, 2014) eliminate the retirement check he gets each month.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your problems Janie. Hugs from Colorado.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Janie and her DH. They need some miracles from You. I pray for the recovery of his glasses. Also I pray that You make a way for them out of the darkness of their finances. You have done Mighty things in their lives. I pray You continue to give them Your Joy. In all things we are happy because we know You tend to Your children Father God when we depend on You. We will give You all the Glory . All of our hope is in You.
> I ask for KC and Yarnie be restored to their health . I thank You for giving me all of the sisters on this thread. I pray You bless all of them with Your Love and Mercies.I thank You and love you. I pray in the Name of Jesus my Lord.
> Love y'all.♥


CB, you are truly a wonder - thanks for the prayer. I cannot worry as if things get worse, we will sell the property in the sun for a nice profit as we had someone who stopped by the house & offered to buy it for a nice profit, but DH told them it was our 1st winter in the house.

We are getting the dividends 2X a year from the stock so I think we will be OK. DH worries too much.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We may have a problem with DH's pension, too. He worked for Bell Labs - remember Ma Bell? Ma Bell took great care of employees, but Judge Green broke up the company. Bell Labs was sold to Lucent, which went down the tubes. Lucent has been bought and sold a couple of times. Now they may sell the pension (?) to an insurance company. So complicated. If insurance co. goes under, pensions are lost - or paid by the Federal Government. Good luck with that.
> 
> By the way, Carly Fiorina headed Lucent for a while while DH was there. DH wasn't and isn't overly impressed with her, although I think she sounds good on tv.


The letter indicated that any under funded retirement can be cut entirely or given just a few dollars. Just think how this will hurt people. At least we aren't making house payments!

Our teachers retirement isn't fully funded so think how many teachers there are in retirement!

I don't know if this will hit Social Security as it also isn't fully funded. Obama intends for the retired people of America to suffer, but he will make sure his people qualify for Welfare!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your problems Janie. Hugs from Colorado.


Thanks KC hope you are feeling better to enjoy your time with grands.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, goodnight ladies. Now I lay me down to sleep! Praying for all of you ladies. Janie


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks to CB for her prayers. I am finally getting better, slowly, but gradually. Today we visited the Stanley
Hotel in Estes Park. It is a hotel used in the filming of Stephen King's movie, The Shining, which I didn't see. I didn't read the book either as I don't read much by Stephen King. I visited the gift shop and found a couple nice scarves. One is a thank you for DD1, who is dog sitting. One is for me. The hotel was also used in filming Dumb and Dumber, according to my BIL. Then, we visited a small local museum. A herd of 10+ elk were visiting too. Then, we walked around town checking out the shops and had an early dinner. Back at our condo, we were visited by 3 moose, the first we've seen, walking in the water in front of our door. Attached is a picture of DH and my BIL sitting on stones near the water.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> DH and I both love meatloaf. With scalloped potatoes. Yum!


That`s my hubbys fave meal bon, and I may make it for him next week. I can`t remember the last time I made scalloped potatoes, and I know how much he loves them. Thanks for the reminder.
:thumbup: 
He also loves meat loaf sandwiches the next day too.
I made sweet`n`sour pork with egg and veggie fried rice tonight. I made enough for leftovers tomorrow so I don`t have to cook. Hopefully I can make some headway on my knitting projects.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning. It is even early for me.....puppy needed to go out. He is such a brat. He went in for his last booster shot yesterday and refused to go into the office. He laid down and had to be pushed across the floor and he wailed a very sad and loud song the entire time. I also had him 'chipped'. When they were done, up he stood and walked out. I thought the vet assistants were going to laugh themselves to death at his antics. He is now 52 pounds. I can't believe the has put on 40 pounds in 40 months.....I thought I was the only one that could do that!

Haircut today, trip to Cosco and then home to power wash some more. ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I couldn't find your pattern. I saw the Hempathy on sale. Let me know how you like it . I was tempted to buy me some too.


I received some of the yarn and love the colors. If you have not found the pattern, let me know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The letter indicated that any under funded retirement can be cut entirely or given just a few dollars. Just think how this will hurt people. At least we aren't making house payments!
> 
> Our teachers retirement isn't fully funded so think how many teachers there are in retirement!
> 
> I don't know if this will hit Social Security as it also isn't fully funded. Obama intends for the retired people of America to suffer, but he will make sure his people qualify for Welfare!


Terrible. This man is destroying us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, you are truly a wonder - thanks for the prayer. I cannot worry as if things get worse, we will sell the property in the sun for a nice profit as we had someone who stopped by the house & offered to buy it for a nice profit, but DH told them it was our 1st winter in the house.
> 
> We are getting the dividends 2X a year from the stock so I think we will be OK. DH worries too much.


I'm so glad you can weather this storm, Janie. You are so positive!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The letter indicated that any under funded retirement can be cut entirely or given just a few dollars. Just think how this will hurt people. At least we aren't making house payments!
> 
> Our teachers retirement isn't fully funded so think how many teachers there are in retirement!
> 
> I don't know if this will hit Social Security as it also isn't fully funded. Obama intends for the retired people of America to suffer, but he will make sure his people qualify for Welfare!


One of obama's advisors is Ezekiel Emanual, brother of Raum Emanuel. (Imagine family dinner with those two!)

Ezekie is a doctor (Lord help his patients), and he believes that those who are not contributing members of society (disabled, elderly) aren't worth medicating, aren't worth saving.

He is a sick-o. They sure are stupid - don't they realize that one day they will be 75 - if they're lucky. I wonder if they'll get medical treatment.

So if we aren't getting our rightful and earned retirement money, too bad for us - maybe we'll be dead and out of their hair sooner. Remember when Obama said, "Maybe you don't need the operation. Maybe you should take a pill."

Right, <0.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to CB for her prayers. I am finally getting better, slowly, but gradually. Today we visited the Stanley
> Hotel in Estes Park. It is a hotel used in the filming of Stephen King's movie, The Shining, which I didn't see. I didn't read the book either as I don't read much by Stephen King. I visited the gift shop and found a couple nice scarves. One is a thank you for DD1, who is dog sitting. One is for me. The hotel was also used in filming Dumb and Dumber, according to my BIL. Then, we visited a small local museum. A herd of 10+ elk were visiting too. Then, we walked around town checking out the shops and had an early dinner. Back at our condo, we were visited by 3 moose, the first we've seen, walking in the water in front of our door. Attached is a picture of DH and my BIL sitting on stones near the water.


Rocks like that are so pretty - smooth and big. Nice picture. It must be chilly, judging from their coats.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s my hubbys fave meal bon, and I may make it for him next week. I can`t remember the last time I made scalloped potatoes, and I know how much he loves them. Thanks for the reminder.
> :thumbup:
> He also loves meat loaf sandwiches the next day too.
> I made sweet`n`sour pork with egg and veggie fried rice tonight. I made enough for leftovers tomorrow so I don`t have to cook. Hopefully I can make some headway on my knitting projects.


Gee, WendyBee, if I were at your house, I'd have a little trouble getting up from the dinner table to knit. You must love to cook. Both dinners sound delicious. My DD makes fried rice a lot. She'd love your sweet 'n' sour pork!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning. It is even early for me.....puppy needed to go out. He is such a brat. He went in for his last booster shot yesterday and refused to go into the office. He laid down and had to be pushed across the floor and he wailed a very sad and loud song the entire time. I also had him 'chipped'. When they were done, up he stood and walked out. I thought the vet assistants were going to laugh themselves to death at his antics. He is now 52 pounds. I can't believe the has put on 40 pounds in 40 months.....I thought I was the only one that could do that!
> 
> Haircut today, trip to Cosco and then home to power wash some more. ttfn


You crack me up, LTL! "Such a brat" - so funny!

What is 'chipped?'

52 pounds! Whoa - that's heavy. Now I know why you had to push him into the office rather than carry him in. I"m still picturing a little puppy. Soon you'll have to roll him in! :lol:

It's good - he's thriving under your TLC.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am going to use Hempathy (presently on sale at Webs) and make it the exact same color as you see it - in the soft blue and green stripe.


 :thumbup: Pretty. Have you worked with Hempathy before?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Sounds like a nice future in yarns for us, from what you're seeing, Kitty. How is the drape of the hollow/chained yarns? I have some in my STASH but haven't made anything with it, yet.♥


Good Morning Jokim, hope you're having a good day.

The drape for hollow/chained yarns is similar to other yarns with the same fiber content, but the item feels lighter. Did you have a project in mind?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I had this message from a friend in my emails this morning. She wanted my prayer group to pray. You all are my prayers group so here is her prayer request. She used to be on KP but she is not anymore.Thanks for calling on Jesus to help her and her family out.XX

My oldest granddaughter just spent a week and a half in a psychiatric ward for
thoughts of suicide. She had a third very bad concussion almost 2 years ago, it
was so severe (got hit with a soccer ball it put her out of school for a year, 
then she developed PTSD from that event. She's been at the top of school grades
until this happened. She was in all gifted classes this year, and had been the
years previous to the 3 rd concussion. She also developed OCD when she thinks
about bad things going on in the world, she taps 7 times on a wooden object for
each bad thing she thinks about. She's worried about getting raped in college. 
My daughter won't let me talk to her only about very beign things for fear I
will upset her. She got an 1850 on her first round of SATs. The drs put her on
Prozac and spent the hospital time adjusting meds at a very renown hospital in
Harrisburg.

I'm asking if you have a prayer group that even more prayers can
reach her. She'll be 18 in August, is a very kind and loving person! My
daughter didn't want her dad to know because I don't know why. I spent last
week at their house because had started drinking again because of back pain. I
was so upset about this and didn't know about Emma until a day after she'd been
admitted and aaron had come and got me on that Tues.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> With the twins afghans I`m making, it`s taking quite a while. But these afghans are really thick so I doubt if they`ll be used during the hot summer when they`re born.
> So I decided to make them both a thin lace afghan each in blue for the summer, and the thick blue and white ones for Christmas.
> 
> At least this way it will give me a bit of breathing room - especially as it`s taking so long to do the WV state fair afghan. The cable edging is so detailed it`s taking longer than I originally thought.
> ...


Wow Wendy - your knitting energy is amazing :thumbup: Who, other than you, would think adding 2 more afghans to your WIPs is cutting back on your workload! I'm looking forward to seeing all your afghans.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in -- we haven't found the glasses & I don't think we will. He lost his phone & we never found it. He is pretty sure his pocket knife is in the garden! I asked him if he thinks it will grow -- sorta made him mad!
> 
> DH got a letter that his retirement from the trucking co he worked for can (after Obama signed the retirement act on Dec. 16, 2014) eliminate the retirement check he gets each month.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that Janie; you don't need more stress in your life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Janie and her DH. They need some miracles from You. I pray for the recovery of his glasses. Also I pray that You make a way for them out of the darkness of their finances. You have done Mighty things in their lives. I pray You continue to give them Your Joy. In all things we are happy because we know You tend to Your children Father God when we depend on You. We will give You all the Glory . All of our hope is in You.
> I ask for KC and Yarnie be restored to their health . I thank You for giving me all of the sisters on this thread. I pray You bless all of them with Your Love and Mercies.I thank You and love you. I pray in the Name of Jesus my Lord.
> Love y'all.♥


Thank you CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, you are truly a wonder - thanks for the prayer. I cannot worry as if things get worse, we will sell the property in the sun for a nice profit as we had someone who stopped by the house & offered to buy it for a nice profit, but DH told them it was our 1st winter in the house.
> 
> We are getting the dividends 2X a year from the stock so I think we will be OK. DH worries too much.


Men are like that. :shock: :lol:

Phil.4:19
19 And my God shall supply all your need according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus. 
That is the scripture I stand on when times get rough. He has never let me down either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you ever wake up feeling all on edge? That was me today - but the day turned out well, thank goodness.
> 
> GKs were here after school, DH and DIL came for dinner - spaghetti. We had such a nice visit - very relaxed with talk of upcoming beach vacation and lots of laughs, thank you DS!
> 
> ...


I feel like that today Bon. Our grandson broke up with his girl friend 2 days ago. We thought they would be getting married next year. It is for the best but when you make a bond with someone it is hard to have to let it go. She is on Facebook crying her heart out and I can't say anything to her or I will upset the my family. Life is so stinky tough.
I am glad your day turned out better. It sounds like you will be able to take your yearly trip with your kids. Praise God for Mr. Bon's recovery on his sickness.
Get that flip-flop pic out for us. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to CB for her prayers. I am finally getting better, slowly, but gradually. Today we visited the Stanley
> Hotel in Estes Park. It is a hotel used in the filming of Stephen King's movie, The Shining, which I didn't see. I didn't read the book either as I don't read much by Stephen King. I visited the gift shop and found a couple nice scarves. One is a thank you for DD1, who is dog sitting. One is for me. The hotel was also used in filming Dumb and Dumber, according to my BIL. Then, we visited a small local museum. A herd of 10+ elk were visiting too. Then, we walked around town checking out the shops and had an early dinner. Back at our condo, we were visited by 3 moose, the first we've seen, walking in the water in front of our door. Attached is a picture of DH and my BIL sitting on stones near the water.


It still looks cold there. Sounds like you are having a good time. I hope you are taking lots of pics. Thanks for sharing your trip with all of us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning. It is even early for me.....puppy needed to go out. He is such a brat. He went in for his last booster shot yesterday and refused to go into the office. He laid down and had to be pushed across the floor and he wailed a very sad and loud song the entire time. I also had him 'chipped'. When they were done, up he stood and walked out. I thought the vet assistants were going to laugh themselves to death at his antics. He is now 52 pounds. I can't believe the has put on 40 pounds in 40 months.....I thought I was the only one that could do that!
> 
> Haircut today, trip to Cosco and then home to power wash some more. ttfn


I know just how your brat acted. Jojo does the same thing when he has to have a bath. He drops to the floor and gets heavy so you can't pick him up. So funny.I enjoy your Bandit stories. If he keep growing like that he will make it to Jojo's size of 120 lbs. When he steps on your foot you know it too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to CB for her prayers. I am finally getting better, slowly, but gradually. Today we visited the Stanley
> Hotel in Estes Park. It is a hotel used in the filming of Stephen King's movie, The Shining, which I didn't see. I didn't read the book either as I don't read much by Stephen King. I visited the gift shop and found a couple nice scarves. One is a thank you for DD1, who is dog sitting. One is for me. The hotel was also used in filming Dumb and Dumber, according to my BIL. Then, we visited a small local museum. A herd of 10+ elk were visiting too. Then, we walked around town checking out the shops and had an early dinner. Back at our condo, we were visited by 3 moose, the first we've seen, walking in the water in front of our door. Attached is a picture of DH and my BIL sitting on stones near the water.


This is a beautiful area thanks for the picture. Hope you are enjoying your trip & glad you are feeling better. We lived around Denver when I was young & only remember the smell of the pines & rivers as mom was always telling us to stay away from the water. It was Greenfield, or something Green was the name of the city. Dad worked on a highway as that is why we moved around a lot.

When people ask me where I grew up I say the USA! Dads company he worked for built the interstate roads & some new highways & reworked old roads. Dad always rented a house because there were 8 of us in the family. Those are happy memories. Mom kept us & the house super clean, cooked great meals & also took in laundry & ironing. She made her own laundry soap out of ashes & lard & I remember the white sheets blowing in the wind on the clothes lines.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> One of obama's advisors is Ezekiel Emanual, brother of Raum Emanuel. (Imagine family dinner with those two!)
> 
> Ezekie is a doctor (Lord help his patients), and he believes that those who are not contributing members of society (disabled, elderly) aren't worth medicating, aren't worth saving.
> 
> ...


If all people could only see what <o is doing right before our eyes. But they are blinded by his faux glory. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Gee, WendyBee, if I were at your house, I'd have a little trouble getting up from the dinner table to knit. You must love to cook. Both dinners sound delicious. My DD makes fried rice a lot. She'd love your sweet 'n' sour pork!


She is making me hungry just thinking about her good cooking. Oink oink.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We may have a problem with DH's pension, too. He worked for Bell Labs - remember Ma Bell? Ma Bell took great care of employees, but Judge Green broke up the company. Bell Labs was sold to Lucent, which went down the tubes. Lucent has been bought and sold a couple of times. Now they may sell the pension (?) to an insurance company. So complicated. If insurance co. goes under, pensions are lost - or paid by the Federal Government. Good luck with that.
> 
> By the way, Carly Fiorina headed Lucent for a while while DH was there. DH wasn't and isn't overly impressed with her, although I think she sounds good on tv.


I hope DH's pension plan is safe Bonnie. It's a big worry when someone else controls your pension's viability. I didn't think much of Fiorina during her days at HP either.

We've had a few efforts to reform political and public service pensions, but they are still very generous compared to most other pension plans. They are one of the few groups that still have "defined benefit" pension plans where most others have switched to "defined contribution" plans.

I don't trust that most employer's pension plans can support the defined benefit, so I was happy that the oil company I used to work for switched to a defined contribution plan in the late 1980's. When I left the job, my pension contribution was transferred into a locked-in retirement fund managed by my bank but I controlled what it was invested in.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

More to the story! Since I was delivered by the tribes midwives & the birth certificate was hand written by the tribal medicine man, people who see it are amazed. It has the water marks made by the lead pencil where the TMM put it in his mouth before writing. Mine is unique as other siblings was typed & last baby was born in a hospital.

My parents left the reservation when I was a baby as dad got a job with the construction company. Dad said there wasn't any way to earn much money so he decided to leave the reservation.

Oh, so good to remember my great life.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The main purpose of 0bamacare (ACA) has been accomplished. The same health insurance for everyone whether they need it or not. And if you don't you get fined, no I mean a tax.
> 
> Health insurance does NOT mean health care. I talked to everyone of my tax clients about the ACA. More than half, who were paid a subsidy had to pay some or all of it back. Many who did have it have decided to drop it, after paying thousands for premiums, they would not have next thousand to pay the deductible.
> 
> For most (or many)have just enough income to live, they probably rent, and have no savings. Why would they have to worry about not having insurance. So they have a big doctor or hospital bill. They will never pay it. they can just file bankruptcy. This would not apply to those with children as the government already takes care of them with Medicaid.


joeysomma
it sounds as if your clients are dead beats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you ever wake up feeling all on edge? That was me today - but the day turned out well, thank goodness.
> 
> GKs were here after school, DH and DIL came for dinner - spaghetti. We had such a nice visit - very relaxed with talk of upcoming beach vacation and lots of laughs, thank you DS!
> 
> ...


Sounds like such a nice family evening Bonnie. I hope you have good news at the doctor and that DH's treatments are done.

My cousin came to visit yesterday so I didn't catch any news and just heard about the train cash this morning. Such a terrible accident and seems they still aren't sure what caused it.

We did have a good visit with my cousin, talked about his Thailand adventures and looked through a lot of my parents' old family photos that I've brought home. It was a late night though, he didn't leave til almost 1 am, so I'm tired this morning.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> it sounds as if your clients are dead beats.


Still harassing Joey? Shame on you! I'll bet since you think her clients are dead beats, remember it takes one to know one!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to CB for her prayers. I am finally getting better, slowly, but gradually. Today we visited the Stanley
> Hotel in Estes Park. It is a hotel used in the filming of Stephen King's movie, The Shining, which I didn't see. I didn't read the book either as I don't read much by Stephen King. I visited the gift shop and found a couple nice scarves. One is a thank you for DD1, who is dog sitting. One is for me. The hotel was also used in filming Dumb and Dumber, according to my BIL. Then, we visited a small local museum. A herd of 10+ elk were visiting too. Then, we walked around town checking out the shops and had an early dinner. Back at our condo, we were visited by 3 moose, the first we've seen, walking in the water in front of our door. Attached is a picture of DH and my BIL sitting on stones near the water.


I'm glad you're feeling a little better KC and looks like lovely views on your mountain holiday.

I really enjoyed the book - The Shining; but didn't like the movie at all. The characters were just caricatures and the subplots were lost entirely in the movie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Will chat later as must go to grocery for the things that are getting low on the shelves. I read where Wednesday is the best day to grocery shop as I try to avoid the weekend shoppers.

Have a great day! Hugs, Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning. It is even early for me.....puppy needed to go out. He is such a brat. He went in for his last booster shot yesterday and refused to go into the office. He laid down and had to be pushed across the floor and he wailed a very sad and loud song the entire time. I also had him 'chipped'. When they were done, up he stood and walked out. I thought the vet assistants were going to laugh themselves to death at his antics. He is now 52 pounds. I can't believe the has put on 40 pounds in 40 months.....I thought I was the only one that could do that!
> 
> Haircut today, trip to Cosco and then home to power wash some more. ttfn


 :lol: I can imagine the performance he put on!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had this message from a friend in my emails this morning. She wanted my prayer group to pray. You all are my prayers group so here is her prayer request. She used to be on KP but she is not anymore.Thanks for calling on Jesus to help her and her family out.XX
> 
> My oldest granddaughter just spent a week and a half in a psychiatric ward for
> thoughts of suicide. She had a third very bad concussion almost 2 years ago, it
> ...


Your friend's GD and family are in my prayers CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel like that today Bon. Our grandson broke up with his girl friend 2 days ago. We thought they would be getting married next year. It is for the best but when you make a bond with someone it is hard to have to let it go. She is on Facebook crying her heart out and I can't say anything to her or I will upset the my family. Life is so stinky tough.
> I am glad your day turned out better. It sounds like you will be able to take your yearly trip with your kids. Praise God for Mr. Bon's recovery on his sickness.
> Get that flip-flop pic out for us. :thumbup:


Prayers for you, GS and girlfriend too CB. The first big breakups are so traumatic for teens and young adults. I know that you're there for them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you try canoeing too before you decided on the kayak?


Absolutely. I was planning on getting a canoe, then a friend introduced me to kayaking. I enjoy them both.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds fun have you done the Buffalo River in AR? We have camped and fished but we have never kayaked there.


No not yet. Sad to admit that I have only driven through AR and have not enjoyed what the state has to offer. I'm going to have to kayak AR.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I can imagine the performance he put on!


I had a dog that would put on a performance of a lifetime every time she went to the vet. She was use to riding in the car so the performance, academy award kind, would begin as soon as we turned into the vet's driveway. She wouldn't get out of the car, so I had to pick her up to get her out of the car, she was a real Heinz 57 mutt and weighed about 65 lbs. Of course she wouldn't walk on her own into the vet's, so more carrying was required. Once inside, the drama really started. She would cry, cough, climb in my lap, get down and the whole process would start again. I always asked for the first appointment of the day to minimize the drama, but sometimes first was not available. The tech aid would take over from there and get her into the exam room, where the crying intensified. She did manage to stay still until the vet was done which was the only good part. After the appointment was over, she would leave the exam room as though nothing happened at all. Talk about a BRAT. I then took her to the car and returned to pay for the award winning performance.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Still harassing Joey? Shame on you! I'll bet since you think her clients are dead beats, remember it takes one to know one!


Huck doesn't realize or won't admit that the ONLY people who like 0care are the deadbeats. If you get healthcare for free, why complain? Who cares if it is Medicaid quality insurance? It's better than nothing, but you can rarely find a doctor. Huck's probably one of the takers who love government freebies at the expense of liberty and the free market. Probably has a free phone and food stamps too. No pride!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Pretty. Have you worked with Hempathy before?


No, I haven't worked with it before. I am making the sleeves for another sweater and will start this one afterwards. I hope the yarn is ok.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel like that today Bon. Our grandson broke up with his girl friend 2 days ago. We thought they would be getting married next year. It is for the best but when you make a bond with someone it is hard to have to let it go. She is on Facebook crying her heart out and I can't say anything to her or I will upset the my family. Life is so stinky tough.
> I am glad your day turned out better. It sounds like you will be able to take your yearly trip with your kids. Praise God for Mr. Bon's recovery on his sickness.
> Get that flip-flop pic out for us. :thumbup:


Maybe they'll get back together. Who broke up with whom? Why?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck doesn't realize or won't admit that the ONLY people who like 0care are the deadbeats. If you get healthcare for free, why complain? Who cares if it is Medicaid quality insurance? It's better than nothing, but you can rarely find a doctor. Huck's probably one of the takers who love government freebies at the expense of liberty and the free market. Probably has a free phone and food stamps too. No pride!


Yup.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel like that today Bon. Our grandson broke up with his girl friend 2 days ago. We thought they would be getting married next year. It is for the best but when you make a bond with someone it is hard to have to let it go. She is on Facebook crying her heart out and I can't say anything to her or I will upset the my family. Life is so stinky tough.
> I am glad your day turned out better. It sounds like you will be able to take your yearly trip with your kids. Praise God for Mr. Bon's recovery on his sickness.
> Get that flip-flop pic out for us. :thumbup:


It's wise to not post anything on Facebook about the breakup. Young people sometimes get back together, so it's safer to let it play out. If you see her or hear from her privately, you could tell her you are sorry it didn't work out (if you are). My oldest son had a GF I really liked. I talked to her a little after they broke up, and just treated her like a friend. They didn't get back together, but I hoped they would. You never know.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

My internet burped.........

Dogs get micro chipped so if they get lost they can find you. 

Hope you all are getting better and safer.

ttfn


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck doesn't realize or won't admit that the ONLY people who like 0care are the deadbeats. If you get healthcare for free, why complain? Who cares if it is Medicaid quality insurance? It's better than nothing, but you can rarely find a doctor. Huck's probably one of the takers who love government freebies at the expense of liberty and the free market. Probably has a free phone and food stamps too. No pride!


True!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> More to the story! Since I was delivered by the tribes midwives & the birth certificate was hand written by the tribal medicine man, people who see it are amazed. It has the water marks made by the lead pencil where the TMM put it in his mouth before writing. Mine is unique as other siblings was typed & last baby was born in a hospital.
> 
> My parents left the reservation when I was a baby as dad got a job with the construction company. Dad said there wasn't any way to earn much money so he decided to leave the reservation.
> 
> Oh, so good to remember my great life.


Thanks for sharing your family history with us. Very interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like such a nice family evening Bonnie. I hope you have good news at the doctor and that DH's treatments are done.
> 
> My cousin came to visit yesterday so I didn't catch any news and just heard about the train cash this morning. Such a terrible accident and seems they still aren't sure what caused it.
> 
> We did have a good visit with my cousin, talked about his Thailand adventures and looked through a lot of my parents' old family photos that I've brought home. It was a late night though, he didn't leave til almost 1 am, so I'm tired this morning.


I am glad you got to meet with your cousin and have a great visit.
How is Annie's back?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you're feeling a little better KC and looks like lovely views on your mountain holiday.
> 
> I really enjoyed the book - The Shining; but didn't like the movie at all. The characters were just caricatures and the subplots were lost entirely in the movie.


I only saw the movie. For back then is was a scary movie. It shook me up back then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your friend's GD and family are in my prayers CB.


Thanks she needs them.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for you, GS and girlfriend too CB. The first big breakups are so traumatic for teens and young adults. I know that you're there for them.


They broke up after Christmas but got back together. He is 22 and so is she. They are both heart broken.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a dog that would put on a performance of a lifetime every time she went to the vet. She was use to riding in the car so the performance, academy award kind, would begin as soon as we turned into the vet's driveway. She wouldn't get out of the car, so I had to pick her up to get her out of the car, she was a real Heinz 57 mutt and weighed about 65 lbs. Of course she wouldn't walk on her own into the vet's, so more carrying was required. Once inside, the drama really started. She would cry, cough, climb in my lap, get down and the whole process would start again. I always asked for the first appointment of the day to minimize the drama, but sometimes first was not available. The tech aid would take over from there and get her into the exam room, where the crying intensified. She did manage to stay still until the vet was done which was the only good part. After the appointment was over, she would leave the exam room as though nothing happened at all. Talk about a BRAT. I then took her to the car and returned to pay for the award winning performance.


 :XD: :lol: Funny I can see it happening. Also don't forget your dog that got stuck behind the commode. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe they'll get back together. Who broke up with whom? Why?


He broke up with her. Someone had put out some rumors about her. She doesn't live close. They may or not be true. She was a sweet girl but not right for him. We all liked her but she just wasn't the one for him. 
I pray they both find the right one for each other. I hate to see either one of them hurt.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> True!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They broke up after Christmas but got back together. He is 22 and so is she. They are both heart broken.


Oh, dear. I still wonder why they broke up. I feel so sad. It is terrible to hae a broken heart! I know!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He broke up with her. Someone had put out some rumors about her. She doesn't live close. They may or not be true. She was a sweet girl but not right for him. We all liked her but she just wasn't the one for him.
> I pray they both find the right one for each other. I hate to see either one of them hurt.


OK. Just read this. Now I understand.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

More of my flowers for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More of my flowers for you.


They are so beautiful!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More of my flowers for you.


They are just beautiful CB.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is my report for today: 

It was supposed to rain today in Estes Park. So after breakfast, we went to Denver to tour the mint. But, we didn't have reservations, and lots of middle school students were on school tours of the mint. So, we toured the Unsinkable Molly Brown home. Then we toured the Money Museum in the Denver Federal Reserve Bank. Then we stopped at a microbrewery for awhile to kill time until we could get seated for dinner at the Buckhorn Restaurant, the oldest restaurant in Denver. 

The restaurant had lots of old artifacts and over 500 stuffed animal heads on the walls. There were pictures of famous western heroes and presidents too. When we got there, the Wheel of Fortune TV crew was there filming a promo for the show. Evidently, they filmed in Seattle yesterday, Denver today and tomorrow, and another "Great American City" location after that. We talked to one crew member, who was very nice, and he said the excerpts will be interspersed in the programming in about two months promoting where the players are from. They were gone by the time we finished eating, and we didn't see Pat Sayjak or Vanna White, but they were there. 

We are now on our way back to Estes Park. I am very tired. I am nearly healed, but I was inactive for so long that I need to rebuild my strength. All in all a good day, but the Money Museum was boring for me and my SIL. I think it is a guy thing.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Janie and her DH. They need some miracles from You. I pray for the recovery of his glasses. Also I pray that You make a way for them out of the darkness of their finances. You have done Mighty things in their lives. I pray You continue to give them Your Joy. In all things we are happy because we know You tend to Your children Father God when we depend on You. We will give You all the Glory . All of our hope is in You.
> I ask for KC and Yarnie be restored to their health . I thank You for giving me all of the sisters on this thread. I pray You bless all of them with Your Love and Mercies.I thank You and love you. I pray in the Name of Jesus my Lord.
> Love y'all.♥


Amen♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DH and I both love meatloaf. With scalloped potatoes. Yum!


Same here, but DH doesn't like scalloped, only mashed.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://conservativetribune.com/obama-command-to-churches/BREAKING: Obama Just Issued an Infuriating Command to Churches Across America

It is said multiple times throughout the Bible, in some form or fashion, that the poor will always be with us.

President Barack Obama has seemingly taken that to heart and made it the central goal of his tenure in office, as his policies are ensuring that there will be plenty of poor among us here in America for quite some time.

Obama recently called for churches and religious organizations to shift their focus toward helping those in poverty and away from dealing with divisive issues like abortion or gay marriage.

I think it would be powerful for our faith-based organizations to speak out on this in a more forceful fashion, Obama said during a panel discussion on poverty at Georgetown University.

There is great caring and great concern, but when it comes to what are you really going to the mat for, whats the defining issue  this is often times viewed as a nice to have relative to an issue like abortion, said Obama.

According to Breitbart, Obama admitted that he might sound a little self-interested, considering his rather public disagreements with Christians and Catholics regarding abortion and gay marriage, but insists churches would gain more followers if they embraced the powerful idea of helping those in poverty.

Nobody has shown that better than Pope Francis, who I think has been transformative just through the sincerity and insistence that this is vital to who we are, this is vital to following what Jesus Christ our Savior talked about, he explained.

Obama added that he was looking forward to hosting the Pope when he visits America later this year, presumably getting over their own personal disagreement on such divisive issues as two key tenets of Catholicism  namely that abortion is murder and gay marriage is unacceptable.

Furthermore, if Obama werent dogging churches and other religious organizations with threats and mandates from the IRS and other governmental agencies, perhaps they would have more time to focus on dealing with poverty instead of constantly defending their positions on political issues.

Once again, Obama is acting like he is some sort of dictator who can strong-arm churches across the country, telling them what they can and cant speak about from their own pulpits.

January of 2017 cant get here soon enough.

Please share this on Facebook and Twitter if you think Obama should spend less time worrying about what churches and religious organizations are spending their time talking about and more time actually doing his actual job.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Wednesday everyone.... hoep your day has been as productive as mine. Was outdoors a lot cutting brush, more of the same tomorrow. I even got some knittingdone this evening.

Bumpy...your flowers are exquisite. What are the flowrs in the top pic? They are gorgeous.

While i was out in my yard earlier, I was singing my fave hymns. My fave hymn at the moment is 'Dear Lord and Father Of Mankind'. I used to sing it in school and I`ve always loved it.
Second fave obviously is the Welsh hymn 'Guide Me O Thy Great Redeemer". Although here in the US it`s called 'Guide Me O Thou Great Jehovah'.
What are your fave hymns??


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, you are truly a wonder - thanks for the prayer. I cannot worry as if things get worse, we will sell the property in the sun for a nice profit as we had someone who stopped by the house & offered to buy it for a nice profit, but DH told them it was our 1st winter in the house.
> 
> We are getting the dividends 2X a year from the stock so I think we will be OK. DH worries too much.


Janie, my heart goes out to you and your DH. When one of us suffers, we all suffer. Know that you are loved and thought of. Hugs and prayers. X♥X♥X


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel like that today Bon. Our grandson broke up with his girl friend 2 days ago. We thought they would be getting married next year. It is for the best but when you make a bond with someone it is hard to have to let it go. She is on Facebook crying her heart out and I can't say anything to her or I will upset the my family. Life is so stinky tough.
> I am glad your day turned out better. It sounds like you will be able to take your yearly trip with your kids. Praise God for Mr. Bon's recovery on his sickness.
> Get that flip-flop pic out for us. :thumbup:


Oh - I know how you feel. Breaking up is so awful. And when they're older and it's a serious relationship, it affects the whole family.

And divorce is like a death.

Thanks - yesterday was good. I'm not sure we'll go to the beach. I'm pretty sure DH won't. I may go for a day or two. 
We see the dr tomorrow to see if he is "good to go" or has to have some follow-up treatment.

I forgot about the flip-flop picture! I'll have to find it. Thanks for reminding me!

I hope your day got better, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s my hubbys fave meal bon, and I may make it for him next week. I can`t remember the last time I made scalloped potatoes, and I know how much he loves them. Thanks for the reminder.
> :thumbup:
> He also loves meat loaf sandwiches the next day too.
> I made sweet`n`sour pork with egg and veggie fried rice tonight. I made enough for leftovers tomorrow so I don`t have to cook. Hopefully I can make some headway on my knitting projects.


Your planned meals sound delicious, WendyBee. Cooking with leftovers in mind is really a great time saving idea. You get more work done that way. I always plan on leftovers. Leaves more time for me to do other things around the home.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know just how your brat acted. Jojo does the same thing when he has to have a bath. He drops to the floor and gets heavy so you can't pick him up. So funny.I enjoy your Bandit stories. If he keep growing like that he will make it to Jojo's size of 120 lbs. When he steps on your foot you know it too.


That reminds me of some of my GK's tactics when they're very young. You want them to stand so you can put pants on them, and they - well, we call it spaghetti legs. Or you want them to sit in your lap, and they manage somehow to slide right off. How can they be so clever when they can't even talk yet!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is a beautiful area thanks for the picture. Hope you are enjoying your trip & glad you are feeling better. We lived around Denver when I was young & only remember the smell of the pines & rivers as mom was always telling us to stay away from the water. It was Greenfield, or something Green was the name of the city. Dad worked on a highway as that is why we moved around a lot.
> 
> When people ask me where I grew up I say the USA! Dads company he worked for built the interstate roads & some new highways & reworked old roads. Dad always rented a house because there were 8 of us in the family. Those are happy memories. Mom kept us & the house super clean, cooked great meals & also took in laundry & ironing. She made her own laundry soap out of ashes & lard & I remember the white sheets blowing in the wind on the clothes lines.


Such sweet memories. You drew a picture in words, Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is making me hungry just thinking about her good cooking. Oink oink.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good Morning Jokim, hope you're having a good day.
> 
> The drape for hollow/chained yarns is similar to other yarns with the same fiber content, but the item feels lighter. Did you have a project in mind?


Hi Kitty, this is the first chance I've had to get on, and it's almost 'quitting time' for me. I have some micro spun yarn that I was thinking of making a top with. Wonder what other projects this type of yarn would lend itself well to?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope DH's pension plan is safe Bonnie. It's a big worry when someone else controls your pension's viability. I didn't think much of Fiorina during her days at HP either.
> 
> We've had a few efforts to reform political and public service pensions, but they are still very generous compared to most other pension plans. They are one of the few groups that still have "defined benefit" pension plans where most others have switched to "defined contribution" plans.
> 
> I don't trust that most employer's pension plans can support the defined benefit, so I was happy that the oil company I used to work for switched to a defined contribution plan in the late 1980's. When I left the job, my pension contribution was transferred into a locked-in retirement fund managed by my bank but I controlled what it was invested in.


Thanks, WCK. That's good control in your plan. My pension as a retired teacher isn't a lot, but I only worked for the county for 13 years, and only 5 as a teacher. So I feel I get more than I deserve. DH deserves every penny of his!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had this message from a friend in my emails this morning. She wanted my prayer group to pray. You all are my prayers group so here is her prayer request. She used to be on KP but she is not anymore.Thanks for calling on Jesus to help her and her family out.XX
> 
> My oldest granddaughter just spent a week and a half in a psychiatric ward for
> thoughts of suicide. She had a third very bad concussion almost 2 years ago, it
> ...


I will put her in my prayers, CB. It is so sad to have this happen to such a promising and loving young person, and to her family, also.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> More to the story! Since I was delivered by the tribes midwives & the birth certificate was hand written by the tribal medicine man, people who see it are amazed. It has the water marks made by the lead pencil where the TMM put it in his mouth before writing. Mine is unique as other siblings was typed & last baby was born in a hospital.
> 
> My parents left the reservation when I was a baby as dad got a job with the construction company. Dad said there wasn't any way to earn much money so he decided to leave the reservation.
> 
> Oh, so good to remember my great life.


I didn't realize your parents lived on a reservation! That is so interesting. I'm sure they taught you a lot and could certainly educate someone like me - from a city in the east.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a dog that would put on a performance of a lifetime every time she went to the vet. She was use to riding in the car so the performance, academy award kind, would begin as soon as we turned into the vet's driveway. She wouldn't get out of the car, so I had to pick her up to get her out of the car, she was a real Heinz 57 mutt and weighed about 65 lbs. Of course she wouldn't walk on her own into the vet's, so more carrying was required. Once inside, the drama really started. She would cry, cough, climb in my lap, get down and the whole process would start again. I always asked for the first appointment of the day to minimize the drama, but sometimes first was not available. The tech aid would take over from there and get her into the exam room, where the crying intensified. She did manage to stay still until the vet was done which was the only good part. After the appointment was over, she would leave the exam room as though nothing happened at all. Talk about a BRAT. I then took her to the car and returned to pay for the award winning performance.


 :lol: Our dog never went into the car unless it was to go to the vets so as soon as he was walked over to the car he put on the brakes and tried to turn around and run back to the yard.

We can't bring out the cat carrier when they can see it or they'll go and hide under a bed :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like such a nice family evening Bonnie. I hope you have good news at the doctor and that DH's treatments are done.
> 
> My cousin came to visit yesterday so I didn't catch any news and just heard about the train cash this morning. Such a terrible accident and seems they still aren't sure what caused it.
> 
> We did have a good visit with my cousin, talked about his Thailand adventures and looked through a lot of my parents' old family photos that I've brought home. It was a late night though, he didn't leave til almost 1 am, so I'm tired this morning.


No wonder you're tired. It sounds like it was worth staying up, though - lots of interesting conversation - and family pictures are so much fun to look at.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> No, I haven't worked with it before. I am making the sleeves for another sweater and will start this one afterwards. I hope the yarn is ok.


I'm curious to know what you think of it. Please let us know after you start the new sweater.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Still harassing Joey? Shame on you! I'll bet since you think her clients are dead beats, remember it takes one to know one!


Very nasty to Joey. Why would someone come on here just to insult one of us? What's the problem?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you got to meet with your cousin and have a great visit.
> How is Annie's back?


Annie's back is a lot better; thanks for asking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will chat later as must go to grocery for the things that are getting low on the shelves. I read where Wednesday is the best day to grocery shop as I try to avoid the weekend shoppers.
> 
> Have a great day! Hugs, Janie


We do the same, Janie. Never on weekends. Wed. is senior day, so that's when we do most of our shopping. That's DH's job, but I've been helping him out lately. He calls it the "old folks discount."


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, I haven't worked with it before. I am making the sleeves for another sweater and will start this one afterwards. I hope the yarn is ok.


What sort of yarn is hempathy, LL? Is it soft or more of the worsted aran sort of hand (feel)?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been busy, little time for the computer. Going through my stash to keep only what I think I might use, and the rest will be sent to the Philippines. The brother of a friend is working with an orphanage there. He is gathering material and yarn here, sewing machines, etc. to take back to help the area women learn to sew, knit and crochet, etc and to earn money. I have been checking prices of shipping containers. It could be more than $5,000 to buy and send a 20 ft container.


Oh, my gosh! That's expensive!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I only saw the movie. For back then is was a scary movie. It shook me up back then.


The book did that for me too. King is able to bring out the gradual progression of evil very well in his earlier books. Evil isn't the big, flashy event - it's starts small and tempts you with little steps and as you get deeper and deeper the person and the spirit is faced with making major decisions.

I enjoyed most of his earlier books but then he seemed to turn into a formula writer with an eye to the next movie or mini series so I didn't keep up with him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a dog that would put on a performance of a lifetime every time she went to the vet. She was use to riding in the car so the performance, academy award kind, would begin as soon as we turned into the vet's driveway. She wouldn't get out of the car, so I had to pick her up to get her out of the car, she was a real Heinz 57 mutt and weighed about 65 lbs. Of course she wouldn't walk on her own into the vet's, so more carrying was required. Once inside, the drama really started. She would cry, cough, climb in my lap, get down and the whole process would start again. I always asked for the first appointment of the day to minimize the drama, but sometimes first was not available. The tech aid would take over from there and get her into the exam room, where the crying intensified. She did manage to stay still until the vet was done which was the only good part. After the appointment was over, she would leave the exam room as though nothing happened at all. Talk about a BRAT. I then took her to the car and returned to pay for the award winning performance.


I'm sorry - I shouldn't laugh, but I"m about falling out of my chair!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More of my flowers for you.


Beautiful display in your garden, CB. Love the rose bush (the top pic).♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He broke up with her. Someone had put out some rumors about her. She doesn't live close. They may or not be true. She was a sweet girl but not right for him. We all liked her but she just wasn't the one for him.
> I pray they both find the right one for each other. I hate to see either one of them hurt.


I hope it works out for the best for both of them CB! Young love can be so wonderful but it can sure hurt too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More of my flowers for you.


They're all so beautiful CB and you've put some lovely cut arrangements together.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's wise to not post anything on Facebook about the breakup. Young people sometimes get back together, so it's safer to let it play out. If you see her or hear from her privately, you could tell her you are sorry it didn't work out (if you are). My oldest son had a GF I really liked. I talked to her a little after they broke up, and just treated her like a friend. They didn't get back together, but I hoped they would. You never know.


My daughter had a husband we treated like another son. After a while, he decided he wasn't happy (translation - too much responsibility for him - not another woman - then I really would have killed him) and after all her efforts to work things out, he walked out, leaving her with two precious and very little boys to raise on her own.

That's what I mean when I say divorce is like a death. There's nothing worse than seeing your child hurt.

And THAT is why I believe forgiveness is something you have to do over and over because the pain and anger pop up when you least expect it.

Sorry about that post - it just popped up, just like I said it can. She was a saint through the whole thing, and she's better than ever now with a wonderful husband and family . Enough said about that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://conservativetribune.com/obama-command-to-churches/BREAKING: Obama Just Issued an Infuriating Command to Churches Across America
> 
> It is said multiple times throughout the Bible, in some form or fashion, that the poor will always be with us.
> 
> ...


Didn't he say in one of his speeches that, he's 'the one you've been waiting for'. ? Sounds messianic, doesn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> My internet burped.........
> 
> Dogs get micro chipped so if they get lost they can find you.
> 
> ...


Oh. Great idea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my report for today:
> 
> It was supposed to rain today in Estes Park. So after breakfast, we went to Denver to tour the mint. But, we didn't have reservations, and lots of middle school students were on school tours of the mint. So, we toured the Unsinkable Molly Brown home. Then we toured the Money Museum in the Denver Federal Reserve Bank. Then we stopped at a microbrewery for awhile to kill time until we could get seated for dinner at the Buckhorn Restaurant, the oldest restaurant in Denver.
> 
> ...


I hope there's a nice ladies activity ahead for you and your SIL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They broke up after Christmas but got back together. He is 22 and so is she. They are both heart broken.


Oh, my, that does hurt.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.... hoep your day has been as productive as mine. Was outdoors a lot cutting brush, more of the same tomorrow. I even got some knittingdone this evening.
> 
> Bumpy...your flowers are exquisite. What are the flowrs in the top pic? They are gorgeous.
> 
> ...


'How Great Thou Art' comes to mind instantly. There are many, many more.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He broke up with her. Someone had put out some rumors about her. She doesn't live close. They may or not be true. She was a sweet girl but not right for him. We all liked her but she just wasn't the one for him.
> I pray they both find the right one for each other. I hate to see either one of them hurt.


I'm so sorry for all of you. It's hard to see them hurt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More of my flowers for you.


So beautiful, CB! So many different kinds!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my report for today:
> 
> It was supposed to rain today in Estes Park. So after breakfast, we went to Denver to tour the mint. But, we didn't have reservations, and lots of middle school students were on school tours of the mint. So, we toured the Unsinkable Molly Brown home. Then we toured the Money Museum in the Denver Federal Reserve Bank. Then we stopped at a microbrewery for awhile to kill time until we could get seated for dinner at the Buckhorn Restaurant, the oldest restaurant in Denver.
> 
> ...


Very interesting day! A+ on your report. The + is for the report that you're nearly healed!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Same here, but DH doesn't like scalloped, only mashed.♥


Funny - mine is just the opposite. He doesn't like mashed, but he likes scalloped. I love both! How about you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://conservativetribune.com/obama-command-to-churches/BREAKING: Obama Just Issued an Infuriating Command to Churches Across America
> 
> It is said multiple times throughout the Bible, in some form or fashion, that the poor will always be with us.
> 
> ...


Yes, he thinks material poverty is worse than painful death of an unborn baby. Killing babies is a kind of spiritual death, I think.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night all! Sleep soundly and wake up well rested tomorrow!&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Our dog never went into the car unless it was to go to the vets so as soon as he was walked over to the car he put on the brakes and tried to turn around and run back to the yard.
> 
> We can't bring out the cat carrier when they can see it or they'll go and hide under a bed :roll:


Pets - you have to love them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone.... hoep your day has been as productive as mine. Was outdoors a lot cutting brush, more of the same tomorrow. I even got some knittingdone this evening.
> 
> Bumpy...your flowers are exquisite. What are the flowrs in the top pic? They are gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Thank you WeBee. The top flower is roses. They are a friend from high school parents that I got from him. I just saw on Fb today the old home place has been torn down the last few days. I am so glad I have them.
Here is your songs WeBee
.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faNij71hh7o





Guide Me, O Thou Great Jehovah
The United Methodist Hymnal Number 127
Text: William Williams, 1717-1791; trans. from the Welsh by Peter Williams and the author
Music: John Hughes, 1873-1932
Tune: CWM RHONDDA, Meter: 87.87.87
1. Guide me, O thou great Jehovah,
pilgrim through this barren land.
I am weak, but thou art mighty;
hold me with thy powerful hand.
Bread of heaven, bread of heaven,
feed me till I want no more;
feed me till I want no more.

2. Open now the crystal fountain,
whence the healing stream doth flow;
let the fire and cloudy pillar
lead me all my journey through.
Strong deliverer, strong deliverer,
be thou still my strength and shield;
be thou still my strength and shield.

3. When I tread the verge of Jordan,
bid my anxious fears subside;
death of death and hell's destruction,
land me safe on Canaan's side.
Songs of praises, songs of praises,
I will ever give to thee;
I will ever give to thee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I know how you feel. Breaking up is so awful. And when they're older and it's a serious relationship, it affects the whole family.
> 
> And divorce is like a death.
> 
> ...


I pray your Dh gets a great report tomorrow. ♥
Yes my day got better. Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If 0bama would let the organizations do what they want to do, they could help many more people. There was a Catholic adoption agency, that quit adoptions, when 0bama insisted they include gay couples. Then 0bama insisted that illegals (refugees) girls be sent to Planned Parenthood for abortions, if they were raped on their trip to the US. Then he won't let counselors help gay teens, who want to be straight.
> 
> So how much work can these organizations do, when 0bama ties their hands?


It's terrible. He really wants to be a dictator. I don't think we've ever had a president like that before. I hope we never do again. When you compare him to the greats - Washington, Lincoln, Kennedy, Reagan - what a world of difference in philosophy, demeanor, and results.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That reminds me of some of my GK's tactics when they're very young. You want them to stand so you can put pants on them, and they - well, we call it spaghetti legs. Or you want them to sit in your lap, and they manage somehow to slide right off. How can they be so clever when they can't even talk yet!


Or if you try to put their shoe on and their feet get all ... You know like the foot has a hinge and you can't stuff their foot in the shoe. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is one benefit of getting old.


That's right! Another one I noticed when I was teaching - the younger teachers were very nice and very respectful toward me. I admired that in them - and appreciated it very much.

I had a friend at the same school who had also started teaching very late, and we used to joke that it was a good thing they didn't know the "real" us! We weren't quite the sweet little old ladies they gave us credit for!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie's back is a lot better; thanks for asking!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful display in your garden, CB. Love the rose bush (the top pic).♥


It looks so much like some roses that we have. Ours are very old - probably 30 years or more. We thought they had died last winter, but this lovely spring weather has brought them out better than ever. I wonder if they're the same.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The book did that for me too. King is able to bring out the gradual progression of evil very well in his earlier books. Evil isn't the big, flashy event - it's starts small and tempts you with little steps and as you get deeper and deeper the person and the spirit is faced with making major decisions.
> 
> I enjoyed most of his earlier books but then he seemed to turn into a formula writer with an eye to the next movie or mini series so I didn't keep up with him.


I liked Steven King at the first . I like you quit watching the mini series.Our dog at the time of "Cujo"looked just like Cujo. Calico would never have been mean like that. :shock: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 'How Great Thou Art' comes to mind instantly. There are many, many more.♥


Yes. And "Be Not Afraid," "In the Garden," "Oh Holy Mary," and so many more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter had a husband we treated like another son. After a while, he decided he wasn't happy (translation - too much responsibility for him - not another woman - then I really would have killed him) and after all her efforts to work things out, he walked out, leaving her with two precious and very little boys to raise on her own.
> 
> That's what I mean when I say divorce is like a death. There's nothing worse than seeing your child hurt.
> 
> And THAT is why I believe forgiveness is something you have to do over and over because the pain and anger pop up when you least expect it.


I am glad your DD has a good husband now. You must have been very hurt by all of this.

I told my GS that is was better to break up now and not have to have a divorce. I don't know if we could handle a divorce.
Marriage is hard even if you love and can forgive.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I pray your Dh gets a great report tomorrow. ♥
> Yes my day got better. Thanks.


Thanks, CB. I'm glad your day got better.

I think we have the same roses!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or if you try to put their shoe on and their feet get all ... You know like the foot has a hinge and you can't stuff their foot in the shoe. :lol:


Yes! Exactly!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Didn't he say in one of his speeches that, he's 'the one you've been waiting for'. ? Sounds messianic, doesn't it?


He is NOT my Messiah. :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad your DD has a good husband now. You must have been very hurt by all of this.
> 
> I told my GS that is was better to break up now and not have to have a divorce. I don't know if we could handle a divorce.
> Marriage is hard even if you love and can forgive.


You're right CB. Better now than later. Also right that it was hard on me. It was really horrible, partly because we had never ever thought he would do something like that. There was no reasoning with him.

That was the only divorce in our family and extended family. And she is a sweetheart. His loss. Hard on children.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It looks so much like some roses that we have. Ours are very old - probably 30 years or more. We thought they had died last winter, but this lovely spring weather has brought them out better than ever. I wonder if they're the same.


I don't know the name as both of my friends parents are dead. Mine have taken over the bed they are in. I have other things their that don't have room. I need to move them but they have turned into a monster in 5 years.They look like ballerina rose to me.
http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=ballerina+rose


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://conservativetribune.com/obama-command-to-churches/BREAKING: Obama Just Issued an Infuriating Command to Churches Across America
> 
> It is said multiple times throughout the Bible, in some form or fashion, that the poor will always be with us.
> 
> ...


He seems to have a very narrow understanding of what Christianity is all about. Being concerned about poverty doesn't mean that Christians should turn their backs on other issues. And Christ never turned away from controversial or divisive issues!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I know how you feel. Breaking up is so awful. And when they're older and it's a serious relationship, it affects the whole family.
> 
> And divorce is like a death.
> 
> ...


I'll be thinking of you and DH tomorrow Bonnie; prayers for a good prognosis!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know the name as both of my friends parents are dead. Mine have taken over the bed they are in. I have other things their that don't have room. I need to move them but they have turned into a monster in 5 years.They look like ballerina rose to me.
> http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=ballerina+rose


Maybe they are. I"ll have to post my picture. Maybe tomorrow when we get home from the dr I can find directions. I think it will be easy once I get hold of the directions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi Kitty, this is the first chance I've had to get on, and it's almost 'quitting time' for me. I have some micro spun yarn that I was thinking of making a top with. Wonder what other projects this type of yarn would lend itself well to?


A top sounds nice Jokim; it would feel so soft and light. A shawl would be a nice project too. Remember to tell us about it when you decide.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. We are in for another cool, beautiful morning, I think. I hope everyone sleeps well with no coughing and no storm worries.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off early. One of the grands needs me to take him to school tomorrow. Have sweet dreams everyone.Let us know Bon what Mr. Bon hears from the dr. 
Yarnie are you ok? 
Good night WCK. KC keep us up on the vacation.
Have sweet dreams everyone. XX &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. That's good control in your plan. My pension as a retired teacher isn't a lot, but I only worked for the county for 13 years, and only 5 as a teacher. So I feel I get more than I deserve. DH deserves every penny of his!!


I think you deserve what you've earned too Bonnie! Most people work hard for their pensions and it isn't right to mess with their pensions. Hopefully it all works out for your and Janie's DHs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We do the same, Janie. Never on weekends. Wed. is senior day, so that's when we do most of our shopping. That's DH's job, but I've been helping him out lately. He calls it the "old folks discount."


Some stores offer 10% off on the first Tues of each month.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter had a husband we treated like another son. After a while, he decided he wasn't happy (translation - too much responsibility for him - not another woman - then I really would have killed him) and after all her efforts to work things out, he walked out, leaving her with two precious and very little boys to raise on her own.
> 
> That's what I mean when I say divorce is like a death. There's nothing worse than seeing your child hurt.
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from Bonnie. There are some situations where it is better for the family for a couple to divorce, but there are also people are very self centred and spoiled and look at "happiness" as some sort of entitlement rather than something that you work towards. I'm glad your DD and grands were able to go on to a new, strong family.

My first marriage ended in divorce and it was devastating -- but at least we didn't have children that were hurt through it. It took a long time before I trusted enough to enter into another commitment.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He seems to have a very narrow understanding of what Christianity is all about. Being concerned about poverty doesn't mean that Christians should turn their backs on other issues. And Christ never turned away from controversial or divisive issues!


He never turned his back on the poor either.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very nasty to Joey. Why would someone come on here just to insult one of us? What's the problem?


Meanness, pure meanness.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> He seems to have a very narrow understanding of what Christianity is all about. Being concerned about poverty doesn't mean that Christians should turn their backs on other issues. And Christ never turned away from controversial or divisive issues!


Christ didn't end poverty in his time. He didn't cure all lepers or raise all the dead during his lifetime. He fed the masses at one teaching session - not at every teaching session. He could have done all that, but he didn't. He didn't show he believed in meeting all needs or care taking everyone. He believed in kindness, but he also believed everyone needed to contribute.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very nasty to Joey. Why would someone come on here just to insult one of us? What's the problem?


For the same reason 'someone' very recently went on another thread to insult someone else under the guise of a 'tripod' but we all know who that 'tripod' is don't we?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335169-42.html


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends. I am tired after yesterday, but that is a good thing. Got my hair cut and did some grocery shopping. Continued with my power washing and am almost done. The area I worked on yesterday was very moldy so it took a long time to do. It is under the upstairs deck and does not get a lot of sunlight, so it tends to be damp. Just have some fencing to do, them maybe do the boathouse. Then I mowed the lawn. Watered part of the lawn, but stopped because it was so breezy that it wasn't effective. This morning need to get an old tooth filling repaired, then off to get my nails and toes done.

On a different topic, I am so sick and tired of the Obama's. Michelle embarrassed herself at the museum opening. And heard a replay of his speech from this weekend. He is such a small and petty man-child. You think he would be satisfied with MSBC, CNN, ABC. CBS, NBC, NYT..... licking his boots, but no he blames Fox for all of his woes. Then the Federal Government took in a record amount of money and he is still whining about needing to raise taxes to make things fair. If he cared so much about the poor why doesn't he donate all his money back to the Federal government? And I found it hilarious that his big Gulf conference FLOPPED and how he was SNUBBED by 80% of the Gulf's leaders. 

Remember how the AOLLLLLW could not state 5 accomplishments of Hilary? Well that still remains true today. And why is she hiding and not answering any questions? What she has taken 9 questions in the past month, and no one in the press is upset? Maybe she is getting more plastic surgery or lipo suction............


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He never turned his back on the poor either.


You sure don't keep a promise. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

This is the news today:

Breast Cancer Proposal could wipe off Mammogram Coverage for 17 Million Women 
Posted by Eleanor Graham 
14
May

Breast Cancer Proposal could wipe off Mammogram Coverage for 17 Million Women

Adoption of proposed cancer screening guidelines could lead to 17 million women aged 40 to 49 live without free annual mammogram coverage. This has been estimated by a new report, warning that an influential medical panel needs to carefully mull over the proposal before going ahead with its approval.

The Affordable Care Act makes it compulsory for many health plans to provide coverage for certain preventive services without any cost. But for this, procedures have to receive A or B grades from US Preventive Services Task Force, an independent group of experts in prevention and evidence-based medicine.

The letter grades - A, B, C and D  are assigned by the task forces based on the strength of evidence, the benefits and the harm of preventive services.

The task force recommended in 2009 that mammograms for women ages 40-49 receive a C grade, which created a major controversy. There are many uncertainties over the issue. To cite an example, the American Cancer Society, the American College of Radiology and the National Comprehensive Cancer Network say that it is vital to have annual mammograms for women 40 and over.

A health law was enacted to require the Department of Health and Human Services not pay heed to the task forces recommendation and follow the most current screening guidelines. The law was the result of opposition to the task forces 2009 recommendation from the Obama administration, members of Congress and several medical organizations.

The task force said last month that it is needed to put a C grade on breast-cancer screening for women ages 40 to 49. The approval for the proposal would mean that health plans would no longer be required to provide full coverage for mammograms for women in this age group.

The science shows that some women in their 40s will benefit from mammography, most will not, while others will be harmed, said the task force statement.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> For the same reason 'someone' very recently went on another thread to insult someone else under the guise of a 'tripod' but we all know who that 'tripod' is don't we?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335169-42.html


Get over yourself. Sounds like your friend Lisa to me.
All of the left are so needy of a fight you have to come to a thread where no one is talking to you . What is wrong with you that you have to try and tear down people that are ignoring you. We made a deal and not of of you have kept it. We have stayed off Loll but most of your group has came over here with you mouthing and trying to pick a fight. You all are mental. We kept our end of the deal.Is this how you deal with real life situations when you don't like something they say to you. Do you go in their house to bully them too? Leave us alone. We don't care to hear you crazy talk. Go take a pill.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Get over yourself. Sounds like your friend Lisa to me.
> All of the left are so needy of a fight you have to come to a thread where no one is talking to you . What is wrong with you that you have to try and tear down people that are ignoring you. We made a deal and not of of you have kept it. We have stayed off Loll but most of your group has came over here with you mouthing and trying to pick a fight. You all are mental. We kept our end of the deal.Is this how you deal with real life situations when you don't like something they say to you. Do you go in their house to bully them too? Leave us alone. We don't care to hear you crazy talk. Go take a pill.


 :thumbup: :!:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I understand where you're coming from Bonnie. There are some situations where it is better for the family for a couple to divorce, but there are also people are very self centred and spoiled and look at "happiness" as some sort of entitlement rather than something that you work towards. I'm glad your DD and grands were able to go on to a new, strong family.
> 
> My first marriage ended in divorce and it was devastating -- but at least we didn't have children that were hurt through it. It took a long time before I trusted enough to enter into another commitment.


I'm sure it would take a long time. I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> For the same reason 'someone' very recently went on another thread to insult someone else under the guise of a 'tripod' but we all know who that 'tripod' is don't we?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335169-42.html


Thank goodness I am no longer tempted to go to those sites. Just too much strife and pain for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. I am tired after yesterday, but that is a good thing. Got my hair cut and did some grocery shopping. Continued with my power washing and am almost done. The area I worked on yesterday was very moldy so it took a long time to do. It is under the upstairs deck and does not get a lot of sunlight, so it tends to be damp. Just have some fencing to do, them maybe do the boathouse. Then I mowed the lawn. Watered part of the lawn, but stopped because it was so breezy that it wasn't effective. This morning need to get an old tooth filling repaired, then off to get my nails and toes done.
> 
> On a different topic, I am so sick and tired of the Obama's. Michelle embarrassed herself at the museum opening. And heard a replay of his speech from this weekend. He is such a small and petty man-child. You think he would be satisfied with MSBC, CNN, ABC. CBS, NBC, NYT..... licking his boots, but no he blames Fox for all of his woes. Then the Federal Government took in a record amount of money and he is still whining about needing to raise taxes to make things fair. If he cared so much about the poor why doesn't he donate all his money back to the Federal government? And I found it hilarious that his big Gulf conference FLOPPED and how he was SNUBBED by 80% of the Gulf's leaders.
> 
> Remember how the AOLLLLLW could not state 5 accomplishments of Hilary? Well that still remains true today. And why is she hiding and not answering any questions? What she has taken 9 questions in the past month, and no one in the press is upset? Maybe she is getting more plastic surgery or lipo suction............


She can't answer questions because telling the truth would end her campaign, and lying would just confirm everyone's suspicions and speed up her downward spiral. She's between a rock and a hard place. My heart bleeds. I don't have much tolerance for lies and deception, and that is her modus operandi. The truth is that she is corrupt, and so is her husband.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. I am tired after yesterday, but that is a good thing. Got my hair cut and did some grocery shopping. Continued with my power washing and am almost done. The area I worked on yesterday was very moldy so it took a long time to do. It is under the upstairs deck and does not get a lot of sunlight, so it tends to be damp. Just have some fencing to do, them maybe do the boathouse. Then I mowed the lawn. Watered part of the lawn, but stopped because it was so breezy that it wasn't effective. This morning need to get an old tooth filling repaired, then off to get my nails and toes done.
> 
> On a different topic, I am so sick and tired of the Obama's. Michelle embarrassed herself at the museum opening. And heard a replay of his speech from this weekend. He is such a small and petty man-child. You think he would be satisfied with MSBC, CNN, ABC. CBS, NBC, NYT..... licking his boots, but no he blames Fox for all of his woes. Then the Federal Government took in a record amount of money and he is still whining about needing to raise taxes to make things fair. If he cared so much about the poor why doesn't he donate all his money back to the Federal government? And I found it hilarious that his big Gulf conference FLOPPED and how he was SNUBBED by 80% of the Gulf's leaders.
> 
> Remember how the AOLLLLLW could not state 5 accomplishments of Hilary? Well that still remains true today. And why is she hiding and not answering any questions? What she has taken 9 questions in the past month, and no one in the press is upset? Maybe she is getting more plastic surgery or lipo suction............


You sure stay busy. I used to be like that.
Hill is hiding out . Wonder why?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is the news today:
> 
> Breast Cancer Proposal could wipe off Mammogram Coverage for 17 Million Women
> Posted by Eleanor Graham
> ...


That is terrible. We tried to tell everyone about <ocare. They wouldn't listen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is the news today:
> 
> Breast Cancer Proposal could wipe off Mammogram Coverage for 17 Million Women
> Posted by Eleanor Graham
> ...


War on Women? obamacare is bankrupting the health care system, and they're trying to cut costs. In the federal bureaucracy, NO lives matter (except their own).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is the news today:
> 
> Breast Cancer Proposal could wipe off Mammogram Coverage for 17 Million Women
> Posted by Eleanor Graham
> ...


I'd like to know how they will be harmed. Let's see - anxiety and discomfort versus surgery, chemo, and radiation. Which is more harmful? Get the mammogram.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am sick still but after reading what was posted by the group of Liberals that is so open and truthful. I will say this.

No truth in anything they say, and you are not (on DP) allowed to have your opinion put on here unless it is to agree with them. I think that is what other county's have done to control free speech. Even IssI a terror group can do that. But what the heck I thought this was America and everyone could voice their opinions. But not with the Liberal police. 

More then acting like Children now. Just the usual proving what a group of I want to pick a fight so I will go over to DP and pick a fight. Don't any of you (meaning any one other then them) ,we are the only ones who can post any where we want too.(meaning Liberals) We can post on DP even when we lie that we won't. We know how to lie and we can prove it everytime we get a bug up our behind.

Also one must remember here on DP you are not to voice any opinion about the President or Liberals in general. But we the Liberals are allowed to post any where we want to about anything that has to do with independant thinking. 

You either toe the line the way the Liberals want or they will come after you on any site they feel like. Better to lie than keep a promise(meaning Liberals), better to stay off any site they are on even if someone other then they(Liberals) have started it. 


As I know many on KP drop into read this site, check out their names on here you will know them by their post. Make sure you do not even post on any of their sites. They will come after you if you post anything they do not agree with. 
Most of it will be name calling if you post more then once or twice. 

They own KP and are not afraid to let you know they do. They are now in the process of taking out DP. They live to fight. If they can't find one they will make up one. 

So be warn they are out to get you so watch out. Leave any site they start or are on. Do not post.

Or if you do their words are get even even when we post any of our views not on their sites but here on a site we started. . Plus you will be accused of letting some person who I do not know as I do not read any of their sites any more coming on one of their sites and they do or did not like what was said so they come on here to attack those of us who do not know do not care and do not want to read any of their post or any of their sites.

But we have to pay the price for their angry for something or other that put a bug up their behind.

Remember do not have any opinion as they will troll your site ever site on KP and you will answer for any words that are put out there they do not agree with. 

Just be on guard the trolls are out there to get you. They are looking for a fight. If you see any of their names do not voice your opinion on anything. JUst say yes yes we bow to your words of opinions as being the only one that we can have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is the news today:
> 
> Breast Cancer Proposal could wipe off Mammogram Coverage for 17 Million Women
> Posted by Eleanor Graham
> ...


You know you should not mention his name now the Liberals will have to attack you . :thumbdown:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. I am tired after yesterday, but that is a good thing. Got my hair cut and did some grocery shopping. Continued with my power washing and am almost done. The area I worked on yesterday was very moldy so it took a long time to do. It is under the upstairs deck and does not get a lot of sunlight, so it tends to be damp. Just have some fencing to do, them maybe do the boathouse. Then I mowed the lawn. Watered part of the lawn, but stopped because it was so breezy that it wasn't effective. This morning need to get an old tooth filling repaired, then off to get my nails and toes done.
> 
> On a different topic, I am so sick and tired of the Obama's. Michelle embarrassed herself at the museum opening. And heard a replay of his speech from this weekend. * He is such a small and petty man-child. You think he would be satisfied with MSBC, CNN, ABC. CBS, NBC, NYT..... licking his boots, but no he blames Fox for all of his woes.* Then the Federal Government took in a record amount of money and he is still whining about needing to raise taxes to make things fair. If he cared so much about the poor why doesn't he donate all his money back to the Federal government? And I found it hilarious that his big Gulf conference FLOPPED and how he was SNUBBED by 80% of the Gulf's leaders.
> 
> Remember how the AOLLLLLW could not state 5 accomplishments of Hilary? Well that still remains true today. And why is she hiding and not answering any questions? What she has taken 9 questions in the past month, and no one in the press is upset? Maybe she is getting more plastic surgery or lipo suction............


This pic says it all about him being in bed with the media.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am sick still but after reading what was posted by the group of Liberals that is so open and truthful. I will say this.
> 
> No truth in anything they say, and you are not (on DP) allowed to have your opinion put on here unless it is to agree with them. I think that is what other county's have done to control free speech. Even IssI a terror group can do that. But what the heck I thought this was America and everyone could voice their opinions. But not with the Liberal police.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: You got their number all right. Biggest bullies I have very seen. Controllers .
Saul Alinskys 12 Rules for Radicals

Here is the complete list from Alinsky.

* RULE 1: Power is not only what you have, but what the enemy thinks you have. Power is derived from 2 main sources  money and people. Have-Nots must build power from flesh and blood. (These are two things of which there is a plentiful supply. Government and corporations always have a difficult time appealing to people, and usually do so almost exclusively with economic arguments.)
* RULE 2: Never go outside the expertise of your people. It results in confusion, fear and retreat. Feeling secure adds to the backbone of anyone. (Organizations under attack wonder why radicals dont address the real issues. This is why. They avoid things with which they have no knowledge.)
* RULE 3: Whenever possible, go outside the expertise of the enemy. Look for ways to increase insecurity, anxiety and uncertainty. (This happens all the time. Watch how many organizations under attack are blind-sided by seemingly irrelevant arguments that they are then forced to address.)
* RULE 4: Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules. If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules. (This is a serious rule. The besieged entitys very credibility and reputation is at stake, because if activists catch it lying or not living up to its commitments, they can continue to chip away at the damage.)
* RULE 5: Ridicule is mans most potent weapon. There is no defense. Its irrational. Its infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions. (Pretty crude, rude and mean, huh? They want to create anger and fear.)
* RULE 6: A good tactic is one your people enjoy. Theyll keep doing it without urging and come back to do more. Theyre doing their thing, and will even suggest better ones. (Radical activists, in this sense, are no different that any other human being. We all avoid un-fun activities, and but we revel at and enjoy the ones that work and bring results.)
* RULE 7: A tactic that drags on too long becomes a drag. Dont become old news. (Even radical activists get bored. So to keep them excited and involved, organizers are constantly coming up with new tactics.)
* RULE 8: Keep the pressure on. Never let up. Keep trying new things to keep the opposition off balance. As the opposition masters one approach, hit them from the flank with something new. (Attack, attack, attack from all sides, never giving the reeling organization a chance to rest, regroup, recover and re-strategize.)
* RULE 9: The threat is usually more terrifying than the thing itself. Imagination and ego can dream up many more consequences than any activist. (Perception is reality. Large organizations always prepare a worst-case scenario, something that may be furthest from the activists minds. The upshot is that the organization will expend enormous time and energy, creating in its own collective mind the direst of conclusions. The possibilities can easily poison the mind and result in demoralization.)
* RULE 10: If you push a negative hard enough, it will push through and become a positive. Violence from the other side can win the public to your side because the public sympathizes with the underdog. (Unions used this tactic. Peaceful [albeit loud] demonstrations during the heyday of unions in the early to mid-20th Century incurred managements wrath, often in the form of violence that eventually brought public sympathy to their side.)
* RULE 11: The price of a successful attack is a constructive alternative. Never let the enemy score points because youre caught without a solution to the problem. (Old saw: If youre not part of the solution, youre part of the problem. Activist organizations have an agenda, and their strategy is to hold a place at the table, to be given a forum to wield their power. So, they have to have a compromise solution.)
* RULE 12: Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it. Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions. (This is cruel, but very effective. Direct, personalized criticism and ridicule works.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This pic says it all about him being in bed with the media.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> For the same reason 'someone' very recently went on another thread to insult someone else under the guise of a 'tripod' but we all know who that 'tripod' is don't we?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335169-42.html


Paranoid personality disorder: characterized by a pattern of irrational suspicion and mistrust of others, interpreting motivations as malevolent.
Treatment of the Personality Disorder

There are many types of help available for the different personality disorders. Treatment may include individual, group, or family psychotherapy. Medications, prescribed by a patients physician, may also be helpful in relieving some of the symptoms of personality disorders, including problems with anxiety and perceptions.

Psychotherapy for patients with personality disorders focuses on helping them see the unconscious conflicts that are contributing to or causing their symptoms. It also helps people become more flexible and is aimed at reducing the behavior patterns that interfere with everyday living.

In psychotherapy, people with personality disorders can better recognize the effects of their behavior on others. Behavior and cognitive therapies focus on resolving symptoms or traits that are characteristic of the disorder, such as the inability to make important life decisions or the inability to initiate relationships.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well this is what I have been through these last couple of weeks.

ER by ambulance they thought I was having a stroke, found out I did not.

dizzy spells couldn't even get up, test to see if main Artery,s closed.

Coughing so hard hurts and have to run to bathroom or you know what will happen

Urgent care, told I had to have chest exrays, bronchtis. 

have to use a bronchodilator so can get air flow to lungs.

Had to go with husband to sit and wake with mask on while he had eye exam.

Found out from the Chicken police that was turn into village for having 4 chickens. 11 years of having only 4 chickens. Seem they pass a law that we can not have chickens. Do not keep up with what they pass. So by June 5 either chickens and their house have to be gotten rid of or we will be find. Having a hard time trying to find place for them to live out their days. May have to havae them killed.

Funny Milwaukee, Madison and other small towns around us can have chickens. But we can't.
Friend showed me why law was pass. Seem Mayor said if chickens where allowed . Next we will want to have cows for fresh milk too. 

Just goes to show how stupid Liberals even in this town have gotten. Yes he is a liberal, and the board except for one person agreed and pass the law. 

I don't know about you but I can't wait to get a cow, have ato build a shed for it, and fence it in, and clean up after it, even in the dead of winter, and cost of food, and it will be standing in mud as the grass will be gone. Must do this on a 1/2 acer or less of land.And last of all I have to learn how to milk a cow. Like that will happen and poor thing will want to kick me before I get the hang of it.

I am just kidding.

Last night son came to visit had to tell him not to come in near me and had a mask on. But as I cough to much and do not always remember to use hankie or arm, sure house is full of germs. Also have sneezing fits too.

Husband is having pains thinks he may have kidney stones again.

I give up just crying all that is left to do. Even that is bad as nose fills up and can't breath through nose. Mouth open cough and gag.

I am not kidding, now


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well this is what I have been through these last couple of weeks.
> 
> ER by ambulance they thought I was having a stroke, found out I did not.
> 
> ...


Poor Yarnie you are going thru the fire right now. Love you and arms wrapped. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor Yarnie you are going thru the fire right now. Love you and arms wrapped. ♥


meant to say I am kidding about cow.

Thanks CB can use a arm wrap right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh and I forgot the topper of all this is I have to give up anything that has milk in it as it maybe the cause of something else I have. 

Do you know just about everything you buy or make has some kind of milk product in it. 

Almond milk is so yucky, and pretend sour cream I would not feed to any animal least of all humans.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Get over yourself. Sounds like your friend Lisa to me.
> All of the left are so needy of a fight you have to come to a thread where no one is talking to you . What is wrong with you that you have to try and tear down people that are ignoring you. We made a deal and not of of you have kept it. We have stayed off Loll but most of your group has came over here with you mouthing and trying to pick a fight. You all are mental. We kept our end of the deal.Is this how you deal with real life situations when you don't like something they say to you. Do you go in their house to bully them too? Leave us alone. We don't care to hear you crazy talk. Go take a pill.


I didn't make a deal with anyone and surprisingly for you, I'm not being ignored as demonstrated by your comments above.

My recent comment here was in response to the usual hypocrisy demonstrated by this group on a daily basis. I would rather not have to make a comment on this pithy thread however, I draw the line when I see this group's hypocrisy flourish.

So, why don't you and your group stop being hypocritical and tell TRIPOD that her cover is a farce and to stay away. And while you're at it, tell the same thing to JS. Now there's a crazy who should take a pill.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I didn't make a deal with anyone and surprisingly for you, I'm not being ignored as demonstrated by your comments above.
> 
> My recent comment here was in response to the usual hypocrisy demonstrated by this group on a daily basis. I would rather not have to make a comment on this pithy thread however, I draw the line when I see this group's hypocrisy flourish.
> 
> So, why don't you and your group stop being hypocritical and tell TRIPOD that her cover is a farce and to stay away. And while you're at it, tell the same thing to JS. Now there's a crazy who should take a pill.


Who every Tripod is I give a rats blank. I do not read your sites nor do any of the others on here. I do not care about what you feel or say. You prove again that you are just as childess as you are . Repeat after me get a life , and leave us alone. Or better yet.

To all who are not on DP, remember this name and do not post anything to her. She is just as ----- as she sounds.

We do not come on any of your sites.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I didn't make a deal with anyone and surprisingly for you, I'm not being ignored as demonstrated by your comments above.
> 
> My recent comment here was in response to the usual hypocrisy demonstrated by this group on a daily basis. I would rather not have to make a comment on this pithy thread however, I draw the line when I see this group's hypocrisy flourish.
> 
> So, why don't you and your group stop being hypocritical and tell TRIPOD that her cover is a farce and to stay away. And while you're at it, tell the same thing to JS. Now there's a crazy who should take a pill.


I don't know who tripod is and I don't read their post. I can't control someone I don't know. Talk to tripod not me. Not many on this thread even read your vile friends posting. Don't come here threading anyone. Take it up with admin about your troubles. Leave us out of them.
You go bully someone else.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I didn't make a deal with anyone and surprisingly for you, I'm not being ignored as demonstrated by your comments above.
> 
> My recent comment here was in response to the usual hypocrisy demonstrated by this group on a daily basis. I would rather not have to make a comment on this pithy thread however, I draw the line when I see this group's hypocrisy flourish.
> 
> So, why don't you and your group stop being hypocritical and tell TRIPOD that her cover is a farce and to stay away. And while you're at it, tell the same thing to JS. Now there's a crazy who should take a pill.


Yes JS is suppose to stay off any site that you and your group belong to even if she started a site you took over.

As I have pointed out any person other then those on Dp who I know read this site and don't post on here. Stay away from posting to this one. Just follow her post and you will see the rest to stay away from. DO NOT POST ON ANY OF THEIR SITES NONE NOT EVEN ONES THAT THEY DID NOT START. UNLESS YOU LOVE TO BE CALLED NAMES AND WANT TO HEAR HOW YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. YOU ARE NOT TO HAVE AN OPINION. AGREE AGREE WITH THEM THEY ARE IN CHARGE OF KP AND WILL MAKE SURE YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, well! Cat got among the pigeons good! Tell it to yourselves. Oh wait, on second thought don't bother. You never learn by you own mistakes.

P.S. I'm not part of any agreement with anyone and I'll post where ever I please. Hee!

P.S P.S. You can carry on now!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I didn't make a deal with anyone and surprisingly for you, I'm not being ignored as demonstrated by your comments above.
> 
> My recent comment here was in response to the usual hypocrisy demonstrated by this group on a daily basis. I would rather not have to make a comment on this pithy thread however, I draw the line when I see this group's hypocrisy flourish.
> 
> So, why don't you and your group stop being hypocritical and tell TRIPOD that her cover is a farce and to stay away. And while you're at it, tell the same thing to JS. Now there's a crazy who should take a pill.


The Only Hyocrite is you lady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes JS is suppose to stay off any site that you and your group belong to even if she started a site you took over.
> 
> As I have pointed out any person other then those on Dp who I know read this site and don't post on here. Stay away from posting to this one. Just follow her post and you will see the rest to stay away from. DO NOT POST ON ANY OF THEIR SITES NONE NOT EVEN ONES THAT THEY DID NOT START. UNLESS YOU LOVE TO BE CALLED NAMES AND WANT TO HEAR HOW YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. YOU ARE NOT TO HAVE AN OPINION. AGREE AGREE WITH THEM THEY ARE IN CHARGE OF KP AND WILL MAKE SURE YOU KNOW IT.


Don't let the little animal get you upset Yarnie. We already know she is 2 faced. She befriends someone then turns on them. She is not right in the head. Just ignore her or he.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well this is what I have been through these last couple of weeks.
> 
> ER by ambulance they thought I was having a stroke, found out I did not.
> 
> ...


Oh, Yarnie! So much all at once. Thank goodness you didn't have a stroke!

I'm sorry about your chickens. I wonder why they're saying something now when you've had them so long.

I know you're sad about the chickens, but take care of your health first. If you're not on antibiotics, maybe you should call your doctor and see if you should have some. Maybe he can do it over the phone so you don't have to go out. And DH - if he has kidney stones, I'm sure he'll call or see the doctor. I hope he's not in terrible pain.

It really is a lot to deal with at once. I would be overwhelmed, too. I wish I could help. Just do what you can and let the rest go for now. When you feel stronger, you'll be able to handle it better.

I know you're not kidding about the crying. I hate it when you can't even cry because then you can't breathe.

I'm praying for you and DH both to recover quickly.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor Yarnie you are going thru the fire right now. Love you and arms wrapped. ♥


Yarnlady, oh, dear. Yes hugs. We are here for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Get over yourself. Sounds like your friend Lisa to me.
> All of the left are so needy of a fight you have to come to a thread where no one is talking to you . What is wrong with you that you have to try and tear down people that are ignoring you. We made a deal and not of of you have kept it. We have stayed off Loll but most of your group has came over here with you mouthing and trying to pick a fight. You all are mental. We kept our end of the deal.Is this how you deal with real life situations when you don't like something they say to you. Do you go in their house to bully them too? Leave us alone. We don't care to hear you crazy talk. Go take a pill.


The Drama Queens are at it again. Like a 2 year old, it's always about ME,ME,ME,ME or NO,NO,NO,NO.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Drama Queens are at it again. Like a 2 year old, it's always about ME,ME,ME,ME or NO,NO,NO,NO.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am sick still but after reading what was posted by the group of Liberals that is so open and truthful. I will say this.
> 
> No truth in anything they say, and you are not (on DP) allowed to have your opinion put on here unless it is to agree with them. I think that is what other county's have done to control free speech. Even IssI a terror group can do that. But what the heck I thought this was America and everyone could voice their opinions. But not with the Liberal police.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: You know them all too well Yarnie. Whiners and bullies.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Am sick still but after reading what was posted by the group of Liberals that is so open and truthful. I will say this.
> 
> No truth in anything they say, and you are not (on DP) allowed to have your opinion put on here unless it is to agree with them. I think that is what other county's have done to control free speech. Even IssI a terror group can do that. But what the heck I thought this was America and everyone could voice their opinions. But not with the Liberal police.
> 
> ...


This is how liberals are killing free speech in America. Anyone not spouting the liberal/socialist line is attacked by claims of racism, gay-bashing, or being uncaring toward the poor. Their plan is to silence truth and criticism of their crazy ideas. They claim black people can't be racist, a foolish idea. They claim unborn babies aren't babies even when they feel and react to pain. They love their dogs and treat them like children, but approve of tearing babies limb from limb. Anything they want to do in their lives is good. Want drugs, do dope. They ignore train wrecks caused by engineers high on dope. They ignore the negative results of the socialist plan to kill Christianity, but preach tolerance for religions crucifying Christian children and enslaving women. I don't want to hear about the Women's movement from them. It is hypocrisy.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well this is what I have been through these last couple of weeks.
> 
> ER by ambulance they thought I was having a stroke, found out I did not.
> 
> ...


I can sympathize Yarnie. I went through all this too, but a prescription of antibiotics helped the most. It is one nasty bug.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Love you Yarny, I`m so sorry with everything you are going through.
My love and prayers are with you for your recovery &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The Drama Queens are at it again. Like a 2 year old, it's always about ME,ME,ME,ME or NO,NO,NO,NO.


Paranoia is rampant with them too westy.
If they went to a football game and saw the players in a huddle - they`d swear the players were talking about them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This was just hilarious!

http://www.facebook.com/1news.az/videos/vb.305995220062/10155133499115063/?type=2&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Love you Yarny, I`m so sorry with everything you are going through.
> My love and prayers are with you for your recovery ♥♥♥


Yes, Yarnlady. Please get well soon. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have been busy, little time for the computer. Going through my stash to keep only what I think I might use, and the rest will be sent to the Philippines. The brother of a friend is working with an orphanage there. He is gathering material and yarn here, sewing machines, etc. to take back to help the area women learn to sew, knit and crochet, etc and to earn money. I have been checking prices of shipping containers. It could be more than $5,000 to buy and send a 20 ft container.


What a worthy cause to de-stash your stash.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More of my flowers for you.


CB, you have such a green thumb. Like Yarnie, mine only extends to weeds.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Our dog never went into the car unless it was to go to the vets so as soon as he was walked over to the car he put on the brakes and tried to turn around and run back to the yard.
> 
> We can't bring out the cat carrier when they can see it or they'll go and hide under a bed :roll:


The fact that most cats are not given time to get use to traveling, is a real disadvantage for them and their owners. The cats associate the car and carrier with going to the vet's, making it an ordeal from start to finish. No wonder the cat then shuns the owner afterwards.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is how liberals are killing free speech in America. Anyone not spouting the liberal/socialist line is attacked by claims of racism, gay-bashing, or being uncaring toward the poor. Their plan is to silence truth and criticism of their crazy ideas. They claim black people can't be racist, a foolish idea. They claim unborn babies aren't babies even when they feel and react to pain. They love their dogs and treat them like children, but approve of tearing babies limb from limb. Anything they want to do in their lives is good. Want drugs, do dope. They ignore train wrecks caused by engineers high on dope. They ignore the negative results of the socialist plan to kill Christianity, but preach tolerance for religions crucifying Christian children and enslaving women. I don't want to hear about the Women's movement from them. It is hypocrisy.


Yes! You are RIGHT again. KC.
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Paranoia is rampant with them too westy.
> If they went to a football game and saw the players in a huddle - they`d swear the players were talking about them.


HAHHAHAHAAH! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Whoever 'Tripod' is he or she must be getting under their skin. And that is hard since they admitted they were 'lardy'.

The engineer for the train that wrecked is an activist for Same Sex Marriage and he was going over 100 miles an hour when he should have been going 50. Now, personally the gay marriage thing shouldn't be an issue........BUT if he had been pro-life and a member of the Tea Party that would have been front page news. Then the idiots are screaming they need more funding for Amtrak. It should be privatized like the airlines, not subsidized by the tax payer. And was it lack of money that caused the gay activist to speed and kill people? I think not!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The book did that for me too. King is able to bring out the gradual progression of evil very well in his earlier books. Evil isn't the big, flashy event - it's starts small and tempts you with little steps and as you get deeper and deeper the person and the spirit is faced with making major decisions.
> 
> I enjoyed most of his earlier books but then he seemed to turn into a formula writer with an eye to the next movie or mini series so I didn't keep up with him.


I enjoyed King's earlier works also. The last one I enjoyed was Pet Cemetery. I read a few after that one, but didn't really like them, so stopped reading his books. His earlier books were also much shorter. With his new formula, his page count also increased. Most of that extra verbiage didn't add to the story IMO.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry - I shouldn't laugh, but I"m about falling out of my chair!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't be sorry Bonnie. Laugh all you want. She was a total embarrassment until the dirty deed was done. The staff thought it was so funny and knew she did it on purpose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: You know them all too well Yarnie. Whiners and bullies.


Don't forget drama queens. :shock: :roll:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> For the same reason 'someone' very recently went on another thread to insult someone else under the guise of a 'tripod' but we all know who that 'tripod' is don't we?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335169-42.html


Now you are coming here to tattle? WHO CARES!!! What a total bunch of whiners. Even 3 year olds have more maturity then the lot of you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. I am tired after yesterday, but that is a good thing. Got my hair cut and did some grocery shopping. Continued with my power washing and am almost done. The area I worked on yesterday was very moldy so it took a long time to do. It is under the upstairs deck and does not get a lot of sunlight, so it tends to be damp. Just have some fencing to do, them maybe do the boathouse. Then I mowed the lawn. Watered part of the lawn, but stopped because it was so breezy that it wasn't effective. This morning need to get an old tooth filling repaired, then off to get my nails and toes done.
> 
> On a different topic, I am so sick and tired of the Obama's. Michelle embarrassed herself at the museum opening. And heard a replay of his speech from this weekend. He is such a small and petty man-child. You think he would be satisfied with MSBC, CNN, ABC. CBS, NBC, NYT..... licking his boots, but no he blames Fox for all of his woes. Then the Federal Government took in a record amount of money and he is still whining about needing to raise taxes to make things fair. If he cared so much about the poor why doesn't he donate all his money back to the Federal government? And I found it hilarious that his big Gulf conference FLOPPED and how he was SNUBBED by 80% of the Gulf's leaders.
> 
> Remember how the AOLLLLLW could not state 5 accomplishments of Hilary? Well that still remains true today. And why is she hiding and not answering any questions? What she has taken 9 questions in the past month, and no one in the press is upset? Maybe she is getting more plastic surgery or lipo suction............


I have to say I never expected Hillary to answer any questions that weren't planned and answers scripted. She has a terminal case of misspeaking which, in turn, backfires on her. The press are treating her the same as they treat Obama, so no surprise there. At this point she feels she is a shoo in for the nomination and doesn't have to answer questions or hold any kind of town meeting like the other candidates do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Stephanopoulos says he should have disclosed donations
The Associated Press
DAVID BAUDER May 14th 2015 1:50PM



NEW YORK (AP) -- ABC News anchor George Stephanopoulos has apologized for not notifying his employer and viewers about two contributions totaling $50,000 that he made to the Clinton Foundation.

The network news division said Thursday that "we stand behind him."

The donations, made in two installments in 2013 and 2014 and first reported in Politico, were made because of Stephanopoulos' interest in the foundation's work on global AIDS prevention and deforestation, he said.

Stephanopoulos, co-host of "Good Morning America" and host of the Sunday morning public affairs program "This Week," has reported on Peter Schweizer's book, "Clinton Cash," which traces the public involvement of organizations that have donated to the foundation set up by former President Bill Clinton, whose wife Hillary is the former secretary of state running for the 2016 presidential nomination. Stephanopoulos interviewed Schweizer on "This Week."

The news anchor said that he believed his contributions were a matter of public record.

"However, in hindsight, I should have taken the extra step of personally disclosing my donations to my employer and to the viewers on the air during the recent news stories about the foundation," he said. "I apologize."

ABC News, in a statement, agreed that Stephanopoulos was wrong not to notify his bosses and viewers but called it an honest mistake.

Stephanopoulos worked on Bill Clinton's first presidential campaign and in the White House during the early years of Clinton's administration. He joined ABC News in 1997 and besides his regular work on the two programs, he is ABC News' chief anchor during major breaking news stories.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am sick still but after reading what was posted by the group of Liberals that is so open and truthful. I will say this.
> 
> No truth in anything they say, and you are not (on DP) allowed to have your opinion put on here unless it is to agree with them. I think that is what other county's have done to control free speech. Even IssI a terror group can do that. But what the heck I thought this was America and everyone could voice their opinions. But not with the Liberal police.
> 
> ...


All so true. If that's not enough, they have started picking on the little things that we do on DP. How we consider each other real friends and family. They have to make fun when we give each other hugs or arm wraps. They have also jumped on our use (the ones that have computers that allow it) of the little hearts. They use red ones, a sarcastic heart. Oh how I DON'T want to be like them when I grow up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This was just hilarious!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/1news.az/videos/vb.305995220062/10155133499115063/?type=2&theater


That was funny. Thanks for the laugh WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This was just hilarious!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/1news.az/videos/vb.305995220062/10155133499115063/?type=2&theater


 :lol: :lol: :lol:
I think he's been twisting too much. 
He's just skin and ...............he's just ...bones!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What a worthy cause to de-stash your stash.


Love the avatar!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Whoever 'Tripod' is he or she must be getting under their skin. And that is hard since they admitted they were 'lardy'.
> 
> The engineer for the train that wrecked is an activist for Same Sex Marriage and he was going over 100 miles an hour when he should have been going 50. Now, personally the gay marriage thing shouldn't be an issue........BUT if he had been pro-life and a member of the Tea Party that would have been front page news. Then the idiots are screaming they need more funding for Amtrak. It should be privatized like the airlines, not subsidized by the tax payer. And was it lack of money that caused the gay activist to speed and kill people? I think not!!!!


If he's been pro-life (and he might be), they'd say he card about tissue lumps but didn't care about killing human beings.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I enjoyed King's earlier works also. The last one I enjoyed was Pet Cemetery. I read a few after that one, but didn't really like them, so stopped reading his books. His earlier books were also much shorter. With his new formula, his page count also increased. Most of that extra verbiage didn't add to the story IMO.


I love Stephen King. I would love to meet him some day. I've read so many of his books - loved The Stand. Then they came out with the expanded version (it was already about 1000 pp long), and I loved that, too. Then, suddenly, I felt like I already knew his characters so well that I stopped reading his books for many years. Then I got the itch again and read Cell. I thought it was great!

He also wrote literary works like The Body (short story which was the basis for the movie Stand By Me) and Shawshank Redemption, which was truly outstanding.

I love him because he writes forwards to his readers. He appreciates his readers. He seems like a regular person, like someone who might live next door. (Except now he's a multi-millionaire and probably doesn't live next door to anyone!) He said once that he wrote every day, believing that if you write long enough, something good will come out. I admire his perseverance when he typed in a trailer with his typewriter on his knees.

When he wrote Carrie, his first bestseller, he threw in it the trash can. His wife, a writer herself, took it out and gave it back to him. Then it was made into a movie. That book showed that he understood the bullied teenager. He has a great grasp of human nature and of the thoughts and feelings of people of all ages.

The summer series The Dome is based on that book by him. I'll admit that I didn't like the ending in that book, but I liked everything else in it and the series is very good.

He also plays in a band of writers. They're name is Rock Bottom Remainders. I'd love to know how they came up with that name! If you're interested, they have a website rockbottomremainders.com

All just my opinion, except for the website.

And now he's rich and famous!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Don't be sorry Bonnie. Laugh all you want. She was a total embarrassment until the dirty deed was done. The staff thought it was so funny and knew she did it on purpose.


It was a great story, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Stephanopoulos says he should have disclosed donations
> The Associated Press
> DAVID BAUDER May 14th 2015 1:50PM
> 
> ...


Just shaking my head.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All so true. If that's not enough, they have started picking on the little things that we do on DP. How we consider each other real friends and family. They have to make fun when we give each other hugs or arm wraps. They have also jumped on our use (the ones that have computers that allow it) of the little hearts. They use red ones, a sarcastic heart. Oh how I DON'T want to be like them when I grow up.


They're missing a lot of fun! Life is serious - we should take our laughs when we can get them.

Besides, laughing at people being friends is like laughing at puppies playing in the sunshine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr today. Best news possible! Bone marrow is clear - no further treatment is necessary! Of course he will be monitored, but we'll take remission. There's no telling how long the remission will be. Once it was 35 years! Then 5. The doctor said it can be 5 one time and 10 the next. I'm hoping for never again.

Thank you, dear friends, for all your concern and prayers. You are good and faithful friends, and you brightened many a day for me during this time. And always.

Bonnie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr today. Best news possible! Bone marrow is clear - no further treatment is necessary! Of course he will be monitored, but we'll take remission. There's no telling how long the remission will be. Once it was 35 years! Then 5. The doctor said it can be 5 one time and 10 the next. I'm hoping for never again.
> 
> Thank you, dear friends, for all your concern and prayers. You are good and faithful friends, and you brightened many a day for me during this time. And always.
> 
> Bonnie


Such wonderful news! Too bad we can't celebrate together!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Such wonderful news! Too bad we can't celebrate together!


Ditto


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Such wonderful news! Too bad we can't celebrate together!


Oh that is the best news ever.....absolutely wonderful bon. PTL for sure....and the skills of the doctors and technicians too of course.
We`re all celebrating with you bon.
As soon as I finish weed whacking my yard I`ll be back to post again. Just taking a break coz my arms are aching. I`d hate to think what they`ll be like tomorrow.
Hooray......I can finish my yard with my heart filled with joy ♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All so true. If that's not enough, they have started picking on the little things that we do on DP. How we consider each other real friends and family. They have to make fun when we give each other hugs or arm wraps. They have also jumped on our use (the ones that have computers that allow it) of the little hearts. They use red ones, a sarcastic heart. Oh how I DON'T want to be like them when I grow up.


You never will be like them. EVER!
I like your avatar. Cute.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh that is the best news ever.....absolutely wonderful bon. PTL for sure....and the skills of the doctors and technicians too of course.
> We`re all celebrating with you bon.
> As soon as I finish weed whacking my yard I`ll be back to post again. Just taking a break coz my arms are aching. I`d hate to think what they`ll be like tomorrow.
> Hooray......I can finish my yard with my heart filled with joy ♥♥♥


I bet it looks beautiful. Also, such a nice thing to say, Wendy Bee. We are so lucky to have one another.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well this is what I have been through these last couple of weeks.
> 
> ER by ambulance they thought I was having a stroke, found out I did not.
> 
> ...


Can only offer more hugs Yarnie; love you!

ps - I hope your chickens find a home and your mayor falls into a huge cow pie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr today. Best news possible! Bone marrow is clear - no further treatment is necessary! Of course he will be monitored, but we'll take remission. There's no telling how long the remission will be. Once it was 35 years! Then 5. The doctor said it can be 5 one time and 10 the next. I'm hoping for never again.
> 
> Thank you, dear friends, for all your concern and prayers. You are good and faithful friends, and you brightened many a day for me during this time. And always.
> 
> Bonnie


Wonderful news Bon and Mr. Bon . All I can say is God is Good! To Him be the Glory for your DH's healing in his bones. XOX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Can only offer more hugs Yarnie; love you!
> 
> ps - I hope your chickens find a home and your mayor falls into a huge cow pie!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Who every Tripod is I give a rats blank. I do not read your sites nor do any of the others on here. I do not care about what you feel or say. You prove again that you are just as childess as you are . Repeat after me get a life , and leave us alone. Or better yet.
> 
> To all who are not on DP, remember this name and do not post anything to her. She is just as ----- as she sounds.
> 
> We do not come on any of your sites.


You've got that right Yarnie! The master hypocrite accuses others of hypocrisy = sanctimonious hypocrite.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got that right Yarnie! The master hypocrite accuses others of hypocrisy = sanctimonious hypocrite.


No weapon formed against us will prosper. Amen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Paranoia is rampant with them too westy.
> If they went to a football game and saw the players in a huddle - they`d swear the players were talking about them.


 :lol: Wendy you made me laugh; love your way with words - that's a perfect description!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I enjoyed King's earlier works also. The last one I enjoyed was Pet Cemetery. I read a few after that one, but didn't really like them, so stopped reading his books. His earlier books were also much shorter. With his new formula, his page count also increased. Most of that extra verbiage didn't add to the story IMO.


It bothered me when he started to serialize his books, selling them a chapter at a time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't forget drama queens. :shock: :roll:


 :thumbup: Their performances would win awards


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Their performances would win awards


 :!:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I love Stephen King. I would love to meet him some day. I've read so many of his books - loved The Stand. Then they came out with the expanded version (it was already about 1000 pp long), and I loved that, too. Then, suddenly, I felt like I already knew his characters so well that I stopped reading his books for many years. Then I got the itch again and read Cell. I thought it was great!
> 
> He also wrote literary works like The Body (short story which was the basis for the movie Stand By Me) and Shawshank Redemption, which was truly outstanding.
> 
> ...


I think The Stand is his best work, there is so much to think about in the plot line and he does a terrific job of character development. I also really enjoyed Firestarter and It.

I didn't watch the Dome series might catch it in re-runs. Thanks for the website.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr today. Best news possible! Bone marrow is clear - no further treatment is necessary! Of course he will be monitored, but we'll take remission. There's no telling how long the remission will be. Once it was 35 years! Then 5. The doctor said it can be 5 one time and 10 the next. I'm hoping for never again.
> 
> Thank you, dear friends, for all your concern and prayers. You are good and faithful friends, and you brightened many a day for me during this time. And always.
> 
> Bonnie


PTL!! That is such wonderful news Bonne. I'm so happy for you, DH and family!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Their performances would win awards


Yes! :lol: I bet they have papers. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No weapon formed against us will prosper. Amen.


Yes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes! :lol: I bet they have papers. :XD:


Or cut the certificates off the cereal box :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes! :lol: I bet they have papers. :XD:


How are you doing CB?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr today. Best news possible! Bone marrow is clear - no further treatment is necessary! Of course he will be monitored, but we'll take remission. There's no telling how long the remission will be. Once it was 35 years! Then 5. The doctor said it can be 5 one time and 10 the next. I'm hoping for never again.
> 
> Thank you, dear friends, for all your concern and prayers. You are good and faithful friends, and you brightened many a day for me during this time. And always.
> 
> Bonnie


What a relief Bon. I am so happy to learn that he is in remission and getting better. D&P's prayers were answered for him and we love you both.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Or cut the certificates off the cereal box :roll:


 :XD: :lol: :XD: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing CB?


Still coughing but the cough medicine help. Thanks for asking.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's terrible. He really wants to be a dictator. I don't think we've ever had a president like that before. I hope we never do again. When you compare him to the greats - Washington, Lincoln, Kennedy, Reagan - what a world of difference in philosophy, demeanor, and results.


He can't hold a candle to any of them! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is NOT my Messiah. :thumbdown:


Perhaps he meant the Anti-Christ?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He seems to have a very narrow understanding of what Christianity is all about. Being concerned about poverty doesn't mean that Christians should turn their backs on other issues. And Christ never turned away from controversial or divisive issues!


Christ also said the we will always have the poor with us.
He is trying to exploit an issue to his own advantage by using Christian precepts.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A top sounds nice Jokim; it would feel so soft and light. A shawl would be a nice project too. Remember to tell us about it when you decide.


I will let you know when I decide to work up a top. Right now I'm deep into a prayer shawl that has a cross knitted into each end of it. It's my first attempt and I'm tailoring it to suit my yarn supply.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank goodness I am no longer tempted to go to those sites. Just too much strife and pain for me.


Smart move, Bonnie, and a healthy attitude! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She can't answer questions because telling the truth would end her campaign, and lying would just confirm everyone's suspicions and speed up her downward spiral. She's between a rock and a hard place. My heart bleeds. I don't have much tolerance for lies and deception, and that is her modus operandi. The truth is that she is corrupt, and so is her husband.


 :thumbup: Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> War on Women? obamacare is bankrupting the health care system, and they're trying to cut costs. In the federal bureaucracy, NO lives matter (except their own).


 :thumbup: Score another, Bonnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This pic says it all about him being in bed with the media.


Clever visual WendyBee. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am sick still but after reading what was posted by the group of Liberals that is so open and truthful. I will say this.
> 
> No truth in anything they say, and you are not (on DP) allowed to have your opinion put on here unless it is to agree with them. I think that is what other county's have done to control free speech. Even IssI a terror group can do that. But what the heck I thought this was America and everyone could voice their opinions. But not with the Liberal police.
> 
> ...


They're just being Alinsky zombies, Yarnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well this is what I have been through these last couple of weeks.
> 
> ER by ambulance they thought I was having a stroke, found out I did not.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, it seems with you that, the 'When it rains, it pours' expression is true. Not allowing chickens? When a bigger city does??? This is crazy. Typical for gov't bureaucracy. :thumbdown: :-( 
I hope you start feeling better soon. What's with the bronchial issues that I hear so many people are having? Is it in the air? Air or wind-born germs? 
Please take care of yourself, Yarnie. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Who every Tripod is I give a rats blank. I do not read your sites nor do any of the others on here. I do not care about what you feel or say. You prove again that you are just as childess as you are . Repeat after me get a life , and leave us alone. Or better yet.
> 
> To all who are not on DP, remember this name and do not post anything to her. She is just as ----- as she sounds.
> 
> We do not come on any of your sites.


Sounds like whoever this Tripod is, she/he really got under their skin.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is how liberals are killing free speech in America. Anyone not spouting the liberal/socialist line is attacked by claims of racism, gay-bashing, or being uncaring toward the poor. Their plan is to silence truth and criticism of their crazy ideas. They claim black people can't be racist, a foolish idea. They claim unborn babies aren't babies even when they feel and react to pain. They love their dogs and treat them like children, but approve of tearing babies limb from limb. Anything they want to do in their lives is good. Want drugs, do dope. They ignore train wrecks caused by engineers high on dope. They ignore the negative results of the socialist plan to kill Christianity, but preach tolerance for religions crucifying Christian children and enslaving women. I don't want to hear about the Women's movement from them. It is hypocrisy.


Spot on, as usual, KC! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Stephanopoulos says he should have disclosed donations
> The Associated Press
> DAVID BAUDER May 14th 2015 1:50PM
> 
> ...


Stephanopoulos is Clintons' insurance that they get favorable treatment by ABC News. He was a political plant from the beginning. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Love the avatar!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Such wonderful news! Too bad we can't celebrate together!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh that is the best news ever.....absolutely wonderful bon. PTL for sure....and the skills of the doctors and technicians too of course.
> We`re all celebrating with you bon.
> As soon as I finish weed whacking my yard I`ll be back to post again. Just taking a break coz my arms are aching. I`d hate to think what they`ll be like tomorrow.
> Hooray......I can finish my yard with my heart filled with joy ♥♥♥


Ditto!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No weapon formed against us will prosper. Amen.


Amen


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Or cut the certificates off the cereal box :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Such wonderful news! Too bad we can't celebrate together!


That would be nice! I'd love to bake you all a cake!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Ditto


Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh that is the best news ever.....absolutely wonderful bon. PTL for sure....and the skills of the doctors and technicians too of course.
> We`re all celebrating with you bon.
> As soon as I finish weed whacking my yard I`ll be back to post again. Just taking a break coz my arms are aching. I`d hate to think what they`ll be like tomorrow.
> Hooray......I can finish my yard with my heart filled with joy ♥♥♥


Thanks, WendyBee. PTL for sure!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I bet it looks beautiful. Also, such a nice thing to say, Wendy Bee. We are so lucky to have one another.


We are very lucky, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wonderful news Bon and Mr. Bon . All I can say is God is Good! To Him be the Glory for your DH's healing in his bones. XOX ♥


Yes, indeed. Thanks, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Wendy you made me laugh; love your way with words - that's a perfect description!


Wendy, I agree with WCK. You gave us a good laugh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It bothered me when he started to serialize his books, selling them a chapter at a time.


I don't know why they make these changes. James Patterson, another best-selling author who can write for kids and adults, has been publishing books under two authors, his name, and another. I'm not sure why. At first I thought he was helping young authors along, but I don't know.

I wonder if they get bored. They write so many books, maybe they want to try something different. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think The Stand is his best work, there is so much to think about in the plot line and he does a terrific job of character development. I also really enjoyed Firestarter and It.
> 
> I didn't watch the Dome series might catch it in re-runs. Thanks for the website.


It's Under the Dome. I keep leaving out the first word. I've really enjoyed it.

I agree, The Stand was so good. Did you happen to see the tv movie? I loved it. Stan, the good guy, was played by Gary Sinise. He was such a noble character. I've realized in recent years that he is like that in real life. He does a lot for the military - a whole lot.

There are a lot of authors in that band. Dave Barry, and they guy who wrote Tuesdays with Morrie. I think it was Dave Barry who wrote that he enjoyed playing in the band because it was so lousy and there was no pressure! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> PTL!! That is such wonderful news Bonne. I'm so happy for you, DH and family!


Thank you, WCK. I think I'll sleep better tonight. DH wasn't as worried as I was. He never is. He is so good at coping with these things. I tried not to appear worried, but after 50 years he knows me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Signing off, Denim Country! Good night, sleep well, pleasant dreams..............&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What a relief Bon. I am so happy to learn that he is in remission and getting better. D&P's prayers were answered for him and we love you both.


Thank you so much, KC. That was such a lovely thing to say. I love all of you and appreciate all the kindness and friendship we have on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Still coughing but the cough medicine help. Thanks for asking.♥


Still coughing. I wonder what in the world has hit you and KC and Yarnie and who did I leave out? I had something like that a couple of years ago. We had to go out of town to a funeral, and it was quite a challenge, the long car ride, staying in a motel, standing and being friendly and trying to be quiet so as not to disturb anyone while hacking up a lung. And it lasted forever.

Those are the germs they should isolate and have vaccines for!

I hope all the coughing stops soon. It wears you out, I know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, friends. Sweet dreams.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We have this awful greenbriar creeper stuff on our property that has huge thorns in it. Last evening and today I have been cutting it back as best as I could as it`s so overgrown from all the recent rain. So far I`ve cut down enough for 3 wheelbarrow loads - and that`s just in one spot. 

We`re getting cable tv installed tomorrow, so needed to cut back that one spot for the cable guy to get his cherry picker where he won`t get scratched by the thorny greenbriar bushes. 
Hubby forgot to mention is til yesterday evening that the cable guy was coming. I would have had it all done in two days instead of rushing as fast as I could. 
It`s only basic network channels we`re getting though.I didn`t even want those, but hubby is watching so many streaming network shows that`s he`s eating up our basic 60 gig a month limit. They all add up, and in surprisingly a very short time. So it does work out cheaper in the end I suppose.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

Hope all of you are waking up feeling better and going to have a great day. I have been outside doing so much yard work that the inside of my house is so in need of a straightening up. So going to do that, then play with my buddy and do some shopping. 

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We are very lucky, LL.


 :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bon such a blessing and now you can relax and enjoy life together again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon such a blessing and now you can relax and enjoy life together again.


Yes. It's a great relief.

How are you and DH feeling today, Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We have this awful greenbriar creeper stuff on our property that has huge thorns in it. Last evening and today I have been cutting it back as best as I could as it`s so overgrown from all the recent rain. So far I`ve cut down enough for 3 wheelbarrow loads - and that`s just in one spot.
> 
> We`re getting cable tv installed tomorrow, so needed to cut back that one spot for the cable guy to get his cherry picker where he won`t get scratched by the thorny greenbriar bushes.
> Hubby forgot to mention is til yesterday evening that the cable guy was coming. I would have had it all done in two days instead of rushing as fast as I could.
> It`s only basic network channels we`re getting though.I didn`t even want those, but hubby is watching so many streaming network shows that`s he`s eating up our basic 60 gig a month limit. They all add up, and in surprisingly a very short time. So it does work out cheaper in the end I suppose.


Have you gotten you cable yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We just got back from our GD's graduation breakfast. Tonight is her graduation from HS. Wah our baby girl has grown up so fast.
Also today Matthew is 8 years old. He called last night to tell me he got a lava lamp for his birthday. I know huh?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from our GD's graduation breakfast. Tonight is her graduation from HS. Wah our baby girl has grown up so fast.
> Also today Matthew is 8 years old. He called last night to tell me he got a lava lamp for his birthday. I know huh?


You're so funny, CB. Did you give him the lava lamp?

We have graduation for oldest GD on Sunday. Exciting times, aren't they?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so funny, CB. Did you give him the lava lamp?
> 
> We have graduation for oldest GD on Sunday. Exciting times, aren't they?


No I didn't buy it. He was watching it while I talked to him. So funny. Why would an 8 yo want a lava lamp?
Congrats on your Senior's grandson with his graduation Bon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I didn't buy it. He was watching it while I talked to him. So funny. Why would an 8 yo want a lava lamp?
> Congrats on your Senior's grandson with his graduation Bon.


Oh, I see. Good point. At least his not thumbing an iphone!
Congratulations to you and your granddaughter, too, CB.

(Mine's a granddaughter, too.)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Love the avatar!


Thanks Bonnie. I changed it up for Pitiful Purl. She constantly mentions my living in a trailer park and thought this would be appropriate. However, I didn't want to confuse her little grey cells with the fact that I have a camper, not a trailer so let that ride. All in all, it just goes to show one that she misses me. ;-) ;-)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I love Stephen King. I would love to meet him some day. I've read so many of his books - loved The Stand. Then they came out with the expanded version (it was already about 1000 pp long), and I loved that, too. Then, suddenly, I felt like I already knew his characters so well that I stopped reading his books for many years. Then I got the itch again and read Cell. I thought it was great!
> 
> He also wrote literary works like The Body (short story which was the basis for the movie Stand By Me) and Shawshank Redemption, which was truly outstanding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight into King. I didn't know about the literary works and am impressed. I'll have to give him another go. I just hate it when authors get too wordy and the wordiness does nothing for the storyline.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr today. Best news possible! Bone marrow is clear - no further treatment is necessary! Of course he will be monitored, but we'll take remission. There's no telling how long the remission will be. Once it was 35 years! Then 5. The doctor said it can be 5 one time and 10 the next. I'm hoping for never again.
> 
> Thank you, dear friends, for all your concern and prayers. You are good and faithful friends, and you brightened many a day for me during this time. And always.
> 
> Bonnie


What wonderful news for Mr. Bon. I'm so happy for you two.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You never will be like them. EVER!
> I like your avatar. Cute.♥


Thank you CB. I'm too obnoxious to be a grumpy, mean old fart.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's Under the Dome. I keep leaving out the first word. I've really enjoyed it.
> 
> I agree, The Stand was so good. Did you happen to see the tv movie? I loved it. Stan, the good guy, was played by Gary Sinise. He was such a noble character. I've realized in recent years that he is like that in real life. He does a lot for the military - a whole lot.
> 
> There are a lot of authors in that band. Dave Barry, and they guy who wrote Tuesdays with Morrie. I think it was Dave Barry who wrote that he enjoyed playing in the band because it was so lousy and there was no pressure! :lol:


Gary Sinise will be in a TV series this fall. It's a take off of the Criminal Minds series. He does a lot of work with the military and veterans.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, WCK. I think I'll sleep better tonight. DH wasn't as worried as I was. He never is. He is so good at coping with these things. I tried not to appear worried, but after 50 years he knows me.


It is such great news about your DH, Bonnie. Your and our prayers were answered. Thanks be to God. We're one big family and always here for each other.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We have this awful greenbriar creeper stuff on our property that has huge thorns in it. Last evening and today I have been cutting it back as best as I could as it`s so overgrown from all the recent rain. So far I`ve cut down enough for 3 wheelbarrow loads - and that`s just in one spot.
> 
> We`re getting cable tv installed tomorrow, so needed to cut back that one spot for the cable guy to get his cherry picker where he won`t get scratched by the thorny greenbriar bushes.
> Hubby forgot to mention is til yesterday evening that the cable guy was coming. I would have had it all done in two days instead of rushing as fast as I could.
> It`s only basic network channels we`re getting though.I didn`t even want those, but hubby is watching so many streaming network shows that`s he`s eating up our basic 60 gig a month limit. They all add up, and in surprisingly a very short time. So it does work out cheaper in the end I suppose.


Would Round Up work on this greenbriar bush? I would try it and then perhaps burn it, if there are no burning restrictions in your local area.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon such a blessing and now you can relax and enjoy life together again.


Hello Yarnie! How are you feeling today? Did you sleep well last night? Hope things are improving with you.♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from our GD's graduation breakfast. Tonight is her graduation from HS. Wah our baby girl has grown up so fast.
> Also today Matthew is 8 years old. He called last night to tell me he got a lava lamp for his birthday. I know huh?


Congratulations on your granddaughter's graduation, CB. It seems like an era passes when the youngest grandchild graduates high school.
My grands are growing up faster than I'd like. I like to enjoy them a while.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you gotten you cable yet?


Yes we did bumpy....around noon. 
Yay we got two Fox channels in our basic line up. and two ABC channels also.
The technician installing it didn`t even have to use his cherry picker to install it as we already had the cable for the internet. So he just tapped into it.
But because our cable company just did upgrades on all the systems in the area, the cable box he brought with him didn`t work. He had 3 with him, and none of them worked properly. So he had to go to the office and get some more. The 4th one worked.
Hubby will be very happy when he comes home from work today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I changed it up for Pitiful Purl. She constantly mentions my living in a trailer park and thought this would be appropriate. However, I didn't want to confuse her little grey cells with the fact that I have a camper, not a trailer so let that ride. All in all, it just goes to show one that she misses me. ;-) ;-)


You are all heart, Solo! :wink: It's very spiffy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What wonderful news for Mr. Bon. I'm so happy for you two.


Thank you, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Gary Sinise will be in a TV series this fall. It's a take off of the Criminal Minds series. He does a lot of work with the military and veterans.


THat's great news - we'll have to watch. I like Criminal Minds a lot. We watch it every week. I like the brainy Spencer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is such great news about your DH, Bonnie. Your and our prayers were answered. Thanks be to God. We're one big family and always here for each other.♥


Thanks, Jokim. Yes we are one family - and a good one, I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes we did bumpy....around noon.
> Yay we got two Fox channels in our basic line up. and two ABC channels also.
> The technician installing it didn`t even have to use his cherry picker to install it as we already had the cable for the internet. So he just tapped into it.
> But because our cable company just did upgrades on all the systems in the area, the cable box he brought with him didn`t work. He had 3 with him, and none of them worked properly. So he had to go to the office and get some more. The 4th one worked.
> Hubby will be very happy when he comes home from work today.


A new toy! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Still coughing. I wonder what in the world has hit you and KC and Yarnie and who did I leave out? I had something like that a couple of years ago. We had to go out of town to a funeral, and it was quite a challenge, the long car ride, staying in a motel, standing and being friendly and trying to be quiet so as not to disturb anyone while hacking up a lung. And it lasted forever.
> 
> Those are the germs they should isolate and have vaccines for!
> 
> I hope all the coughing stops soon. It wears you out, I know.


I just found out a friend of mine here in town has it, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Stephanopoulos is Clintons' insurance that they get favorable treatment by ABC News. He was a political plant from the beginning. :thumbdown:


Sure sounds like it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, I see. Good point. At least his not thumbing an iphone!
> Congratulations to you and your granddaughter, too, CB.
> 
> (Mine's a granddaughter, too.)


Oops sorry granddaughter. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes we did bumpy....around noon.
> Yay we got two Fox channels in our basic line up. and two ABC channels also.
> The technician installing it didn`t even have to use his cherry picker to install it as we already had the cable for the internet. So he just tapped into it.
> But because our cable company just did upgrades on all the systems in the area, the cable box he brought with him didn`t work. He had 3 with him, and none of them worked properly. So he had to go to the office and get some more. The 4th one worked.
> Hubby will be very happy when he comes home from work today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, I see. Good point. At least his not thumbing an iphone!
> Congratulations to you and your granddaughter, too, CB.
> 
> (Mine's a granddaughter, too.)


After I said that about thumbing iphones, I thought I'd better clarify. All mine over the age of 9 play video games and have all that stuff, so I wasn't trying to criticize. We have some who like it, some who love it, and some who can't live without it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> After I said that about thumbing iphones, I thought I'd better clarify. All mine over the age of 9 play video games and have all that stuff, so I wasn't trying to criticize. We have some who like it, some who love it, and some who can't live without it!


I know what you mean Matthew has a kindle. My DD has to take it from him and only lets him have it an hour a day. He would stay on it all day and night if she let him. He whines for it. It is like an addiction. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes we did bumpy....around noon.
> Yay we got two Fox channels in our basic line up. and two ABC channels also.
> The technician installing it didn`t even have to use his cherry picker to install it as we already had the cable for the internet. So he just tapped into it.
> But because our cable company just did upgrades on all the systems in the area, the cable box he brought with him didn`t work. He had 3 with him, and none of them worked properly. So he had to go to the office and get some more. The 4th one worked.
> Hubby will be very happy when he comes home from work today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know why they make these changes. James Patterson, another best-selling author who can write for kids and adults, has been publishing books under two authors, his name, and another. I'm not sure why. At first I thought he was helping young authors along, but I don't know.
> 
> I wonder if they get bored. They write so many books, maybe they want to try something different. ?


I've read quite a few of Patterson's "Alex Cross" books but I didn't know he also wrote under another name.

Dean Koontz said he wrote under other names because his publisher wanted to space out his titles to about 1 per year to maintain sales. It also let him write in some stories different genre without affecting his existing readership. The same might be true with other authors.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's Under the Dome. I keep leaving out the first word. I've really enjoyed it.
> 
> I agree, The Stand was so good. Did you happen to see the tv movie? I loved it. Stan, the good guy, was played by Gary Sinise. He was such a noble character. I've realized in recent years that he is like that in real life. He does a lot for the military - a whole lot.
> 
> There are a lot of authors in that band. Dave Barry, and they guy who wrote Tuesdays with Morrie. I think it was Dave Barry who wrote that he enjoyed playing in the band because it was so lousy and there was no pressure! :lol:


I didn't watch the movie because I'd already read the book and I'm usually disappointed in the movies. But it's been a long time since I read the book, so I probably wouldn't make those comparisons between the book and the movie now.

I've liked Gary Sinise since I saw him in Apollo13. He's coming back to TV in a spinoff of Criminal Minds which is one of the few network programs that I like to watch. I used to watch some of his CSI New York programs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oops sorry granddaughter. :thumbup:


That's all right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean Matthew has a kindle. My DD has to take it from him and only lets him have it an hour a day. He would stay on it all day and night if she let him. He whines for it. It is like an addiction. :shock:


I KNOW!! What's to become of them!! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've read quite a few of Patterson's "Alex Cross" books but I didn't know he also wrote under another name.
> 
> Dean Koontz said he wrote under other names because his publisher wanted to space out his titles to about 1 per year to maintain sales. It also let him write in some stories different genre without affecting his existing readership. The same might be true with other authors.


I had just heard that about Dean Koontz. I think you and I may like the same kind of books, WCK.

James Patterson's name is on the books, and then it says "with" and gives the other name.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't watch the movie because I'd already read the book and I'm usually disappointed in the movies. But it's been a long time since I read the book, so I probably wouldn't make those comparisons between the book and the movie now.
> 
> I've liked Gary Sinise since I saw him in Apollo13. He's coming back to TV in a spinoff of Criminal Minds which is one of the few network programs that I like to watch. I used to watch some of his CSI New York programs.


Same here. I'll be sure to watch for that new show.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I had just heard that about Dean Koontz. I think we like the same kind of books.
> 
> James Patterson's name is on the books, and then it says "with" and gives the other name.


Please read Koontz: "Intensity". It will keep you on the edge of your seat. I will never forget this book. OMG...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please read Koontz: "Intensity". It will keep you on the edge of your seat. I will never forget this book. OMG...


I love Koontz and S. King but that book had me terrified from the first sentence. It must have been 20 years ago, don't remember the story line, but remember the yellow and orange cover.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I love Koontz and S. King but that book had me terrified from the first sentence. It must have been 20 years ago, don't remember the story line, but remember the yellow and orange cover.


Yes. It was so terrifying. I felt I was the girl. I was rivited. I hope others read it. If you kept going - you would have been surprised.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from our GD's graduation breakfast. Tonight is her graduation from HS. Wah our baby girl has grown up so fast.
> Also today Matthew is 8 years old. He called last night to tell me he got a lava lamp for his birthday. I know huh?


Lots of excitement for you this weekend! Congrats on your GD's grad, so much for her to look forward to. A lava lamp - he has unique taste :lol: How is his fox coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so funny, CB. Did you give him the lava lamp?
> 
> We have graduation for oldest GD on Sunday. Exciting times, aren't they?


Congrats to your GD too Bonnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I changed it up for Pitiful Purl. She constantly mentions my living in a trailer park and thought this would be appropriate. However, I didn't want to confuse her little grey cells with the fact that I have a camper, not a trailer so let that ride. All in all, it just goes to show one that she misses me. ;-) ;-)


 :lol: some of them are easily confused


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

So... Today I had to walk both dogs (90 lbs each). They are goldens and saw some birds (they are bird dogs). I could not hold them. They ran after the birds, into a fetid pond, and out onto a busy street - with long leashes and heavy handles following behind. I gave chase. So, here I am in the middle of traffic with both arms/hands up trying to stop traffic on both sides as the dogs kept on running.

I needed a drink when I got home....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Gary Sinise will be in a TV series this fall. It's a take off of the Criminal Minds series. He does a lot of work with the military and veterans.


I saw the overlap episode that introduced the characters for the spinoff. I'm going to watch for the new series in the fall.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: some of them are easily confused


I think they are all nuts. Psychos.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please read Koontz: "Intensity". It will keep you on the edge of your seat. I will never forget this book. OMG...


I know I've read it. Let me find a summary.

Yes, I remember it now. I think I felt trapped with the main character - yes, very intense. Good title.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I love Koontz and S. King but that book had me terrified from the first sentence. It must have been 20 years ago, don't remember the story line, but remember the yellow and orange cover.


You can look for it on Wikipedia for a plot summary. But if you want to read it again, don't read the whole summary. It includes the ending.

I like both those authors, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. It was so terrifying. I felt I was the girl. I was rivited. I hope others read it. If you kept going - you would have been surprised.


Yes! You said it far better than I did. I really got "into" the character. It's a good author who can do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats to your GD too Bonnie!


Thanks, WCK! I think she's overwhelmed at the moment.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You can look for it on Wikipedia for a plot summary. But if you want to read it again, don't read the whole summary. It includes the ending.
> 
> I like both those authors, too.


Don't read the plot summary. Read the book.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So... Today I had to walk both dogs (90 lbs each). They are goldens and saw some birds (they are bird dogs). I could not hold them. They ran after the birds, into a fetid pond, and out onto a busy street - with long leashes and heavy handles following behind. I gave chase. So, here I am in the middle of traffic with both arms/hands up trying to stop traffic on both sides as the dogs kept on running.
> 
> I needed a drink when I got home....


I'll bet! So it's not just puppies that can get in trouble!

How did you finally catch them?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll bet! How did you finally catch them?


They stopped at a house and I grabbed them. I had traffic stopped in two lanes...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw the overlap episode that introduced the characters for the spinoff. I'm going to watch for the new series in the fall.


It was on the last Criminal Minds? I saw that episode. And I guess Gary Sinese escaped me. I have a picture of him in my mind, but I've seen him so many times I don't know if it was that show or not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Don't read the plot summary. Read the book.


Agreed. I just read it to remind myself which book it was. I've read a lot of his. Real chillers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They stopped at a house and I grabbed them. I had traffic stopped in two lanes...


Oh, my gosh - what a day for you! I'm sure the drivers had quite a tale to tell when they got home!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So... Today I had to walk both dogs (90 lbs each). They are goldens and saw some birds (they are bird dogs). I could not hold them. They ran after the birds, into a fetid pond, and out onto a busy street - with long leashes and heavy handles following behind. I gave chase. So, here I am in the middle of traffic with both arms/hands up trying to stop traffic on both sides as the dogs kept on running.
> 
> I needed a drink when I got home....


Oh no! Bet the dogs needed a bath, too. Did you laugh, or cry, or both, when you thought about it, after you got home? No one got hurt in traffic, did they?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think they are all nuts. Psychos.


 :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yes we did bumpy....around noon.
> Yay we got two Fox channels in our basic line up. and two ABC channels also.
> The technician installing it didn`t even have to use his cherry picker to install it as we already had the cable for the internet. So he just tapped into it.
> But because our cable company just did upgrades on all the systems in the area, the cable box he brought with him didn`t work. He had 3 with him, and none of them worked properly. So he had to go to the office and get some more. The 4th one worked.
> Hubby will be very happy when he comes home from work today.


That's great Wendy. Are the limits on your streaming because of the new internet legislation?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They stopped at a house and I grabbed them. I had traffic stopped in two lanes...


Wow! LL. That must've been a heart-stopper. How exciting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I had just heard that about Dean Koontz. I think you and I may like the same kind of books, WCK.
> 
> James Patterson's name is on the books, and then it says "with" and gives the other name.


 :thumbup: I think we do too Bonnie. It was you and Yarnie that first introduced me to Fr Tim books which I've also enjoyed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Please read Koontz: "Intensity". It will keep you on the edge of your seat. I will never forget this book. OMG...


I liked it too LL. Intensity was the perfect title, I had to keep reading until it was done! It was the wee hours of the morning before I got to bed that night.

The first Koontz I read was Strangers, followed by Lightening and then Watchers. I loved Watchers with Einstein, the super intelligent dog. And another favourite was Twilight Eyes; the plot got so deeply into human nature - our strengths and weaknesses and the power of the human spirit. I haven't kept up with any of his newer books though; Odd Thomas story lines just didn't grab me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I think we do too Bonnie. It was you and Yarnie that first introduced me to Fr Tim books which I've also enjoyed.


I also have become a fan of the Mitford series of books by Jan Karon. Well written and developed. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> So... Today I had to walk both dogs (90 lbs each). They are goldens and saw some birds (they are bird dogs). I could not hold them. They ran after the birds, into a fetid pond, and out onto a busy street - with long leashes and heavy handles following behind. I gave chase. So, here I am in the middle of traffic with both arms/hands up trying to stop traffic on both sides as the dogs kept on running.
> 
> I needed a drink when I got home....


OMG LL - that must have been so scary for you. I'm so glad you and the dogs are safe and I can see where that drink was needed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It was on the last Criminal Minds? I saw that episode. And I guess Gary Sinese escaped me. I have a picture of him in my mind, but I've seen him so many times I don't know if it was that show or not.


It wasn't the last episode Bonnie; I think it was about 3 weeks ago. An American family was kidnapped when they arrived for a Caribbean vacation. The regular BAU team worked with an Gary Sinese's FBI team that is authorized to work with international authorities to solve crimes involving Americans. I think the new program will continue with international story lines.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I think we do too Bonnie. It was you and Yarnie that first introduced me to Fr Tim books which I've also enjoyed.


Oh, I'm glad you've enjoyed them! I still haven't read the latest one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I also have become a fan of the Mitford series of books by Jan Karon. Well written and developed. :thumbup:


Did you finish the book that your MIL had Jokim? I didn't read the books in order and the plots for each book was well enough defined that I didn't get lost.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I liked it too LL. Intensity was the perfect title, I had to keep reading until it was done! It was the wee hours of the morning before I got to bed that night.
> 
> The first Koontz I read was Strangers, followed by Lightening and then Watchers. I loved Watchers with Einstein, the super intelligent dog. And another favourite was Twilight Eyes; the plot got so deeply into human nature - our strengths and weaknesses and the power of the human spirit. I haven't kept up with any of his newer books though; Odd Thomas story lines just didn't grab me.


I didn't read Odd Thomas either. There was one before that - a friend recommended it to me - not a chiller but very good. I can't remember the title, but it was a love story.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I also have become a fan of the Mitford series of books by Jan Karon. Well written and developed. :thumbup:


They are good, aren't they? Father Tim and Cynthia - such a happy story. I love the dog - Barnaby?

Not Barnaby - Barnabas.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Time for me to turn in. Sleep well. I think I'm halfway to dreamland already. Good night.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hay, I've learned something by watching the UFO'S on the history channel. They have been friends with the star people forever & the U.S. military is allowed to fly over the reservations, but they are not allowed to land!! 

History channel said even the President doesn't have the power to make his military to land on any reservation in the US!! The military are not allowed on the land of the reservations!

The Red man has Obama by the B--- on this! Whoo hoo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

for my "down to earth" friends


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hay, I've learned something by watching the UFO'S on the history channel. They have been friends with the star people forever & the U.S. military is allowed to fly over the reservations, but they are not allowed to land!!
> 
> History channel said even the President doesn't have the power to make his military to land on any reservation in the US!! The military are not allowed on the land of the reservations!
> 
> The Red man has Obama by the B--- on this! Whoo hoo!


cute pics Janie :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh no! Bet the dogs needed a bath, too. Did you laugh, or cry, or both, when you thought about it, after you got home? No one got hurt in traffic, did they?


Yes, they needed a bath. I was furious. Needed a glass of wine. Had a scotch instead...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG LL - that must have been so scary for you. I'm so glad you and the dogs are safe and I can see where that drink was needed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> for my "down to earth" friends


Cute saying.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> for my "down to earth" friends


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh LL You sure had a time of it. Glad it turn out alright.

Jayne to funny , the walmart one cracks me up.

WCK your post picture has that right.

I can breath and slept through night with out codine and no cough. Still coughing today but not as deep. 

Husband pass kidney stone and is good to go.

Found site in this state that may help to find home for Chickens. 

At least some settling going on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I see Obama's free trade with Asia did not pass even his Dem's voted against it. 

After the Clinton free trade act and lost of jobs here and countries lowering their tariffs. Companies going over seas and regulations put on them by this country, made it easier to leave and go to other country. .The Liberals must have finial got the message.No such thing as fair trade. Was bad for this country to begin with. And they want another Clinton in the White House. Why because she is a Women. Shows the intellegence
Of the left wing voters. 

If left were told by the President or any of their elected officials there is money to be made in dirt. How much do you want to bet their homes would be full of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I see the President is also blaming Christians for not helping the poor.

Oh my gosh is he brain dead or what. While he was welfaring everyone he could in this country to win votes.

Complaining about how the rich and middle class have better schools then the poor 

This from a man who send his girls to private school and sure all of those in goverment do.

Who does he think was on the front line helping the poor. It sure was not his team . 

Polls already show the Right and churchs do more to help the poor then any left wing person.

The Liberal are not know to have common sense and they keep proving it with this President and his blaming everyone for his failures as the Leader of this country.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL You sure had a time of it. Glad it turn out alright.
> 
> Jayne to funny , the walmart one cracks me up.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady,

I have hadj a cough like you are talking about. What worked for me was a cough medicine called Delsym. Also, drink a lot of fluids to loosen it up. I am sorry that you are going through this. It is so hard on your body and mind.

Also, what a relief for your husband. It must have been painful to pass the stone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I see Obama's free trade with Asia did not pass even his Dem's voted against it.
> 
> After the Clinton free trade act and lost of jobs here and countries lowering their tariffs. Companies going over seas and regulations put on them by this country, made it easier to leave and go to other country. .The Liberals must have finial got the message.No such thing as fair trade. Was bad for this country to begin with. And they want another Clinton in the White House. Why because she is a Women. Shows the intellegence
> Of the left wing voters.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I see the President is also blaming Christians for not helping the poor.
> 
> Oh my gosh is he brain dead or what. While he was welfaring everyone he could in this country to win votes.
> 
> ...


I am counting the days until he is GONE!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh did you see the new computer that you do not need a tower? They are self contained in screen.

I want one, have to replace my tower . It is getting to old.

But am waiting a bit to see how they are liked by public. After windows 8 and all the compliants want to see if they are worth it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy for CB and Bon with GC and graduation. something to be proud of and have a bit of a cry knowing another one is going out into the world.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy for CB and Bon with GC and graduation. something to be proud of and have a bit of a cry knowing another one is going out into the world.


Yes! Congratulations!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi LL how are you doing after the dog escape?

Dr. would not use antib as said it was a virus that cause it all. 

Not a one to hand out medince, as anitbiotic as people are building up resitants to them .

But said if I get worst he would. I also am stubborn and will wait till on my death bed to take something that may help me. :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL You sure had a time of it. Glad it turn out alright.
> 
> Jayne to funny , the walmart one cracks me up.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you & DH are starting to feel a little better. Being able to sleep should help you heal faster.

I hope your chicks find a new home, but it's too bad you, your family and friends won't have those nice, fresh eggs. When is your next election, hopefully you will have a new mayor.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL how are you doing after the dog escape?
> 
> Dr. would not use antib as said it was a virus that cause it all.
> 
> ...


I am the same way. I do not run to the doctor. A virus can lead to a bacterial infection. That is what made me so sick a couple of years ago. The virus lead to a sinus and bad ear infection. So beware. If it is a cough, that should work its way out. It takes time. Rest helps.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I see the President is also blaming Christians for not helping the poor.
> 
> Oh my gosh is he brain dead or what. While he was welfaring everyone he could in this country to win votes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I see the President is also blaming Christians for not helping the poor.
> 
> Oh my gosh is he brain dead or what. While he was welfaring everyone he could in this country to win votes.
> 
> ...


You are right Janie. Republicans have always given more to the poor than Democrats. Only a few ultra-rich Democrats are philanthropic. The rich Democratic politicians are notoriously cheapskates. Maybe the private school-educated president will give his $5-6 million in wealth to charity?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL You sure had a time of it. Glad it turn out alright.
> 
> Jayne to funny , the walmart one cracks me up.
> 
> ...


Sounds good on all fronts, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I see the President is also blaming Christians for not helping the poor.
> 
> Oh my gosh is he brain dead or what. While he was welfaring everyone he could in this country to win votes.
> 
> ...


Good post, Yarnie. You are so right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am counting the days until he is GONE!!!


You and me both! And lots of other people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy for CB and Bon with GC and graduation. something to be proud of and have a bit of a cry knowing another one is going out into the world.


So true.

My daughter wrote a poem when she was a child, maybe in the fourth grade:

"Sing to your fledglings anew.

Sing to your fledglings adieu."

Short and sweet and very, very true.  How did she know?

I have it framed in my living room. I think she should have it now. First fledgling is leaving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL how are you doing after the dog escape?
> 
> Dr. would not use antib as said it was a virus that cause it all.
> 
> ...


I am the same way. Are we bad patients?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You and me both! And lots of other people.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So true.
> 
> My daughter wrote a poem when she was a child, maybe in the fourth grade:
> 
> ...


She had this insight so young. Smart person!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you finish the book that your MIL had Jokim? I didn't read the books in order and the plots for each book was well enough defined that I didn't get lost.


My reading is done in bed just before falling asleep. Sometimes I read a page and sometimes a few pages. So my reading is irregular and slow-progressing. I have not finished this 1st book but am on the lookout for the next few already. Will try the library next. It is relaxing reading. Just my speed. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They are good, aren't they? Father Tim and Cynthia - such a happy story. I love the dog - Barnaby?
> 
> Not Barnaby - Barnabas.


Yes, it is lovely story. Where I'm at in the book, Barnabas has not been found (after being dognapped) and Fr. Tim is just smitten with Cynthia. Slowly developing love story of the old fashioned type.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hay, I've learned something by watching the UFO'S on the history channel. They have been friends with the star people forever & the U.S. military is allowed to fly over the reservations, but they are not allowed to land!!
> 
> History channel said even the President doesn't have the power to make his military to land on any reservation in the US!! The military are not allowed on the land of the reservations!
> 
> The Red man has Obama by the B--- on this! Whoo hoo!


Isn't that the truth, Janie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> for my "down to earth" friends


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, they needed a bath. I was furious. Needed a glass of wine. Had a scotch instead...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Way to go! LL! :lol: ;-)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've read quite a few of Patterson's "Alex Cross" books but I didn't know he also wrote under another name.
> 
> Dean Koontz said he wrote under other names because his publisher wanted to space out his titles to about 1 per year to maintain sales. It also let him write in some stories different genre without affecting his existing readership. The same might be true with other authors.


It seems that every time you turn around, authors are co-authring these days. Patterson does it on his Women's Club Murder series. I think he wrote the first 3 on his own, but then picked up a co-author after that. He also has another series out, Private, that he has co-authored from the beginning. Perhaps they spread themselves too thin and can't keep up with the deadlines.

Dean Koontz isn't alone. Robert Ludlum had that arrangement. I remember thinking after I finished one of Ludlum's books how I had to wait another year for the next book. I think many made that kind of a deal with their publishers, where they were only allowed to write a certain number of books per year under their name. Steven King wrote as Richard Bachman and I think Michael Crighton wrote under another name.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I see the President is also blaming Christians for not helping the poor.
> 
> Oh my gosh is he brain dead or what. While he was welfaring everyone he could in this country to win votes.
> 
> ...


Before there were gov't welfare giveaways, there were Christians, who, with THEIR OWN MONEY, and TIME, helped the poor. Without government help whatsoever!!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am counting the days until he is GONE!!!


That is the only reason I would want time to go by faster! :wink: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> They stopped at a house and I grabbed them. I had traffic stopped in two lanes...


Ah, the joys of dog ownership. That could have been such a disaster. I'm glad the three of you got home in one piece.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My reading is done in bed just before falling asleep. Sometimes I read a page and sometimes a few pages. So my reading is irregular and slow-progressing. I have not finished this 1st book but am on the lookout for the next few already. Will try the library next. It is relaxing reading. Just my speed. ;-)


I do that, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Way to go! LL! :lol: ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is the only reason I would want time to go by faster! :wink: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ah, the joys of dog ownership. That could have been such a disaster. I'm glad the three of you got home in one piece.


Thank you. I had visions of them being run over. Not me (could have happened) - just them. I crossed lanes and didn't look! My eyes were on them!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I do that, too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. I had visions of them being run over. Not me (could have happened) - just them. I crossed lanes and didn't look! My eyes were on them!


That is why I could never walk my kids' dogs. They're too big and strong for me to control and they're very distractible. I love having them with me or by me, but walk them? I wouldn't be able to reign them in.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is why I could never walk my kids' dogs. They're too big and strong for me to control and they're very distractible. I love having them with me or by me, but walk them? I wouldn't be able to reign them in.


Right. Same here. It was terrible. I have never seen them run so fast away from me!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. Same here. It was terrible. I have never seen them run so fast away from me!


Perhaps they forgot who they were with, and where they were. New neighborhood could make them behave differently. At any rate, it is in their nature to chase birds, esp. if they're bird dogs. My DD's shepard loves to chase squirrels and DS's dog chases deer. :?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps they forgot who they were with, and where they were. New neighborhood could make them behave differently. At any rate, it is in their nature to chase birds, esp. if they're bird dogs. My DD's shepard loves to chase squirrels and DS's dog chases deer. :?


Our dogs must have the hunting gene in them. They knew I was there because I was screaming at them. They didn't give a hoot...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I see Obama's free trade with Asia did not pass even his Dem's voted against it.
> 
> After the Clinton free trade act and lost of jobs here and countries lowering their tariffs. Companies going over seas and regulations put on them by this country, made it easier to leave and go to other country. .The Liberals must have finial got the message.No such thing as fair trade. Was bad for this country to begin with. And they want another Clinton in the White House. Why because she is a Women. Shows the intellegence
> Of the left wing voters.
> ...


theyarnlady
there is lots of money to be made with Dirt. Check it out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of excitement for you this weekend! Congrats on your GD's grad, so much for her to look forward to. A lava lamp - he has unique taste :lol: How is his fox coming along?


Yes so much excitement I need a nap. :shock:
I am on the fox's tail. I am on my third ball of yarn. I still have the ears, all 4 legs eyes and sewing it up. I wish I would have known it was not well written and a pain. I am hoping to have it finished for June 3rd when I see him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So... Today I had to walk both dogs (90 lbs each). They are goldens and saw some birds (they are bird dogs). I could not hold them. They ran after the birds, into a fetid pond, and out onto a busy street - with long leashes and heavy handles following behind. I gave chase. So, here I am in the middle of traffic with both arms/hands up trying to stop traffic on both sides as the dogs kept on running.
> 
> I needed a drink when I got home....


On no LL! You will be sore tomorrow. I have to laugh now you are ok. It would have made a good video. :-o :lol: Bad dogs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think they are all nuts. Psychos.


There is surely some mental problems involved.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> for my "down to earth" friends


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL You sure had a time of it. Glad it turn out alright.
> 
> Jayne to funny , the walmart one cracks me up.
> 
> ...


I thought we had "stuff" going on. 
I am glad you are not coughing as much, good for husband. 
I am happy to hear your chicks may have a new home.
Maybe everything is going to settle down for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I see the President is also blaming Christians for not helping the poor.
> 
> Oh my gosh is he brain dead or what. While he was welfaring everyone he could in this country to win votes.
> 
> ...


Even the liberal news folk are falling. George Stephanopoulos and Brian Williams lately. How many more were there? :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am counting the days until he is GONE!!!


Amen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Before there were gov't welfare giveaways, there were Christians, who, with THEIR OWN MONEY, and TIME, helped the poor. Without government help whatsoever!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The graduation went well last night. Lots of people came for 18 people. The mayor of the city spoke and one of the graduates is going to DC for his political study. He was the hit speaker. We may be seeing him in politics one day. Greats kids. I didn't bawl like I did when our GS graduated. Only a few tears. 
We ended the night with supper at Red Lobster. Friday and graduation season so we had to wait. Just as we received our supper ( around 10:30)my mother blacked out . We ended up taking her to ER . She had low potassium , low sodium and kidney infection. We got home around 2;00 last night. Every turned out ok. She is fine today.Tomorrow GD will be honored at church. 
God is Good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> On no LL! You will be sore tomorrow. I have to laugh now you are ok. It would have made a good video. :-o :lol: Bad dogs.


Yes, very good video. My husband was on the porch with a clear view - and did not look up - did not see a thing. I am still shaking my head over what happened. These dogs are too much! You see, we lived in the woods before. All we had to do was open the door and they had a good, free life. Now, they are leashed. So, this was a lot of fun for them... Not me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There is surely some mental problems involved.


 :thumbup: For sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen!


 :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The graduation went well last night. Lots of people came for 18 people. The mayor of the city spoke and one of the graduates is going to DC for his political study. He was the hit speaker. We may be seeing him in politics one day. Greats kids. I didn't bawl like I did when our GS graduated. Only a few tears.
> We ended the night with supper at Red Lobster. Friday and graduation season so we had to wait. Just as we received our supper ( around 10:30)my mother blacked out . We ended up taking her to ER . She had low potassium , low sodium and kidney infection. We got home around 2;00 last night. Every turned out ok. She is fine today.Tomorrow GD will be honored at church.
> God is Good.


Oh, my! I am so glad your mom is ok. Oh, dear - in the middle of it all. You must have been beside yourself. If someone blacked out, I'd think they were gone. I would not have a clue. Your life is not dull. Did th ekidney infection cause it all? She is ok, now - right?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, my! I am so glad your mom is ok. Oh, dear - in the middle of it all. You must have been beside yourself. If someone blacked out, I'd think they were gone. I would not have a clue. Your life is not dull. Did th ekidney infection cause it all? She is ok, now - right?


During eating. She made it fine during the graduation. She blacked out for about 10 minutes. It scared us to death. . She will never lets on if she is sick. Just by her letting us take her to the hospital I knew she was sick. She has heart trouble but the test on her heart was ok .My son and Dil the nurses were there. My son saw that she had her head down during us eating. . We gave her a few sips of coke thinking it was because it had been so long since she ate. I put wet cloth on her head and neck. We took her off in DH's wheelchair. She didn't even remember it. I was scared on the way to the hospital but she was coming out of it by the time we got inside.It would have taken longer if we didn't have my son that works in the ER with us. I couldn't go to sleep until 4 this morning. Too wired. Yes my mother is fine. I took her supper from last night and some homemade bread to her this afternoon. We even picked her strawberries before I came home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> During eating. She made it fine during the graduation. She blacked out for about 10 minutes. It scared us to death. . She will never lets on if she is sick. Just by her letting us take her to the hospital I knew she was sick. She has heart trouble but the test on her heart was ok .My son and Dil the nurses were there. My son saw that she had her head down during us eating. . We gave her a few sips of coke thinking it was because it had been so long since she ate. I put wet cloth on her head and neck. We took her off in DH's wheelchair. She didn't even remember it. I was scared on the way to the hospital but she was coming out of it by the time we got inside.It would have taken longer if we didn't have my son that works in the ER with us. I couldn't go to sleep until 4 this morning. Too wired. Yes my mother is fine. I took her supper from last night and some homemade bread to her this afternoon. We even picked her strawberries before I came home.


It is so wonderful that you have your son and DIL and they are ER nurses. What a Godsend. I used to bring my mom strawberries too. How old is your mom. Give her a hug for me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So true.
> 
> My daughter wrote a poem when she was a child, maybe in the fourth grade:
> 
> ...


Your daughter had so much insight as a child! A perfect gift for her with the first fledgling leaving but her perspective might be a little different when she's the mom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It seems that every time you turn around, authors are co-authring these days. Patterson does it on his Women's Club Murder series. I think he wrote the first 3 on his own, but then picked up a co-author after that. He also has another series out, Private, that he has co-authored from the beginning. Perhaps they spread themselves too thin and can't keep up with the deadlines.
> 
> Dean Koontz isn't alone. Robert Ludlum had that arrangement. I remember thinking after I finished one of Ludlum's books how I had to wait another year for the next book. I think many made that kind of a deal with their publishers, where they were only allowed to write a certain number of books per year under their name. Steven King wrote as Richard Bachman and I think Michael Crighton wrote under another name.


Robert Ludlum was another old favourite. Like you, I waited for his newest book to appear (I even bought a few in hard cover). I think my favourite was The Materese Circle. Which one did you like the best?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Before there were gov't welfare giveaways, there were Christians, who, with THEIR OWN MONEY, and TIME, helped the poor. Without government help whatsoever!!!!


 :thumbup: and they still do Jokim!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. I had visions of them being run over. Not me (could have happened) - just them. I crossed lanes and didn't look! My eyes were on them!


Have you decided not to take both out together on your own LL? Too risky for you and for them?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The graduation went well last night. Lots of people came for 18 people. The mayor of the city spoke and one of the graduates is going to DC for his political study. He was the hit speaker. We may be seeing him in politics one day. Greats kids. I didn't bawl like I did when our GS graduated. Only a few tears.
> We ended the night with supper at Red Lobster. Friday and graduation season so we had to wait. Just as we received our supper ( around 10:30)my mother blacked out . We ended up taking her to ER . She had low potassium , low sodium and kidney infection. We got home around 2;00 last night. Every turned out ok. She is fine today.Tomorrow GD will be honored at church.
> God is Good.


Yes, He is. How is your Mom, CB? That was a long day and a long evening for your family and for your Mom. Hope she is ok. Keep us posted.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes so much excitement I need a nap. :shock:
> I am on the fox's tail. I am on my third ball of yarn. I still have the ears, all 4 legs eyes and sewing it up. I wish I would have known it was not well written and a pain. I am hoping to have it finished for June 3rd when I see him.


Hopefully no more problems with the pattern and the legs and ears go up quickly. I'm sure he will be thrilled with the fox. Does he still play the fox song?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> During eating. She made it fine during the graduation. She blacked out for about 10 minutes. It scared us to death. . She will never lets on if she is sick. Just by her letting us take her to the hospital I knew she was sick. She has heart trouble but the test on her heart was ok .My son and Dil the nurses were there. My son saw that she had her head down during us eating. . We gave her a few sips of coke thinking it was because it had been so long since she ate. I put wet cloth on her head and neck. We took her off in DH's wheelchair. She didn't even remember it. I was scared on the way to the hospital but she was coming out of it by the time we got inside.It would have taken longer if we didn't have my son that works in the ER with us. I couldn't go to sleep until 4 this morning. Too wired. Yes my mother is fine. I took her supper from last night and some homemade bread to her this afternoon. We even picked her strawberries before I came home.


Happy to hear that your Mom is coming through alright with this bout of bad health. Prayers...♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: and they still do Jokim!!


Yes, they still help. How much bigger would the burden be on the taxpayers, if the religious groups didn't help. I can't even imagine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> On no LL! You will be sore tomorrow. I have to laugh now you are ok. It would have made a good video. :-o :lol: Bad dogs.


Since everything turned out ok, it would have been a very funny video :lol: and those drivers that LL stopped probably had a good chuckle telling the storyto their family when they got home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The graduation went well last night. Lots of people came for 18 people. The mayor of the city spoke and one of the graduates is going to DC for his political study. He was the hit speaker. We may be seeing him in politics one day. Greats kids. I didn't bawl like I did when our GS graduated. Only a few tears.
> We ended the night with supper at Red Lobster. Friday and graduation season so we had to wait. Just as we received our supper ( around 10:30)my mother blacked out . We ended up taking her to ER . She had low potassium , low sodium and kidney infection. We got home around 2;00 last night. Every turned out ok. She is fine today.Tomorrow GD will be honored at church.
> God is Good.


Such a scare with your Mom passing out - that's very late to have a meal for anyone but the Europeans that are used to eating late. Glad to hear that she's ok.

That's a big milestone for your GD. Has she made plans for what she would like to do or will she take some time to think about her options?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, very good video. My husband was on the porch with a clear view - and did not look up - did not see a thing. I am still shaking my head over what happened. These dogs are too much! You see, we lived in the woods before. All we had to do was open the door and they had a good, free life. Now, they are leashed. So, this was a lot of fun for them... Not me!


Your new accommodations must be a big adjustment for them too LL. I'm sure they enjoyed their time on the lam :lol: Is there a dog park nearby where they could run on their own in an enclosed area?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> During eating. She made it fine during the graduation. She blacked out for about 10 minutes. It scared us to death. . She will never lets on if she is sick. Just by her letting us take her to the hospital I knew she was sick. She has heart trouble but the test on her heart was ok .My son and Dil the nurses were there. My son saw that she had her head down during us eating. . We gave her a few sips of coke thinking it was because it had been so long since she ate. I put wet cloth on her head and neck. We took her off in DH's wheelchair. She didn't even remember it. I was scared on the way to the hospital but she was coming out of it by the time we got inside.It would have taken longer if we didn't have my son that works in the ER with us. I couldn't go to sleep until 4 this morning. Too wired. Yes my mother is fine. I took her supper from last night and some homemade bread to her this afternoon. We even picked her strawberries before I came home.


My Mom is diabetic and we are always reminding her to keep a granola bar or some crackers with her in case she is late with her meals. So much excitement and the late meal was probably just too much for her. Strawberries are such a nice treat; were they from your garden?

DH bought some strawberries for me yesterday. Our local berries aren't ripe yet so these were from the USA - but they were sweet and delicious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, they still help. How much bigger would the burden be on the taxpayers, if the religious groups didn't help. I can't even imagine.


And most of the help from churches and individuals goes directly to those who need it instead of supporting a bloated bureaucracy!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And most of the help from churches and individuals goes directly to those who need it instead of supporting a bloated bureaucracy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone!&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is your MIL doing Jokim?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:



> It is so wonderful that you have your son and DIL and they are ER nurses. What a Godsend. I used to bring my mom strawberries too. How old is your mom. Give her a hug for me!


Mama was 83 in March. I will LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a scare with your Mom passing out - that's very late to have a meal for anyone but the Europeans that are used to eating late. Glad to hear that she's ok.
> 
> That's a big milestone for your GD. Has she made plans for what she would like to do or will she take some time to think about her options?


It was scary but happened so fast . She is pretty tough. 
I know that Europeans and Northerners eat later than we do in the South.
GD is going to a community college and then finish up in nursing school like DS, SIL and her brother.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Mom is diabetic and we are always reminding her to keep a granola bar or some crackers with her in case she is late with her meals. So much excitement and the late meal was probably just too much for her. Strawberries are such a nice treat; were they from your garden?
> 
> DH bought some strawberries for me yesterday. Our local berries aren't ripe yet so these were from the USA - but they were sweet and delicious.


What did you make with the strawberries? 
The strawberries were from her garden from the plants I gave her from my garden. Something eats mine. :shock: 
My son called me outside yesterday. A snake was in my honeysuckle. It ate my red birds' nest. We scared the snake out on the ground but it got away. I am thinking was a chicken snake. It wasn't like a kings snake but my blue birds on the porch are ok.
How is your mother doing today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mama was 83 in March. I will LL.


 :thumbup: Mom will be 80 in Aug. and Dad was 80 in Jan. We're planning a family bbq in Aug for everyone to get together and celebrate.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was scary but happens so fast . She is pretty tough.
> I know that Europeans and Northerners eat later than we do in the South.
> GD is going to a community college and then finish up in nursing school like DS, SIL and her brother.


That's a good family tradition to follow! One of my SIL (DB#2's wife) is a nurse.

We usually like to eat at about 6 pm but when we traveled to Europe or Mexico they usually ate much later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She had this insight so young. Smart person!


Thanks, LL! I was very surprised when i first saw it. She did like writing poetry as a child, and she did some writing in college. I wish she'd do more, but she doesn't have time right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Mom will be 80 in Aug. and Dad was 80 in Jan. We're planning a family bbq in Aug for everyone to get together and celebrate.


Are you going to have the birthday party there or at your parents? You must be excited to have a big party to celebrate. Will your whole family be able to attend?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It seems that every time you turn around, authors are co-authring these days. Patterson does it on his Women's Club Murder series. I think he wrote the first 3 on his own, but then picked up a co-author after that. He also has another series out, Private, that he has co-authored from the beginning. Perhaps they spread themselves too thin and can't keep up with the deadlines.
> 
> Dean Koontz isn't alone. Robert Ludlum had that arrangement. I remember thinking after I finished one of Ludlum's books how I had to wait another year for the next book. I think many made that kind of a deal with their publishers, where they were only allowed to write a certain number of books per year under their name. Steven King wrote as Richard Bachman and I think Michael Crighton wrote under another name.


Yes, Michael Chrighton did, but I can't remember the other name.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I do that, too.


So do I - read in bed and take a while to finish a book.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did you make with the strawberries?
> The strawberries were from her garden from the plants I gave her from my garden. Something eats mine. :shock:
> My son called me outside yesterday. A snake was in my honeysuckle. It ate my red birds' nest. We scared the snake out on the ground but it got away. I am thinking was a chicken snake. It wasn't like a kings snake but my blue birds on the porch are ok.
> How is your mother doing today?


I ate them as they were - DH doesn't eat strawberries.

Did the snake get the little birds too? I'm glad we don't have big poisonous snakes here - just the little water or grass snakes.

Mom's cough is better so she's sleeping better but still has stomach pains. She had ulcers years ago and doc thinks she might have them again but she has to wait until the end of June to have the scope to confirm. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes so much excitement I need a nap. :shock:
> I am on the fox's tail. I am on my third ball of yarn. I still have the ears, all 4 legs eyes and sewing it up. I wish I would have known it was not well written and a pain. I am hoping to have it finished for June 3rd when I see him.


That's great, CB! How was graduation?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Even the liberal news folk are falling. George Stephanopoulos and Brian Williams lately. How many more were there? :-o


They don't mind lying. I've never seen so much of it. It's disgusting. They even lie to each other and to themselves!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The graduation went well last night. Lots of people came for 18 people. The mayor of the city spoke and one of the graduates is going to DC for his political study. He was the hit speaker. We may be seeing him in politics one day. Greats kids. I didn't bawl like I did when our GS graduated. Only a few tears.
> We ended the night with supper at Red Lobster. Friday and graduation season so we had to wait. Just as we received our supper ( around 10:30)my mother blacked out . We ended up taking her to ER . She had low potassium , low sodium and kidney infection. We got home around 2;00 last night. Every turned out ok. She is fine today.Tomorrow GD will be honored at church.
> God is Good.


Oh, my - what a full evening - and then your mother got sick. You must be exhausted. I'm glad she's all right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to have the birthday party there or at your parents? You must be excited to have a big party to celebrate. Will your whole family be able to attend?


I think we will have the bbq at DB#2 house. It won't be too big of a party, just our family (13 people).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> During eating. She made it fine during the graduation. She blacked out for about 10 minutes. It scared us to death. . She will never lets on if she is sick. Just by her letting us take her to the hospital I knew she was sick. She has heart trouble but the test on her heart was ok .My son and Dil the nurses were there. My son saw that she had her head down during us eating. . We gave her a few sips of coke thinking it was because it had been so long since she ate. I put wet cloth on her head and neck. We took her off in DH's wheelchair. She didn't even remember it. I was scared on the way to the hospital but she was coming out of it by the time we got inside.It would have taken longer if we didn't have my son that works in the ER with us. I couldn't go to sleep until 4 this morning. Too wired. Yes my mother is fine. I took her supper from last night and some homemade bread to her this afternoon. We even picked her strawberries before I came home.


Oh my goodness. How good that you had your own medical expert on hand! It's so hard to wind down after something iike that. I don't know how you did so much today after such a rough night. I'll bet she was glad to get that dinner. You're a nice daughter, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your daughter had so much insight as a child! A perfect gift for her with the first fledgling leaving but her perspective might be a little different when she's the mom.


I'm sure you're right - her perspective will be different. I wish I'd thought of it sooner and could have gotten a new frame, but this will have more sentimental value. I'll make another copy for myself and frame it. I have two others of hers in the house. I wonder if she knew what she was writing. I don't think she fully appreciated the significance of it when I was so taken with it.

My writing teacher told us once that when someone compliments your work and mentions something you never even thought of while writing, you should just smile and say thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


Cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I have to stop on page 79 tonight. Tomorrow I"ll leave at 10:00 a.m. to get to DD's at noon. Graduation at 2:00 and then goodies afterwards at their house. I know she's having key lime pie. I'm looking forward to it so much. I love celebrations.

I'll have to catch up on Denim when I get home tomorrow

Sweet dreams and happy Sunday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I ate them as they were - DH doesn't eat strawberries.
> 
> Did the snake get the little birds too? I'm glad we don't have big poisonous snakes here - just the little water or grass snakes.
> 
> Mom's cough is better so she's sleeping better but still has stomach pains. She had ulcers years ago and doc thinks she might have them again but she has to wait until the end of June to have the scope to confirm. Thanks for asking.


I like to eat the strawberries alone too. Anyway is good. Fresh is so good. Do you make smoothies out of fresh fruit?
I don't know what the snakes ate. The birds in the yard were caring on. They were flying around making a lot of noise. That is why my son looked. He only saw the red bird trying to attack the snake. Chicken snakes get into nest and eat the eggs and birds. It was about 3 foot long we didn't kill it so it is still around.
WCK do you think maybe the drainage is going to your mother's stomach and making her stomach hurt. I hope she doesn't have ulcers. It is a shame she has to wait so long before seeing the dr.At least she is sleeping well. She needs her rest.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think we will have the bbq at DB#2 house. It won't be too big of a party, just our family (13 people).


That sounds like a nice get together. Not to many people and just family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I have to stop on page 79 tonight. Tomorrow I"ll leave at 10:00 a.m. to get to DD's at noon. Graduation at 2:00 and then goodies afterwards at their house. I know she's having key lime pie. I'm looking forward to it so much. I love celebrations.
> 
> I'll have to catch up on Denim when I get home tomorrow
> 
> Sweet dreams and happy Sunday.


I hope the gd's graduation goes well tomorrow. Take a hankie just in case.
Oh key lime pie. I hope you get to eat 2 pieces.
sweet dream and safe travels. 
xx♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off. I hope everyone that has their clubs and vacations and working outside will be back soon. I am missing KPG, Gers, Gali and GG. We are missing you . Come back home.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi sisters, I've been busy so haven't read many pages so hope everyone is OK. DH repaired a crack in our cement patio then had to cover it up with plastic as it rained. 

I cooked a pot of soup with a soup bone, carrots, onion, celery, parsnip, fresh kale & Cranberry Beans all simmered in homemade beef broth. It was yummy for dinner with cornbread hoe cakes. I dearly love soup. I think I could eat soup for breakfast.

I had to rest before going to bed so I'll close for now. Hugs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like to eat the strawberries alone too. Anyway is good. Fresh is so good. Do you make smoothies out of fresh fruit?
> I don't know what the snakes ate. The birds in the yard were caring on. They were flying around making a lot of noise. That is why my son looked. He only saw the red bird trying to attack the snake. Chicken snakes get into nest and eat the eggs and birds. It was about 3 foot long we didn't kill it so it is still around.
> WCK do you think maybe the drainage is going to your mother's stomach and making her stomach hurt. I hope she doesn't have ulcers. It is a shame she has to wait so long before seeing the dr.At least she is sleeping well. She needs her rest.


I don't make smoothies - I have to admit that I don't have a blender.

I hope the snake stays away from the house.

Mom's already had the stomach pains for about 3 weeks so probably not related to the coughing. She's a worrier and tends to fret about things so stress probably makes it worse.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi sisters, I've been busy so haven't read many pages so hope everyone is OK. DH repaired a crack in our cement patio then had to cover it up with plastic as it rained.
> 
> I cooked a pot of soup with a soup bone, carrots, onion, celery, parsnip, fresh kale & Cranberry Beans all simmered in homemade beef broth. It was yummy for dinner with cornbread hoe cakes. I dearly love soup. I think I could eat soup for breakfast.
> 
> I had to rest before going to bed so I'll close for now. Hugs


I love soup too Janie and yours sounds yummy. Hope you sleep well and have a great day tomorrow.

Your iris is gorgeous and so is the flower that your DH planted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi sisters, I've been busy so haven't read many pages so hope everyone is OK. DH repaired a crack in our cement patio then had to cover it up with plastic as it rained.
> 
> I cooked a pot of soup with a soup bone, carrots, onion, celery, parsnip, fresh kale & Cranberry Beans all simmered in homemade beef broth. It was yummy for dinner with cornbread hoe cakes. I dearly love soup. I think I could eat soup for breakfast.
> 
> I had to rest before going to bed so I'll close for now. Hugs


Your flowers are pretty Janie.
I love soup too. I can eat in hot weather too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't make smoothies - I have to admit that I don't have a blender.
> 
> I hope the snake stays away from the house.
> 
> Mom's already had the stomach pains for about 3 weeks so probably not related to the coughing. She's a worrier and tends to fret about things so stress probably makes it worse.


We love smoothies and popcicles here in the south. So I have a blender for the kids and I.
I am sorry to hear of your mother's pain. 
Father I am coming to You in the Name of Jesus on WCK' mother behalf. Lord I pray you will ease her pains in her stomach. I also pray for her cough to stop. Lord we depend on You as You are the Great Physician . There are no man that is able to tend to her right now and she need Your help in her recovery. Lord I pray that You give her peace and help her to overcome her troubled spirit. I pray believing and agreement with WCK that her mother will be restored to her health and be pain free. We will give You the praise for the Great things You will do on her behalf. Thank You and we ask in Jesus Name.Amen.
By his stripes we are healed. Isaiah 53:4-5
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Solo did you have bad weather?
My DD and her family were in Tulsa having Matthew's b/day party. They saw the storm coming your way and returned home.
We got a lot of rain . All of my kids and grands were out of town but all returned home before the bad weather hit. I hope you are ok too.
Bon and LTL is it coming your way?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi sisters, I've been busy so haven't read many pages so hope everyone is OK. DH repaired a crack in our cement patio then had to cover it up with plastic as it rained.
> 
> I cooked a pot of soup with a soup bone, carrots, onion, celery, parsnip, fresh kale & Cranberry Beans all simmered in homemade beef broth. It was yummy for dinner with cornbread hoe cakes. I dearly love soup. I think I could eat soup for breakfast.
> 
> I had to rest before going to bed so I'll close for now. Hugs


Love the flowers Jayne. But the Kitty and skunks, what a riot that will be when skunks are older. Watch a program yesterday about animals and their friends. One Great Dane and a deer best friends. Cat raising Ducklings, just a few of what was shown. Interesting how they can befriend each other.

Soup would love some right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo did you have bad weather?
> My DD and her family were in Tulsa having Matthew's b/day party. They saw the storm coming your way and returned home.
> We got a lot of rain . All of my kids and grands were out of town but all returned home before the bad weather hit. I hope you are ok too.
> Bon and LTL is it coming your way?


Saw that too on weather channel, hope your O.K. Solo. No rain here yet. But Minn got bad weather last night. Just humid and grey. We are suppose to get rain sometime today.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the flowers Jayne. But the Kitty and skunks, what a riot that will be when skunks are older. Watch a program yesterday about animals and their friends. One Great Dane and a deer best friends. Cat raising Ducklings, just a few of what was shown. Interesting how they can befriend each other.
> 
> Soup would love some right now.


I was watching that program about the animals befriending each other but went to sleep on the couch! Ha. I never can stay awake to watch a really good program, but will wake up in the middle of the night & cannot sleep.

It is such a shame that people of different color & religions cannot learn to get along instead of hating one another!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Robert Ludlum was another old favourite. Like you, I waited for his newest book to appear (I even bought a few in hard cover). I think my favourite was The Materese Circle. Which one did you like the best?


I liked the Jason Bourne series. The author Eric van Lustbader (sp) has taken over writing for Ludlum on the Bourne series. I haven't read any of those books though. I did read a few of his own books, they took place in Asia, and found them slow moving, with not very likable characters. I hesitate trying them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo did you have bad weather?
> My DD and her family were in Tulsa having Matthew's b/day party. They saw the storm coming your way and returned home.
> We got a lot of rain . All of my kids and grands were out of town but all returned home before the bad weather hit. I hope you are ok too.
> Bon and LTL is it coming your way?


We had severe T-storms last night. A lot of rain. We've had about 10" of rain over the last 2 weeks. Just when things start to subside, we get pounded again. It's soggy, soggy, soggy. How about you? How's your weather?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had severe T-storms last night. A lot of rain. We've had about 10" of rain over the last 2 weeks. Just when things start to subside, we get pounded again. It's soggy, soggy, soggy. How about you? How's your weather?


It was hard rain but over. Yes we are soggy too. It is sunny right now and HUMID. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Like we said all along.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2913625/Billionaire-George-Soros-spent-33MILLION-bankrolling-Ferguson-demonstrators-create-echo-chamber-drive-national-protests.html


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

What a weekend. Took the pontoon out and did some tubing. We did have a good surprise storm last night, not a bad one just a downpour.

Enjoying the quiet. But I think the pup may have eaten something bad for him. He got sick for about an hour, now is sleeping. If not better tomorrow off to the vet. I think he munched on a clay pigeon that floated on shore. Hopefully all came out and nothing got stuck. 

No big plans for the week, hopefully it will stay that way.

ttfn


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Did any of you see where George Steppontheass, donated at least $75,000 to the Clinton Foundation, but ABC hasn't fired him yet! ABC FIRED GERALDO FOR DONATING $200. To a political campaign!

People are calling for him to be fired! He was horrible to our Gov. Pence after he signed our Religious Freedom Bill. George is such an A hole!

I won't watch any programs on ABC until George is gone!

This makes me know how biased the networks are when it comes to politics!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did any of you see where George Steppontheass, donated at least $75,000 to the Clinton Foundation, but ABC hasn't fired him yet! ABC FIRED GERALDO FOR DONATING $200. To a political campaign!
> 
> People are calling for him to be fired! He was horrible to our Gov. Pence after he signed our Religious Freedom Bill. George is such an A hole!
> 
> ...


Gone! Soon I hope!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a weekend. Took the pontoon out and did some tubing. We did have a good surprise storm last night, not a bad one just a downpour.
> 
> ...


I bet he will be ok. They tend to eat the wrong things. Our dogs do the same thing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I just finished talking to my parents and they had way too much excitement today. Just before 5 pm the fire alarm went off but there was no PA announcement to follow up. Mom walked down 4 flights and found out there was a water line break but no fire. One of the elevators worked and Mom and Dad went down to the main floor. A water line broke on the 3rd floor and flooded part of the 2nd and main floors!

They were finally allowed to go back to their apartment but had to use the stairs. Dad needed help to get up the stair and someone had to carry his walker up. The water in the building just got turned back on. Sad that some people on the 2nd and 3rd floor won't be able to go back to their apartments tonight. Still not sure what caused the water line to break.

I'm grateful that everyone is safe. Mom and Dad are exhausted and will probably sleep very well tonight. Hopefully the damage isn't too severe and everyone will be able to be back in their homes by tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi dee hoe neighbors. 

Short down pour of rain maybe 5 min's more then a inch of rain. sun came out and then again another down pour. Now I understand CB soggy meaning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We love smoothies and popcicles here in the south. So I have a blender for the kids and I.
> I am sorry to hear of your mother's pain.
> Father I am coming to You in the Name of Jesus on WCK' mother behalf. Lord I pray you will ease her pains in her stomach. I also pray for her cough to stop. Lord we depend on You as You are the Great Physician . There are no man that is able to tend to her right now and she need Your help in her recovery. Lord I pray that You give her peace and help her to overcome her troubled spirit. I pray believing and agreement with WCK that her mother will be restored to her health and be pain free. We will give You the praise for the Great things You will do on her behalf. Thank You and we ask in Jesus Name.Amen.
> By his stripes we are healed. Isaiah 53:4-5
> ♥


Thank you CB! Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just finished talking to my parents and they had way too much excitement today. Just before 5 pm the fire alarm went off but there was no PA announcement to follow up. Mom walked down 4 flights and found out there was a water line break but no fire. One of the elevators worked and Mom and Dad went down to the main floor. A water line broke on the 3rd floor and flooded part of the 2nd and main floors!
> 
> They were finally allowed to go back to their apartment but had to use the stairs. Dad needed help to get up the stair and someone had to carry his walker up. The water in the building just got turned back on. Sad that some people on the 2nd and 3rd floor won't be able to go back to their apartments tonight. Still not sure what caused the water line to break.
> 
> I'm grateful that everyone is safe. Mom and Dad are exhausted and will probably sleep very well tonight. Hopefully the damage isn't too severe and everyone will be able to be back in their homes by tomorrow.


Oh your poor mom and Dad. They were put through a lot today. Glad someone help them both back up stairs. Yes sure thoses on the 2nd and 3rd floors will not be able to return at least those near the break. Glad it wasn't your folks floor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a weekend. Took the pontoon out and did some tubing. We did have a good surprise storm last night, not a bad one just a downpour.
> 
> ...


If Bandit doesn't get better give him yogurt . Mitch had those problems and I gave him the pills. It only took a day or two when he was really bad. Maybe he will be better tomorrow. We need to see a pic to see how much he has grown.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did any of you see where George Steppontheass, donated at least $75,000 to the Clinton Foundation, but ABC hasn't fired him yet! ABC FIRED GERALDO FOR DONATING $200. To a political campaign!
> 
> People are calling for him to be fired! He was horrible to our Gov. Pence after he signed our Religious Freedom Bill. George is such an A hole!
> 
> ...


Libs!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did any of you see where George Steppontheass, donated at least $75,000 to the Clinton Foundation, but ABC hasn't fired him yet! ABC FIRED GERALDO FOR DONATING $200. To a political campaign!
> 
> People are calling for him to be fired! He was horrible to our Gov. Pence after he signed our Religious Freedom Bill. George is such an A hole!
> 
> ...


your so right Jayne, but I won't even watch ABC ect. even after George is gone.

George has always been a clinton groupy as he work for Bill when Bill was in the white house.
Most new networks are so far left in their reporting they fall over themselves putting nonsense on news cast.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a weekend. Took the pontoon out and did some tubing. We did have a good surprise storm last night, not a bad one just a downpour.
> 
> ...


Ah Puppy Hood, the time to eat everything and most is not good for them. Hope he is better in the morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just finished talking to my parents and they had way too much excitement today. Just before 5 pm the fire alarm went off but there was no PA announcement to follow up. Mom walked down 4 flights and found out there was a water line break but no fire. One of the elevators worked and Mom and Dad went down to the main floor. A water line broke on the 3rd floor and flooded part of the 2nd and main floors!
> 
> They were finally allowed to go back to their apartment but had to use the stairs. Dad needed help to get up the stair and someone had to carry his walker up. The water in the building just got turned back on. Sad that some people on the 2nd and 3rd floor won't be able to go back to their apartments tonight. Still not sure what caused the water line to break.
> 
> I'm grateful that everyone is safe. Mom and Dad are exhausted and will probably sleep very well tonight. Hopefully the damage isn't too severe and everyone will be able to be back in their homes by tomorrow.


That is terrible. It must be a full moon with all that is going on with our parents. I bet you are right, they will sleep good tonight. Sounds like too much excitement for anyone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the flowers Jayne. But the Kitty and skunks, what a riot that will be when skunks are older. Watch a program yesterday about animals and their friends. One Great Dane and a deer best friends. Cat raising Ducklings, just a few of what was shown. Interesting how they can befriend each other.
> 
> Soup would love some right now.


I love watching those programs Yarnie. It seems if they bond when they are young they will be friends.

A friend got a little black kitten for Mother's Day that was quick to make friends with their new little puppy! Of course Kitty let Puppy know who was the boss!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi dee hoe neighbors.
> 
> Short down pour of rain maybe 5 min's more then a inch of rain. sun came out and then again another down pour. Now I understand CB soggy meaning.


Yes Arkansas weather. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bon how did the graduation go?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I liked the Jason Bourne series. The author Eric van Lustbader (sp) has taken over writing for Ludlum on the Bourne series. I haven't read any of those books though. I did read a few of his own books, they took place in Asia, and found them slow moving, with not very likable characters. I hesitate trying them.


I didn't know that there were new books in the Bourne series. I liked the first 2 Bourne books but didn't care for the movie -- I just couldn't see Matt Damon as Jason Bourne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Like we said all along.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2913625/Billionaire-George-Soros-spent-33MILLION-bankrolling-Ferguson-demonstrators-create-echo-chamber-drive-national-protests.html


Oh my how could you even mention that great mans name. I mean Soro's is the saint of the Dem.s party. You do know you will get 50 lashes with a wet noodle for even mention his name. I mean really it all about the Koch brothers paying out for the Rep. The Dems don't want their saint So Ros pick on kind of like IssI does not their Allah mention.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Like we said all along.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2913625/Billionaire-George-Soros-spent-33MILLION-bankrolling-Ferguson-demonstrators-create-echo-chamber-drive-national-protests.html


I wonder if anyone ever followed the money back on the protests and riots with the G7 and G20 meetings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a weekend. Took the pontoon out and did some tubing. We did have a good surprise storm last night, not a bad one just a downpour.
> 
> ...


Hope Bandit is back to his regular self after a good night's sleep. Funny how dogs are ready to eat almost anything that doesn't eat them first :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi dee hoe neighbors.
> 
> Short down pour of rain maybe 5 min's more then a inch of rain. sun came out and then again another down pour. Now I understand CB soggy meaning.


Hi Yarnie! How are you doing? Hope your cough is much better. Were you able to find a new home for the chickens?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh your poor mom and Dad. They were put through a lot today. Glad someone help them both back up stairs. Yes sure thoses on the 2nd and 3rd floors will not be able to return at least those near the break. Glad it wasn't your folks floor.


I told them that I appreciate my boring life and hope their life is much more boring in the future!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my how could you even mention that great mans name. I mean Soro's is the saint of the Dem.s party. You do know you will get 50 lashes with a wet noodle for even mention his name. I mean really it all about the Koch brothers paying out for the Rep. The Dems don't want their saint So Ros pick on kind of like IssI does not their Allah mention.


You're funny. They do love him. I never heard of the Koch brothers until KP. Please no wet noodles. I am tired from this weekend I may fall over.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If Bandit doesn't get better give him yogurt . Mitch had those problems and I gave him the pills. It only took a day or two when he was really bad. Maybe he will be better tomorrow. We need to see a pic to see how much he has grown.


and Bandit's new haircut!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Arkansas weather. :-o


Do you have soggy bottom too? wasn't there a group that were called Soggy bottom somethign?

I have dragon bottom myself. If it's dragon I need a wag on


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder if anyone ever followed the money back on the protests and riots with the G7 and G20 meetings.


I don't know about that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope Bandit is back to his regular self after a good night's sleep. Funny how dogs are ready to eat almost anything that doesn't eat them first :roll:


My brother's scottie use to eat the ice cicles off the Christmas tree and you know what happened to her. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you have soggy bottom too? wasn't there a group that were called Soggy bottom somethign?
> 
> I have dragon bottom myself. If it's dragon I need a wag on


It is soggy bottoms outside but dragon bottoms inside. I only went to church and I have been inside all day. I peaked in the bird house to look at the baby birds. The mama and daddy tried to get me so I came back in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Mom will be 80 in Aug. and Dad was 80 in Jan. We're planning a family bbq in Aug for everyone to get together and celebrate.


That sounds like fun - a happy celebration!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Mom is diabetic and we are always reminding her to keep a granola bar or some crackers with her in case she is late with her meals. So much excitement and the late meal was probably just too much for her. Strawberries are such a nice treat; were they from your garden?
> 
> DH bought some strawberries for me yesterday. Our local berries aren't ripe yet so these were from the USA - but they were sweet and delicious.


The blueberries have been especially good here this spring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie! How are you doing? Hope your cough is much better. Were you able to find a new home for the chickens?


Tired tonight. No home yet for chickens. Will be out looking into a couple of places tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was scary but happened so fast . She is pretty tough.
> I know that Europeans and Northerners eat later than we do in the South.
> GD is going to a community college and then finish up in nursing school like DS, SIL and her brother.


How nice that she's going into nursing, too. I'll bet they have a lot of interesting discussions - so much in common. My nephew just married a nurse and is going to nursing school himself. He said it does give them a lot to talk about.

You're in good hands with them, CB!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love watching those programs Yarnie. It seems if they bond when they are young they will be friends.
> 
> A friend got a little black kitten for Mother's Day that was quick to make friends with their new little puppy! Of course Kitty let Puppy know who was the boss!


Well we do know who would rule in the house Kitten's always rule. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did you make with the strawberries?
> The strawberries were from her garden from the plants I gave her from my garden. Something eats mine. :shock:
> My son called me outside yesterday. A snake was in my honeysuckle. It ate my red birds' nest. We scared the snake out on the ground but it got away. I am thinking was a chicken snake. It wasn't like a kings snake but my blue birds on the porch are ok.
> How is your mother doing today?


You have bluebirds? What food do you give them? Do you have a special birdhouse for them? They are so beautiful. I didn't know they were real until we moved to GA. I thought they were just pretty pictures! I'd love to attract some to my yard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I ate them as they were - DH doesn't eat strawberries.
> 
> Did the snake get the little birds too? I'm glad we don't have big poisonous snakes here - just the little water or grass snakes.
> 
> Mom's cough is better so she's sleeping better but still has stomach pains. She had ulcers years ago and doc thinks she might have them again but she has to wait until the end of June to have the scope to confirm. Thanks for asking.


Did she have that lingering cough that so many people have? I'm glad she's getting better. I hope the stomach pain goes away soon - hope it's not an ulcer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my how could you even mention that great mans name. I mean Soro's is the saint of the Dem.s party. You do know you will get 50 lashes with a wet noodle for even mention his name. I mean really it all about the Koch brothers paying out for the Rep. The Dems don't want their saint So Ros pick on kind of like IssI does not their Allah mention.


Had to reduce to 40 lashes


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think we will have the bbq at DB#2 house. It won't be too big of a party, just our family (13 people).


That's a nice-sized group for visiting. Isn't it nice to be a guest sometimes? I remember when we used to host a lot I thought I'd love to be a guest. Today I was - and I loved it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is soggy bottoms outside but dragon bottoms inside. I only went to church and I have been inside all day. I peaked in the bird house to look at the baby birds. The mama and daddy tried to get me so I came back in.


Ah now I see the problem you where a peeking CB, no wonder those parent birds got upset. Just knock off the peeking bird thing lady . They maybe making more baby birds. How would you like a big eye looking into your open door? I mean really what is this world coming to when every tom Dick or Harry or CB can look into the birds home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had to reduce to 40 lashes


I just knew you would come through with 40 . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a nice-sized group for visiting. Isn't it nice to be a guest sometimes? I remember when we used to host a lot I thought I'd love to be a guest. Today I was - and I loved it!


So the graduation turn out fine and you had time to enjoy it too. How great for you Bon. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a nice-sized group for visiting. Isn't it nice to be a guest sometimes? I remember when we used to host a lot I thought I'd love to be a guest. Today I was - and I loved it!


It does sound nice doesn't it just enough people that you can enjoy the company and talk with everyone.

Plus WCk Mom's birthday that is special and Dad's too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope the gd's graduation goes well tomorrow. Take a hankie just in case.
> Oh key lime pie. I hope you get to eat 2 pieces.
> sweet dream and safe travels.
> xx♥


The graduation was very nice. They marched in to "Pomp and Circumstance," which I think is so majestic. It was good.

BAck when I graduated, it was a sober and serious occasion, full of the importance of leaving high school and taking the first step toward adulthood.

At my son's graduation and the girls' after his, every now and then a small group would yell or clap so you couldn't near the next person's name.

At this one, many years later, just before they handed out the diplomas, they asked people to hold their applause until all the graduates had come up. They said that applauding made it hard for the next graduate's name to be heard.

Even at that, many large groups of people yelled, shrieked,and hooted when their graduates name was called. The person calling names had to wait until it subsided. It got worse, and toward the end someone even blew an air horn, which is terrifically loud and made babies cry. This person did it several times.

I thought it detracted from the ceremony. I was shocked at the noise level. It was like a football game. The rest of the ceremony was very dignified. The other people my age mentioned it later, too. I guess we're too old for these graduation ceremonies. Too bad for us if we are because they (SIL's parents) have one a year for the next three years, and DH and I have one a year for the next four years!!! We'd better get used to the new way! Hmm....I do have an air horn!

CB, yours was a smaller group. What was it like? Was it quiet, or was there a lot of cheering? Just wondered since you all had 18 graduates and this one had around 160. (It was long.) There must have been hundreds in the audience. A good turn-out, and everyone was very nice but the kids did get rowdy at times!

The party after was fun, and the key lime pie was so good you just wanted to bury your face in it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You have bluebirds? What food do you give them? Do you have a special birdhouse for them? They are so beautiful. I didn't know they were real until we moved to GA. I thought they were just pretty pictures! I'd love to attract some to my yard.


The bluebirds are on my porch in the old bluebird house that fell. I put them on my FB page and the story. They are over a week old. The mama and daddy tend to them. They get upset if I go on my porch so I try not to bother them. Get you a bluebird house away from your house and they will find it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had to reduce to 40 lashes


The look on the raccoon's face is perfect. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The bluebirds are on my porch in the old bluebird house that fell. I put them on my FB page and the story. They are over a week old. The mama and daddy tend to them. They get upset if I go on my porch so I try not to bother them. Get you a bluebird house away from your house and they will find it.


Thanks. I did read that they like to be sort of isolated. What a treat to have the babies! What do you feed them? I was going to try but read they ate mealworms, and I didn't want to go that route. Someone told me she just puts out birdseed and they come. ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

have a good night all am off to la la land.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, Yarnie. I hope you're getting better every day. 

I'm tired after a long day. The ride home was tough because I need new glasses. Also, the lines on the highways I took need to be painted - they're not bright at all. No lighting either. I was really straining to see. Maybe it's time to stop driving at night. I won't do it again until I go to the eye doctor and get new glasses.

Bedtime here, too. Good night, all. Tomorrow is another Monday!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother's scottie use to eat the ice cicles off the Christmas tree and you know what happened to her. :lol:


 :lol: thankfully all the glitter passed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The graduation was very nice. They marched in to "Pomp and Circumstance," which I think is so majestic. It was good.
> 
> BAck when I graduated, it was a sober and serious occasion, full of the importance of leaving high school and taking the first step toward adulthood.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. GS's graduation was loud too but no horns. When my Gs got up there I woohooed him so he wouldn't feel left out. :lol: Yes it was quiet at GD's. They asked to hold the applause until the eighteen names were called. The ceremony was in the church so everyone behaved. The first speaker was one of the classmates and told funny stories on all of the classmate. There was praying and blessing. So very spiritual too. I think the longest part was the mayor. She acted like she was running for office. :shock: 
Oh yummy key lime pie. Was that at home or at the reception. WCK find a pic of Bon burying her face in a pie.
I am glad everything when well for you GD.
Congrats to you and get ready for all the years to come.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: thankfully all the glitter passed!


Long glitter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: thankfully all the glitter passed!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

We had a cat who would try to eat tinsel. It's not fun pulling tinsel out of a cat's mouth when it's halfway down its throat! :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is soggy bottoms outside but dragon bottoms inside. I only went to church and I have been inside all day. I peaked in the bird house to look at the baby birds. The mama and daddy tried to get me so I came back in.


I was dragon my bottom today too; very tired. Tomorrow is Victoria Day and a holiday so I get an extra day off and Annie is working on Tue. I should be more ambitious and accomplish some chores tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Did she have that lingering cough that so many people have? I'm glad she's getting better. I hope the stomach pain goes away soon - hope it's not an ulcer.


Thanks Bonnie. That lingering cough is awful, several friends have also had it for weeks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean. GS's graduation was loud too but no horns. When my Gs got up there I woohooed him so he wouldn't feel left out. :lol: Yes it was quiet at GD's. They asked to hold the applause until the eighteen names were called. The ceremony was in the church so everyone behaved. The first speaker was one of the classmates and told funny stories on all of the classmate. There was praying and blessing. So very spiritual too. I think the longest part was the mayor. She acted like she was running for office. :shock:
> Oh yummy key lime pie. Was that at home or at the reception. WCK find a pic of Bon burying her face in a pie.
> I am glad everything when well for you GD.
> Congrats to you and get ready for all the years to come.


I thought about that, too - that those who didn't get hoots and hollers might feel left out. GD was at the beginning, and a couple of her friends clapped quietly. I didn't think of it until later, but I don't think she minded.

Having it at a church would definitely help. This was a Catholic High School, and I would have expected them to be on their best behavior with a Cardinal sitting on the stage! Oh, well, these kids are silent in church, so I guess I shouldn't be too critical. I'll just have to go with the flow.

I'll bet everyone loved the stories about the graduates. That is so much fun - and it makes it so personal. We had four speakers (students) and prayers (you don't get a bunch of Catholics at a ceremony without prayers!), and one girl sang the National Anthem perfectly - isn't that a surprising treat! I think it's nice that they put so much effort into the high school graduations. I hope that never changes.

There was a reception at the school, but we went straight home since there were people coming to DD's house. Everyone was so happy, one family in particular that had just been through a divorce all seemed to be happy again. It had been hard on them for some time. I hated to leave! I'm sure DD didn't mind at all when the party was over. She's had such a busy week and weekend - she's worn out.

You said your GD was going to be a nurse. That's what ours is thinking of doing, too! It's a great profession. The nurses DH had were out of this world, especially one particular night nurse. It means so much to patients and their families. Nurses really do make a difference in people's lives.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah now I see the problem you where a peeking CB, no wonder those parent birds got upset. Just knock off the peeking bird thing lady . They maybe making more baby birds. How would you like a big eye looking into your open door? I mean really what is this world coming to when every tom Dick or Harry or CB can look into the birds home.


Peeping CB made me laugh :lol: Poor little birds are embarrassed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> In 1990 when my oldest graduated, they would include an opening and closing prayer at the graduation. The ceremony was very respectable. My daughter was in Germany when her class graduated in 1995. I attended anyway. It was almost a riot with all the hollering and clapping. In 1997, when my youngest graduated it was worse. There were between 400-500 graduates each time.
> 
> Since the school has taken away respect for God, why would they have respect for each other?


We still have prayer in the public school sgraduations here. Or they did at my GS's 3 years ago. There were around 300 students. Many family members there. My mother turned around and told the boys that were acting up at GS's graduation if they didn't settle down she was going to get her switch out. They laughed at her but in a nice way. They were quiet after that .
I appreciate living in the Bible Belt but I know it won't be long before there will be no prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was dragon my bottom today too; very tired. Tomorrow is Victoria Day and a holiday so I get an extra day off and Annie is working on Tue. I should be more ambitious and accomplish some chores tomorrow.


I saw that on my calendar. Happy Victoria Day. Maybe you can get rested up for your 2 days off.
I was lazy today and will pay for it tomorrow. Two of the grands came in after I went to bed last night and snacked. I didn't cook today or clean up. YUK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie. That lingering cough is awful, several friends have also had it for weeks!


It will wear you out too. I hope your mother and her friends get well soon. I cough in the morning and when I am trying to go to sleep. It makes me tired.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought about that, too - that those who didn't get hoots and hollers might feel left out. GD was at the beginning, and a couple of her friends clapped quietly. I didn't think of it until later, but I don't think she minded.
> 
> Having it at a church would definitely help. This was a Catholic High School, and I would have expected them to be on their best behavior with a Cardinal sitting on the stage! Oh, well, these kids are silent in church, so I guess I shouldn't be too critical. I'll just have to go with the flow.
> 
> ...


No national anthem . I guess they forgot. I am with you it would have been nice.
Yes it doesn't mean a lot when someone has great nurse care. The other night my mother's nurse was nice so it made it better when they care. My son is very caring so I know everyone loves him.  :lol: He helped with the man next to my mother plus helping my mother. She was impressed with him. I know I am bragging forgive me. 
Yes your GD is going into a rewarding ministry .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Peeping CB made me laugh :lol: Poor little birds are embarrassed.


Plus I had a flash light when I was peeping. No wonder the parents were fluttering around my head.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We still have prayer in the public school sgraduations here. Or they did at my GS's 3 years ago. There were around 300 students. Many family members there. My mother turned around and told the boys that were acting up at GS's graduation if they didn't settle down she was going to get her switch out. They laughed at her but in a nice way. They were quiet after that .
> I appreciate living in the Bible Belt but I know it won't be long before there will be no prayers.


That's funny! They must have been nice kids - they respected your mother and did as they were told. I also appreciate living in the Bible belt and also the sense of kinship between the Catholic and Protestant churches. I think there's a real effort to understand and respect one another - we are all working toward the same goal.

At the graduation today, they had prayers but didn't make the sign of the cross and the beginning and the end. I missed that because it is significant, but I think it might be because there would be quite a few Protestants in the audience (and among the graduates), and they wanted to pray in a way that made everyone feel completely included. And to me, that's fine, and I'm glad they did it that way. Love one another.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night for real.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good everyone I am off too. Sweet dreams. &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's funny! They must have been nice kids - they respected your mother and did as they were told. I also appreciate living in the Bible belt and also the sense of kinship between the Catholic and Protestant churches. I think there's a real effort to understand and respect one another - we are all working toward the same goal.
> 
> At the graduation today, they had prayers but didn't make the sign of the cross and the beginning and the end. I missed that because it is significant, but I think it might be because there would be quite a few Protestants in the audience (and among the graduates), and they wanted to pray in a way that made everyone feel completely included. And to me, that's fine, and I'm glad they did it that way. Love one another.


Our pastor is trying to save our city. He meets for prayer meeting with the city council . The city and the local churches meet once a month to have prayer at the city park. All different churches are involved black and white with all denominations. 
How did I get on the subject? I am tired sorry. Maybe I will make sense tomorrow. XX
I agree Bon we must love one another.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The graduation was very nice. They marched in to "Pomp and Circumstance," which I think is so majestic. It was good.
> 
> BAck when I graduated, it was a sober and serious occasion, full of the importance of leaving high school and taking the first step toward adulthood.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the grad went well with the exception of the noise. I would find an air horn very disruptive.

The last few years the Separate Schools (Catholic) in Edmonton had one grad ceremony combining all of the graduating classes from each high school. They rented the Convention Centre for the 300+ grads.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean. GS's graduation was loud too but no horns. When my Gs got up there I woohooed him so he wouldn't feel left out. :lol: Yes it was quiet at GD's. They asked to hold the applause until the eighteen names were called. The ceremony was in the church so everyone behaved. The first speaker was one of the classmates and told funny stories on all of the classmate. There was praying and blessing. So very spiritual too. I think the longest part was the mayor. She acted like she was running for office. :shock:
> Oh yummy key lime pie. Was that at home or at the reception. WCK find a pic of Bon burying her face in a pie.
> I am glad everything when well for you GD.
> Congrats to you and get ready for all the years to come.


Bonnie and her key lime facial


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No national anthem . I guess they forgot. I am with you it would have been nice.
> Yes it doesn't mean a lot when someone has great nurse care. The other night my mother's nurse was nice so it made it better when they care. My son is very caring so I know everyone loves him.  :lol: He helped with the man next to my mother plus helping my mother. She was impressed with him. I know I am bragging forgive me.
> Yes your GD is going into a rewarding ministry .


 :thumbup: it's not bragging when others feel the same way!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just finished talking to my parents and they had way too much excitement today. Just before 5 pm the fire alarm went off but there was no PA announcement to follow up. Mom walked down 4 flights and found out there was a water line break but no fire. One of the elevators worked and Mom and Dad went down to the main floor. A water line broke on the 3rd floor and flooded part of the 2nd and main floors!
> 
> They were finally allowed to go back to their apartment but had to use the stairs. Dad needed help to get up the stair and someone had to carry his walker up. The water in the building just got turned back on. Sad that some people on the 2nd and 3rd floor won't be able to go back to their apartments tonight. Still not sure what caused the water line to break.
> 
> I'm grateful that everyone is safe. Mom and Dad are exhausted and will probably sleep very well tonight. Hopefully the damage isn't too severe and everyone will be able to be back in their homes by tomorrow.


Oh, my. That must have been upsetting and physically difficult. I am glad they are all ok.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Like we said all along.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2913625/Billionaire-George-Soros-spent-33MILLION-bankrolling-Ferguson-demonstrators-create-echo-chamber-drive-national-protests.html


disgusting


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a weekend. Took the pontoon out and did some tubing. We did have a good surprise storm last night, not a bad one just a downpour.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you enjoyed the weekend. Hope puppy is better now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did any of you see where George Steppontheass, donated at least $75,000 to the Clinton Foundation, but ABC hasn't fired him yet! ABC FIRED GERALDO FOR DONATING $200. To a political campaign!
> 
> People are calling for him to be fired! He was horrible to our Gov. Pence after he signed our Religious Freedom Bill. George is such an A hole!
> 
> ...


They sure are biased. Journalism is over - a fair press, which is supposed to be vital to our government - no longer exists. That's part of the reason we're going to ____ in a handbasket - you can't believe anything the media doles out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just finished talking to my parents and they had way too much excitement today. Just before 5 pm the fire alarm went off but there was no PA announcement to follow up. Mom walked down 4 flights and found out there was a water line break but no fire. One of the elevators worked and Mom and Dad went down to the main floor. A water line broke on the 3rd floor and flooded part of the 2nd and main floors!
> 
> They were finally allowed to go back to their apartment but had to use the stairs. Dad needed help to get up the stair and someone had to carry his walker up. The water in the building just got turned back on. Sad that some people on the 2nd and 3rd floor won't be able to go back to their apartments tonight. Still not sure what caused the water line to break.
> 
> I'm grateful that everyone is safe. Mom and Dad are exhausted and will probably sleep very well tonight. Hopefully the damage isn't too severe and everyone will be able to be back in their homes by tomorrow.


THat's a shame. I'm sorry your parents had such a scare, but I'm glad they're okay now. Quite an ordeal, I'm sure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just finished talking to my parents and they had way too much excitement today. Just before 5 pm the fire alarm went off but there was no PA announcement to follow up. Mom walked down 4 flights and found out there was a water line break but no fire. One of the elevators worked and Mom and Dad went down to the main floor. A water line broke on the 3rd floor and flooded part of the 2nd and main floors!
> 
> They were finally allowed to go back to their apartment but had to use the stairs. Dad needed help to get up the stair and someone had to carry his walker up. The water in the building just got turned back on. Sad that some people on the 2nd and 3rd floor won't be able to go back to their apartments tonight. Still not sure what caused the water line to break.
> 
> I'm grateful that everyone is safe. Mom and Dad are exhausted and will probably sleep very well tonight. Hopefully the damage isn't too severe and everyone will be able to be back in their homes by tomorrow.


This IPAD is messing up this AM.

What floor do your parents live on? I would be afraid for them to live there if they really had a fire! What will happen if they become bedfast? I'll worry about them & keep them in my prayers for their safety.

Hope your weather is OK as it has been raining here the past few days. I need to do laundry so hope it clears out soon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't know what is wrong with IPAD, but it has gone crazy! It misspells nearly every word won't space so I'm off here until Son-in-law looks at it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie and her key lime facial


Ha I knew you could fine Bon with her face in the pie. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They sure are biased. Journalism is over - a fair press, which is supposed to be vital to our government - no longer exists. That's part of the reason we're going to ____ in a handbasket - you can't believe anything the media doles out.


No you have to use your judgement on most things the media dishes out. Of course we knew George LOVED and loves the Clintons he was like a little puppy following them around 20 something years ago. They helped him establish his profession. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yesterday our pastor's sermon was about my scripture that I share with you all the time.

Isaiah 54:17New King James Version (NKJV)

17 
No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
You shall condemn.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
And their righteousness is from Me,
Says the Lord.
With the others on KP that try to slander us this will come back to them.
I am turning them over to Him. They can talk away they can't hurt me or any of you. I love Him and His love and protection . Thank You Lord.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK what are you doing today on your day off?
KC are you home yet?
WeBee where are you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon how did the graduation go?


It was very nice. I posted about it on a later page. By the time I read this, you'll probably already have seen that post.

It's such a big time for them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love watching those programs Yarnie. It seems if they bond when they are young they will be friends.
> 
> A friend got a little black kitten for Mother's Day that was quick to make friends with their new little puppy! Of course Kitty let Puppy know who was the boss!


I'll admit it, I'm jealous. I love kittens and puppies - one of each is more fun than I can imagine!
DH doesn't want any more pets.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope Bandit is back to his regular self after a good night's sleep. Funny how dogs are ready to eat almost anything that doesn't eat them first :roll:


 :lol:

Golden retrievers are supposed to be bad about that. I'm glad I found out because I love Goldie (DD's golden r.), but she will eat anything!! Now she's getting up in years. She's so good she's almost an angel in animal form - so sweet and does anything my DD tells her. She's a golden retriever/collie mix - really a beautiful dog that they got for free. She knows I love her. That's fun, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother's scottie use to eat the ice cicles off the Christmas tree and you know what happened to her. :lol:


Soggy bottom? No - probably glitter fanny?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is soggy bottoms outside but dragon bottoms inside. I only went to church and I have been inside all day. I peaked in the bird house to look at the baby birds. The mama and daddy tried to get me so I came back in.


I think your porch is THEIR house now!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It will wear you out too. I hope your mother and her friends get well soon. I cough in the morning and when I am trying to go to sleep. It makes me tired.


Oh, I know. A persistent cough is exhausting. I hope it's gone soon. And I'm glad it didn't turn into pneumonia.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No national anthem . I guess they forgot. I am with you it would have been nice.
> Yes it doesn't mean a lot when someone has great nurse care. The other night my mother's nurse was nice so it made it better when they care. My son is very caring so I know everyone loves him.  :lol: He helped with the man next to my mother plus helping my mother. She was impressed with him. I know I am bragging forgive me.
> Yes your GD is going into a rewarding ministry .


You're not bragging! We want to hear all the good stuff! I tell my kids - anything little thing good that happens, call me and tell me! It makes my day.

I would be very proud of your son, too - and how nice to see them in action. We don't get to do that with many of their jobs. I keep telling DS I want to see his office. He's very busy, and I do understand that. I guess I'll just have to invite him to lunch one day and say I'll come to his office to get him. He's old enough now not to mind people knowing he has a mother!! 
In middle school, my kids wanted their friends to think they'd been brought by the stork. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our pastor is trying to save our city. He meets for prayer meeting with the city council . The city and the local churches meet once a month to have prayer at the city park. All different churches are involved black and white with all denominations.
> How did I get on the subject? I am tired sorry. Maybe I will make sense tomorrow. XX
> I agree Bon we must love one another.


I think it's wonderful that your pastor is doing that. It seems that little by little we're having an influence on society. I don't know how these people who make fun of religion and don't believe in anything bigger than themselves can handle the ups and downs of life.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad the grad went well with the exception of the noise. I would find an air horn very disruptive.
> 
> The last few years the Separate Schools (Catholic) in Edmonton had one grad ceremony combining all of the graduating classes from each high school. They rented the Convention Centre for the 300+ grads.


That's a lovely idea, but wouldn't that have been an exceptionally looooong ceremony? Ours was almost two hours.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie and her key lime facial


Thaaaat's what I'm talkin' about!!! Thanks, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha I knew you could fine Bon with her face in the pie. :thumbup:


That was a good idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yesterday our pastor's sermon was about my scripture that I share with you all the time.
> 
> Isaiah 54:17New King James Version (NKJV)
> 
> ...


This is very fitting, CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I just finished talking to my parents and they had way too much excitement today. Just before 5 pm the fire alarm went off but there was no PA announcement to follow up. Mom walked down 4 flights and found out there was a water line break but no fire. One of the elevators worked and Mom and Dad went down to the main floor. A water line broke on the 3rd floor and flooded part of the 2nd and main floors!
> 
> They were finally allowed to go back to their apartment but had to use the stairs. Dad needed help to get up the stair and someone had to carry his walker up. The water in the building just got turned back on. Sad that some people on the 2nd and 3rd floor won't be able to go back to their apartments tonight. Still not sure what caused the water line to break.
> 
> I'm grateful that everyone is safe. Mom and Dad are exhausted and will probably sleep very well tonight. Hopefully the damage isn't too severe and everyone will be able to be back in their homes by tomorrow.


that's the kind of excitement your parents certainly don't need. At least they were safe and were able to go back to their apartment instead of having to make other arrangements.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a weekend. Took the pontoon out and did some tubing. We did have a good surprise storm last night, not a bad one just a downpour.
> 
> ...


Poor Bandit. Is this a trait for Airdales? Labs are notorious for eating anything and everything and have the surgeries that go with it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know that there were new books in the Bourne series. I liked the first 2 Bourne books but didn't care for the movie -- I just couldn't see Matt Damon as Jason Bourne.


He didn't fit the picture I had of Jason Bourne either. I watched the 2nd movie and Damon was more robot/machine like than human. You didn't waste your money. Still, Damon's Bourne was better than casting Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher. Talk about a total mismatch. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You have bluebirds? What food do you give them? Do you have a special birdhouse for them? They are so beautiful. I didn't know they were real until we moved to GA. I thought they were just pretty pictures! I'd love to attract some to my yard.


Bonnie, are these the birds you are talking about?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No national anthem . I guess they forgot. I am with you it would have been nice.
> Yes it doesn't mean a lot when someone has great nurse care. The other night my mother's nurse was nice so it made it better when they care. My son is very caring so I know everyone loves him.  :lol: He helped with the man next to my mother plus helping my mother. She was impressed with him. I know I am bragging forgive me.
> Yes your GD is going into a rewarding ministry .


CB, please don't apologize for bragging. You are proud of your son and have seen him in action so know others can see his kindness. IMO, you have bragging rights.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They sure are biased. Journalism is over - a fair press, which is supposed to be vital to our government - no longer exists. That's part of the reason we're going to ____ in a handbasket - you can't believe anything the media doles out.


It's so obvious now with the way the "reporters" are asking the GOP candidates about Iraq and attacking their answers, yet not one is on Hillary's case about not taking any of their questions. I wonder how they will act toward the other Dem. candidates - if there are any - will they get this same pass or will they get hammered the way the Repub. candidates are?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, are these the birds you are talking about?


Yes, with a red breast. These are more intensely blue than the bluebirds I've seen. Beautiful - maybe a different kind?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I used to have a thinking cat --- I really miss her


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our pastor is trying to save our city. He meets for prayer meeting with the city council . The city and the local churches meet once a month to have prayer at the city park. All different churches are involved black and white with all denominations.
> How did I get on the subject? I am tired sorry. Maybe I will make sense tomorrow. XX
> I agree Bon we must love one another.


I think it's a good thing that your city has these prayer meetings that include everyone; a good reminder that everyone has to work together to have a strong community. Government can't create community.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This IPAD is messing up this AM.
> 
> What floor do your parents live on? I would be afraid for them to live there if they really had a fire! What will happen if they become bedfast? I'll worry about them & keep them in my prayers for their safety.
> 
> Hope your weather is OK as it has been raining here the past few days. I need to do laundry so hope it clears out soon.


Hi Janie - technology is great when it works and frustrating when it doesn't! Hope your Ipad gets fixed up soon.

Thanks for your prayers. My parents live on the 4th floor. They do have regular emergency drills and designated spots to wait for the fire dept during an emergency. And the fire dept is close by!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Poor Bandit. Is this a trait for Airdales? Labs are notorious for eating anything and everything and have the surgeries that go with it.


Not that I know of. My other ones did not eat strange stuff. But this is the guy that has brought in two dead fish to show me.

He seems to be okay. I was just concerned if what he ate was sharp and could do damage. He has eaten some and had water. But it feels like 90 out there, so none of the darlings are venturing out much today.

He did get into howling with the other two today, oh boy!

Did some weeding and killing things today, but all of a sudden I got a chill, so I knew it was too hot for me to stay outside anymore. We have had no spring............snow to summer all in one swoop.

ttfn


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what are you doing today on your day off?
> KC are you home yet?
> WeBee where are you?


I am getting some of my chores done but am also slipping back into the family history. Yesterday DH & I updated a lot of his records -- on his mom's side we've gone back to the mid 1700's in England.

DH also has a lot of old documents and letters including a copy of the diary that one of his great aunts kept of her visit to Canada in 1926. It's funny and interesting how a middle aged English spinster saw life in Canada. She describes the ship crossing the Atlantic, the train trip from Montreal to Calgary and farm life near Red Deer.

Back in the 1990's Ireland wanted to bring people back into the country. They offered Irish citizenship to a person who could prove at least an Irish grandparent and since DH's paternal grandmother was Irish he applied for and got citizenship. He now has dual Canadian/Irish citizenship and could get entry to the UK because his dad was born in England. He still has many relatives in both Ireland and England.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll admit it, I'm jealous. I love kittens and puppies - one of each is more fun than I can imagine!
> DH doesn't want any more pets.


I love them too but I don't think we will ever have the babies again. All of the remaining cats are getting old - the youngest are now 14.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're not bragging! We want to hear all the good stuff! I tell my kids - anything little thing good that happens, call me and tell me! It makes my day.
> 
> I would be very proud of your son, too - and how nice to see them in action. We don't get to do that with many of their jobs. I keep telling DS I want to see his office. He's very busy, and I do understand that. I guess I'll just have to invite him to lunch one day and say I'll come to his office to get him. He's old enough now not to mind people knowing he has a mother!!
> In middle school, my kids wanted their friends to think they'd been brought by the stork. :shock:


I think the lunch date sounds like a great idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I used to have a thinking cat --- I really miss her


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it's a good thing that your city has these prayer meetings that include everyone; a good reminder that everyone has to work together to have a strong community. Government can't create community.


That's so true, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not that I know of. My other ones did not eat strange stuff. But this is the guy that has brought in two dead fish to show me.
> 
> He seems to be okay. I was just concerned if what he ate was sharp and could do damage. He has eaten some and had water. But it feels like 90 out there, so none of the darlings are venturing out much today.
> 
> ...


The weather's been like that here, too. From cool and crisp to hot and humid. Yuck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I am getting some of my chores done but am also slipping back into the family history. Yesterday DH & I updated a lot of his records -- on his mom's side we've gone back to the mid 1700's in England.
> 
> DH also has a lot of old documents and letters including a copy of the diary that one of his great aunts kept of her visit to Canada in 1926. It's funny and interesting how a middle aged English spinster saw life in Canada. She describes the ship crossing the Atlantic, the train trip from Montreal to Calgary and farm life near Red Deer.
> 
> Back in the 1990's Ireland wanted to bring people back into the country. They offered Irish citizenship to a person who could prove at least an Irish grandparent and since DH's paternal grandmother was Irish he applied for and got citizenship. He now has dual Canadian/Irish citizenship and could get entry to the UK because his dad was born in England. He still has many relatives in both Ireland and England.


Very interesting. You go way back. I'll bet that was a big job.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love them too but I don't think we will ever have the babies again. All of the remaining cats are getting old - the youngest are now 14.


That's a good long life. I take it they're still healthy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a lovely idea, but wouldn't that have been an exceptionally looooong ceremony? Ours was almost two hours.


I didn't go back to Edmonton for their grads, but yes my parents, DB and SIL said it was verrrrrrry loooooooooooong (almost 3.5 hours). I think it's more personal to have the grad ceremony within your own school. Maybe it will change by the time my youngest niece graduates in a couple of years.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the lunch date sounds like a great idea!


I'll try it. I'll have to wait till Fall because they'll be away a lot this summer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't go back to Edmonton for their grads, but yes my parents, DB and SIL said it was verrrrrrry loooooooooooong (almost 3.5 hours). I think it's more personal to have the grad ceremony within your own school. Maybe it will change by the time my youngest niece graduates in a couple of years.


I hope it does - for your sake. I can't imagine sitting still for that long.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> He didn't fit the picture I had of Jason Bourne either. I watched the 2nd movie and Damon was more robot/machine like than human. You didn't waste your money. Still, Damon's Bourne was better than casting Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher. Talk about a total mismatch. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I've never been a Tom Cruise fan except for Born on the Fourth of July.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a good long life. I take it they're still healthy?


Our pet cats that moved here with us have both died and so has the abused, tame cat that adopted us in 2001. We still have 6 of the feral cats and 2 of them are semi tamed - they like to come into the house to eat and get pets, they will climb onto our laps but resist being picked up and cuddled and want out immediately if we have company.

They're moving slower and do less hunting but only 1 seems to have more serious problems. She has always been the most elusive cat of the bunch and even after 15 years she won't come very close to us. It took us more than a year to trap her to have her spayed. She seems to have limited hearing. She's a real survivor - sometimes we don't see her for weeks and then she reappears!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll try it. I'll have to wait till Fall because they'll be away a lot this summer.


Something to look forward too :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not that I know of. My other ones did not eat strange stuff. But this is the guy that has brought in two dead fish to show me.
> 
> He seems to be okay. I was just concerned if what he ate was sharp and could do damage. He has eaten some and had water. But it feels like 90 out there, so none of the darlings are venturing out much today.
> 
> ...


I think I am coming in late. I will go back and read up later. 
Our Airedales eat all sort of things that are dead. Sometimes it is an old stinky rotten deer. I give them the yogurt and they recover. They eat bones with it.
I have heard that house dogs don't have the resistance that an outside dogs have. 
I am glad Bandit is ok today.
Take care of yourself and don't over do it. That is what I am doing. Not over doing it I mean.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I am getting some of my chores done but am also slipping back into the family history. Yesterday DH & I updated a lot of his records -- on his mom's side we've gone back to the mid 1700's in England.
> 
> DH also has a lot of old documents and letters including a copy of the diary that one of his great aunts kept of her visit to Canada in 1926. It's funny and interesting how a middle aged English spinster saw life in Canada. She describes the ship crossing the Atlantic, the train trip from Montreal to Calgary and farm life near Red Deer.
> 
> Back in the 1990's Ireland wanted to bring people back into the country. They offered Irish citizenship to a person who could prove at least an Irish grandparent and since DH's paternal grandmother was Irish he applied for and got citizenship. He now has dual Canadian/Irish citizenship and could get entry to the UK because his dad was born in England. He still has many relatives in both Ireland and England.


That is so exciting to have those papers and go through the stuff. People's history is so fascinating. I would love to go to Ireland.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I am coming in late. I will go back and read up later.
> Our Airedales eat all sort of things that are dead. Sometimes it is an old stinky rotten deer. I give them the yogurt and they recover. They eat bones with it.
> I have heard that house dogs don't have the resistance that an outside dogs have.
> I am glad Bandit is ok today.
> Take care of yourself and don't over do it. That is what I am doing. Not over doing it I mean.


Will get some yogurt for future issues. He is fine and acting goofy, so life is good.

Just finished doing some painting. I decided to paint a coffee table white instead of stripping it and refinishing it. So I have one coat on and might do a second coat tonight before I go to bed. Want to put a 'hard' clear finish on it so that the white won't stain but I do not want it to be oil based because it will yellow after time. So off to a paint store I go sometime this week.

ttfn


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never been a Tom Cruise fan except for Born on the Fourth of July.


I don't like Tom either but I loved Knight and Day. It was so cute.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never been a Tom Cruise fan except for Born on the Fourth of July.


There was s rumor that Tom Cruise has a Narcisstic Personality Disorder. I think that caused the controlling behavior he exhibited with Katie Holmes, his ex-wife. She was so lucky to have a father that is a high-powered divorce attorney. Tom didn't fight the divorce hard because he didn't want the rumor verified in court I'd guess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> These may be indigo buntings. This is what I think of when you say bluebird. There are several varieties some with more blue but not so dark blue.


Yes that is my birds. Eastern blue birds.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> These may be indigo buntings. This is what I think of when you say bluebird. There are several varieties some with more blue but not so dark blue.


What a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> There was s rumor that Tom Cruise has a Narcisstic Personality Disorder. I think that caused the controlling behavior he exhibited with Katie Holmes, his ex-wife. She was so lucky to have a father that is a high-powered divorce attorney. Tom didn't fight the divorce hard because he didn't want the rumor verified in court I'd guess.


He sure is keeping a low profile - the creep.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

We come home tomorrow. Yesterday we panned for gold in Golden, CO. I got a few flakes. It was interesting. Today, we just shopped in old town Fort Collins. Lots of little shops and works by artists. I only found one ysrn shop in Estes Park. Very minimal supply and prices were very high. I haven't seen a yarn shop in Fort Collins, but my SIL doesn't knit much. So I ordered some online yesterday. I don't need more yarn, but then I love yarn.

I hope everyone is doing well. I am looking forward to getting back to my routine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We come home tomorrow. Yesterday we panned for gold in Golden, CO. I got a few flakes. It was interesting. Today, we just shopped in old town Fort Collins. Lots of little shops and works by artists. I only found one ysrn shop in Estes Park. Very minimal supply and prices were very high. I haven't seen a yarn shop in Fort Collins, but my SIL doesn't knit much. So I ordered some online yesterday. I don't need more yarn, but then I love yarn.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I am looking forward to getting back to my routine.


I'd love to pan for gold!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We come home tomorrow. Yesterday we panned for gold in Golden, CO. I got a few flakes. It was interesting. Today, we just shopped in old town Fort Collins. Lots of little shops and works by artists. I only found one ysrn shop in Estes Park. Very minimal supply and prices were very high. I haven't seen a yarn shop in Fort Collins, but my SIL doesn't knit much. So I ordered some online yesterday. I don't need more yarn, but then I love yarn.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I am looking forward to getting back to my routine.


I hope you have a safe trip home after your wonderful trip. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2015/05/here-they-are-hillarys-22-biggest-scandals-ever/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I am getting some of my chores done but am also slipping back into the family history. Yesterday DH & I updated a lot of his records -- on his mom's side we've gone back to the mid 1700's in England.
> 
> DH also has a lot of old documents and letters including a copy of the diary that one of his great aunts kept of her visit to Canada in 1926. It's funny and interesting how a middle aged English spinster saw life in Canada. She describes the ship crossing the Atlantic, the train trip from Montreal to Calgary and farm life near Red Deer.
> Back in the 1990's Ireland wanted to bring people back into the country. They offered Irish citizenship to a person who could prove at least an Irish grandparent and since DH's paternal grandmother was Irish he applied for and got citizenship. He now has dual Canadian/Irish citizenship and could get entry to the UK because his dad was born in England. He still has many relatives in both Ireland and England.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I am getting some of my chores done but am also slipping back into the family history. Yesterday DH & I updated a lot of his records -- on his mom's side we've gone back to the mid 1700's in England.
> 
> DH also has a lot of old documents and letters including a copy of the diary that one of his great aunts kept of her visit to Canada in 1926. It's funny and interesting how a middle aged English spinster saw life in Canada. She describes the ship crossing the Atlantic, the train trip from Montreal to Calgary and farm life near Red Deer.
> Back in the 1990's Ireland wanted to bring people back into the country. They offered Irish citizenship to a person who could prove at least an Irish grandparent and since DH's paternal grandmother was Irish he applied for and got citizenship. He now has dual Canadian/Irish citizenship and could get entry to the UK because his dad was born in England. He still has many relatives in both Ireland and England.


Very interesting family background and history, Kitty. Reminds me of what I had heard from my cousin: one of my grandparents was born in Germany, therefore I have a right to German citizenship (German law). I haven't looked into it further, but it's fun to know.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it's wonderful that your pastor is doing that. It seems that little by little we're having an influence on society. I don't know how these people who make fun of religion and don't believe in anything bigger than themselves can handle the ups and downs of life.


I don't know either Bon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Just dropping in to say hi and to quickly read few posts. Sorry I can't stay, but have been very busy. Will stop by again tomorrow.&#9829;
Good night and sweet dreams!&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I am getting some of my chores done but am also slipping back into the family history. Yesterday DH & I updated a lot of his records -- on his mom's side we've gone back to the mid 1700's in England.
> 
> DH also has a lot of old documents and letters including a copy of the diary that one of his great aunts kept of her visit to Canada in 1926. It's funny and interesting how a middle aged English spinster saw life in Canada. She describes the ship crossing the Atlantic, the train trip from Montreal to Calgary and farm life near Red Deer.
> 
> Back in the 1990's Ireland wanted to bring people back into the country. They offered Irish citizenship to a person who could prove at least an Irish grandparent and since DH's paternal grandmother was Irish he applied for and got citizenship. He now has dual Canadian/Irish citizenship and could get entry to the UK because his dad was born in England. He still has many relatives in both Ireland and England.


That is great you can track your Dh's family back that far. I wish we knew that kind of things about our family. 
I wish we knew our family histories back that far.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LL how is the house coming along?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so so tired thought I was getting better then up all last night coughing. Slept in chair most of the night.

But we may have found some help with chickens Talk to a lady who owns a pet store she finds people who will take chickens for others. Said she is going to help us and find a nice place for them. That she would keep them together as we want Gertie the 9 year old bantam to stay with the others. The bigger hens put thier wings over Gertie at night to keep her warm. So we would like them to stay together. She is a nice lady hope we can find a good home for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so tired thought I was getting better then up all last night coughing. Slept in chair most of the night.
> 
> But we may have found some help with chickens Talk to a lady who owns a pet store she finds people who will take chickens for others. Said she is going to help us and find a nice place for them. That she would keep them together as we want Gertie the 9 year old bantam to stay with the others. The bigger hens put thier wings over Gertie at night to keep her warm. So we would like them to stay together. She is a nice lady hope we can find a good home for them.


That is a shame you have to get rid of Gertie. That hateful person will get it back in her face one day. I hope the lady finds a good home for the chicks. Maybe you and Dh can visit your pets.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I used to have a thinking cat --- I really miss her


oh oh thank you I so need to laugh lately.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love them too but I don't think we will ever have the babies again. All of the remaining cats are getting old - the youngest are now 14.


I like Kitty and puppy breath. It smells so sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is so exciting to have those papers and go through the stuff. People's history is so fascinating. I would love to go to Ireland.


How special to be able to read the words someone wrote about their trip and is family. I envy your husband that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> These may be indigo buntings. This is what I think of when you say bluebird. There are several varieties some with more blue but not so dark blue.


I didn't know that Joey, I have never seen a blue bird.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Will get some yogurt for future issues. He is fine and acting goofy, so life is good.
> 
> Just finished doing some painting. I decided to paint a coffee table white instead of stripping it and refinishing it. So I have one coat on and might do a second coat tonight before I go to bed. Want to put a 'hard' clear finish on it so that the white won't stain but I do not want it to be oil based because it will yellow after time. So off to a paint store I go sometime this week.
> 
> ttfn


Glad to hear that Bandit has returned to normal. 
Gee don't you ever stop to take a breath. You are getting more done in a week then I do all year. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> There was s rumor that Tom Cruise has a Narcisstic Personality Disorder. I think that caused the controlling behavior he exhibited with Katie Holmes, his ex-wife. She was so lucky to have a father that is a high-powered divorce attorney. Tom didn't fight the divorce hard because he didn't want the rumor verified in court I'd guess.


so are you saying he is a bit of a nut job?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.K. I have caught up or at least I think I have.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Not that I know of. My other ones did not eat strange stuff. But this is the guy that has brought in two dead fish to show me.
> 
> He seems to be okay. I was just concerned if what he ate was sharp and could do damage. He has eaten some and had water. But it feels like 90 out there, so none of the darlings are venturing out much today.
> 
> ...


Glad that Bandit is doing better. Is he keeping in tune with the others as he learns his howls? :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. I have caught up or at least I think I have.


Hi Yarnie - you're ahead of me, I'm still a couple of pages back. It was a really warm, sunny day for us with just a light breeze. DH got the lawn mowed today and I didn't get the laundry done :roll: - I said it was because I didn't want to get dust and lawn clippings on it when I hung it out to dry (sounded like a good excuse).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't like Tom either but I loved Knight and Day. It was so cute.


I didn't see that one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> There was s rumor that Tom Cruise has a Narcisstic Personality Disorder. I think that caused the controlling behavior he exhibited with Katie Holmes, his ex-wife. She was so lucky to have a father that is a high-powered divorce attorney. Tom didn't fight the divorce hard because he didn't want the rumor verified in court I'd guess.


I don't remember the details, but wasn't there some concern about the influence of Scientology on their child?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We come home tomorrow. Yesterday we panned for gold in Golden, CO. I got a few flakes. It was interesting. Today, we just shopped in old town Fort Collins. Lots of little shops and works by artists. I only found one ysrn shop in Estes Park. Very minimal supply and prices were very high. I haven't seen a yarn shop in Fort Collins, but my SIL doesn't knit much. So I ordered some online yesterday. I don't need more yarn, but then I love yarn.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I am looking forward to getting back to my routine.


Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> so are you saying he is a bit of a nut job?????


All about himself, thinks he is perfect, controlling, spends a lot of time trying to look perfect, inability to empathize - that's Tom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> All about himself, thinks he is perfect, controlling, spends a lot of time trying to look perfect, inability to empathize - that's Tom.


Oh then he is a nut job.

Have a safe trip home and find a good yarn shop on the way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Very interesting family background and history, Kitty. Reminds me of what I had heard from my cousin: one of my grandparents was born in Germany, therefore I have a right to German citizenship (German law). I haven't looked into it further, but it's fun to know.♥


But Germany would require you to renounce your American citizenship; they don't allow dual citizens. We had friends that emigrated from Germany and he became a Canadian and she retained German citizenship so they can always go back if they want to. I have a Swedish friend married to an American and their daughters were born in the USA. To become Swedish citizens, after they turned 21, they would have to live in Sweden for 2 years and renounce their American citizenship.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great you can track your Dh's family back that far. I wish we knew that kind of things about our family.
> I wish we knew our family histories back that far.


I haven't got that far back on my side and what I do have is spotty. The British seem to have kept much better records and DH still has relatives back there that gave more info. On my Mom's side there is hardly any information - she doesn't remember her grandparents and only vague memory of a couple of aunts and uncles.

We knew some history but only recently started getting serious about finding more information. Have you tried looking back?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so tired thought I was getting better then up all last night coughing. Slept in chair most of the night.
> 
> But we may have found some help with chickens Talk to a lady who owns a pet store she finds people who will take chickens for others. Said she is going to help us and find a nice place for them. That she would keep them together as we want Gertie the 9 year old bantam to stay with the others. The bigger hens put thier wings over Gertie at night to keep her warm. So we would like them to stay together. She is a nice lady hope we can find a good home for them.


That sounds like a good solution for the chickens Yarnie. I hope that it works out that way. To be honest, I never thought much about chickens til my egg lady told me about her rescue chickens.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How special to be able to read the words someone wrote about their trip and is family. I envy your husband that.


DH's Great-great aunt Eleanor was quite the feisty character. She was 47 when she started the trip with one of her sisters and was gone for almost a year. She didn't get married until she was almost 60 and lived to be 90.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know that Joey, I have never seen a blue bird.


Oh no you have seen a bluebird? I will try to get a pic to show you of my babies if the mama and daddy let me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't remember the details, but wasn't there some concern about the influence of Scientology on their child?


Yes but Katie knew he was into Scientology. You would think she would have known better. Nicole found him out too. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But Germany would require you to renounce your American citizenship; they don't allow dual citizens. We had friends that emigrated from Germany and he became a Canadian and she retained German citizenship so they can always go back if they want to. I have a Swedish friend married to an American and their daughters were born in the USA. To become Swedish citizens, after they turned 21, they would have to live in Sweden for 2 years and renounce their American citizenship.


I don't think I could ever renounce my American citizenship. My cousin was born in Germany when my uncle was stationed in Germany for a year of course she is an American citizen .If I ever moved away it would have to be to Scotland or Ireland. It must be in my blood to go home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't got that far back on my side and what I do have is spotty. The British seem to have kept much better records and DH still has relatives back there that gave more info. On my Mom's side there is hardly any information - she doesn't remember her grandparents and only vague memory of a couple of aunts and uncles.
> 
> We knew some history but only recently started getting serious about finding more information. Have you tried looking back?


No I have only asked relatives. Seems like our history is stored away in drawers but no one wants to look it up . Maybe one day I will find out beyond my grandparents.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH's Great-great aunt Eleanor was quite the feisty character. She was 47 when she started the trip with one of her sisters and was gone for almost a year. She didn't get married until she was almost 60 and lived to be 90.


That is something to get married at 60. I hope her Dh got to make it to 90 with her.
Dh's great grandfather was a character. He got his arm cut in the lumber yard. He was stubborn and wrapped his arm up in red bandana . He lost his arm because of infection and the red dye. I think some of the stubborn tickled down to my Dh and our kids. 
:-o My great grandfather was a stow away on a boat from Scotland to here. I need to get more info from my aunt on that story I just heard it after my Daddy died.
My mother has a picture of her daddy and my great uncles . It looked like my brother and nephew in the pictures. Funny how our genes show up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There may not be any bluebirds in a city. They like big open fields. In our area there is a group that makes blue bird houses and mounts them on the fence line of fields. They check at the end of summer to see if there was a nest built. There is one across the street from our front yard.
> 
> This is our front yard from March, can you see it? Above the deer.


I think I see the bird. How big is the deer? The bluebirds do like privacy. That is why I couldn't believe ours found their old house and nested in it. The birdhouse was on a tree away from our house in the front yard. The house fell off the tree and I put it on the porch thinking Dh would make me a new house. The squirrels had eaten the hole out of it. They found their house and set up a home in it. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My grandmother was born in Germany, East Prussia. It is now part of Poland. I even have her birth certificate. My Grandmother saved postcards from the early 1900's and by reading them, I discovered when my Grandfather was the principal of the school in Glennbeulah, a small town in east central Wisconsin. My dad was two years old then.


That is a treasure to have all of that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think I could ever renounce my American citizenship. My cousin was born in Germany when my uncle was stationed in Germany for a year of course she is an American citizen .If I ever moved away it would have to be to Scotland or Ireland. It must be in my blood to go home.


I wouldn't give up my Canadian citizenship either. Because I was born in Germany, my parents applied for my Canadian citizenship when they applied for theirs.

Maybe someday you will make a visit to Ireland and Scotland. Years ago I spent 10 days in England on business and got to see a little bit of the country around Oxford, Stratford and Warwick Castle. I'd like to see more of England and go to Scotland and Ireland some day too.

One of the things that surprised me from touring the Castle is how short people were back in the middle ages. The suits of armour were for short people.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I have only asked relatives. Seems like our history is stored away in drawers but no one wants to look it up . Maybe one day I will find out beyond my grandparents.


You might find some real treasures in those drawers!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is something to get married at 60. I hope her Dh got to make it to 90 with her.
> Dh's great grandfather was a character. He got his arm cut in the lumber yard. He was stubborn and wrapped his arm up in red bandana . He lost his arm because of infection and the red dye. I think some of the stubborn tickled down to my Dh and our kids.
> :-o My great grandfather was a stow away on a boat from Scotland to here. I need to get more info from my aunt on that story I just heard it after my Daddy died.
> My mother has a picture of her daddy and my great uncles . It looked like my brother and nephew in the pictures. Funny how our genes show up.


No - he died about 10 years after they got married.

Sounds like lots of interesting stories in your histories. Hope you can write them down to share with your kids and grands in the future. I'm sorry I didn't ask more questions when I was younger.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My grandmother was born in Germany, East Prussia. It is now part of Poland. I even have her birth certificate. My Grandmother saved postcards from the early 1900's and by reading them, I discovered when my Grandfather was the principal of the school in Glennbeulah, a small town in east central Wisconsin. My dad was two years old then.


That's great that your grandmother saved the cards that gave you the info on your family in Germany. Did you get into that area when you visited Germany?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, I'm up early this day but yesterday I didn't get up until 11:30 am! DH never wakes me up --he is so sweet to me. My sleeping pattern bothers me but cannot do anything about it. Sometimes, I'm up until 4:00 am. Crazy! Dr won't give me any sleep aid.

It is 45 this am cool! Only 65 high today, but sunny so I plan to try to hang out bed sheets. I love to hang out sheets but sometimes I'm not up to the task.

Hope all of you are OK. Wish I could take your chickens, Yarnie. Gertie sounds sweet. My DD# 1 has around 50 laying hens with 2 roosters as DD has them divided with hens so they don't fight! She sells eggs. I finally used the 9 dozen eggs she sent by DD # 2. They had such deep orange yolks & were soooo good. I made one cake from scratch & it rose beyond the pan! 

I only have one more dr appointment then will be through the testing. Cholesterol is doing great so guess exercise was good for me ( I rode the 3 wheel bike a lot to visit with friends). My DD # 1 sent money for DD#2 to buy a 3 wheeled bike for Mother's Day. We picked it up at WallyWorld yesterday. I'll take a picture soon & post it. I'm so happy!

I haven't read all of the pages so hope each of you are doing OK. Hugs, Janie


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends (and hello to the trolls too)

Hope you are all well this morning. We are already have hot and muggy weather this morning. Had a little thunderstorm last night, no big deal. At least I do not have to water today. Need to do another coat on my coffee table and find a sealer for it. Then I might do the top of my kitchen table because it looks (and has been) like it had been through a war. Since my walls are yellow and cardinal red, the white looks good. In fact it might look better than the maple wood when all is said and done. One step at a time.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Very interesting family background and history, Kitty. Reminds me of what I had heard from my cousin: one of my grandparents was born in Germany, therefore I have a right to German citizenship (German law). I haven't looked into it further, but it's fun to know.♥


Jokim,

My grandparents were born in Germany as well. So, that gives me the right to German citizenship? My father said that during WWII he thought the gov't. was careful where they put him in the war bacause they thought there might be ties back home.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what are you doing today on your day off?
> KC are you home yet?
> WeBee where are you?


Here I bee 
Don`t mark me absent just yet 

I was just looking up the WV state fair website for when the entries have to be in. And yippee I got a bit of a reprieve. The very latest my entry has to be in is July 31st. So I`m looking at the middle of July for a completion date. I was so worried as I thought it would be the 1st July.
I`m nearly halfway into completing the first baby afghan. Still deciding whether to put some edging on there or not.
I saw some beautiful baby hat patterns on the ball band for the blue baby yarn....going to have a go in making them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> These may be indigo buntings. This is what I think of when you say bluebird. There are several varieties some with more blue but not so dark blue.


What a gorgeous bird. The blue, orange and white would make a gorgeous afghan knitted in those particular colours.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The rotten apple doesn`t fall far from the rotten tree.

http://therightscoop.com/she-is-very-difficult-clinton-foundation-insiders-say-chelsea-clinton-ruined-charity/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Not my idea of a fun knitting project, but to each their own

http://www.facebook.com/colinette.home/videos/vb.342531326259/10152751671231260/?type=2&theater


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe? Catholic University Investigated for Having Too Many Crosses Because Its Offensive to Muslims
> 
> Why are the Muslims there, if they are so easily offended? What did they think would find at a Catholic University?
> 
> http://sonsoflibertymedia.com/2015/05/catholic-university-investigated-for-having-too-many-crosses-because-its-offensive-to-muslims/


I have always believed that Obama despises Catholics. Though we are very charitable and giving, on our basic core theological beliefs we do not bend, so Obama finds us a threat. Why else would the Sisters of the Poor Claire have to sue the administration so they did not have to buy insurance that promoted abortion and birth control? He does not respect Catholic's religious freedom because it is not in lockstep with his socialist view of world order.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Not my idea of a fun knitting project, but to each their own
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/colinette.home/videos/vb.342531326259/10152751671231260/?type=2&theater


I love it!!! Bet they have arm muscles like Popeye though!
I`ve often wondered what size needles you`d need to have yarn made from i-cord. A lot thicker than the size 10 needles I have I`ll bet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm up early this day but yesterday I didn't get up until 11:30 am! DH never wakes me up --he is so sweet to me. My sleeping pattern bothers me but cannot do anything about it. Sometimes, I'm up until 4:00 am. Crazy! Dr won't give me any sleep aid.
> 
> It is 45 this am cool! Only 65 high today, but sunny so I plan to try to hang out bed sheets. I love to hang out sheets but sometimes I'm not up to the task.
> 
> ...


Great news Janie! Hope all your tests have such good result.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends (and hello to the trolls too)
> 
> Hope you are all well this morning. We are already have hot and muggy weather this morning. Had a little thunderstorm last night, no big deal. At least I do not have to water today. Need to do another coat on my coffee table and find a sealer for it. Then I might do the top of my kitchen table because it looks (and has been) like it had been through a war. Since my walls are yellow and cardinal red, the white looks good. In fact it might look better than the maple wood when all is said and done. One step at a time.
> 
> ttfn


We don't have your heat and humidity, but I would love a nice overnight rain. White sounds like a perfect colour for your kitchen table.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is the size of a newborn fawn. The bird house is about 250 feet from where I was standing when I took the picture.


Then I didn't see it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> She was born in East Prussia in 1877. That area is now a part of Poland. I did not go there. I do not know enough Polish to try to travel there, without someone who speaks Polish. We did cross a corner of Poland when we traveled from Berlin to Liberec, Czech Republic. We had to much difficulty crossing the border from Poland to Czech. He did not speak English and only a little German, with my little German, we made it.


Maybe a journey for your kids or grands in the future. My paternal grandparents were from German settlements in eastern Poland. They returned to Germany ahead of the Russian army as the war was ending.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here I bee
> Don`t mark me absent just yet
> 
> I was just looking up the WV state fair website for when the entries have to be in. And yippee I got a bit of a reprieve. The very latest my entry has to be in is July 31st. So I`m looking at the middle of July for a completion date. I was so worried as I thought it would be the 1st July.
> ...


Our busy bee is making good progress on her WIP's!! Nice to have a little more time to finish the afghan for the fair - hope we get to see it when you're done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - he died about 10 years after they got married.
> 
> Sounds like lots of interesting stories in your histories. Hope you can write them down to share with your kids and grands in the future. I'm sorry I didn't ask more questions when I was younger.


I think I heard some good stories but I wasn't listening. My Daddy told Dh a lot about the war so I have those stories.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm up early this day but yesterday I didn't get up until 11:30 am! DH never wakes me up --he is so sweet to me. My sleeping pattern bothers me but cannot do anything about it. Sometimes, I'm up until 4:00 am. Crazy! Dr won't give me any sleep aid.
> 
> It is 45 this am cool! Only 65 high today, but sunny so I plan to try to hang out bed sheets. I love to hang out sheets but sometimes I'm not up to the task.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are getting good report. My bike has flat tires or I would ride with you. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends (and hello to the trolls too)
> 
> Hope you are all well this morning. We are already have hot and muggy weather this morning. Had a little thunderstorm last night, no big deal. At least I do not have to water today. Need to do another coat on my coffee table and find a sealer for it. Then I might do the top of my kitchen table because it looks (and has been) like it had been through a war. Since my walls are yellow and cardinal red, the white looks good. In fact it might look better than the maple wood when all is said and done. One step at a time.
> 
> ttfn


I love to paint furniture. Let help you. What kind of paint did you get? You were right about the varnish turning yellow. I stenciled my workshop concrete floor . I put poly over it and it turned yellow in spots. I hand painted all of the stencils took me 2 weeks sitting on the floor and just to make it turn on me. Grrr. Water base is not as bad but it will turn too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am going to take a nap ha ha like that will work.

LTL sounds like you are adding projects everyday. But table does sound nice I like white against stronger colors. Yellow and red nice. 
I love Vicking colors purple and orange. Thought it would be interesting to make something with those colors. Not to into packer colors Green and yellow but they are o.k.

Sounds like all is going well with you for now Jayne. Hope test are good.

WeeBee glad you have more time can see you going a mile a min. if you had to finish at that time.

Joey can't see bird sorry need eye check up but bet you enjoy seeing them . 

Husband is German and when I did his family history . Well lets just say I gave up after I told him his father was divorce and he went off the wall about it. But his mom, son was glad to know what she did and were she came from. 

I had no problem knowing my GF and GM were only married 6's months before Uncle was born.
Nor did I have a problem knowing my Dad's GF was married three time and may have not divorce wife #2. Nor finding out on mom's side the family in Norway was started with a pigen. Means women with child and not married. That's life that is what makes it interesting to know we all are human and don't always get it right. One thing that really gave me the giggles was grandma was a gambler, hide her winnings under mattress. The winning's disappeared. Grandpa found them and use them . 

Just love knowing their history but love to read about anyones history. As have said before I can get lost reading books of other families in the stacks at Historical Society. Life is a journey and to see where others did is so interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here I bee
> Don`t mark me absent just yet
> 
> I was just looking up the WV state fair website for when the entries have to be in. And yippee I got a bit of a reprieve. The very latest my entry has to be in is July 31st. So I`m looking at the middle of July for a completion date. I was so worried as I thought it would be the 1st July.
> ...


Do you knit in your sleep? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The rotten apple doesn`t fall far from the rotten tree.
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/she-is-very-difficult-clinton-foundation-insiders-say-chelsea-clinton-ruined-charity/


Like mother like daughter. I have already read this. Chelsea is being groomed to be like her parents. It is a shame too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have always believed that Obama despises Catholics. Though we are very charitable and giving, on our basic core theological beliefs we do not bend, so Obama finds us a threat. Why else would the Sisters of the Poor Claire have to sue the administration so they did not have to buy insurance that promoted abortion and birth control? He does not respect Catholic's religious freedom because it is not in lockstep with his socialist view of world order.


Sounds about right for a man who does not care about any religion but his own. What ever religion he is. But the way he goes after Chrisitan I think he has no beliefs other then himself.

He does not understand: of the people, by the people and for the people that is for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love to paint furniture. Let help you. What kind of paint did you get? You were right about the varnish turning yellow. I stenciled my workshop concrete floor . I put poly over it and it turned yellow in spots. I hand painted all of the stencils took me 2 weeks sitting on the floor and just to make it turn on me. Grrr. Water base is not as bad but it will turn too.


On carvings I made was told to use shoe polish as it would not yellow and it hasn't at least so far.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe? Catholic University Investigated for Having Too Many Crosses Because Its Offensive to Muslims
> 
> Why are the Muslims there, if they are so easily offended? What did they think would find at a Catholic University?
> 
> http://sonsoflibertymedia.com/2015/05/catholic-university-investigated-for-having-too-many-crosses-because-its-offensive-to-muslims/


Anyone that takes offense to the Cross is the ones that really need it. Our rights as Christians are under attack. That is how we know the Rapture is getting near. 
Matthew 24 New International Version (NIV)
The Destruction of the Temple and Signs of the End Times

Jesus left the temple and was walking away when his disciples came up to him to call his attention to its buildings. 2 Do you see all these things? he asked. Truly I tell you, not one stone here will be left on another; every one will be thrown down.

3 As Jesus was sitting on the Mount of Olives, the disciples came to him privately. Tell us, they said, when will this happen, and what will be the sign of your coming and of the end of the age?

4 Jesus answered: Watch out that no one deceives you. 5 For many will come in my name, claiming, I am the Messiah, and will deceive many. 6 You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. 7 Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. 8 All these are the beginning of birth pains.

9 Then you will be handed over to be persecuted and put to death, and you will be hated by all nations because of me. 10 At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other, 11 and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people. 12 Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, 13 but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved. 14 And this gospel of the kingdom will be preached in the whole world as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.
We are in the beginning of the birth pains.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe? Catholic University Investigated for Having Too Many Crosses Because Its Offensive to Muslims
> 
> Why are the Muslims there, if they are so easily offended? What did they think would find at a Catholic University?
> 
> http://sonsoflibertymedia.com/2015/05/catholic-university-investigated-for-having-too-many-crosses-because-its-offensive-to-muslims/


The lawyer that filed the complaint isn't even representing any of the students - he has a record of filing all sorts of complaints to push his agenda. He's a rabble rouser.

Why would anyone be surprised at finding crosses in Christian institutions?? Why would a Muslim choose to attend a Christian school if they are offended by Christian symbols??

We have a private Catholic and a private Protestant school in this area. There are a few non-Catholic students attending classes at the Catholic school, but parents are fully aware that the children have to follow the full curriculum, including attending classes for religious instruction.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not my idea of a fun knitting project, but to each their own
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/colinette.home/videos/vb.342531326259/10152751671231260/?type=2&theater


I think this is Webee . She does a blanket so fast it must be how she does it. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am going to take a nap ha ha like that will work.
> 
> LTL sounds like you are adding projects everyday. But table does sound nice I like white against stronger colors. Yellow and red nice.
> I love Vicking colors purple and orange. Thought it would be interesting to make something with those colors. Not to into packer colors Green and yellow but they are o.k.
> ...


The funny story on my Dh's side of the family was his sweet little Christian GM. She reminded me of Clarence the angel on "It's a Wonderful Life". She was always ministering to her friends praying for them. Everything was about her faith . It was a shock for her to tell me before she got saved that she dipped stuff. I can't not see her spitting and having her lip stuck out like that. She really acted like she was in deep sin because of it too. So regretful. Dearest sweetest person in the world. I just can't imagine her in anyway but what I saw in your. Yes Yarnie we all have our flaws.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am going to take a nap ha ha like that will work.
> 
> LTL sounds like you are adding projects everyday. But table does sound nice I like white against stronger colors. Yellow and red nice.
> I love Vicking colors purple and orange. Thought it would be interesting to make something with those colors. Not to into packer colors Green and yellow but they are o.k.
> ...


I love hearing about people's life stories too Yarnie. I hope Grandpa bought something from Grandma with the gambling winnings :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone that takes offense to the Cross is the ones that really need it. Our rights as Christians are under attack. That is how we know the Rapture is getting near.
> Matthew 24 New International Version (NIV)
> The Destruction of the Temple and Signs of the End Times
> 
> ...


I am seeing the signs too, but do not know when he will return. But he did say in Bible to be alert and know these signs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think this is Webee . She does a blanket so fast it must be how she does it. :lol:


Wendy is our marathon knitter!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love hearing about people's life stories too Yarnie. I hope Grandpa bought something from Grandma with the gambling winnings :lol:


Oh knowing grandpa like I do, sure he didn't . He was wise but he was also a jokester too. Sure Grandma was afraid to even mention it as she got caught. Wish I had known Grandma. She died when I was only 2 . But lots of stories that were told to me by other family members. Like letters there in lye's the treasures.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The funny story on my Dh's side of the family was his sweet little Christian GM. She reminded me of Clarence the angel on "It's a Wonderful Life". She was always ministering to her friends praying for them. Everything was about her faith . It was a shock for her to tell me before she got saved that she dipped stuff. I can't not see her spitting and having her lip stuck out like that. She really acted like she was in deep sin because of it too. So regretful. Dearest sweetest person in the world. I just can't imagine her in anyway but what I saw in your. Yes Yarnie we all have our flaws.


That's so true, no shortage of flaws here. It's also a little funny to think of our parents and grandparents doing the silly things we've done and sometimes being wild and rebellious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh knowing grandpa like I do, sure he didn't . He was wise but he was also a jokester too. Sure Grandma was afraid to even mention it as she got caught. Wish I had known Grandma. She died when I was only 2 . But lots of stories that were told to me by other family members. Like letters there in lye's the treasures.


How's the cough this morning Yarnie? Hope you slept a little better last night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's the cough this morning Yarnie? Hope you slept a little better last night.


well lets put it this way it comes and it goes. Comes more offend then it goes. Keep fooling me, have a couple of days and think wow it has past. Then back it comes for another round.

Getting so I expect it. Just miss sleeping when it returns.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How where your days off WCK? Did you get done what you wanted too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's the cough this morning Yarnie? Hope you slept a little better last night.


Thank you for the flower it is nice to know others understand.

When down try to remember this to shall pass.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy is our marathon knitter!


Yes she is. I am in last place. Outside controls me now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes she is. I am in last place. Outside controls me now.


Yes you are a bird peeper. I know you are. How do you think those poor birds see you as one big eye peeping in on them. You are scaring the be gee bee's out of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I need to get busy.
First I want to see if Knit Crazy is back home ? KC were you able to keep your carbs down on your vacation? How much weight have you lost?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's the cough this morning Yarnie? Hope you slept a little better last night.


She is right, you are a wonderful flower


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, with a red breast. These are more intensely blue than the bluebirds I've seen. Beautiful - maybe a different kind?


I can't say Bonnie. I love that color blue so they caught my eye. I'm thinking photoshopped.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Not that I know of. My other ones did not eat strange stuff. But this is the guy that has brought in two dead fish to show me.
> 
> He seems to be okay. I was just concerned if what he ate was sharp and could do damage. He has eaten some and had water. But it feels like 90 out there, so none of the darlings are venturing out much today.
> 
> ...


When Sandy, my lab/shepherd mix, was about 8 or 9, she suddenly started howling in her sleep. The first time it scared me as it woke me from a sound sleep. This howling could come at anytime during the day that she was asleep or not happen for weeks. After I adopted Trent, she had one of her howling dreams. Trent didn't know what to make of it, so he started howling along. He probably thought she was awake and this is what was done in his new home. To this day, it is so easy to get Trent to start howling, I get him to howl for my amusement. The other two have also started howling also. It's sort of "anything you can do I can do better" mentality around here at times.

Dead fish for presents. All I get are dead squirrels and mice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> There was s rumor that Tom Cruise has a Narcisstic Personality Disorder. I think that caused the controlling behavior he exhibited with Katie Holmes, his ex-wife. She was so lucky to have a father that is a high-powered divorce attorney. Tom didn't fight the divorce hard because he didn't want the rumor verified in court I'd guess.


I would imagine that Katie Holme's father researched his divorce from Nicole Kidman and made sure nothing like that would happen to his daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2015/05/here-they-are-hillarys-22-biggest-scandals-ever/


It was reported on the news this morning that Hillary had another server that she used in addition to the Clinton Foundation server for her emails. She couldn't handle 2 phones, but 2 servers didn't seem be be troublesome. I think the NY Times reported this and said that the committee will now be issuing a subpoena for this server. Hillary still gets no questions from the press about any of this.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here I bee
> Don`t mark me absent just yet
> 
> I was just looking up the WV state fair website for when the entries have to be in. And yippee I got a bit of a reprieve. The very latest my entry has to be in is July 31st. So I`m looking at the middle of July for a completion date. I was so worried as I thought it would be the 1st July.
> ...


You are so busy now with all your projects. You're always adding to your list of knitting. It's good that you have a few more weeks to get that afghan finished for the fair. Hope we get some pictures after it's finished.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> These may be indigo buntings. This is what I think of when you say bluebird. There are several varieties some with more blue but not so dark blue.


The bluebird is a beautiful bird, Joeys. Thanks for showing him to us. We have some around here. People put up bluebird houses and they do nest in them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'd love to pan for gold!


Sounds like a lot of fun, doesn't it, LL?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so tired thought I was getting better then up all last night coughing. Slept in chair most of the night.
> 
> But we may have found some help with chickens Talk to a lady who owns a pet store she finds people who will take chickens for others. Said she is going to help us and find a nice place for them. That she would keep them together as we want Gertie the 9 year old bantam to stay with the others. The bigger hens put thier wings over Gertie at night to keep her warm. So we would like them to stay together. She is a nice lady hope we can find a good home for them.


So sorry to hear about the bad night you spent coughing and not sleeping, but glad to hear that you have found a new home for your chickens, Yarnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. I have caught up or at least I think I have.


I still have 5 pages to go.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a safe trip home!


Ditto, KC! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But Germany would require you to renounce your American citizenship; they don't allow dual citizens. We had friends that emigrated from Germany and he became a Canadian and she retained German citizenship so they can always go back if they want to. I have a Swedish friend married to an American and their daughters were born in the USA. To become Swedish citizens, after they turned 21, they would have to live in Sweden for 2 years and renounce their American citizenship.


I didn't know that about Germany not allowing dual citizenships. Wonder why? Some Euro countries do, Poland for instance, does. I would never renounce my US citizenship.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't got that far back on my side and what I do have is spotty. The British seem to have kept much better records and DH still has relatives back there that gave more info. On my Mom's side there is hardly any information - she doesn't remember her grandparents and only vague memory of a couple of aunts and uncles.
> 
> We knew some history but only recently started getting serious about finding more information. Have you tried looking back?


If one needs to do ancestry research going back to some parts of Europe, it may not be possible due to the destruction of records, and other changes, caused by two world wars. I have friends whose background involves relatives in the late 19th - early 20th century E. Prussia. The churches where the records were kept, were burned and the records with them. Back then, the most reliable records, esp. in the countryside, were kept in baptismal, marriage, and funeral books.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think I could ever renounce my American citizenship. My cousin was born in Germany when my uncle was stationed in Germany for a year of course she is an American citizen .If I ever moved away it would have to be to Scotland or Ireland. It must be in my blood to go home.


Never been there, but have seen videos and pictures, Scotland and Ireland are beautiful places to visit. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm up early this day but yesterday I didn't get up until 11:30 am! DH never wakes me up --he is so sweet to me. My sleeping pattern bothers me but cannot do anything about it. Sometimes, I'm up until 4:00 am. Crazy! Dr won't give me any sleep aid.
> 
> It is 45 this am cool! Only 65 high today, but sunny so I plan to try to hang out bed sheets. I love to hang out sheets but sometimes I'm not up to the task.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear from you, Janie, and to read that things are going well with you.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun, doesn't it, LL?


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> My grandparents were born in Germany as well. So, that gives me the right to German citizenship? My father said that during WWII he thought the gov't. was careful where they put him in the war bacause they thought there might be ties back home.


That's interesting about your Dad, LL. Did you know that there were internment camps for ethnic Germans, in the US, during WWII? The Japanese weren't the only ethnic group whose movements and living areas were restricted.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have always believed that Obama despises Catholics. Though we are very charitable and giving, on our basic core theological beliefs we do not bend, so Obama finds us a threat. Why else would the Sisters of the Poor Claire have to sue the administration so they did not have to buy insurance that promoted abortion and birth control? He does not respect Catholic's religious freedom because it is not in lockstep with his socialist view of world order.


You said it perfectly, LTL! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our busy bee is making good progress on her WIP's!! Nice to have a little more time to finish the afghan for the fair - hope we get to see it when you're done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Go WendyBee!!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am going to take a nap ha ha like that will work.
> 
> LTL sounds like you are adding projects everyday. But table does sound nice I like white against stronger colors. Yellow and red nice.
> I love Vicking colors purple and orange. Thought it would be interesting to make something with those colors. Not to into packer colors Green and yellow but they are o.k.
> ...


If we dig deep enough into our family's history, we will find a humorous streak there. We might also find things we would rather stayed hidden.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone that takes offense to the Cross is the ones that really need it. Our rights as Christians are under attack. That is how we know the Rapture is getting near.
> Matthew 24 New International Version (NIV)
> The Destruction of the Temple and Signs of the End Times
> 
> ...


...but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved...
Amen♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The lawyer that filed the complaint isn't even representing any of the students - he has a record of filing all sorts of complaints to push his agenda. He's a rabble rouser.
> 
> Why would anyone be surprised at finding crosses in Christian institutions?? Why would a Muslim choose to attend a Christian school if they are offended by Christian symbols??
> 
> We have a private Catholic and a private Protestant school in this area. There are a few non-Catholic students attending classes at the Catholic school, but parents are fully aware that the children have to follow the full curriculum, including attending classes for religious instruction.


Not only a rabble rouser but a gold digger, also! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you for the flower it is nice to know others understand.
> 
> When down try to remember this to shall pass.


Thank you for the inspiring words, Yarnie. They get me through tough times.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes you are a bird peeper. I know you are. How do you think those poor birds see you as one big eye peeping in on them. You are scaring the be gee bee's out of them.


   :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can't say Bonnie. I love that color blue so they caught my eye. I'm thinking photoshopped.


They are really that color. I have seen a few of them . They are intense in color. 
Our bluebirds flew the coop. I got a pic this morning . They are out in the yard now and the parents are teaching them to fly. So sweet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When Sandy, my lab/shepherd mix, was about 8 or 9, she suddenly started howling in her sleep. The first time it scared me as it woke me from a sound sleep. This howling could come at anytime during the day that she was asleep or not happen for weeks. After I adopted Trent, she had one of her howling dreams. Trent didn't know what to make of it, so he started howling along. He probably thought she was awake and this is what was done in his new home. To this day, it is so easy to get Trent to start howling, I get him to howl for my amusement. The other two have also started howling also. It's sort of "anything you can do I can do better" mentality around here at times.
> It cracks me up when JoJo howls then Daisy starts then we all start howling to get them to do it again .Doesn't take much to amuse us.
> Dead fish for presents. All I get are dead squirrels and mice.


 :-o :lol: 
Mitch use to run in his sleep and wag his tail. He did alittle ruff not full barking. He got lost when he was under a year old. We found him 17 miles from home. A big run for a 14 lb dog. We always say he is running to Pine Wood.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was reported on the news this morning that Hillary had another server that she used in addition to the Clinton Foundation server for her emails. She couldn't handle 2 phones, but 2 servers didn't seem be be troublesome. I think the NY Times reported this and said that the committee will now be issuing a subpoena for this server. Hillary still gets no questions from the press about any of this.


I hope all her "crazy" is posted out in the open.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Man Accidentally Does The Unthinkable To His Cat. But What Followed Is Gold.
> 
> http://www.geekfill.com/2014/05/19/man-accidentally-does-the-unthinkable-to-his-cat-but-what-followed-is-gold/


 :thumbup: Love that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love to paint furniture. Let help you. What kind of paint did you get? You were right about the varnish turning yellow. I stenciled my workshop concrete floor . I put poly over it and it turned yellow in spots. I hand painted all of the stencils took me 2 weeks sitting on the floor and just to make it turn on me. Grrr. Water base is not as bad but it will turn too.


I have lots of painting to be done too :XD: :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes she is. I am in last place. Outside controls me now.


How is your planting coming along? Did you have a plant swap on the weekend?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I would imagine that Katie Holme's father researched his divorce from Nicole Kidman and made sure nothing like that would happen to his daughter and granddaughter.


And she was smart to plan ahead and have everything organized before he even knew she was leaving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> If one needs to do ancestry research going back to some parts of Europe, it may not be possible due to the destruction of records, and other changes, caused by two world wars. I have friends whose background involves relatives in the late 19th - early 20th century E. Prussia. The churches where the records were kept, were burned and the records with them. Back then, the most reliable records, esp. in the countryside, were kept in baptismal, marriage, and funeral books.


Government records generally aren't reliable in that area either - people were afraid to give too much information to the government


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Man Accidentally Does The Unthinkable To His Cat. But What Followed Is Gold.
> 
> http://www.geekfill.com/2014/05/19/man-accidentally-does-the-unthinkable-to-his-cat-but-what-followed-is-gold/


 :lol: loved it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are really that color. I have seen a few of them . They are intense in color.
> Our bluebirds flew the coop. I got a pic this morning . They are out in the yard now and the parents are teaching them to fly. So sweet.


Are the babies blue too CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :-o :lol:
> Mitch use to run in his sleep and wag his tail. He did alittle ruff not full barking. He got lost when he was under a year old. We found him 17 miles from home. A big run for a 14 lb dog. We always say he is running to Pine Wood.


That's a long way from home! Do you think he hitched a ride with someone?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Government records generally aren't reliable in that area either - people were afraid to give too much information to the government


 :thumbup: True.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :-o :lol:
> Mitch use to run in his sleep and wag his tail. He did alittle ruff not full barking. He got lost when he was under a year old. We found him 17 miles from home. A big run for a 14 lb dog. We always say he is running to Pine Wood.


Was Mitch a blood hound or a hunting dog? I had a beagle, years ago, who would roam the city. This was before leash laws. I had people tell me that they saw him miles away from our house. Beagles are hunters and this one was not neutered, so he had all his instincts intact.  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have lots of painting to be done too :XD: :wink:


I am on my way with my own brushes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a long way from home! Do you think he hitched a ride with someone?


He was my DD's dog then. He stayed at my house more than he did at hers. We bought him from her and she got other dogs. They came to my house too. We were always have people at our house and they liked the company. Anyway Mitch ran off when it thundered and got lost in a bad storm. We looked and couldn't find him. My DD put an ad in the paper. Someone called her and said one day Mitch was sitting outsider her door . He looked like an orphan . She took him to the vet had him bathed and shots. She loved him but knew he was someone else. It happened to be my DR. She gave him to my DD and she brought him home to us. We don't know how he got so far away but God sent him to someone that took care of him for us. We had him 15 mores years. The dog had more lives than a cat. I miss my little boy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's interesting about your Dad, LL. Did you know that there were internment camps for ethnic Germans, in the US, during WWII? The Japanese weren't the only ethnic group whose movements and living areas were restricted.


No, Jokim, I did not know that. My grandparents came over (do not know the date). My dad was born here in 1912. So, it was a while before WWII. That period of time is so interesting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You said it perfectly, LTL! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was Mitch a blood hound or a hunting dog? I had a beagle, years ago, who would roam the city. This was before leash laws. I had people tell me that they saw him miles away from our house. Beagles are hunters and this one was not neutered, so he had all his instincts intact.  :lol:


Mitch was a wirehair terrier. Buster was a Bassett hound and did the same thing as your beagle. He has lots of people calling me telling me where he was too. Buster wasn't neutered either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.westernjournalism.com/watch-michelles-race-baiting-shredded-by-black-guy-who-gives-her-a-must-see-history-lesson/

Bon sent this to me today and I ask her if i could post it on here.

Hope all will watch it as it is an eye opener.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When Sandy, my lab/shepherd mix, was about 8 or 9, she suddenly started howling in her sleep. The first time it scared me as it woke me from a sound sleep. This howling could come at anytime during the day that she was asleep or not happen for weeks. After I adopted Trent, she had one of her howling dreams. Trent didn't know what to make of it, so he started howling along. He probably thought she was awake and this is what was done in his new home. To this day, it is so easy to get Trent to start howling, I get him to howl for my amusement. The other two have also started howling also. It's sort of "anything you can do I can do better" mentality around here at times.
> 
> Dead fish for presents. All I get are dead squirrels and mice.


Well they seem to be howling how much they love you and what nice gifts they give you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Man Accidentally Does The Unthinkable To His Cat. But What Followed Is Gold.
> 
> http://www.geekfill.com/2014/05/19/man-accidentally-does-the-unthinkable-to-his-cat-but-what-followed-is-gold/


Oh Joey that is so funny. Can just picture that kitty flying through the air and Lady going into shock.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am on my way with my own brushes.


 :thumbup: :lol: You're the best! I'll stock up on sweet tea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was my DD's dog then. He stayed at my house more than he did at hers. We bought him from her and she got other dogs. They came to my house too. We were always have people at our house and they liked the company. Anyway Mitch ran off when it thundered and got lost in a bad storm. We looked and couldn't find him. My DD put an ad in the paper. Someone called her and said one day Mitch was sitting outsider her door . He looked like an orphan . She took him to the vet had him bathed and shots. She loved him but knew he was someone else. It happened to be my DR. She gave him to my DD and she brought him home to us. We don't know how he got so far away but God sent him to someone that took care of him for us. We had him 15 mores years. The dog had more lives than a cat. I miss my little boy.


Lots of great memories of your boy - happy & sad. Sometimes animals know where they will be safe. Hugo was sent to us after being abused somewhere else. He was such a scared cat when he first came to us so we had a good laugh the first time he slapped us with his paw.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Out to supper tonight oh my you won't beleive what was going on under our car. We look out the window of the restruant and Seem three marllard ducks and one female. Well she was not having a good time of it. The boys on the other hand where trying to have a good time but kept getting in each others way. Well MS Duck had enough and took to the sky and who should follow but three love lore males. They made it across the street, could not see what was happening but about three mins later Saw Ms Duck off in the sky flying as fast as her tail feathers would let her. Guess who was following her. Poor thing do hope she found some place to hide from those silly males.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You are so busy now with all your projects. You're always adding to your list of knitting. It's good that you have a few more weeks to get that afghan finished for the fair. Hope we get some pictures after it's finished.


You all will get a preview I promise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: You're the best! I'll stock up on sweet tea.


What bushes and why tea? Is she going to hide in those bushes?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good evening friends.

Did another coat on my table early today. Going to let it dry for at least 24 hours before I put a top coat on. Going to the paint store and find what I need. Did spray paint my last piece of whicker, just a small side table. So to fill my day.............I knitted. Up to 312 stitches per row, up to 485 in 15 more rows. Only 50 some more rows to go, then the picot edging then an I cord top. So now that I see how much more I have to do, I guess I am not as far along as I had hoped.........poop

Oh well. 

Need to do some grocery shopping tomorrow to get ready for Memorial Day and all the fun we are going to have. Thinking BBQ brisket one day, hot dogs another, and a left over day. 

Be well friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.westernjournalism.com/watch-michelles-race-baiting-shredded-by-black-guy-who-gives-her-a-must-see-history-lesson/
> 
> Bon sent this to me today and I ask her if i could post it on here.
> 
> Hope all will watch it as it is an eye opener.


Thanks Yarnie and Bonnie. I hope more people realize how much damage Michelle, Sharpton, Jackson and some of those on the liberal threads are causing. It's as bad as the apologists using "white privilege" to lower school standards.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well they seem to be howling how much they love you and what nice gifts they give you.


Did you see CB's mouse slippers? CB - you should post the pic for Solo :lol: Her puppies might like them as much as my kitties would.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Out to supper tonight oh my you won't beleive what was going on under our car. We look out the window of the restruant and Seem three marllard ducks and one female. Well she was not having a good time of it. The boys on the other hand where trying to have a good time but kept getting in each others way. Well MS Duck had enough and took to the sky and who should follow but three love lore males. They made it across the street, could not see what was happening but about three mins later Saw Ms Duck off in the sky flying as fast as her tail feathers would let her. Guess who was following her. Poor thing do hope she found some place to hide from those silly males.


 :lol: Your dinner entertainment -- "Duck Calls" performing their version of Mating Calls


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good evening friends.
> 
> Did another coat on my table early today. Going to let it dry for at least 24 hours before I put a top coat on. Going to the paint store and find what I need. Did spray paint my last piece of whicker, just a small side table. So to fill my day.............I knitted. Up to 312 stitches per row, up to 485 in 15 more rows. Only 50 some more rows to go, then the picot edging then an I cord top. So now that I see how much more I have to do, I guess I am not as far along as I had hoped.........poop
> 
> ...


Oh I hate more then 200 sts. Gee are you slowing down or something you and WeeBee make it a marathon on here. 
Will be there for the Brisket yum. 
Are you having all the family and friends too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Your dinner entertainment -- "Duck Calls" performing their version of Mating Calls


Yes it was and must say more interesting then the policeman and his dog after a couple of people whom he caught. Just to much going on for one meal. But must say the price was right no cover charge.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Your dinner entertainment -- "Duck Calls" performing their version of Mating Calls


Oh my gosh where do you find these pictures . You are so silly and I love them you make us laugh . Thanks WCK


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341781-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

